# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Απόψεις : Voipbuster, Sipdiscount κλπ

## nrg_polini

Επειδη επικρατει ενα μπαχαλο στο φορουμ, και υπαρχουν δεκαδες θεματα για τις συγκεκριμενες υπηρεσιες, ειπα να κανω ενα νεο θεμα οπου θα συγκεντρωνουμε τις αποψεις μας και εμπειριες μας γυρω απο αυτες τις υπηρεσιες.

Για οσους δε γνωριζουν, αγοραζοντας χρονο ομιλιας 10 Ευρω (+ΦΠΑ), μπορουμε να εχουμε δωρεαν κλησεις προς πολλες χωρες μεταξυ αυτων και η Ελλαδα. Τα 10 ευρω θα πρεπει να τα καταναλωσουμε σε 4 μηνες αλλιως χανονται.

Προσοχη ομως, οπως ειναι λογικο, δεν ειναι εντελως απεριοριστες αυτες οι κλησεις, ομως αν μιλαμε για λογικη χρηση δεν θα εχουμε κανενα απολυτως προβλημα.

Τα παρακατω sites θα σας βοηθησουν.

www.voipbuster.com
www.sipdiscount.com
www.voipstunt.com
www.voipcheap.co.uk
www.internetcalls.com

 :One thumb up:

----------


## johnvam

Χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και περίπου 3 μήνες το Sipdiscount αλλά και το Voipbuster και είμαι κάτι παπαράνω απο υπερευχαριστημένος!!!!! Ελάχιστα κολλήματα και αυτά για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα...

----------


## nrg_polini

Καθοτι εληξαν τα credits μου στο voipbuster ειπα να γραφτω στο sipdiscount αλλα πρεπει να εχουν καποιο προβλημα στη πληρωμη με paypal.

Δεν υπαρχει καμια διαφορα στη ποιοτητα ετσι?

----------


## sdikr

> Καθοτι εληξαν τα credits μου στο voipbuster ειπα να γραφτω στο sipdiscount αλλα πρεπει να εχουν καποιο προβλημα στη πληρωμη με paypal.
> 
> Δεν υπαρχει καμια διαφορα στη ποιοτητα ετσι?


Καμία θα έλεγα,
και τα δυο δουλέυουν άψογα,  (φυσικά υπάρχουν ώρες που έχουν προβλήματάκια, αλλά οπώς είπαμε είναι δωρέαν!)

----------


## pan.nl

Και εγώ να προσθέσω ότι είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος. Εντάξει, μπορεί η ποιότητα ήχου να μην είναι κορυφαία, αλλά το οικονομικό κέρδος αντισταθμίζει όλα τα αρνητικά, που ούτως ή άλλως βαρύνουν κατά κύριο λόγο τον πολυαγαπημένο μας ΟΤΕ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tschris

κύκλωμα απο ΟΤΕ 512/128 (Να τα κάνει ο Θεός) Συνδρομή HOL Broadband Pack 1000 και modem Fritz, ποιότητα με το e-Voice της HOL και με το Voipbuster ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ! με την ISDN καλύτερα μιλάω. Αντε να γήνει και το κύκλωμα απο ΟΤΕ 1024 να δω τι θα μου λένε μετά.

----------


## nrg_polini

Τις τελευταιες ημερες υπαρχει καθυστερηση οταν καλουμε Ελλαδα, στις αλλες χωρες ειναι ΟΚ. Το εχουν αναφερει και αλλοι χρηστες, και δεν ειναι θεμα πακετων γιατι ειμαι στην Αγγλια. Η καθυστερηση ειναι 1-2 δευτ.

Εκανα ενα θεμα στο φορουμ του voipbuster https://www.voipbuster.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3770 , οσοι εχετε το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα ποσταρετε για να το λυσουν συντομοτερα.


Νεες χωρες που μπορουμε να καλουμε δωρεαν

Andorra
Bulgaria
Colombia
Croatia
Georgia
Latvia
Liechtenstein
Mongolia
Turkey

----------


## vigor83

Εγώ τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω παρατηρήσει ότι με voipbuster υπάρχει μια ακανόνιστη ροή των πακέτων ανά δευτερόλεπτο, όχι όμως όλες τις ώρες. Θέλω να πω ότι εκεί που είναι 50π/δ ξαφνικά πέφτει για λίγο στα 30-35 (χάος στη συνομιλία) και μετά φέρνει 80-90 (ακούω τον συνομιλητή fast forward) και επανέρχεται! Αυτό επαναλαμβάνεται καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της συνομιλίας.

Στο καπάκι μιλάω με skype και όλα μέλι γάλα (50π/δ σταθερά).

----------


## FORIZ

Το Voipbuster ναι μεν είναι με δωρεάν κλήσεις σε επιλεγμένες χώρες αλλά... περιορίζει την κάθε κλήση στο 1 λεπτό! κλείνεις και ξαναπαίρνεις.. 

"Έλεος"

----------


## sdikr

> Το Voipbuster ναι μεν είναι με δωρεάν κλήσεις σε επιλεγμένες χώρες αλλά... περιορίζει την κάθε κλήση στο 1 λεπτό! κλείνεις και ξαναπαίρνεις.. 
> 
> "Έλεος"


Διάβασες καλά τι λέει;


για να μην έχεις τον περιόρισμό του ένος λεπτού μπορείς να βάλεις 10 ευρώ στον λογαριασμό σου.


Το ελεος δεν κατάλαβα

----------


## FORIZ

Για να καταλάβεις. :

Η Voipbuster λέει στο site της πως για Ελλάδα και όχι μόνο οι κλήσεις είναι -ΔΩΡΕΑΝ- χωρίς να αναφέρει τον περιορισμό!

οκ now?

----------


## nrg_polini

> Για να καταλάβεις. :
> 
> Η Voipbuster λέει στο site της πως για Ελλάδα και όχι μόνο οι κλήσεις είναι -ΔΩΡΕΑΝ- χωρίς να αναφέρει τον περιορισμό!
> 
> οκ now?


http://www.voipbuster.com/en/free.html

*Free calls with VoipBuster*

 	 		Not only you can call your online friends for free, VoipBuster also offers free calls to ANY  		regular land-line in various popular destinations (see panel).  		

To counter misuse of our network we have limited these free calls to a maximum of 1 minute for our trial users. If you want to enjoy UNLIMITED FREE CALLS to these destinations, you have to become a fully registered user by topping  up your account. This credit deposit will stay untouched as long as you are calling the free destinations and remains valid for 120 days after your last purchase. 







OK.

----------


## FORIZ

Δεν το είδα αυτο sorry..  :Redface:

----------


## damian4666

Καλημερα η καλησπερα σε όλους!!!
Εχω καποιεσ αποριες που φανταζουν μαλλον αλυτες σε καποιον με οχι και τοσεσ πολλεσ γνωσεισ για τα μηχανηματα του διαβολου :Smile:  ...θα σας παραθεσω τα στοιχεια και ελπιζω να βρεθει καποια λυση γιατι ψαχνωντας στα φορουμ οσο και αν προσπαθησα δεν εβγαλα ακρη...

Εχω forthnet στα 384 και ενα μοντεμ crypto f200(που αρκετοσ κοσμος εδω περα το θαβει...)

Ενω χρησιμοποιω *αψογα* το msn και το skype με το voipbuster πραγματικα εχω απελπιστε :Mad:  ι!!
Καλωντας απο υπολογιστη σε υπολογιστη τα πραγματα πανε υπεροχα,ομως καλωντας σε καποιο σταθερο υπαρχουν τα εξης προβληματα που,ειτε μεμονωμενα ειτε συνδιαστικα με τυχαιο τροπο :Whistle:  !!!

Εγω θα ακουσω τον αλλο με τεραστια παραμορφωση και τεραστια καθυστερηση,ενω συνηθως ο αλλοσ με ακουει κανονικοτατα (η καποιεσ φορεσ αντιστοιχα με καθυστερηση),μετα απο λιγο λοιπον το προγραμμα κανει disconnect MONO του και μου εμφανιζει καποιο μυνημα λεγοντας cannot find valid server/check firewall!!
Το firewall ειναι πληρες απενεργοποιημενο...επισης απο τα αλλα προγραμματα επικοινωνιας που εχω ανοικτα κανενα δεν παρουσιαζει προβλημα και μπορω να μπω κανονικα σε οποιαδηποτε σελιδα!!Επισης εχω βαλει και 10Ε για απεριοριστη χρηση!!
O κολλητος μου που ειναι στη σαμο και χρησιμοποιει επισης φορθνετ και το ωοιπβθστερ δεν εχει αντιμετωπισει ποτε καποιο προβλημα!!

Εγω ΓΙΑΤΙ????????????????????????????????????????
Αν μπορουσατε να με βοηθησετε θα σας ημουν πραγματικα ευγνωμων!! :Worthy:

----------


## dkounal

> Εγώ τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω παρατηρήσει ότι με voipbuster υπάρχει μια ακανόνιστη ροή των πακέτων ανά δευτερόλεπτο, όχι όμως όλες τις ώρες. Θέλω να πω ότι εκεί που είναι 50π/δ ξαφνικά πέφτει για λίγο στα 30-35 (χάος στη συνομιλία) και μετά φέρνει 80-90 (ακούω τον συνομιλητή fast forward) και επανέρχεται! Αυτό επαναλαμβάνεται καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της συνομιλίας.
> 
> Στο καπάκι μιλάω με skype και όλα μέλι γάλα (50π/δ σταθερά).


Είσαι ένα βήμα πριν να έχεις μόνιμο το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα. Αυτή τη συμπεριφορά την είχα συναντήσει πριν πολύ καιρό και την είχα χαρακτηρήσει "ταλαντωση". Για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα εμπαινε περιορισμός, μετά για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα σταματουσε, και πάλι από την αρχή. Όταν είχαν "διορθώσει" το πρόβλημα σε μένα για 2-3 ημέρες, είχα παρατηρήσει ότι έκανε ακριβώς αυτό που περιγράφεις.

----------


## vigor83

> Είσαι ένα βήμα πριν να έχεις μόνιμο το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα.


Φίλε μου πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα δυστυχώς έχω από τις πρώτες μέρες που έβαλα 512. Υπάρχουν ώρες της ημέρας που περιορίζεται στα 35-40π/δ. Θα μου πεις δεν ειναι φοβερό σε σχέση με άλλα που έχουμε δει στο forum, αλλά πάντως VoIP δεν δουλεύει! Μόνο iLBC στα ~33π/δ και αυτό δεν υποστηρίζεται από το Voipbuster.

Αυτό που αναφέρω παραπάνω (την ταλάντωση όπως λες) μου το κάνει μόνο με το Voipbuster αφού πειραματίζομαι εναλλάξ με το Skype και εκεί δεν έχω πρόβλημα για αρκετή ώρα ομιλίας. Πιστεύω ότι έχει να κάνει με τους servers τους που εξυπηρετούν μεγάλο αριθμό από clients.

Τώρα πάλι αν συμβαίνει μόνο σε μένα, τί να πω;!   :Thinking:

----------


## InVADeR

Παιδιά sorry για το off topic, αλλα επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι να βάλω credits στο voipbuster, με πιο τρόπο μπορώ να πληρώσω έκτο από paypal δηλαδή με πιστωτικές και έτσι..

----------


## sdikr

Απο οσο γνωρίζω μονο με πιστωτική

----------


## InVADeR

* Regular Bank Tranfer*



*MoneyBookers

*Τώρα που κοιτάω έχει και Bank transfer, αυτό δεν είναι να καταθέσω λεφτά σε λογαριασμό τράπεζας ? 

Το MoneyBookers τι είναι ?

----------


## nanas

και σε μένα το voipbuster ενώ όταν μιλάω δεν έχει πρόβλημα, μετά από κάποια ώρα μετά το 15' κόβεται μόνο του και πρέπει να ξανακαλέσω, όχι πάντα αλλά σε μία ωριαία συνομιλία ένα κόψιμο τουλάχιστον θα το κάνει. μάλιστα παρατήρησα ότι όταν μιλάω "μονοκόματα" και "γρήγορα" για κανά λεπτό ή 2, χωρίς να μου μιλήσει ο άλλος πάλι κόβεται.
Φταίνε οι servers Voipbuster ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## stathisb

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ voipbuster και sipdiscount.
Έχω παρατηρήσει πως με το sipdiscount μετά τα 30-35 δευτερόλεπτα πέφτει η γραμμή (όχι πάντα αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές). 
Επίσης μερικές φορές ενώ έχω καλέσει κάποιο αριθμό ενώ χτυπάει στον άλλο και το σηκώνει και μιλάει εγώ δεν ακούω τίποτα. Αυτό γίνεται και στα δύο προγράμματα.
Χρησιμοποιώ το pap2 της linksys.

----------


## giwrgis

Όταν λέτε πως δεν είναι απεριόριστες οι κλήσεις και οτι θέλει μέτρο τι ενοείτε; Υπάρχει κάποιο όριο στον αριθμό των κλήσεων που μορεί να κάνει κάποιος; Έγω έχω το sip discount πάνω σε σύνδεση Hol 384 και έχω σταματήσει να μιλάω με ΟΤΕ. Όλες τις κλήσεις (εκτός από κινητά βέβαια) τις κάνω από το netroute που έχω με άψογη ποιότητα. Μάλιστα ένας γνωστός μου έχει βάλει το sipdiscount σε asterisk κάτι λινουξοειδές νομίζω πως είναι και το δουλεύει σαν τηλεφωνικό κέντρο. Δέ νομίζω η εταιρεία να έχει τη δυνατότητα να σε χρεώσει παραπάνω. Δε λέει πουθενά κάτι τέτοι έτσι δεν είναι; Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος μηπως και γλυτώσω καμιάσυμφορά με καμιά τρελή χρέωση.

----------


## nrg_polini

> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ voipbuster και sipdiscount.
> Έχω παρατηρήσει πως με το sipdiscount μετά τα 30-35 δευτερόλεπτα πέφτει η γραμμή (όχι πάντα αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές). 
> Επίσης μερικές φορές ενώ έχω καλέσει κάποιο αριθμό ενώ χτυπάει στον άλλο και το σηκώνει και μιλάει εγώ δεν ακούω τίποτα. Αυτό γίνεται και στα δύο προγράμματα.
> Χρησιμοποιώ το pap2 της linksys.


Αυτο ειναι θεμα του ΝΑΤ του ρουτερ σου, δεν εχει να κανει με τον provider.




> Όταν λέτε πως δεν είναι απεριόριστες οι κλήσεις και οτι θέλει μέτρο τι ενοείτε; Υπάρχει κάποιο όριο στον αριθμό των κλήσεων που μορεί να κάνει κάποιος; Έγω έχω το sip discount πάνω σε σύνδεση Hol 384 και έχω σταματήσει να μιλάω με ΟΤΕ. Όλες τις κλήσεις (εκτός από κινητά βέβαια) τις κάνω από το netroute που έχω με άψογη ποιότητα. Μάλιστα ένας γνωστός μου έχει βάλει το sipdiscount σε asterisk κάτι λινουξοειδές νομίζω πως είναι και το δουλεύει σαν τηλεφωνικό κέντρο. Δέ νομίζω η εταιρεία να έχει τη δυνατότητα να σε χρεώσει παραπάνω. Δε λέει πουθενά κάτι τέτοι έτσι δεν είναι; Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος μηπως και γλυτώσω καμιάσυμφορά με καμιά τρελή χρέωση.


Αν δεις τους ορους λεει οτι αν ξεπερασεις ενα οριο (το οποιο δεν διευκρινιζει, και μαλλον ειναι μεγαλο) τοτε θα σε χρεωνουν σε τιμη κοστους. Αυτη η χρεωση θα ειναι απο το υπολοιπο ομιλιας σου, απο παιδια που εχουν ξεπερασει αυτο το οριο συνηθως η τιμη ειναι 0.005/λεπτο .

----------


## nrg_polini

Εχει περασει περιπου ενας χρονος απο τοτε που αρχισε το voipbuster να μας απασχολει. Απο τοτε αλλαξανε πολλα, εμφανιστηκαν ξαδερφακια, προστεθηκαν πολλες χωρες αλλα και η ταριφα εγινε 10 ευρω απο 0 ή 1 που ηταν. 

Το θεμα ειναι, πως βγαζουν τα χρηματα τους? Δεν μπορει να βγαινουν κερδισμενοι... Ενας φιλος (minovg) ειχε πει μια πολυ καλη σκεψη, οτι δηλαδη μπορει να επιδοτουνται απο τις εταιριες που φτιαχνουν τα ΑΤΑ, σκεφτειτε ποσα χιλιαδες ισως και εκατομμυρια ΑΤΑ εχουν πουληθει μονο και μονο λογω του voipbuster.

Ακουω αποψεις...

----------


## zarni

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ Ο nrg_polini. ΤΟ VB ΜΕ ΟΤΕ ΣΤΑ 384 ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΟΚ.ΩΡΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΕΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ 90% ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ (ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ). ΕΠΙΣΗΣ Ι-CALL ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ.

----------


## sdikr

> Εχει περασει περιπου ενας χρονος απο τοτε που αρχισε το voipbuster να μας απασχολει. Απο τοτε αλλαξανε πολλα, εμφανιστηκαν ξαδερφακια, προστεθηκαν πολλες χωρες αλλα και η ταριφα εγινε 10 ευρω απο 0 ή 1 που ηταν. 
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι, πως βγαζουν τα χρηματα τους? Δεν μπορει να βγαινουν κερδισμενοι... Ενας φιλος (minovg) ειχε πει μια πολυ καλη σκεψη, οτι δηλαδη μπορει να επιδοτουνται απο τις εταιριες που φτιαχνουν τα ΑΤΑ, σκεφτειτε ποσα χιλιαδες ισως και εκατομμυρια ΑΤΑ εχουν πουληθει μονο και μονο λογω του voipbuster.
> 
> Ακουω αποψεις...


Εχουν γίνει πωλήσεις πολύ πριν ακούσουμε το όνομα   voipbuster (finarea)

----------


## nrg_polini

> Εχουν γίνει πωλήσεις πολύ πριν ακούσουμε το όνομα   voipbuster (finarea)


Πλεον betamax. Σαφως και εχουν γινει πωλησεις πριν το voipbuster, αλλα πιστευω οτι οσες εχουν γινει μεχρι την εμφανιση του voipbuster ειναι λιγοτερες απο οσες εχουν γινει σε 1 χρονο (μη μου ζητησεις στοιχεια  :Twisted Evil: ).

----------


## sdikr

> Πλεον betamax. Σαφως και εχουν γινει πωλησεις πριν το voipbuster, αλλα πιστευω οτι οσες εχουν γινει μεχρι την εμφανιση του voipbuster ειναι λιγοτερες απο οσες εχουν γινει σε 1 χρονο (μη μου ζητησεις στοιχεια ).


εχω voip  απο το 97-98,  συσκευές υπήρχαν  τουλάχιστον στο εξωτερικό,   απλά λόγο του κλασικου ελληνικού λαμογιού δεν τις βλέπαμε εδώ με λογικές τιμές.

Θυμάμαι παροχο voip  που το 2002 -2003  είχε προσφορά  αγορά 100 ευρώ  χρόνου και δώρο μια συσκευή voip  (bt-100)


δεν πιστέυω οτι έχει να κάνει κάτι με το voipbuster,   στην αμερική είχαν εδώ και χρόνια δυνατότητα συνδεσης με voip παροχό με flat rate  για   local, national, international calls

----------


## minovg

> Εχει περασει περιπου ενας χρονος απο τοτε που αρχισε το voipbuster να μας απασχολει. Απο τοτε αλλαξανε πολλα, εμφανιστηκαν ξαδερφακια, προστεθηκαν πολλες χωρες αλλα και η ταριφα εγινε 10 ευρω απο 0 ή 1 που ηταν. 
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι, πως βγαζουν τα χρηματα τους? Δεν μπορει να βγαινουν κερδισμενοι... Ενας φιλος (minovg) ειχε πει μια πολυ καλη σκεψη, οτι δηλαδη μπορει να επιδοτουνται απο τις εταιριες που φτιαχνουν τα ΑΤΑ, σκεφτειτε ποσα χιλιαδες ισως και εκατομμυρια ΑΤΑ εχουν πουληθει μονο και μονο λογω του voipbuster.
> 
> Ακουω αποψεις...


Παρών.  :Very Happy:  Ναι και εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω αυτό που είχα πει. Δε μπορεί να βγαίνουν κερδισμένες οι εταιρείες με τα ψιλολόγια που παίρνουν...



> Εχουν γίνει πωλήσεις πολύ πριν ακούσουμε το όνομα voipbuster (finarea)





> εχω voip  απο το 97-98,  συσκευές υπήρχαν  τουλάχιστον στο εξωτερικό,   απλά λόγο του κλασικου ελληνικού λαμογιού δεν τις βλέπαμε εδώ με λογικές τιμές.
> 
> Θυμάμαι παροχο voip  που το 2002 -2003  είχε προσφορά  αγορά 100 ευρώ  χρόνου και δώρο μια συσκευή voip  (bt-100)
> 
> 
> δεν πιστέυω οτι έχει να κάνει κάτι με το voipbuster,   στην αμερική είχαν εδώ και χρόνια δυνατότητα συνδεσης με voip παροχό με flat rate  για   local, national, international calls


Έλα ρε φίλε... Σιγά. Θες να μας πεις ότι για Ελλάδα πχ ξέραν πριν το voipbuster τι εστί Voipbuster; Πότε μάθαμε για συσκευές ΑΤΑ; Μετά από κανά 6μηνο λειτουργίας του voipbuster αρχίσαμε να καλοβλέπουμε συσκευές ΑΤΑ. Τώρα πλέον όλοι έχουν ως στόχο τους να πάρουν ΑΤΑ διότι θέλουν να πετάξουν μικροφωνάκι/ακουστικά.

Εντάξει εσύ μπορεί να γνώριζες από το 97 για το Βοιπ, όμως το υπόλοιπο 99% του ελληνικού πληθυσμού δεν γνώριζε Χριστό. Σιγά-σιγά εξαπλώνεται η Βοιπ τηλεφωνία και στην Ελλάδα. Και αυτό βοηθάει πάρα πολύ στην ανάπτυξη και στα τρελά κέρδη των ΑΤΑ συσκευών...

----------


## morpheus

Εγώ δοκιμάζω VoiPBuster με Vivodi 512 Shared LLU και έχω σημαντικό lag (1-2 δευτερόλεπτα) και μερικές φωρές και ηχώ. Έχω ακουσει οτι τελευταια το VoipBuster έχει πρόβλημα, ισχύει;
Μπορώ να δοκιμάσω με αλλους codecs; Δεν έχω βρει κάποια ρύθμιση

----------


## drkostas

Αυτήν την περίοδο πάντως η Vivodi έχει μπουκώσει με το εξωτερικό..
Από το μεσημέρι και μετά τα pings φτάνουν 600-700 με voipbuster.. Οπότε λογικό είναι να υπάρχει καθυστέρηση.. Ας ελπίσουμε να κάνουν γρήγορα αναβάθμιση..
(Είμαι Full LLU 2Mbps)

----------


## morpheus

Εγώ πάντως με κενή γραμμή (χωρίς P2P) έχω 80-85ms ping με voipbuste.com αλλα σαφώς μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση. Με i-call είναι πολύ καλύτερη η κλήση, εφ'όσον χρησιμοποιώ τους codecs που προτείνει για dialup σύνδεση (GSB, iLBC). Με G711u ειναι αντίστοιχα με το VoipBuster Και χειρότερα. Με GSM έχω ανεκτο lag Και με iLBC πολύ λίγο αλλα ο ήχος έχει pops και γενικά χειρότερη ποιότητα.

----------


## drkostas

80-85ms έχεις αυτή τη στιγμή, όπως και εγώ έχω 75ms..
Μιλάμε για συγκεκριμένες ώρες..Το ping για να έχει σημασία πρέπει να το συγκρίνεις την ίδια ώρα..
Δες αυτό το thread.. 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33387

----------


## nikosvlahos

> Όταν λέτε πως δεν είναι απεριόριστες οι κλήσεις και οτι θέλει μέτρο τι ενοείτε; Υπάρχει κάποιο όριο στον αριθμό των κλήσεων που μορεί να κάνει κάποιος; Έγω έχω το sip discount πάνω σε σύνδεση Hol 384 και έχω σταματήσει να μιλάω με ΟΤΕ. Όλες τις κλήσεις (εκτός από κινητά βέβαια) τις κάνω από το netroute που έχω με άψογη ποιότητα. Μάλιστα ένας γνωστός μου έχει βάλει το sipdiscount σε asterisk κάτι λινουξοειδές νομίζω πως είναι και το δουλεύει σαν τηλεφωνικό κέντρο. Δέ νομίζω η εταιρεία να έχει τη δυνατότητα να σε χρεώσει παραπάνω. Δε λέει πουθενά κάτι τέτοι έτσι δεν είναι; Αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος μηπως και γλυτώσω καμιάσυμφορά με καμιά τρελή χρέωση.


Πως κάνω configuration στο netroute(HOL 384) για την sipdiscount και πως μπορώ να πάρω μετά τηλέφωνο?Εχω περάσει στον router όλα τα στοιχεία της sipdiscount και μου βγάζει με πράσινα γράμματα voip online!...ως εδώ ωραία..μετά παιρνω το νούμερο με 0030210 μπροστά και δεν κάνει τίποτα...νεκρό...καμιά βοήθεια?..σας ευχαριστώ! :Sad:

----------


## nrg_polini

Νεο αδερφακι http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/index.html με δωρεαν κλησεις προς Ελλαδα! Πλεον οι επιλογες μας εγιναν 3, enjoy και αφηστε τους αλλους να πληρωνουν  :Very Happy:

----------


## Pagio

Τι λέει αυτό σε σύγκριση με SJphone, X-Lite, Skype?

----------


## xomateri

> Νεο αδερφακι http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/index.html με δωρεαν κλησεις προς Ελλαδα! Πλεον οι επιλογες μας εγιναν 3, enjoy και αφηστε τους αλλους να πληρωνουν


Νομίζω οτι οι επιλόγες μας είναι 4 από ακόμα ένα αδερφάκι http://www.sparvoip.de/de/index.html  :Smile:  συν δωρεάν κλήσεις σε σταθερά Γερμανίας και με χρέωση σε κινητά (Γερμανίας) 14 Ct/Min  :Very Happy:

----------


## spirosta

Για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα....


Χρησιμοποιώ voipbuster και σε 4 μέρες λήγει η προθεσμία για να χρησιμοποιήσω τα credits μου. Εάν τα αφήσω και λήξουν χάνεται ταυτόχρονα και το απεριόριστο και ξανααρχίζει ο περιοριορισμός του 1 λεπτού? 
Για να μην χάσω και το τεράστιο ποσό των.....2Ε....

----------


## nrg_polini

Χανεται το απεριοριστο αλλα και το 1 λεπτο. Γι'αυτο κανε εγγραφη στο sipdiscount.com και κανε κλησεις προς κινητα με τα 2 ευρω  :Smile:

----------


## klou

> Τι λέει αυτό σε σύγκριση με SJphone, X-Lite, Skype?


Το sjphone και xlite δεν προσφέρουν μόνα τους υπηρεσίες voip αλλά είναι softphones.Χρησιμοποιώντας τα, μπορούμε να καλούμε μέσω υπηρεσιών όπως το voipbuster,sipdiscount και όπως μας ανακοίνωσε ο nrg_polini, voipdiscount.

Αλήθεια, το τελευταίο ανήκει στην ίδια εταιρία; Καλά δεν έχουν ησυχία αυτοί ;; :Razz:

----------


## nrg_polini

Ναι της ιδιας ειναι, μας χαλασε??  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## klou

> Ναι της ιδιας ειναι, μας χαλασε??


Σήμερα το δοκίμασα και τα αποτελέσματα είναι οικτρά  :Sad: 

Άκουγα την συνομιλία στην κυριολεξία 2 φορές και ραδιοφώνιζε σχεδόν συνέχεια..Καμία σχέση με voipbuster, το οποίο άρχισε κι αυτό να χαλάει, αλλά τουλάχιστον όταν λειτουργεί, παλεύεται.

----------


## nrg_polini

Περιεργα πραγματα... συνηθως χρησιμοποιουν τους ιδιους σερβερ κλπ. Δοκιμασε και με sipdiscount.

----------


## spirosta

Επειδή τελικά τέλειωσε ο χρόνος πρέπει να καταλάβω κάτι.....

VoipBuster και SipDiscount χρησιμοποιούν τους ίδους server? Και απλά το sipdiscount θέλει και ΑΤΑ ή κάτι παρόμοιο τελοςπάντω????
Μπερδεύτηκα πάλι...

----------


## BoGe

> Επειδή τελικά τέλειωσε ο χρόνος πρέπει να καταλάβω κάτι.....
> 
> VoipBuster και SipDiscount χρησιμοποιούν τους ίδους server? Και απλά το sipdiscount θέλει και ΑΤΑ ή κάτι παρόμοιο τελοςπάντω????
> Μπερδεύτηκα πάλι...


Τους ίδιους server όχι άμεσα.
Όμως επειδή είναι η ίδια εταρεια από πίσω, όλα καταλήγουν στον ίδιο παρανομαστή.
Πολλές φορές όταν χαλάσει ο ένας server έχει χαλάσει και ο άλλος.
Όταν παρουσιάζνται στον έναν προβλήματα παρουσιάζοναι και στους άλλους.
Γι αυτό σου είπα είναι με τις μέρες του.
Όπως και να έχει δεν είναι εταιρεία που μπορείς να βασιστείς απόλυτα για τις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις σου.
Ότι πληρώνεις παίρνει.
To spdiscount θέλει είτε ΑΤΑ, είτε πρόγραμμα μέσω υπολογιστή.

----------


## nrg_polini

Το οποιο προγραμμα πρεπει να το βρεις εσυ, πχ το x-lite.

----------


## antporpoda

Μια ερώτηση όταν βάλεις τα 10 ε που σου ζητάει το Voip και μετά λεει οτι σε 120 μέρες χάνονται τι εννοεί? οτι σε 120 πρέπει να βάλεις άλλα 10 ή απλά οτι δεν θα μπορείς πχ να πάρεις σε κινιτά επειδή υπάρχει χρέωση?

----------


## nrg_polini

Θα πρεπει να βαλεις αλλα 10 ευρω. Οταν φτανουν οι 120 μερες μπορεις να κανεις κλησεις χρεωσιμες ωστε να μη πανε τζαμπα τα 10 ευρω.

----------


## cpnemo

Παιδιά, θά'θελα να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση.Γιατί όταν κάνω τεστ τηλεφώνημα με Voipdiscount και Voipbuster όλα είναι καλά στη γραμμή μου ,αλλά όταν ενεργοποιήσω το λογαριασμό μου δεν μπορώ να κάνω κανένα αξιοπρεπές τηλεφώνημα αφού εκείνοι με ακούνε αλλά εγώ τίποτα? Πραγματικά χρειάζομαι τη βοήθειά σας!!!  :Crying:

----------


## klou

> Παιδιά, θά'θελα να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση.Γιατί όταν κάνω τεστ τηλεφώνημα με Voipdiscount και Voipbuster όλα είναι καλά στη γραμμή μου ,αλλά όταν ενεργοποιήσω το λογαριασμό μου δεν μπορώ να κάνω κανένα αξιοπρεπές τηλεφώνημα αφού εκείνοι με ακούνε αλλά εγώ τίποτα? Πραγματικά χρειάζομαι τη βοήθειά σας!!!


Δοκίμαζε να κλέινεις και να ανοίγεις ξανά το voipbuster. Όταν το κάνω αυτό μερικές φορές η καθυστέρηση μειώνεται δραματικά. Μάλλον συνδέεται σε άλλο server.

----------


## cpnemo

> Δοκίμαζε να κλέινεις και να ανοίγεις ξανά το voipbuster. Όταν το κάνω αυτό μερικές φορές η καθυστέρηση μειώνεται δραματικά. Μάλλον συνδέεται σε άλλο server.



Ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση .Μήπως έχεις καμμία ιδέα για το sipdiscount? ( είναι της ίδιας εταιρίας αλλά δεν χρησιμοποείς soft).

----------


## spirosta

Γενικά παίζουν πάντα περίεργα πράγματα και φυσικά ο παράγοντας της τύχης.

Εχθές ενώ μίλαγα ωραία και καλά ξαφνικά έπεσα στα 30pps. Ακόμη και με το testyourvoip.com έβγαζα σκορ μονάδα. Μετά από κανά δεκάλεπτο όλα και πάλι καλά με σκορ 4,2 και μια χαρά συνομιλία αργότερα. Πάντως ακόμη και να μην κλείσεις το voip buster νομίζω ότι μπορεί και κάθε τηλεφώνημα που κάνεις να είναι σε διαφορετικό server. Μου τυχαίνει πολλές φορές  να μιλάω με χάλια ποιότητα και άμα ξαναπάρω στο καπάκι να με ακούν και να ακούω καμπάνα.

----------


## cpnemo

> Γενικά παίζουν πάντα περίεργα πράγματα και φυσικά ο παράγοντας της τύχης.
> 
> Εχθές ενώ μίλαγα ωραία και καλά ξαφνικά έπεσα στα 30pps. Ακόμη και με το testyourvoip.com έβγαζα σκορ μονάδα. Μετά από κανά δεκάλεπτο όλα και πάλι καλά με σκορ 4,2 και μια χαρά συνομιλία αργότερα. Πάντως ακόμη και να μην κλείσεις το voip buster νομίζω ότι μπορεί και κάθε τηλεφώνημα που κάνεις να είναι σε διαφορετικό server. Μου τυχαίνει πολλές φορές  να μιλάω με χάλια ποιότητα και άμα ξαναπάρω στο καπάκι να με ακούν και να ακούω καμπάνα.


To testyourvoip.com  ολο μονάδα μου βγάζει ,δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι συμβαίνει!!!

----------


## nontasg

Παιδια καλησπέρα.κατέβασα το voipbuster και έκανα κάποιες κλήσεις σε σταθερά τηλέφωνα.Μετά απο ένα λέπτο έκλεινε και έπρεπε ναξαναπάρω.Από ποιότητα φωνής αρκετά καλή.Η απορία μου είναι γιατί αφού εκανα 5-10 κλήσεις μου έβγαλε μήνυμα ότι φτάσατε το μέγιστο αριθμό δωρεάν κλήσεων...Αυτό με τις κλήσεις του ενός λεπτού δηλαδή δεν ισχύει συνέχεια???Αλλιώς τα λεει στο site του voipbuster....
Επίσης πώς μπορώ να πληρώνω τα 10 ευρώ για να έχω συνεχείς δωρεάν κλήσεις?Μέσω τραπεζικού λογαριασμού γίνεται ή μόνο με πιστωτική??Και πιστωτική δεν έχω.Δεν πρέπει να δουλεύω για να βγάλω??Άν έχουν αναφερθεί απαντήσεις σε αυτά που ρωτάω ζητάω συγγνώμη,καθώς δε διάβασα όλα αυτά που έχετε γράψει.Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθειά σας. :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## nontasg

Βοήθεια κανείς σε αυτό που ρώτησα χθες??? :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## nontasg

To sipcount λέει τίποτα??

----------


## antporpoda

Το έπαθα και εγω αυτο με το μέγιστο αριθμό κλήσεων και δεγω δεν καταλαβαίνω τι έγνε υποτίθεται οτι είναι τσάμπα το 1 λεπτό???
Αν ξέρει κάπιος κάτι?

----------


## viron

> Βοήθεια κανείς σε αυτό που ρώτησα χθες???


http://www.voipbuster.com/en/buycredits.html

visa, mastercard,PAypal και άλλοι τρόποι πληρωμής.

Κανονικά το 1 λεπτό δεν έχει άλλο περιορισμό.

To χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και μήνες, πολύ καλή υπηρεσία, τυχόν προβλήματα οφείλονται κυρίως στα γνωστά προβλήματα στο ελληνικό δίκτυο.

Viron.

----------


## nontasg

> http://www.voipbuster.com/en/buycredits.html
> 
> visa, mastercard,PAypal και άλλοι τρόποι πληρωμής.
> 
> Κανονικά το 1 λεπτό δεν έχει άλλο περιορισμό.
> 
> To χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και μήνες, πολύ καλή υπηρεσία, τυχόν προβλήματα οφείλονται κυρίως στα γνωστά προβλήματα στο ελληνικό δίκτυο.
> 
> Viron.


Δηλαδή εσύ το λειτουργούσες για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα χωρίς να έχεις βάλει credits και μπορούσες να κάνεις κλήσεις του ενός λεπτού συνέχεια????Εγώ καμμιά δεκαριά κλήσεις έκανα και μετά μου ζήτησε credits... :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  
Επίσης σε ποιά τράπεζα μπορώ να πάω για να κανονίσω να πληρώνω μέσω τραπεζικού λογαριασμού(γιατί τη δουλειά με τις πιστωτικές κάρτες την ψιλοφοβάμαι) και αν γίνεται βέβαια....Εννοώ ποιες τράπεζες είναι ενημερωμένες για το e-voice?

----------


## klou

> Δηλαδή εσύ το λειτουργούσες για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα χωρίς να έχεις βάλει credits και μπορούσες να κάνεις κλήσεις του ενός λεπτού συνέχεια????Εγώ καμμιά δεκαριά κλήσεις έκανα και μετά μου ζήτησε credits...   
> Επίσης σε ποιά τράπεζα μπορώ να πάω για να κανονίσω να πληρώνω μέσω τραπεζικού λογαριασμού(γιατί τη δουλειά με τις πιστωτικές κάρτες την ψιλοφοβάμαι) και αν γίνεται βέβαια....Εννοώ ποιες τράπεζες είναι ενημερωμένες για το e-voice?


Αν ρίξεις μια ματιά στο site του voipbuster θα δείς ότι αναφέρει πως ο τρόπος πληρωμής μέσω τραπεζικού λογαριασμού ίσως καθυστερήσει μερικές ημέρες και περιγράφει αναλυτικά τι πρέπει να κάνεις ώστε να μη γίνει κάποιο λάθος και ενώ θα πληρώσεις δεν θα σου βάλουν credits.
Εγώ το είδα πιο επίφοβο να σου πώ την αλήθεια και πολύ καθυστέρηση για το τίποτα.
Βγάλε εκεί μια χρεωστική να τελειώνεις.

----------


## xomateri

Ο περιορισμός των κλήσεων του ενός λεπτού σε 5-10 κλήσεις πρέπει να εφαρμόζεται τον τελευταίο μήνα.Χρησιμοποιώ Sipdiscount(αδερφάκι με voipbuster) δύο εβδομάδες, έκανα 5-10 κλήσεις και μετά μου ζητουσέ χρήματα.Έβαλα 10 ευρώ με πιστωτική (11.60 με VAT) και πλέον έχω απεριόριστες κλήσεις  χωρίς κανένα περιορισμό εκτός του fair use.

----------


## nontasg

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση.Όμως σε κάτι βασικό δε μου λύσες την απορία:σε ποιες τράπεζες μπορώ να πάω και να συζητήσω το θέμα του e-voice??Κάτι έχω ακούσει για eurobank.Ισχύει?Και επίσης για ποιές άλλες τράπεζες??
Και κάτι ακόμα:έστω ότι έβαλα τα 10 ευρώ και περνάνε οι 4 μήνες.Άν μου έχει μείνει κάποιο υπόλοιπο πχ 2 ευρώ και βάλω κι άλλα τα παλιά χάνονται??? :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## nrg_polini

Κατσε... τι σχεση εχει το evoice με το voipbuster? Να ξερεις το να κανεις εμβασμα στο εξωτερικο θα σου στοιχισει πολλα, απο 15 μεχρι 30 ευρω περιπου. Ανοιξε ενα λογαριασμο στην alpha bank και ζητα μια χρεωστικη καρτα visa electron.Ναι τα χρηματα τα χανεις.

----------


## nontasg

> Κατσε... τι σχεση εχει το evoice με το voipbuster? Να ξερεις το να κανεις εμβασμα στο εξωτερικο θα σου στοιχισει πολλα, απο 15 μεχρι 30 ευρω περιπου. Ανοιξε ενα λογαριασμο στην alpha bank και ζητα μια χρεωστικη καρτα visa electron.Ναι τα χρηματα τα χανεις.



Sorry,μπερδεύτηκα επειδή έχω και e-voice της HOL που με χρεώνει όμως.Λοιπόν,ας πούμε ότι την απέκτησα αυτή την κάρτα.Θα αγοράσω χρόνο μέσω internet σωστά??Αυτό όμως δεν είναι κομματάκι επικίνδυνο να γίνει καμμιά στραβή και να σου πάρουν όλα τα λεφτά που έχεις στην χρεωστική κάρτα??Το ελάχιστο ποσό που πρέπει να βάλεις για να αποκτήσεις αυτή την κάρτα πόσο είναι?Τουλάχιστον αν γίνει καμμιά μλκ να μη χάσεις και πολλά ε??  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## klou

> Sorry,μπερδεύτηκα επειδή έχω και e-voice της HOL που με χρεώνει όμως.Λοιπόν,ας πούμε ότι την απέκτησα αυτή την κάρτα.Θα αγοράσω χρόνο μέσω internet σωστά??Αυτό όμως δεν είναι κομματάκι επικίνδυνο να γίνει καμμιά στραβή και να σου πάρουν όλα τα λεφτά που έχεις στην χρεωστική κάρτα??Το ελάχιστο ποσό που πρέπει να βάλεις για να αποκτήσεις αυτή την κάρτα πόσο είναι?Τουλάχιστον αν γίνει καμμιά μλκ να μη χάσεις και πολλά ε??


Για αυτό προτείνουμε να ανοίξεις έναν λογαριασμό τον οποίο αποκλειστικά θα χρησιμοποιείς για τις Online συναλλαγές σου. Αν και δε νομίζω να υπάρχει περίπτωση στραβής.

----------


## nontasg

> Για αυτό προτείνουμε να ανοίξεις έναν λογαριασμό τον οποίο αποκλειστικά θα χρησιμοποιείς για τις Online συναλλαγές σου. Αν και δε νομίζω να υπάρχει περίπτωση στραβής.


Μωρέ υπάρχει...Ένας γνωστός μου κατέθεσε πρόσφατα 10 ευρώ για voipbuster και την επόμενη μέρα του έλειπαν από το λογαριασμό του 30 παραπάνω...Βγάλτε άκρη μετά... :RTFM:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:

----------


## sdikr

> Μωρέ υπάρχει...Ένας γνωστός μου κατέθεσε πρόσφατα 10 ευρώ για voipbuster και την επόμενη μέρα του έλειπαν από το λογαριασμό του 30 παραπάνω...Βγάλτε άκρη μετά...


Ναι  αλλά καμία σχέση δεν έχει με το voipbuster,  αλλιώς θα ήταν πολλοί αυτοι που θα λέγαν τα προβλήματα τους

----------


## klou

> Μωρέ υπάρχει...Ένας γνωστός μου κατέθεσε πρόσφατα 10 ευρώ για voipbuster και την επόμενη μέρα του έλειπαν από το λογαριασμό του 30 παραπάνω...Βγάλτε άκρη μετά...


Αυτό μπορεί να έχει 1002 εξηγήσεις. Μάλιστα είμαι κι εγώ προσωπικός μάρτυρας μιας! 

Ενώ η μητέρα μου προσφέρθηκε να βάλει 10 ευρώ στο voipbuster από την χρεωστική της κάρτα, τώρα της λείπουν άλλα 5 τα οποία μπήκαν στο i-call!  :Whistle:  :Laughing: 

Για αυτό σου λέω.. Μην βγάζεις κατευθείαν συμπεράσματα  :Smile:

----------


## mpampis8

παιδια δεν ξερω τι λετε ειμαστε σαμο 12 ατομα και κανενας δεν μιλαει καλα με buster. το πιο πιθανο προβλημα ειναι το πιταρισμενο dslam. με vivoldi καποιοι φιλοι μου μιλουν καλα.υπαρχει καποιος που μιλαει καλα?

----------


## drkostas

Εγώ με Vivodi.. Σαν κανονικό τηλέφωνο ακούγεται.. 
Όταν τα pings της vivodi ανεβαίνουν χαλάει βέβαια.. Αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει όταν ρίχνει τις τιμές και όταν είναι σε διαδικασία αναβάθμισης..

----------


## klou

Σε μένα που είμαι σε dslam 512 λειτουργεί σαν κανονικό τηλ μόνο όταν καλώ εξωτερικό.Σε κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα έχει μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση από i-call κι έτσι χρησιμοποιώ το τελευταίο.
Άσε που σε κινητά είναι και φτηνότερο  :Wink:

----------


## johnaspr

Σχετικά με το VoipBuster, δίνεις 10Euros κι έχεις περιθώριο να τα εξαντλήσεις σε 120 ημέρες, οκ. Επίσης εάν επίσης περάσει αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα, χάνεις το υπόλοιπο του credit σου. Μπορείς όμως χωρίς να ξαναβάλεις χρήματα να συνεχίσεις να καλείς σε free προορισμούς??

Διάβασα κάπου παραπάνω πως όχι, είναι σίγουρο αυτό; Εάν κάποιος θέλει να το χρησιμοποιήσει τότε πρέπει κάθε 4 μήνες να δίνει 10Euros+VAT. Και πάλι δεν είναι άσχημα, δοκίμασα την υπηρεσία και με Vivodi 384 μιλώ άψογα. Σκέφτομαι να προχωρήσω ούτως ή άλλως, απλά κάποιος που έχει την εμπειρία, ας κάνει κάποιο σχόλιο..

Thanks.

----------


## nrg_polini

Μπορεις να προσθεσεις χρηματα στο λογαριασμο σου ΠΡΙΝ ληξει και να συνεχισεις να κανεις κλησεις για αλλους 4 μηνες.

----------


## nontasg

> Μπορεις να προσθεσεις χρηματα στο λογαριασμο σου ΠΡΙΝ ληξει και να συνεχισεις να κανεις κλησεις για αλλους 4 μηνες.


Εννοείται πρέπει να ξαναδώσεις άλλα δέκα ευρώ έτσι??Όταν φτάνει η λήξη της προθεσμίας των 4 μηνών ειδοποιήσε με κάποιον τρόπο ή πρέπει μόνος σου να το θυμηθείς??

----------


## nrg_polini

Ναι πρεπει να βαλεις αλλα 10 ευρω και σε ειδοποιει με email αλλα και στη σελιδα του λογαριασμου σου οτι ληγουν τα 10 ευρω.

----------


## nontasg

> Ναι πρεπει να βαλεις αλλα 10 ευρω και σε ειδοποιει με email αλλα και στη σελιδα του λογαριασμου σου οτι ληγουν τα 10 ευρω.


ΟΚ,thanks. :One thumb up:

----------


## johnvam

Εγώ πάντως εδώ και περίπου 2 εβδομάδες δεν έχω καθόλου καλή απόδοση με το Sipdiscount χρησιμοποιώντας Linksys PAP2..... Έχω επιλέξει τον G726-32 και έχω περίπου 1 δευτερόλεπτο καθυστέρηση.....

Έχει κανένας άλλος τέτοιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## BoGe

> Εγώ πάντως εδώ και περίπου 2 εβδομάδες δεν έχω καθόλου καλή απόδοση με το Sipdiscount χρησιμοποιώντας Linksys PAP2..... Έχω επιλέξει τον G726-32 και έχω περίπου 1 δευτερόλεπτο καθυστέρηση.....
> 
> Έχει κανένας άλλος τέτοιο πρόβλημα?


Επίσης δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος.
Σε εμένα έχει αντίλαλο έντονο από την μεριά του συνομιλητή δυστηχώς, και έχω μειώσει την ένταση ήχου. Το πρόβλημα του αντίλαλου γίνεται πιο αισθητό όταν ο άλλος έχει ασύρματο τηλέφωνο.
Τα προβλήματα αυτά είναι κυρίως έντονα με Ελλάδα.
Με εξωτερικό ποιότητα πάρα πολύ καλή.

----------


## nontasg

> Επίσης δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος.
> Σε εμένα έχει αντίλαλο έντονο από την μεριά του συνομιλητή δυστηχώς, και έχω μειώσει την ένταση ήχου. Το πρόβλημα του αντίλαλου γίνεται πιο αισθητό όταν ο άλλος έχει ασύρματο τηλέφωνο.
> Τα προβλήματα αυτά είναι κυρίως έντονα με Ελλάδα.
> Με εξωτερικό ποιότητα πάρα πολύ καλή.


Και εγώ έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το skype,αλλά περισσότερο όταν ο άλλος έχει ασύρματο μικρόφωνο.Είναι πολύ σπαστικό πάντως... :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## tschris

εγω έχω βάλει συνολικά 70 ευρώ και μάλιστ απολύ πριν τελειώσει καν το πρώτο τετράμηνο. κάθε φορά που βάζω μου λέει έχετε 120 μέρες. Αν τελειώσουν τα χρήματ αλλα δεν βάλω μέσα σε 120 μέρες τα δωρεάν τηλ. τα χάνω;

----------


## nontasg

> εγω έχω βάλει συνολικά 70 ευρώ και μάλιστ απολύ πριν τελειώσει καν το πρώτο τετράμηνο. κάθε φορά που βάζω μου λέει έχετε 120 μέρες. Αν τελειώσουν τα χρήματ αλλα δεν βάλω μέσα σε 120 μέρες τα δωρεάν τηλ. τα χάνω;


Ναι,μάλλον τα χάνεις.... :Thumb down:

----------


## BoGe

> Και εγώ έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το skype,αλλά περισσότερο όταν ο άλλος έχει ασύρματο μικρόφωνο.Είναι πολύ σπαστικό πάντως...


Ο αντίλαλος υπάρχει είτε ο άλλος έχει ασύρματο είτε όχι.
Επειδή τα ασύρματα ενισχύουν πολύ την γραμμή/ομιλία, οι παραμικροί θόρυβοι, στην περιπτωσή μας αντίλαλοι δυναμώνουν και αυτοί με αποτέλεσμα να γίνονται και πιο αισθητοί.
Έχω αναγναστεί να χαμηλώσω πολή τις εντάσεις ήχουν στα PAP, σαν προσωρινή λύση.

Όσο υποστήριζε ΙΑΧ, η ποιότητα ήταν πολύ πιο καλή, και αντίλαλος σχεδόν καθόλου δεν υπήρχε.

----------


## nrg_polini

Μεχρι πριν μια βδομαδα δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα με το sipdiscount, τωρα δεν μπορω να το τεσταρω.

----------


## BoGe

Μήπως κάποιος που χρησιμοποιεί άλλο ΑΤΑ, εκτός το LinkSys να μας έλεγε αν έχει και αυτός αντίλαλο, από την μερια του συνομιλητή.
Μήπως είναι πιο έντονο με τα LinkSys;

----------


## harryal

> Μήπως κάποιος που χρησιμοποιεί άλλο ΑΤΑ, εκτός το LinkSys να μας έλεγε αν έχει και αυτός αντίλαλο, από την μερια του συνομιλητή.
> Μήπως είναι πιο έντονο με τα LinkSys;


Έχω το handytone 486. Όταν λέτε αντίλαλο τί ακριβώς εννοείτε; Ότι ακούτε τον εαυτό σας μέσα από το τηλέφωνο; Αν εννοείτε αυτό συμβαίνει και σε μένα μερικές φορές..αλλά όχι πολύ συχνά..

----------


## cpnemo

> Ευχαριστώ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση .Μήπως έχεις καμμία ιδέα για το sipdiscount? ( είναι της ίδιας εταιρίας αλλά δεν χρησιμοποείς soft).



Τέλος τα προβλήματα .(solved)
Μετά την αναβάθμιση της γραμμής μου σε 512 έχω 3,5 σκορ στο testyourvoip.com και επιτέλους έχω κανονικό και αξιοπρεπές voip.Πάντως για καλό και για κακό έκανα και μία σύνδεση  i-call (με τις ρυθμίσεις για τα κομμένα πακέτα του πΟΤΕ) για backup

----------


## johnvam

Τελικά τί μπορούμε να κάνουμε ρε παιδιά για την καθυστέρηση που παρουσιάζει το sipdiscount???

----------


## BoGe

> Εγώ πάντως εδώ και περίπου 2 εβδομάδες δεν έχω καθόλου καλή απόδοση με το Sipdiscount χρησιμοποιώντας Linksys PAP2..... Έχω επιλέξει τον G726-32 και έχω περίπου 1 δευτερόλεπτο καθυστέρηση.....
> 
> Έχει κανένας άλλος τέτοιο πρόβλημα?


Με alaw έχεις καθυστέρηση;

----------


## johnvam

> Με alaw έχεις καθυστέρηση;


Ακόμα και με αυτόν έχει καθυστέρηση.....
Εσείς μιλάτε κανονικά?? Ποιόν server χρησιμοποιείτε???

----------


## BoGe

> Ακόμα και με αυτόν έχει καθυστέρηση.....
> Εσείς μιλάτε κανονικά?? Ποιόν server χρησιμοποιείτε???


Έχω δοκιμάσει πολλούς servers, όλοι το ίδιο είναι.
Καθυστέρηση δεν έχω.
Συνδέομαι με asterisk, αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει σημασία.
Δοκίμασε με κανένα softphone π.χ. SJPhone να δεις τι γίνεται.

----------


## johnvam

> Έχω δοκιμάσει πολλούς servers, όλοι το ίδιο είναι.
> Καθυστέρηση δεν έχω.


Ποιόν adapter έχεις...? Είπα να πειράξω σήμερα λιγάκι το RTP Packet Size και απο 0,030 το πήγα 0,015.... Είδα μία διαφορά!!! Εσύ που το έχεις?

----------


## BoGe

> Ποιόν adapter έχεις...? Είπα να πειράξω σήμερα λιγάκι το RTP Packet Size και απο 0,030 το πήγα 0,015.... Είδα μία διαφορά!!! Εσύ που το έχεις?


Της Linksys 3.1.10 και 3.1.6
RTP Packet Size 0.020

Αν δεν βαριέσαι δοκίμασε και με κανένα softphone.

----------


## harryal

> Έχω δοκιμάσει πολλούς servers, όλοι το ίδιο είναι.
> Καθυστέρηση δεν έχω.
> Συνδέομαι με asterisk, αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει σημασία.
> Δοκίμασε με κανένα softphone π.χ. SJPhone να δεις τι γίνεται.


sorry αλλά τί είναι το asterisk;;;

----------


## nnn

> sorry αλλά τί είναι το asterisk;;;


Asterisk
 :Wink:

----------


## BoGe

> sorry αλλά τί είναι το asterisk;;;


Τηλεφωνικό κέντρο

----------


## johnvam

Παίδες τις τελευταίες 2 ημέρες η ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας είναι άριστη!!!!

Δεν ξέρω τί έγινε αλλά έχω πάθει πλάκα!

Τώρα ή η Vivodi έκανε τις αναβαθμίσεις ή έφτιαξαν κάτι οι έξω του Voipbuster!!!!

----------


## spirosta

ΘΑ συμφωνήσω και εγώ (512ΟΤΕ/384forthnet).

Πολύ καθαρή φωνή και τις καλές ώρες και μηδενική καθυστέρηση.
Μπράβο σε όποιον έκανε κάτι.

----------


## nontasg

Δεν ξέρω ρε παιδιά.Εγώ χθες που μίλαγα μέσω voipbuster με ένα φιλαράκι από Αθήνα(ήμουν στο πανεπιστήμιο της Πάτρας,οπότε η γραμμή ήταν full ok) είχα μεγάλη καθυστέρηση 5-10 δευτερόλεπτα.....Τι να πω...

----------


## vag_stephanou

Μια και λένε όλοι την εμπειρία τους, ας την πω κι εγώ...

Έχω 384 γραμμή από ΟΤΕ και χθες έβαλα το voipbuster και μάλιστα έβαλα και λεφτά... Πήγα να πάρω σε σταθερό Αθήνα και είχα 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα καθυστέρηση, ίσως και παραπάνω.... :Very angry: 

Έχω την εντύπωση πως μόλις έχασα 12 ευρουλάκια!  :Very Happy:

----------


## johnvam

> Μια και λένε όλοι την εμπειρία τους, ας την πω κι εγώ...
> 
> Έχω 384 γραμμή από ΟΤΕ και χθες έβαλα το voipbuster και μάλιστα έβαλα και λεφτά... Πήγα να πάρω σε σταθερό Αθήνα και είχα 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα καθυστέρηση, ίσως και παραπάνω....
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση πως μόλις έχασα 12 ευρουλάκια!


Θα μπορούσες πριν βάλεις λεφτά να δοκιμάσεις με το trial.....

----------


## vag_stephanou

Το ξέρω, μαλ**ια μου...

Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να φτιάξει.... Α ρε ΟΤΕ με τα πακέτα σου!!

----------


## Navigator

> Μια και λένε όλοι την εμπειρία τους, ας την πω κι εγώ...
> 
> Έχω 384 γραμμή από ΟΤΕ και χθες έβαλα το voipbuster και μάλιστα έβαλα και λεφτά... Πήγα να πάρω σε σταθερό Αθήνα και είχα 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα καθυστέρηση, ίσως και παραπάνω....
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση πως μόλις έχασα 12 ευρουλάκια!


Πριν βάλεις λεφτά επρεπε να μετρήσεις τα πακέτα της γραμμής σου με το All Seeing Eye.
Yπάρχει περίπτωση να σου δουλέψει αν κάνεις τη πόρτα 512.
Αλλά και πάλι ειναι δικό σου το λάθος γιατί:
ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΡΩΤΑΓΕΣ

----------


## vag_stephanou

> Αλλά και πάλι ειναι δικό σου το λάθος γιατί:
> ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΡΩΤΑΓΕΣ


Δεν είπα ότι το λάθος είναι κάποιου άλλου! Αλλά και αυτή η κατάσταση με το VoIP στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι και πολύ της προκοπής! Δε μπορεί να στο διαφημίζουν ότι και καλά είναι για online gaming και να έχεις περιορισμό στα πακέτα... Αυτά είναι καραγκιοζιλίκια!

----------


## vag_stephanou

απ'ότι κατάλαβα, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ΕΓΩ δεν ακούω τον άλλον που μου μιλάει από σταθερό, αυτός με ακούει άψογα... ασε που το voipbuster κάνει συνέχεια disconnects, ακόμα και όταν δε το χρησιμοποιώ...

----------


## nontasg

> απ'ότι κατάλαβα, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ΕΓΩ δεν ακούω τον άλλον που μου μιλάει από σταθερό, αυτός με ακούει άψογα... ασε που το voipbuster κάνει συνέχεια disconnects, ακόμα και όταν δε το χρησιμοποιώ...


Εδώ είχα εγώ καθυστέρηση στη φωνή με το voipbuster και μίλαγα απο γραμμή πανεπιστημίου,δεν θα είχες εσύ?? :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Τουλάχιστον εμένα δε μου κάνει disconnects...

----------


## nrg_polini

> Εχει περασει περιπου ενας χρονος απο τοτε που αρχισε το voipbuster να μας απασχολει. Απο τοτε αλλαξανε πολλα, εμφανιστηκαν ξαδερφακια, προστεθηκαν πολλες χωρες αλλα και η ταριφα εγινε 10 ευρω απο 0 ή 1 που ηταν. 
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι, πως βγαζουν τα χρηματα τους? Δεν μπορει να βγαινουν κερδισμενοι... Ενας φιλος (minovg) ειχε πει μια πολυ καλη σκεψη, οτι δηλαδη μπορει να επιδοτουνται απο τις εταιριες που φτιαχνουν τα ΑΤΑ, σκεφτειτε ποσα χιλιαδες ισως και εκατομμυρια ΑΤΑ εχουν πουληθει μονο και μονο λογω του voipbuster.
> 
> Ακουω αποψεις...


Νομιζω αυτο http://www.voipbuster.com/en/hardware.html#5 επιβεβαιωνει 100% τη θεωρια του minovg  :Clap:

----------


## diabibas

> Εδώ είχα εγώ καθυστέρηση στη φωνή με το voipbuster και μίλαγα απο γραμμή πανεπιστημίου,δεν θα είχες εσύ??  Τουλάχιστον εμένα δε μου κάνει disconnects...



Αγαπητοί φίλοι,
πριν από 2 μήνες ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμά DSL 512 από τη Vivodi Share (δηλαδή μέσω ΟΤΕ DSLam). Εγκατέστησα λοιπόν το ΑΤΑ μου (ΡΑΡ2) στη μία θύρα Voibuster και στην άλλη i-call Altec, με 2 ασύρματα τηλέφωνα.

Εν αρχή όλα καλά εώς τέλεια, το 90% των τηλεφώνων γινόταν μέσω Voibuster και μόνο σε κάτι περίεργες ώρες χτησιμοποιούσα το i-call. Μπορώ να πω ότι ακόμη και μέσω του πρώτου μετά από αρκετή ώρα συνομιλίας ξεχνούσα ότι έπαιρνα μέσω ίντερνετ, καλά για το i-call δε το συζητάμε, πληρώνεις μεν ΤΕΛΕΙΟ δε. Οπότε 1 1/2 μήνα δεν έγινε ΟΥΤΕ ένα τηλέφωνο μέσω του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ. (Σημειώστε το αυτό)

ΟΜΩΣ την τελευταία εβδομάδα το πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας ιδιαίτερα μέσω του free Voibuster η επικοινωνί είναι σχεδόν ανέφικτη, ακόμη και το i-call έχει πέσει μένοντας όμως σε κάποια standards.

Σημείωση1: Η δουλειά μου κατά ένα μεγάλο μέρος έχει να κάνει με τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ, οπότε με μερικούς από αυτούς τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουμε αναπρύξει καλές φιλίες και κάνουμε και παρέα και εκτός δουλειάς.

Εδώ λοιπόν μπαίνουν τα φίλτρα για VOIP πακέτα. 

Σημείωση2:Υπάρχουν προγράμματα που ενημερώνουν το σύστημα του ΟΤΕ (για να προστατέψουν τον καταναλωτή) ότι γίνονται ΥΠΕΡΟΓΚΕΣ χρεώσεις σε ένα νούμερο, ο ΟΤΕ ενημερώνει τον καταναλωτή για να προσέξει τυχόν 090..... ή dielers Κλπ κλπ. Ωραία εώς εδώ.

Τα ίδια όμως προγράμματα (για να προστατέψουν τον ΟΤΕ) ενημερώνουν και το σύστημα ότι ξαφνικά ένας αριθμός τηλεφώνου έχει πέσει συμαντικά η χρήση του. Το γεγονός συνδυάζεται με τυχόν ύπαρξη DSL γραμμής ενεργοποιημένης πάνω στο νούμερο. Και έπειτα κύριοι τοποθετήται ΦΙΛΤΡΟ

Ναι μάλιστα, βέβαια αφού το κάνουν και οι υπόλιπες ευρωπαϊκές μεγάλες τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρείες και αφού και εμείς είμαστε ευρωπαίοι.... :Laughing:   (καμία βέβαια επίσημα ΔΕΝ το παραδέχεται)

Είναι λοιπόν προγραμματάκια που αναγνωρίζουν τα πολύ μικρά VOIP πακέτα (_εδώ έρχομαι και λέω ότι πολλές φορές ΔΕΝ πάιζει ρόλο το bandwidth που έχεται γιατί η φωνή θέλει πολύ μικρό εύρος για να περάσει (64Κ)_) Αλλά ένα φιλτράκι (ψηφιακό) που καθηστερεί εφόσον αναγνωρίζει τα συγκεκριμένα πακέτα VOIP έτσι ώστε να καταστήσει ανέφικτη real time επικοινωνία και να αγανακτήσει τον χρήστη.

*ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΝΩ λοιπόν ένα STEALTH προγραμματάκι* το οποίο αποκρύπτει τα πακέτα VOIP (εννοείται πως δεν είναι παρθενογέννηση, αλλά με υποστήιριξη open source org's) για να περνάνε ανενόχλητα από τα φίλτρα τα πακέτα VOIP.

Ερώτηση Νο1: πως το περνάω εγώ στο firmware του ΑΤΑ ΡΑΡ2????? (ή άλλης ΑΤΑ συσκευής) Γιατί εντάξει εάν είναι ανοιχτός ο υπολογιστής μπορώ εύκολα να το κάνω να "χτυπάει" τη συγκεκριμένη IP του ΑΤΑ. Αλλά ο σκοπός είναι να ΜΗΝ είναι συνέχει ανοιχτός ο υπολογιστής.

Ερώτηση Νο2:Πρέπει να το διαμοιράσω ή αυτό λόγω του ότι ο κώδικας θα είναι ανοιχτός θα δειαβαστεί και από τις αντίστοιχες εταιρείες επικοινωνιών και θα τροποποιήσουν τα φίλτρα τους?????


Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας και soryy για το μεγάλο post μου.
 :Respekt:

----------


## sdikr

Μάλλον αλλού ειναι το πρόβλημα σου,  όπως το οτι γέμισε το dslam  με χρήστες  και όχι τέτοιες  ιστορίες απο τον Οτε     :Wink:

----------


## kiriakosk

:Thinking: Θα συμφωνήσω και εγω οτι ειναι θέμα πιταρισμένου DSLAM γιατί απο τοτέ που γέμισε και το δικό μου το i-call δεν είναι και στα καλύτερά του! Το DSLAM μου μέσα!

----------


## nrg_polini

Ακομα και με τις ρυθμισεις για τα πακετα εχετε προβλημα ;

----------


## diabibas

> Μάλλον αλλού ειναι το πρόβλημα σου,  όπως το οτι γέμισε το dslam  με χρήστες  και όχι τέτοιες  ιστορίες απο τον Οτε



OK! Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να πιστέψει αυτές τις......"*ιστορίες*" για τον ΟΤΕ, παρατρβηγμένο φαίνεται το ξέρω αλλά ας αναλογιστούμε τα τεράστια διαφυγόντα τηλεπικοινωνιακά κέρδη... 

Εγώ απλώς παραθέτω ένα πρόσφατο άρθρο από το ELLHNIKO PC MAGAZINE τεύχος Απριλίου. Για να μην παραθέσω links στα διεθνή forums και κέντρα ειδήσεων.

"*ΜΠΛΟΚΟ ΣΤΟ VOIP; ΟΤΕ, VOIP ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΠΑΚΕΤΩΝ*"

Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να ρίξει μία ματιά

----------


## alala321

> Είναι λοιπόν προγραμματάκια που αναγνωρίζουν τα πολύ μικρά VOIP πακέτα (_εδώ έρχομαι και λέω ότι πολλές φορές ΔΕΝ πάιζει ρόλο το bandwidth που έχεται γιατί η φωνή θέλει πολύ μικρό εύρος για να περάσει (64Κ)_) Αλλά ένα φιλτράκι (ψηφιακό) που καθηστερεί εφόσον αναγνωρίζει τα συγκεκριμένα πακέτα VOIP έτσι ώστε να καταστήσει ανέφικτη real time επικοινωνία και να αγανακτήσει τον χρήστη.
> 
> *ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΝΩ λοιπόν ένα STEALTH προγραμματάκι* το οποίο αποκρύπτει τα πακέτα VOIP (εννοείται πως δεν είναι παρθενογέννηση, αλλά με υποστήιριξη open source org's) για να περνάνε ανενόχλητα από τα φίλτρα τα πακέτα VOIP.


Υπάρχει και η λύση του Tunnel Encryption ανάμεσα στα 2 μέρη της επικοινωνίας με γενικότερο τρόπο, όπως για παράδειγμα με χρήση του IPSEC και συγκεκριμένα του ESP, με κοινό κλειδί γνωστό ανάμεσα στα 2 μέρη. Iσως όμως πολυπλέκεται η κατάσταση αν παρεμβάλεται NAT.

Σε ποιο επίπεδο ακριβώς θα κάνεις encryption (IP/UDP/RTP) ?    :One thumb up:

----------


## greeklad

Καλα ολα αυυτα συμβαινουν τωρα η ειναι καποιο αστειο; :Sad:

----------


## diabibas

> Υπάρχει και η λύση του Tunnel Encryption ανάμεσα στα 2 μέρη της επικοινωνίας με γενικότερο τρόπο, όπως για παράδειγμα με χρήση του IPSEC και συγκεκριμένα του ESP, με κοινό κλειδί γνωστό ανάμεσα στα 2 μέρη. Iσως όμως πολυπλέκεται η κατάσταση αν παρεμβάλεται NAT.
> 
> Σε ποιο επίπεδο ακριβώς θα κάνεις encryption (IP/UDP/RTP) ?


Στο επίπεδο TLS (Transport Layer Security protocol)

Από όσο ξέρω το Tunnel Encryption χρειάζεται και από τις 2 πλευρές σαν software κρυπτομηχανή και κάνει κρυπτογράφηση δεδο&#181;ένων &#181;έσω του πρωτοκόλλου IPSec.
Εγώ μιλάω για απόκρυψη πακέτων (χαμελέων) όχι για κρυπτογράφηση. 
Ένας τρόπος που έχουμε σκεφτεί είναι εισαγωγή σαβούρας, μετά τον codec (δοκιμάζουμε τώρα μόνο με τον G729a) η οποία να φεύγει κατευθείαν όταν συναντάει άλλον codec στην αποκωδικοποίηση του παραλήπτη. Ταυτόχρονα θα υπάρχει και μεγάλωμα του πακέτου αποστολής. Μειονέκτημα είναι ότι θέλει συνδέσεις των DSL 512 (λόγω αύξησης όγκου) και ότι δεν έχουμε καταφέρει να βρούμε τη χρυσή τομή εισαγωγής θορύβου και 100% απομάκρυνσής του στην άλλη άκρη.Και με κάποιους άλλους μηχανισμούς, μπορεί να κάνουμε και χαζομάρες... :Crying:  

( :Redface:  ethics: Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι ανήθικο να διακινείς "σαβούρα" και να αναλώνεις εύρος επικοινωνίας.


Επίσης πειραματιζόμαστε, ένας φίλος μου ποιο πολύ, για την δημιουργία νέου codec, (είπαμε ΟΧΙ παρθενογέννηση, ο τροχός ανακαλύφτηκε, σε βάση υπαρχόντων codec) ευρέως αποδεκτού.

----------


## alala321

To TLS κάνει encryption αλλά παίζει πάνω από TCP. Τα πακέτα RTP του VoIP (μετά την αποκατάσταση του Session μέσω SIP/SDP) παιρνάνε πάνω από UDP. Ίσως εννοείς το DTLS για tunnel πάνω από UDP . Έτσι & αλλιώς ακούγεται ενδιαφέρουσα η προσπάθεια, περιμένω info :One thumb up:

----------


## delfini

ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ VoipBuster;;;

----------


## cprotopapas

> ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ VoipBuster;;;


 
http://www.voipbuster.com/en/faq.html#0

----------


## cpnemo

> ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ VoipBuster;;;


Τηλεφωνία μέσω Ιντερνετ χρησιμοποιώντας λογισμικό(εικονική τηλεφωνική συσκευή) χρησιμοποιώντας ακουστικά και μικρόφωνο ή USB τηλέφωνο. ΔΩΡΕΑΝ αν πρόκειται για τηλέφωνα σταθερά εντός Ελλάδας,με χρέωση για κινητά. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες www.voipbuster.com

Καλώς ήρθες  :Thumbs up:

----------


## delfini

paidia ti einai to VoipBuster, Sipdiscount, to pings, to skype.

----------


## cpnemo

> paidia ti einai to VoipBuster, Sipdiscount, to pings, to skype.


Ακριβώς πάνω από το post σου *βρίσκεται* η απάντηση για το Voipbuster ,για το sipdiscount σου έχω απαντήσει σε άλλο θέμα που είχες κάνει την ίδια ερώτηση. Καλό είναι να διαβάζεις πρώτα τις απαντήσεις που σου δίνονται καθώς και τα αντίστοιχα links που αναφέρονται σ'αυτές.Αν πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνεις κάτι γράψε συγκεκριμένα τι θέλεις να σου εξηγήσουμε. Μόνο έτσι θα μπορέσουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε σωστά.   :One thumb up:

----------


## Aegean24

> .....
> Σημείωση1: Η δουλειά μου κατά ένα μεγάλο μέρος έχει να κάνει με τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ, οπότε με μερικούς από αυτούς τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουμε αναπρύξει καλές φιλίες και κάνουμε και παρέα και εκτός δουλειάς.
> 
> Εδώ λοιπόν μπαίνουν τα φίλτρα για VOIP πακέτα. 
> 
> Σημείωση2:Υπάρχουν προγράμματα που ενημερώνουν το σύστημα του ΟΤΕ (για να προστατέψουν τον καταναλωτή) ότι γίνονται ΥΠΕΡΟΓΚΕΣ χρεώσεις σε ένα νούμερο, ο ΟΤΕ ενημερώνει τον καταναλωτή για να προσέξει τυχόν 090..... ή dielers Κλπ κλπ. Ωραία εώς εδώ.
> .....


μπορει οντως να παιζει κατι τετοιο....αν και ακρως παρανομο, αλλα πως εξηγεις το γεγονος οτι σε ωρες μη αιχμης (π.χ. 4 το πρωι) το voip πετάει κυριολεκτικά...πάνε για ύπνο τα φίλτρα?

¨οπως και να έχει καλή και αξιόλογη η προσπάθειά σου για το spoofing των πακέτων του voip...βέβαια θα πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψιν κατά τη γνώμη μου τα εξής:
1) φίλτρο μπορεί να μπει και λόγω του αυξημένου rate σε udp κίνηση το οποίο δηλώνει απλά voip, online games, κτλ...
2) Σε priotirization που κάνουμε στο πανεπιστημιο, ελεγχουν την εναρξη του session και αν αυτο εχει να κανει με sip τοτε ολο το session θεωρειται voip και μεταχειριζεται αλλιως. Επομενως αν δεν μπορεις να παρακμψεις το sip (χλωμο, εκτος και αν κανεις κατι εντελως δικο σου, με δικο σου client και server) μαλλον δεν κανεις τπτ..
3) Μπορει να επωφεληθεις απο την λογικη που υιοθετησε και το icall και ψιλοδιορθωσε το προβλημα σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις

----------


## diabibas

> μπορει οντως να παιζει κατι τετοιο....αν και ακρως παρανομο, αλλα πως εξηγεις το γεγονος οτι σε ωρες μη αιχμης (π.χ. 4 το πρωι) το voip πετάει κυριολεκτικά...πάνε για ύπνο τα φίλτρα?
> 
> ¨οπως και να έχει καλή και αξιόλογη η προσπάθειά σου για το spoofing των πακέτων του voip...βέβαια θα πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψιν κατά τη γνώμη μου τα εξής:
> 1) φίλτρο μπορεί να μπει και λόγω του αυξημένου rate σε udp κίνηση το οποίο δηλώνει απλά voip, online games, κτλ...
> 2) Σε priotirization που κάνουμε στο πανεπιστημιο, ελεγχουν την εναρξη του session και αν αυτο εχει να κανει με sip τοτε ολο το session θεωρειται voip και μεταχειριζεται αλλιως. Επομενως αν δεν μπορεις να παρακμψεις το sip (χλωμο, εκτος και αν κανεις κατι εντελως δικο σου, με δικο σου client και server) μαλλον δεν κανεις τπτ..
> 3) Μπορει να επωφεληθεις απο την λογικη που υιοθετησε και το icall και ψιλοδιορθωσε το προβλημα σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις


Πρώτα από όλα ευχαριστούμε (δεν είμαι μόνος)

Για το πρώτο ερώτημα και βέβαια δε πιστέυω να πάνε για ύπνο τα φίλτρα (εκτός εάν είναι βιολογικά και χρειάζονται ξεκούραση  :Razz:  ) αλλά

α) Εγώ έχω πρόβλημα μικρό ή μεγάλο ΟΛΕΣ τις ώρες (ακόμη και πολύ πρωινές)

β) Δεν αποκλείεται η λειτουργία τους να μην είναι συνχείς για να μην μπορείς ν αποδείξεις τίποτα (το έχω ακόυσει και από άλλους αλλά είναι και αυτό μια υπόθεση)

γ) Το "πιταρισμένο" DSLAM Λόγω του oversubscription είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ μέσα στο παιχνίδι (δεν πιστεύω ότι το σύμπαν συνωμοτεί εναντίον μου)


Για τις άλλες παρατηρήσεις σου  δεν πιστεύω προσωπικά ότι καμία εταιρεία που αποκομεί κέρδη κάνει κάτι τέτοιο λόγω priotirization όπως γίνεται στο πανεπιστήμιο. Εσείς το κάνεται για να ελαφρύνεται το δύκτυο για αυτούς που θέλουν να δουλέψουν. 
Είναι σίγουρο ότι ΔΕΝ μπορώ να παρακάμψω τι SIP αλλά νομίζω ότι μπορώ (συγνώμη μπορούμε) (και πάλι συγνώμη ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ότι μπορούμε) να μεγαλώσουμε τα πακέτα και να υλοποιήσουμε tunel over udp μέσω DTLS (όπως με διόρθωσε σωστά προηγούμενη παράθεση)

Τέλος μπορεί να μην καταφέρουμε και τίποτα εκτός από το να μάθουμε πάνω στη προσπάθεια πολλά περισσότερα. :Very Happy:  

Υ.Γ. Δεν ξημερώνουμε και κοιμόμαστε με αυτό τον καημό έχουμε και δουλειές και γυναίκες και μωρά...

----------


## nrg_polini

Εδω και 2-3 ωρες δεν μπορω να καλεσω, ειναι κανεις αλλος που εχει προβλημα?

----------


## nontasg

> Εδω και 2-3 ωρες δεν μπορω να καλεσω, ειναι κανεις αλλος που εχει προβλημα?


Εγώ καλώ κανονικά πάντως....

----------


## diabibas

Και εγώ καλώ κανονικά με ATA PAP2

----------


## nrg_polini

Τωρα ολα ΟΚ, υπηρχε οντως προβλημα για καποιες ωρες https://www.voipbuster.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5671

----------


## gangel

Καλησπέρα έχω 2 ερωτησεις να σας κάνω σχετικά με το voip. Έχω γραμμή ΟΤΕ και σύνδεση forthnet 384/128 & usr 9106 και απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει θα χρειαστώ και έναν voip adapter ώστε να συνδέσω τα σταθερά με voip. Οι περισσότερες κλήσεις που γίνονται είναι αστικές μικρής έως μεγάλης διάρκειας (έως 1 - 1.30 ώρα). Να σημειώσω ότι τώρα χρησιμοποιώ με προεπιλογή φορέα το flat rate προγραμμα της altec (με 0,11€/κλήση ανεξαρτήτου διάρκειας)

1. Τι γραμμή και τι internet provider θα χρειαστώ ώστε να έχω αξιοπρεπες voip;

2. Ποιος voip provider με συμφέρει για αστικές κλήσεις; (υπάρχει κάποιος με flat rate; )

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά και συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα  :Smile:

----------


## pan.nl

> 1. Τι γραμμή και τι internet provider θα χρειαστώ ώστε να έχω αξιοπρεπες voip;
> 
> 2. Ποιος voip provider με συμφέρει για αστικές κλήσεις; (υπάρχει κάποιος με flat rate; )


Λοιπόν gangel:

1. Ο Internet Provider δεν παίζει καθοριστικό ρόλο, νομίζω, μερικοί ίσως διαφωνήσουν. Όσον αφορά στη γραμμή, προσωπικά θα επέλεγα 512/128, όπου έχουν αναφερθεί λίγα προβλήματα, σε σχέση με τη γραμμή 384/128. Αν έχεις κάλυψη από το δίκτυο της Vivodi, μη διστάσεις καθόλου

2.  Χρησιμοποιώ το voipbuster για αστικές, υπεραστικές και διεθνείς (www.voipbuster.com). Τώρα  υπάρχει και το Voipcheap (www.voipcheap.com) που έχει πολύ καλές τιμές. Πάντως, αφού αναφέρεις ότι σκοπεύεις να αγοράσεις συσκευή ΑΤΑ, θα βολευτείς και με το Sipdiscount (www.sipdiscount.com). Η επιλογή δική σου...

Φιλικά

----------


## nrg_polini

Φιλε gangel πριν προβεις σε οποιαδηποτε αγορα δοκιμασε με τις δωρεαν κλησεις 1 λεπτου αν ολα δουλευουν οκ. Αν εισαι οκ δεν χρειαζεται να πας σε μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα αλλα μπορει αυριο πχ να εχεις προβληματα ή να σταματησει το δωρεαν.

Με δεδομενο οτι για μια καλη ΑΤΑ συσκευη θα χρειαστεις περιπου 70 Ευρω, γιατι δεν κρατας το υπαρχον προγραμμα σου (της αλτεκ) ? Εκτος αν το υψος των λογαριασμων σου ειναι μεγαλο.

----------


## gangel

Λοιπόν δοκίμασα το voip buster (χωρίς voip adapter φυσικά), και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν απογοητευτικότατο. Πήρα τηλέφωνα στο σταθερό μου και όταν μιλούσα από το σταθερό η φωνή καθυστερούσε περισσότερο από 15 δευτερόλεπτα να έρθει στο pc. To αντίστροφο δε το δοκίμασα γιατί δεν είχα συνδέσει το μικρόφωνο. Να πω ότι δεν έτρεχε καμμιά άλλη εφαρμογή εκείνη τη στιγμή τα speed test έδειχναν full speed και είχα ανοίξει τη απαραίτητη port. 

Επίσης επειδή έφτασα το όριο των free calls και δε με αφήνει να πάρω άλλο η συνδρομή πόσο κοστίζει;

Τέλος τι μπορεί να φταίει για τη χάλια συνομιλία η γραμμή; Και αν βάλω μια μεγαλύτερη γραμμή και πάρω voip adapter θα βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση;

----------


## nrg_polini

Θα πρεπει να αγορασεις 11.60 Ευρω χρονο ομιλιας. Εχεις προβλημα με τα πακετα, ισως βελτιωθει αν πας σε μεγαλυτερη γραμμη αλλα κανεις δε μπορει να σου πει με σιγουρια. Οχι το voip adapter δεν θα βελτειωσει κατι στη καθυστερηση!

----------


## gangel

> Θα πρεπει να αγορασεις 11.60 Ευρω χρονο ομιλιας. Εχεις προβλημα με τα πακετα, ισως βελτιωθει αν πας σε μεγαλυτερη γραμμη αλλα κανεις δε μπορει να σου πει με σιγουρια. Οχι το voip adapter δεν θα βελτειωσει κατι στη καθυστερηση!


Το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα είναι της γραμμής ή του isp;

----------


## Hwoarang

Ξέρει κανενας ποια ειναι η χρεωση για όσους καλούν icall -In νούμερα?

----------


## nrg_polini

> Το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα είναι της γραμμής ή του isp;


Της γραμμης... Δες http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25276




> Ξέρει κανενας ποια ειναι η χρεωση για όσους καλούν icall -In νούμερα


Δωρεαν  :Thumbs up:

----------


## vranezi

> Παράθεση: “ ”
> Ξέρει κανενας ποια ειναι η χρεωση για όσους καλούν icall -In νούμερα 
> 
> 
> Δωρεαν




Οσα αρχιζουν απο 211*****  EXOYN κανονικη χρεωση (αστικη ή υπεραστικη).
Τα εικονικα 707***** δεν εχουν

----------


## nrg_polini

> Οσα αρχιζουν απο 211*****  EXOYN κανονικη χρεωση (αστικη ή υπεραστικη).
> Τα εικονικα 707***** δεν εχουν


Φιλε μου αν καλεσεις απο το voipbuster ενα icall in νουμερο (211, 231 κτλ) ειναι δωρεαν γιατι οι κλησεις προς  Ελλαδα ειναι δωρεαν! Τα εικονικα ειναι αλλο πραγμα.

----------


## vranezi

> Φιλε μου αν καλεσεις απο το voipbuster ενα icall in νουμερο (211, 231 κτλ) ειναι δωρεαν γιατι οι κλησεις προς  Ελλαδα ειναι δωρεαν! Τα εικονικα ειναι αλλο πραγμα.



Απο voipbuster και μονο, απο οπουδηποτε αλλου υπαρχει χρεωση αναλογα με τον παροχο τηλεφωνιας και αναλογα αν προκειται για κληση αστικη ή υπεραστικη. Οποτε καλο ειναι ειδικα σε οτι αφορα χρεωσεις να ειμαστε ολοι πολυ προσεκτικοι στο τι λεμε, γιατι ειναι κριμα να παρουμε στο λαιμο μας κοσμο που απλα θελει μια εγκυρη ενημερωση.

----------


## sdikr

> Απο voipbuster και μονο, απο οπουδηποτε αλλου υπαρχει χρεωση αναλογα με τον παροχο τηλεφωνιας και αναλογα αν προκειται για κληση αστικη ή υπεραστικη. Οποτε καλο ειναι ειδικα σε οτι αφορα χρεωσεις να ειμαστε ολοι πολυ προσεκτικοι στο τι λεμε, γιατι ειναι κριμα να παρουμε στο λαιμο μας κοσμο που απλα θελει μια εγκυρη ενημερωση.


Ναι αλλά ο τιτλος του μηνύματος ειναι 

Απόψεις : Voipbuster, Sipdiscount κλπ

----------


## vranezi

> Ναι αλλά ο τιτλος του μηνύματος ειναι 
> 
> Απόψεις : Voipbuster, Sipdiscount κλπ



Nαι αλλα πχ το voipstunt -της ιδιας εταιριας- εχει 0,01/λ οποτε.....

----------


## sdikr

> Nαι αλλα πχ το voipstunt -της ιδιας εταιριας- εχει 0,01/λ οποτε.....


Και το voibuster.co.uk  έχει  τόσο,  κλπ κλπ κλπ




> Οσα αρχιζουν απο 211*****  EXOYN κανονικη χρεωση (αστικη ή υπεραστικη).
> Τα εικονικα 707***** δεν εχουν


Πως εισαι τόσο σίγουρος;

Εχεις δει τελευταία το κοστος για   κλήση  σε αλλά εναλακτικά δικτύα;  και απο τον Οτε  και απο το ιδιό το I-call

Αλλά το θέμα εδώ ειναι  οι χρεώσεις του   γνωστού  δωρεάν  voipbuster, sipdiscount, 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nrg_polini

sdikr επειδη το εχω ακουσει και απο αλλους αυτο, πχ οποιος καλει απο τον οτε νουμερα αλλων παροχων (συμπεριλαμβανομενου του icall) υπαρχει διαφοροποιηση στη χρεωση? Δεν αναφερει κατι παντως στο τιμοκαταλογο του.

----------


## gangel

> Το πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα είναι της γραμμής ή του isp;


 Εννοώ οφείλται στη γραμμή του ΟΤΕ ή στους παροχούς (να ξέρω τι να ψάξω για αλλαγή);

----------


## nrg_polini

> Εννοώ οφείλται στη γραμμή του ΟΤΕ ή στους παροχούς (να ξέρω τι να ψάξω για αλλαγή);


Σου απαντησα στη προηγουμενη σελιδα, το προβλημα εχει να κανει με τη γραμμη του οτε, ανεξαρτητως isp!

----------


## gangel

> Σου απαντησα στη προηγουμενη σελιδα, το προβλημα εχει να κανει με τη γραμμη του οτε, ανεξαρτητως isp!


A, ok δε το είχα δει. Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να βρω άτομα από το dslam μου, που να χρησιμοποιούν voip ώστε να δω τι γραμμή θα πρέπει να βάλω, σωστα;

----------


## nrg_polini

Και παλι δεν μπορεις να εισαι 100% σιγουρος, γιατι το καθε κεντρο εχει περισσοτερα απο ενα dslam οποτε δεν ξερεις σε ποιο ειναι ποιος.

----------


## gangel

> Και παλι δεν μπορεις να εισαι 100% σιγουρος, γιατι το καθε κεντρο εχει περισσοτερα απο ενα dslam οποτε δεν ξερεις σε ποιο ειναι ποιος.


 Υπάρχει ένα thread για το dslam μου που πολλοί ξέρουν σε ποιο ανήκουν. Ερώτηση: αν έρθει στη περιοχή μου shared tellas ή vivodi (μάλλον για την πρώτη ακούγεται) θα είναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα στο voip με τις γραμμές τους;

----------


## sdikr

> sdikr επειδη το εχω ακουσει και απο αλλους αυτο, πχ οποιος καλει απο τον οτε νουμερα αλλων παροχων (συμπεριλαμβανομενου του icall) υπαρχει διαφοροποιηση στη χρεωση? Δεν αναφερει κατι παντως στο τιμοκαταλογο του.


Το εψαχνα  εχθές και σήμερα στην σελίδα του Oteshop  και εκεί που αναφέρει  χρεώσεις για αλλά δικτύα  βγάζει μονο τις προσφορές  για  ΑΜΕΑ  κλπ

Συμφώνα με την ΕΕΤΤ  το κάθε εναλακτικό δικτύο  χρεωνεί   εξόδα διασύνδεσης
Νομίζω υπήρχε πρόσφατα  και σχετική ειδηση

----------


## Hwoarang

Να ρωτήσω κάτι?To voipbuster θέλει συγκεκριμένες πόρτες ανοιχτες στο firewall του ρουτερ για να παιξει καλύτερα?

----------


## pan.nl

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι?To voipbuster θέλει συγκεκριμένες πόρτες ανοιχτες στο firewall του ρουτερ για να παιξει καλύτερα?


Χρησιμοποιεί την πόρτα 5060 (σε ΑΤΑ) ή την 3830 (softphone), που όμως μπορείς να την αλλάξεις από τις επιλογές του. Προσωπικά δεν είδα κάποιαμ διαφορά, είτε όταν είχα ανοίξει τις θύρες είτε όταν ήταν κλειστές από το firewall του USR...

Φιλικά

----------


## euri

Αν έχει οριστεί η χρήση STUN server τότε νομίζω ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο το άνοιγμα των θυρών.

----------


## pan.nl

> Αν έχει οριστεί η χρήση STUN server τότε νομίζω ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο το άνοιγμα των θυρών.


Σωστό κι αυτό, euri, νομίζω  :One thumb up: 

Αλήθεια, ο stun server τί ρόλο παίζει? Θέλω να πω, γιατί όταν ορίζουμε stun server δε χρειάζεται να ανοίξουμε ports? Προσωπικά έχω κάνει και τα δύο, ορίζοντας stun server στη συσκευή ΑΤΑ και έχοντας ανοίξει την πόρτα 5060 στο router, για καλό και για κακό.

Φιλικά

----------


## euri

> STUN (Simple Traversal of UDP through NATs (Network Address Translation)) is a protocol for assisting devices behind a NAT firewall or router with their packet routing.


Εντελώς χονδρικά  :Wink:

----------


## sonic

Ξέρει κανεις αν στο Voipbuster ή άλλη υπηρεσία Voip (εκτος skype) μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί η παρακάτω συσκευή:

http://www.cordless-phones.uk.com/sk...-voip-uconnect

ή αν έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς τέτοια συσκευή.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## harryal

> Ξέρει κανεις αν στο Voipbuster ή άλλη υπηρεσία Voip (εκτος skype) μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί η παρακάτω συσκευή:
> 
> http://www.cordless-phones.uk.com/sk...-voip-uconnect
> 
> ή αν έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς τέτοια συσκευή.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Και γιατί δε παίρνεις έναν adapter για να βάλεις το δικό σου ασύρματο πάνω;;;;

π.χ. handytone 486

----------


## diabibas

Καλησπέρα,
εδώ και 1-2 ώρες δε μου δουλεύει το Voipbuster στο ΡΑΡ2 που το έχω περασμένο.
Μου έχει μύνημα Can't connect to login server εσάς είναι κανονικά???

Στην άλλη θύρα που έχω το i-call δουλεύει κανονικά

(ελπίζω να γράφω στο σωστό νήμα) :Smile:

----------


## crustest

Αυτή τη στιγμή (1πμ) με sipdiscount όμως, είμαι συνδεδεμένος κανονικά. 
Δοκίμασε ένα reset του Pap2 για παν ενδεχόμενο.

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Καλησπέρα,
> εδώ και 1-2 ώρες δε μου δουλεύει το Voipbuster στο ΡΑΡ2 που το έχω περασμένο.
> Μου έχει μύνημα Can't connect to login server εσάς είναι κανονικά???
> 
> Στην άλλη θύρα που έχω το i-call δουλεύει κανονικά
> 
> (ελπίζω να γράφω στο σωστό νήμα)


Αυτό το Σαβ/κο είχε πολλά προβλήματα το voipbuster και κυρίως με το billing ,πολλοί συνδρομητές μεταξύ των οποίων και εγώ που βάλαμε credit μέσω paypal(και όχι μόνο) δεν εμφανίζονται στο voipbuster ενώ η συναλλαγή έχει ολοκληρωθεί κανονικά.

----------


## BoGe

Από την στιγμή πάντος που βάλανε όριο 5 ώρες/μήνα, για χρήση προς Ελλάδα, μάλλον είναι κάπως λίγες οι ώρες.

----------


## nontasg

> Από την στιγμή πάντος που βάλανε όριο 5 ώρες/μήνα, για χρήση προς Ελλάδα, μάλλον είναι κάπως λίγες οι ώρες.


Σοβαρά μιλάς τώρα???Από 5 ώρες τη βδομάδα έγινε 5 ώρες το μήνα??? :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:  
Γιατί έτσι?? :Mad:

----------


## con

> Από την στιγμή πάντος που βάλανε όριο 5 ώρες/μήνα, για χρήση προς Ελλάδα, μάλλον είναι κάπως λίγες οι ώρες.


5 ώρες την εβδομάδα είναι και για sipdiscount και για voipbuster. Λάθος κάνεις.

----------


## nontasg

> 5 ώρες την εβδομάδα είναι και για sipdiscount και για voipbuster. Λάθος κάνεις.


Μήπως άλλαξε όμως??? :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## BoGe

Σωστά, 5 ώρες/εβδομάδα είναι.

----------


## nontasg

Είπα κι εγώ.... :Sorry:  Φίλε μην τα πετάς αυτά έτσι απότομα γιατί θα πάθουμε κανά καρδιακό... :Razz:

----------


## nrg_polini

> Από την στιγμή πάντος που βάλανε όριο 5 ώρες/μήνα, για χρήση προς Ελλάδα, μάλλον είναι κάπως λίγες οι ώρες.


Ειναι μακραν η φθηνοτερη επιλογη, εκτος αν εχεις κατι καλυτερο να προτεινεις  :Wink:

----------


## BoGe

Άναφέρθηκα στον αριθμό ωρών, και όχι στο κόστος.
Άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο.

----------


## nrg_polini

> ..................


Το icall pack σου δινει με 149 Ευρω για ενα χρονο δωρεαν κλησεις προς Ελλαδα.
Το sipdiscount με 34.8 Ευρω *ελαχιστη χρηση*/χρονο σου δινει δωρεαν 300 λεπτα την εβδομαδα προς καμια 50αρια χωρες.

 :Thinking:

----------


## BoGe

> Το icall pack σου δινει με 149 Ευρω για ενα χρονο δωρεαν κλησεις προς Ελλαδα.
> Το sipdiscount με 34.8 Ευρω *ελαχιστη χρηση*/χρονο σου δινει δωρεαν 300 λεπτα την εβδομαδα προς καμια 50αρια χωρες.


Μα το διευκρίνησα, 5 ώρες προς Ελλάδα έγραψα και όχι γενικά.
Αν κάποιος δεν μιλά εκτός Ελλάδας, δεν έχει πολύ νόημα.

----------


## klou

Πάντως για μένα οι πράξεις είναι διαφορετικές μιας και συμπεριλαμβάνω τα 3cents που κοστίζει η κάθε web activated call, διότι η καθυστέρηση είναι αρκετή για να δυσκολεύει την συννενόηση , όταν καλώ από το pc μου.

Άρα έχω δικαίωμα με 11.60 ευρώ να πραγματοποιήσω 333 κλήσεις περίπου διάρκειας 150 λεπτών κάθε εβδομάδα, για 120 μέρες.  Βέβαια για μένα το κέρδος δεν βρίσκεται στις κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα μιας και το χρησιμοποιώ πολύ για κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό και ακόμη δεν έχω βρεί φτηνότερη λύση.

Για κινητά το i-call είναι το καλύτερο, με 0 καθυστέρηση και 0.15cent / κλήση.

----------


## con

> Για κινητά το i-call είναι το καλύτερο, με 0 καθυστέρηση και 0.15cent / κλήση.


Είναι 0,1785 €/λεπτό (και όχι cent/λεπτό) με τον ΦΠΑ και έχει μικρή διαφορά από ΟΤΕ (0,1833). Φαντάζομαι αυτή η τιμή θα πέσει ακολουθώντας τη μείωση του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Navigator

Πέρα από το κόστος ειναι και η ποιότητα η πιότητα του Σημίτη :Smile:  
Σήμερα ο sip server του VoipBuster γιά Ελλάδα ήταν απίστευτα χάλια.Αντίθετα όταν καλούσαν από το εξωτερικό Ελλάδα με τον ίδιο server ποιότητα ήταν πολύ καλή.
Σε Voip μόνο το i-call ήταν οκ ολα τα αλλα ήταν off.

----------


## pandou

Γεια σας,

Συγγνώμη για το άσχετο της παρεμβάσεως, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς θα προσελκύσω διαφορετικά το ενδιαφέρον κάποιου για να μού απαντήσει στην κάτωθι ερώτηση, την οποία - συγχωρέστε με - έχω τοποθετήσει σε άλλα δύο threads του φόρουμ:

Γνωρίζοντας αρκετές από τις δυνατότητες του SPA 3000, αλλά χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος για το αν θα με βοηθήσει σ' αυτό που το θέλω, το αγόρασα εχθές (το περασμένο Σάββατο). Αν και δεν έχω αρκετές γνώσεις, έχω υπομονή, όμως δεν φαίνεται να κατάφερα κάτι. Γι' αυτό θέλω να απευθύνω σ' εσάς το ακόλουθο ερώτημα:

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω η συγκεκριμένη συσκευή είναι FXS/FXO και μετατρέπει την αναλογική γραμμή σε IP. Εν αντιθέσει με τους περισσοτέρους εδώ δεν ενδιαφέρομαι τόσο για την χρήση κάποιου SIP (αν και έχω voipbuster) αλλά ουσιαστικά για την μεταφορά μίας PSTN γραμμής μέσω ETHERNET. Πιο συγκεκριμένα έχω συνδέσει δύο σημεία σε διαφορετικά κτίρια με δύο access points και ισάριθμες κατευθυντικές κεραίες. Μόνο το ένα εκ των δύο έχει πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και απλή τηλεφωνική γραμμή του ΟΤΕ. Το 2ο σημείο δεν έχει καν τηλέφωνο και τροφοδοτείται μέσω του δημιουργηθέντος ασυρμάτου δικτύου με πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο. Το ερώτημα είναι, ΠΩΣ θα μπορέσω να μεταφέρω στο σημείο αυτό και την γραμμή του ΟΤΕ, αφού την έχω μετατρέψει σε IP με το SPA 3000 και φυσικά πώς θα μπορέσω να χρησιμοποιώ την γραμμή αυτή χωρις να έχω ανοικτό τον υπολογιστή (ίσως με μία δεύτερη συσκευή τύπου SPA 3000 ή με κάποιο τηλέφωνο που συνδέεται απευθείας με Ethernet). Με την πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο η κλήσεις προς τα έξω, μέσω voip buster είναι δυνατές και με πολύ καλή απόδοση. Πώς όμως θα λαμβάνω κλήσεις στον αριθμό του τηλεφώνου του αρχικού σημείου (PSTN);

----------


## Koala_

Παιδία αν έχει κανείς δώστε μια αντιστοιχία των χρεώσεων voipbuster και μια τυπικής χρέωσης ελληνικού παροχέα σταθερής τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## nontasg

Ναι καλή η ιδέα του gegounaris...

----------


## ahead

> Παιδία αν έχει κανείς δώστε μια αντιστοιχία των χρεώσεων voipbuster και μια τυπικής χρέωσης ελληνικού παροχέα σταθερής τηλεφωνίας.


Κάτι υπάρχει παρακάτω. Για πήγαινε.
Φιλικά 
Γιώργος

http://adslgr.com/forum/showpost.php...&postcount=131

----------


## BoGe

Όσο πάει και γίνεται και λιγότερο ανταγωνιστικό.
Στο SipDiscount, οι δωρεάν χώρες μειωθήκανε δραματικά.

----------


## nrg_polini

> Όσο πάει και γίνεται και λιγότερο ανταγωνιστικό.
> Στο SipDiscount, οι δωρεάν χώρες μειωθήκανε δραματικά.


Εχμ...δεν το επιασα το νοημα του ποστ σου, κοντευουν 2 μηνες απο τοτε που μπηκε το οριο των 300 λεπτων ανα βδομαδα. Λιγοτερο ανταγωνιστικο δεν εγινε γιατι πολυ απλα δεν υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος, εκτος αν ξερεις αλλο sip να δινει 1200+ λεπτα το μηνα με 2.8 Ευρω  :Wink: 

edit: Διαβασα δωρεαν ΩΡΕΣ αντι για ΧΩΡΕΣ. Το νοημα του ποστ μου παραμενει ομως, δηλαδη οτι δεν υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος.

----------


## traderman

για δοκιμαστε το www.jajah.com . η καλητερη ποιοτητα που εχω δοκιμασει.ειναι και το μοναδικο
phone to phone

----------


## BoGe

> Εχμ...δεν το επιασα το νοημα του ποστ σου, κοντευουν 2 μηνες απο τοτε που μπηκε το οριο των 300 λεπτων ανα βδομαδα. Λιγοτερο ανταγωνιστικο δεν εγινε γιατι πολυ απλα δεν υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος, εκτος αν ξερεις αλλο sip να δινει 1200+ λεπτα το μηνα με 2.8 Ευρω 
> 
> edit: Διαβασα δωρεαν ΩΡΕΣ αντι για ΧΩΡΕΣ. Το νοημα του ποστ μου παραμενει ομως, δηλαδη οτι δεν υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος.


Άμα συνεχίσει έτσι στο τέλος, θα πάψει να συμφέρει.
- Μείωσε τις δωρεάν χώρες από το SipDiscount, και ίσως και τα άλλα ακολουθήσουν προσεχώς
- Κατήργησε τα δωρεάν εισερχόμενα νούμερα που είχε

Έως τώρα κάθε μήνα συνήθως, όλο και κάτι κόβει.

----------


## BoGe

> για δοκιμαστε το www.jajah.com . η καλητερη ποιοτητα που εχω δοκιμασει.ειναι και το μοναδικο
> phone to phone


Η ποιότητα όντως είναι καλή, όμως SIP συσκευές από ότι είδα δεν υποστηρίζει.

----------


## traderman

γιατι δυσκολευεις την ζωη σου.αρκει το τηλεφωνο του σπιτιου σου

----------


## BoGe

> γιατι δυσκολευεις την ζωη σου.αρκει το τηλεφωνο του σπιτιου σου


Το να με αναγκάζει να χρησιμοποιήσω υπολογιστή, μου δυσκολεύει την ζωή, και είναι ένα μειονέκτημα.
Το να απαλλαγώ από την υπολογιστή, και να χρησιμοποιώ ένα κοινό τηλέφωνο όπως με ΟΤΕ, αυτό ναι μου απλουστεύει την ζωή.
Το τελευταίο το κάνουν σχεδόν όλες οι VoIP εταιρείς.

----------


## golity

> Άμα συνεχίσει έτσι στο τέλος, θα πάψει να συμφέρει.
> - Μείωσε τις δωρεάν χώρες από το SipDiscount, και ίσως και τα άλλα ακολουθήσουν προσεχώς
> - Κατήργησε τα δωρεάν εισερχόμενα νούμερα που είχε
> 
> Έως τώρα κάθε μήνα συνήθως, όλο και κάτι κόβει.


Ας πάμε στο ενδεχόμενο ότι κόβονται οτιδήποτε δωρεάν υπάρχουν... πιστεύεις ότι 1Ευρωλεπτό το λεπτό για αστικές/υπεραστικές/διεθνείς κλήσεις είναι πολλά;

----------


## nrg_polini

Προς το παρον ειναι οτι πιο συμφερον υπαρχει με αστρονομικη διαφορα, τα υπολοιπα ειναι να'χαμε να λεγαμε.

----------


## aggelopas

Εχει προσπαθησει κανεις τελευταια να αγορασει credits?
Εμενα τουλαχιστον εχει προβλημα.

----------


## golity

Έχω το Sipdiscount και PAP2 και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιό από τα δύο codecs είναι καλύτερο μεταξύ G729 και G723;  :Thinking:

----------


## BoGe

> Ας πάμε στο ενδεχόμενο ότι κόβονται οτιδήποτε δωρεάν υπάρχουν... πιστεύεις ότι 1Ευρωλεπτό το λεπτό για αστικές/υπεραστικές/διεθνείς κλήσεις είναι πολλά;


Σε σύγκριση με π.χ. ICall που είναι λίγο πιο ακριβό, με την διαφορά ποιότητας που υπάρχει υπερ του ICall, ναι είναι πολλά. Εκτός και η ποιότητα δεν υπάρχει σαν κριτήριο αξιολόγησης.
Έχω πάψει για Ελλάδα να χρησιμοποιώ VoipBuster, και δεν το μετάνιωσα καθόλου.
Μου κάνανε συχνά παράπονα:
-Έχει διακοπές η γραμμή
-Αν είχε ο άλλος ασύρματο ειδικά, εκνευριζότανε
-Αντίλαλο
αυτά μου έρχονται τώρα.

----------


## sdikr

> για δοκιμαστε το www.jajah.com . η καλητερη ποιοτητα που εχω δοκιμασει.ειναι και το μοναδικο
> phone to phone


Μοναδικό δεν είναι,  υπάρχουν και τα voipbuster/sipdiscount,    

μάλιστα  κανεις την κλήση  μέσω client   :Wink:

----------


## golity

> Σε σύγκριση με π.χ. ICall που είναι λίγο πιο ακριβό, με την διαφορά ποιότητας που υπάρχει υπερ του ICall, ναι είναι πολλά. Εκτός και η ποιότητα δεν υπάρχει σαν κριτήριο αξιολόγησης.
> Έχω πάψει για Ελλάδα να χρησιμοποιώ VoipBuster, και δεν το μετάνιωσα καθόλου.
> Μου κάνανε συχνά παράπονα:
> -Έχει διακοπές η γραμμή
> -Αν είχε ο άλλος ασύρματο ειδικά, εκνευριζότανε
> -Αντίλαλο
> αυτά μου έρχονται τώρα.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου για την ποιότητα και την υπεροχή του i-call. 

Πιστεύω βέβαια ότι ο λόγος που συμβαίνει και υπάρχουν μικροπροβλήματα στο voipbuster και τα συναφή, είναι ο φόρτος των server λόγω του μεγάλου αριθμού χρηστών και ότι παίρνουν πολλοί και μιλάνε free αβέρτα (σε ένα μικρό ποσοστό το κάνω και εγώ ανα περιόδους  :Embarassed: ). Επίσης μη ξεχνάμε ότι έχουμε και το πρόβλημα των πακέτων του ΟΤΕ, που με την ρύθμιση της αύξησης των πακέτων από την Altec λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά μετά ακολούθησε και το evoice στην ίδια λύση (δεν είμαι σίγουρος επειδή δεν το χρησιμοποιώ).

----------


## BoGe

> Επίσης μη ξεχνάμε ότι έχουμε και το πρόβλημα των πακέτων του ΟΤΕ, που με την ρύθμιση της αύξησης των πακέτων από την Altec λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά μετά ακολούθησε και το evoice στην ίδια λύση (δεν είμαι σίγουρος επειδή δεν το χρησιμοποιώ).


Έχω LLu, επομένως πρόβλημα πακέτων, στην δικιά μου περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## golity

> Έχω LLu, επομένως πρόβλημα πακέτων, στην δικιά μου περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει.


Αν και ούτε σε εμένα έχει συμβεί (τα καλά της επαρχίας)... σε μισώ!!!  :Razz: 

Στο παραπάνω μου ερώτημα σχετικά με τους δύο codecs (G729 και G723), ποιός θεωρείται καλύτερος σε ποιότητα ήχου;

Και κάτι άλλο μιας και ο sdikr ανάφερε το www.jajah.com δοκιμάζοντας να μπώ στην σελίδα, εκεί που σου δίνει να κάνεις demo κλήση, για ποιό λόγο μου βγάζει στο My Phone Number χώρα Ιταλία και δεν μπορώ να το αλλάξω;

----------


## AngelDeath

Τί έγινε με την Sipdiscount έληξε το Certificate  βγάζει Certificate Error!!! ενώ λήγει 18/1/2007!!
κλείνουν ξέρει κανείς?
Μου βγάζει ...When you connect to a commerce website, such as a bank or bookseller, Internet Explorer uses a secure connection that uses Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) technology to encrypt the transaction. The encryption is based on a certificate that provides Internet Explorer with the information it needs to communicate securely with the website. Certificates also identify the website and owner or company.

----------


## pan.nl

> Έχω LLu, επομένως πρόβλημα πακέτων, στην δικιά μου περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει.


Να σημειώσω κι εγώ κάτι περί ποιότητας Voipbuster. Εδώ και μερικές ημέρες βρίσκομαι στο Βέλγιο και χρησιμοποιώ καλωδιακή σύνδεση 15 Mbits download/512 Kbits upload. Πρόβλημα πακέτων φυσικά και δεν υπάρχει (το All Seeing Eye μου δινει 700 με 900 πακέτα το δευτερόλεπτο). Καθυστέρηση μεγάλη με τον sip1.voipbuster.com επίσης δεν υπάρχει (20-25 ms). Παρόλα αυτά, όταν καλώ κάποιους συγκεκριμένους αριθμούς στην Ελλάδα "ρομποτίζει" αρκετά εως πολύ και είναι ενοχλητικό, αντίθετα με κάποια άλλα ελληνικά νούμερα και ΟΛΑ τα νούμερα σε Βέλγιο που έχω καλέσει, όπου η ποιότητα είναι άψογη. Τελικά δεν ξέρω ποιόν να κατηγορήσω, τον ΟΤΕ ή το Voipbuster...

Να σημειώσω πως χρησιμοποιώ το softphone εδώ στο Βέλγιο.

Φιλικά

----------


## Navigator

Το Voipbuster έχει σχεδόν αχρηστευθεί στη Ελλάδα και τις τελευταίες ημέρες μου βγάζει χάλια ποιότητα με Ιταλία  :Thumb down:  
Πάλι καλά που λειτουργεί και το i-call για να δικαιολογεί το κόστος αγοράς των ΑΤΑ.

----------


## BoGe

> Τελικά δεν ξέρω ποιόν να κατηγορήσω, τον ΟΤΕ ή το Voipbuster...


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν τα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ.
Θυμάμαι όσο καιρό το χρησιμοποιούσα, αρκετές φορές με ρωτάγανε "από που παίρνεις;"

----------


## nrg_polini

Ενα χρονο τωρα που χρησιμοποιω το βοιπμπαστερ απο την Αγγλια ελαχιστες φορες ειχα προβλημα ποιοτητας, παντα αριστη. Μαλλον πρεπει να ψαχτειτε με τις γραμμες σας αν εχετε συνεχομενα προβληματα.

----------


## BoGe

> Ενα χρονο τωρα που χρησιμοποιω το βοιπμπαστερ απο την Αγγλια ελαχιστες φορες ειχα προβλημα ποιοτητας, παντα αριστη. Μαλλον πρεπει να ψαχτειτε με τις γραμμες σας αν εχετε συνεχομενα προβληματα.


Πως δικαιολογείς:
1. Από 2 διαφορετικές εταιρείες με LLU ίδια συμπεριφορά
2. Με άλλες VoIP εταιρείες κανένα πρόβλημα
3. Μέσω της υπηρεσίας WebCall που έχει, και δεν μεσολαβεί η γραμμή μας, πάλι τα ίδια

Μπορεί κάποιες φορές η ποιότητα να είναι καλή, αλλά σαν σύνολο για κάποιον που κάνει συχνή χρήση, η ποιότητα δεν είναι σταθερή, και σε ένα ποσοστό όχι μικρό, η ποιότητα είναι ενοχλητική για τον συνομιλητή

Για την κλεψιά που έκανε από το SipDiscount είναι απαρέδεκτο.
Όταν γράφτηκα και έβαλα χρήματα στον λογαριασμό SipDisount είχε δωρεάν προορισμούς σε 40+ χώρες. Τώρα από 40+ έγιναν 17 χώρες, χωρίς ενημέρωση, και βέβαια με χρέωση μιας και δεν το γνωρίζει κάποιος. Τα λεφτά όμως που είχα βάλει τα χάνω, γιατί οι χώρες που μένουνε δεν με ενδιαφέρουν. Μπορεί το ποσό να είναι μικρό, αλλά δεν είναι τίμιο εκ μέρους της.

Και τέλος πάντον, στην Ελλάδα είμαστε και αναφερόμαστε σε χρήση της υπηρεσίας από Ελλάδα. Πιθανόν να μην έχει κοινή σύνδεση internet με όλες τις χώρες, ίσως η σύνδεση στην οποία να ανήκει και η Ελλάδα να μην είναι και τόσο καλή, ή ότι άλλο. Το αν από την Ελβετία ή από τις Άλπεις δεν έχουν πρόβλημα, δεν αναιρεί το ότι από Ελλάδα οι υπηρεσίες της δεν είναι ποιοτικές.

----------


## nrg_polini

Μα και απο Ελλαδα οταν με καλουν δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα ποιοτητας, πχ με εχει καλεσει ο minovg με τη Τελλας γραμμη του και sipdiscount και η ποιοτητα ηταν κατι παραπανω απο αριστη!

Για τη κλεψια που λες, ειναι γνωστος ο τροπος που λειτουργει η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια και ξερουν πολυ καλα πως αν σταματησει το τζαμπα υπαρχουν τοσοι δυσαρεστημενοι απο τις πρακτικες τους που θα πιασουν πατο. Το ηξερες ομως οτι ετσι λειτουργει.

----------


## BoGe

> Μα και απο Ελλαδα οταν με καλουν δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα ποιοτητας, πχ με εχει καλεσει ο minovg με τη Τελλας γραμμη του και sipdiscount και η ποιοτητα ηταν κατι παραπανω απο αριστη!


Σε καλεί επι καθημερινής βάσεως ο minovg;;;;
Αν σε έχει καλέσει 2-3 φορές αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι έτσι πάντα είναι η ποιότητα.
Είπα ότι κάποιες φορές δεν έχει πρόβλημα.
Αλλά για κάποιον που κάνει έστω μια κανονική χρήση τηλεφώνου, τότε η ποιότητα πέφτει.
Οι 3 λόγοι που ανέφερα για μένα είναι αρκετοί.




> Για τη κλεψια που λες, ειναι γνωστος ο τροπος που λειτουργει η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια και ξερουν πολυ καλα πως αν σταματησει το τζαμπα υπαρχουν τοσοι δυσαρεστημενοι απο τις πρακτικες τους που θα πιασουν πατο. Το ηξερες ομως οτι ετσι λειτουργει.


Δεν είπα ότι δεν το ήξερα. Ούτε με χάλασε ιδιαίτερα για το υπόλοιπο, κάτι θα βρω άλλωστε.
Όμως δεν τους δικαιολογώ.
Και αν τα έκανε αυτά καμιά ελληνική εταιρεία τώρα θα φωνάζανε κάποιοι, γράμματα θα στέλνανε σε οργανώσεις προστασίας καταναλωτή, περιοδικά, κλπ...

----------


## golity

> Όταν γράφτηκα και έβαλα χρήματα στον λογαριασμό SipDisount είχε δωρεάν προορισμούς σε 40+ χώρες. Τώρα από 40+ έγιναν 17 χώρες, χωρίς ενημέρωση, και βέβαια με χρέωση μιας και δεν το γνωρίζει κάποιος. Τα λεφτά όμως που είχα βάλει τα χάνω, γιατί οι χώρες που μένουνε δεν με ενδιαφέρουν. Μπορεί το ποσό να είναι μικρό, αλλά δεν είναι τίμιο εκ μέρους της.


Τα χρήματα που έχεις βάλει σίγουρα δεν τα χάνεις, μιας και έχεις να τα ξοδέψεις σε κλήσεις στις χώρες που για εσένα έγιναν πλεόν με χρέωση. 

Ο λόγος που συμβαίνει αυτό κατά την άποψη μου, είναι και ο λόγος για τον οποίο βγάζουν κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι και μια νέα "θυγατρική" voip υπηρεσία. Μόλις συγκεκτρώσουν την κρίσιμη μάζα, ανοίγουν μια νέα με περισσότερες/διαφορετικές δωρεάν χώρες και κατα πάσα πιθανότητα μειώνουν άλλες. Έτσι και νέος κόσμος θα πάει στην καινούργια υπηρεσία και αυτόν που θα χάσουν από τη μια θα πάει συνήθως στην άλλη κάνοντας νέα αγορά χρόνου ομιλίας, οπότε σίγουρα χαμένοι δεν βγαίνουν.

Οπότε λογικά εσύ τώρα θα πρέπει να πας κατά http://www.voipdiscount.com/ μεριά που είχε τις ίδιες χώρες με το sipdiscount πριν την μείωση τους!  :Wink:

----------


## BoGe

> Τα χρήματα που έχεις βάλει σίγουρα δεν τα χάνεις, μιας και έχεις να τα ξοδέψεις σε κλήσεις στις χώρες που για εσένα έγιναν πλεόν με χρέωση. 
> 
> Ο λόγος που συμβαίνει αυτό κατά την άποψη μου, είναι και ο λόγος για τον οποίο βγάζουν κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι και μια νέα "θυγατρική" voip υπηρεσία. Μόλις συγκεκτρώσουν την κρίσιμη μάζα, ανοίγουν μια νέα με περισσότερες/διαφορετικές δωρεάν χώρες και κατα πάσα πιθανότητα μειώνουν άλλες. Έτσι και νέος κόσμος θα πάει στην καινούργια υπηρεσία και αυτόν που θα χάσουν από τη μια θα πάει συνήθως στην άλλη κάνοντας νέα αγορά χρόνου ομιλίας, οπότε σίγουρα χαμένοι δεν βγαίνουν.
> 
> Οπότε λογικά εσύ τώρα θα πρέπει να πας κατά http://www.voipdiscount.com/ μεριά που είχε τις ίδιες χώρες με το sipdiscount πριν την μείωση τους!


Πολύ σωστά τα λες.
Αλλά με εκνευρίζει, που κάποιοι φωνάζουν όταν ελληνικές εταιρείες δεν είναι σωστές, λένε για ΙΝΚΑ και ότι άλλο, και τώρα αυτή η πρακτική δεν τους ενοχλεί καθόλου.

----------


## nrg_polini

Ας προσφερει οποιοδηποτε ελληνικο μπακαλικο ενα χρονο δωρεαν κλησεις και μετα θα δουμε για ινκα κτλ.

----------


## BoGe

> Ας προσφερει οποιοδηποτε ελληνικο μπακαλικο ενα χρονο δωρεαν κλησεις και μετα θα δουμε για ινκα κτλ.


Δωρεάν 100% δεν είναι.
Όπως λοιπόν έχει ένα πάγιο ανά κάποιους μήνες, υπάρχει ελληνική εταιρεία (δεν αναφέρω όνομα επίτιδες), που έχει δωρεάν απεριόριστο χρόνο προς Ελλάδα, πιο ακριβά βέβαια, αλλά με ποιότητα μέρα με νύχτα.
Ότι πληρώνεις τελικά παίρνεις.

----------


## nrg_polini

> Δωρεάν 100% δεν είναι.
> Όπως λοιπόν έχει ένα πάγιο ανά κάποιους μήνες, υπάρχει ελληνική εταιρεία (δεν αναφέρω όνομα επίτιδες), που έχει δωρεάν απεριόριστο χρόνο προς Ελλάδα, πιο ακριβά βέβαια, αλλά με ποιότητα μέρα με νύχτα.
> Ότι πληρώνεις τελικά παίρνεις.


Παλι συγκρινεις ανομοια πραγματα. Η μια εταιρια προσφερει δωρεαν κλησεις προς περιπου 20 χωρες με οριο 300 λεπτα την εβδομαδα και το μονο κοστος ειναι να αγοραζεις 12 ευρω χρονο ομιλιας ανα 4 μηνες τον οποιο μπορεις να ξοδεψεις προς κινητα ή οπου αλλου θελεις. Η αλλη εταιρια ζηταει 50 Ευρω το 4μηνο για να κανεις δωρεαν κλησεις μονο προς την Ελλαδα και φυσικα δεν εχεις καθολου χρονο ομιλιας. Σαν να ειναι τεραστια η διαφορα, δεν νομιζεις ?  :Wink:  Αλλωστε αυτο φαινεται και απο τις πωλησεις στο paypal που εχουν οι δυο εταιριες.

----------


## golity

> Ας προσφερει οποιοδηποτε ελληνικο μπακαλικο ενα χρονο δωρεαν κλησεις και μετα θα δουμε για ινκα κτλ.


Επειδή ανσφέρθηκες σε "Ελληνικό μπακάλικο", τότε σίγουρα το Skype είναι ακόμα χειρότερο μπακάλικο, με διεθνή εμβέλεια, χειρότερη ποιότητα ήχου και με ακριβότερες τιμές από το αντίστοιχο Ελληνικό!  :Wink: 

http://skype.com/products/skypeout/r...html#listing-G
http://www.i-call.gr/Rates.aspx?letter=%CE%95#gridstart

Κατά τα άλλα για τις δωρεάν συμφωνώ!  :Smile:

----------


## nrg_polini

Το skype εχει αυτες τις χρεωσεις γιατι βασιζεται στο οτι το πελατολογιο του ειναι..."ασχετοι", το icall εχει πολυ καλες τιμες γιατι ξερει οτι θα εχει πελατες λιγους και ψαγμενους και αν ειχε χρεωσεις τυπου skype θα το ετρωγε η μαρμαγκα.

----------


## sdikr

> Το skype εχει αυτες τις χρεωσεις γιατι βασιζεται στο οτι το πελατολογιο του ειναι..."ασχετοι", το icall εχει πολυ καλες τιμες γιατι ξερει οτι θα εχει πελατες λιγους και ψαγμενους και αν ειχε χρεωσεις τυπου skype θα το ετρωγε η μαρμαγκα.


Το  I-call  αν μη  τι άλλο εκανε  και μια κίνηση  για να φιάξει  την ποιότητα,  όχι σαν άλλες ελληνικές εταιρίες  που απλά λέγαν  φταίει ο ΟΤΕ  (που φταίει)

Δυστήχως  τα voipbuster  etc  δεν έχουν κάποιο λόγο να κάνουν κάτι για την Ελλάδα

----------


## BoGe

> Παλι συγκρινεις ανομοια πραγματα. Η μια εταιρια προσφερει δωρεαν κλησεις προς περιπου 20 χωρες με οριο 300 λεπτα την εβδομαδα και το μονο κοστος ειναι να αγοραζεις 12 ευρω χρονο ομιλιας ανα 4 μηνες τον οποιο μπορεις να ξοδεψεις προς κινητα ή οπου αλλου θελεις. Η αλλη εταιρια ζηταει 50 Ευρω το 4μηνο για να κανεις δωρεαν κλησεις μονο προς την Ελλαδα και φυσικα δεν εχεις καθολου χρονο ομιλιας. Σαν να ειναι τεραστια η διαφορα, δεν νομιζεις ?


Είπα ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις.
Αλλά και άψογη ποιότητα να είχε, μόνο η πολιτική τους, να μειώνουν τις χώρες, ώστε να σε "αναγκάζουν" να γραφτείς σε άλλη εταιρεια δικιά τους (στην SipDiscount διαφημίζει άλλη εταιρεία δικά της) με νέο λογαριασμό και άρα χρήματα, είναι απαράδεκτο/κλεψιά.





> Αλλωστε αυτο φαινεται και απο τις πωλησεις στο paypal που εχουν οι δυο εταιριες.


Θα ήταν χρήσιμο αν θα μπορούσε να δει κανείς τι ποσοστό σταθερής πελατείας έχει η μία εταιρεία και τι η άλλη.

----------


## golity

> Το skype εχει αυτες τις χρεωσεις γιατι βασιζεται στο οτι το πελατολογιο του ειναι..."ασχετοι", το icall εχει πολυ καλες τιμες γιατι ξερει οτι θα εχει πελατες λιγους και ψαγμενους και αν ειχε χρεωσεις τυπου skype θα το ετρωγε η μαρμαγκα.


Πάντως με τις τιμές που έχει θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να σταθεί και εκτός των Ελληνικών συνόρων! Βέβαια αυτό προυποθέτει και επενδύσεις σε bandwith! Άντε σε λίγο να δούμε το www.i-call.com να έχει και επιλογή για Αγγικά!  :Wink: 

Και να μη ξεχνάμε ότι ο i-call περιλαμβάνει 19% ΦΠΑ, ενώ άλλες εταιρίες έχουν πολύ μικρότερο! Παράδειγμα από το Skype...

_If your billing address is within the EU, you will be charged 15% VAT on top of the amount you require when you buy Skype Credit – for example, if you order €10 of Skype Credit you will be charged €11.50.

_Και το Voipuster/Sipdiscount κλπ νομίζω έχει 16% ΦΠΑ

----------


## aklpts

Παντως παιδια και 1 cent  να χρεωνει για ελλαδα (αλλα και για πολλες αλλες χωρες) παλι πιο φθηνο ειναι απο ολες τις αλλες εταιριες. Οποτε προσωπικα πιστευω οτι το voipbuster ειναι πολυ πιο συμφερουσα λυση.

----------


## nrg_polini

> Πάντως με τις τιμές που έχει θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να σταθεί και εκτός των Ελληνικών συνόρων! Βέβαια αυτό προυποθέτει και επενδύσεις σε bandwith! Άντε σε λίγο να δούμε το www.i-call.com να έχει και επιλογή για Αγγικά!


Μα εχει επιλογη για Αγγλικα  :Razz:  Και μαλιστα πολυ καλα Αγγλικα για ελληνικο site.

----------


## golity

> Μα εχει επιλογη για Αγγλικα  Και μαλιστα πολυ καλα Αγγλικα για ελληνικο site.


Αει στο hell!!!  :Razz: 

Μα τόσο καιρό πως δεν το πρόσεξα;;;  :Tease:

----------


## aggelopas

Εχει κανει καποιος αυτο το verification για να μπορεσει να αγορασει credits? 
Εμενα δεν το ολοκληρωνει ποτε! Κοντευει να ληξει κιολας και δεν απαντανε ποτε σε e-mail!

----------


## golity

> Εχει κανει καποιος αυτο το verification για να μπορεσει να αγορασει credits? 
> Εμενα δεν το ολοκληρωνει ποτε! Κοντευει να ληξει κιολας και δεν απαντανε ποτε σε e-mail!


Εμένα έχει αρκετό καιρό για να λήξει οπότε δεν μπορώ να το τσεκάρω. Δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το πρόβλημα που σου βγάζει και με ποιό τρόπο κάνεις την αγορά σου.

----------


## Jumaru_7

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι είναι το i-call? Υπηρεσία όπως το voipbuster kai to skype?

----------


## aggelopas

> Εμένα έχει αρκετό καιρό για να λήξει οπότε δεν μπορώ να το τσεκάρω. Δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το πρόβλημα που σου βγάζει και με ποιό τρόπο κάνεις την αγορά σου.


Κατ'αρχας δεν απαντουν ποτε σε e-mail!!!

Το προβλημα που εχω ειναι οτι καθε φορα που μπαινω ολο και κατι εχει αλλαξει στο menu πληρωμων!

Την πρωτη φορα που πληρωσα το εκανα με paypal.

Πριν μερικες μερες που εληγε πηγα να πληρωσω και δεν ειχε διαθεσιμο το paypal!

Στελνω καμποσα e-mail και μετα βλεπω οτι ξαναμπηκε το Paypal.Παω να πληρωσω και λεει να τρεξω ενα verification tool.Παω λοιπον να το κανω και αυτο,παταω στο λινκ και με βγαζει στην οθονη που κανεις τα web calls και στελνεις sms! Πουθενα το κωλοtool που μου ελεγε!

Παω σημερα να δω αν το διορθωσαν οι αθλιοι και βλεπω οτι εχουν ξαναβγαλει το paypal απο διαθεσιμο μεσο πληρωμης! ΕΛΕΟΣ (να σημειωσω οτι απο αυτες τις παπαριες που καναν εχασα τα 10 ευρω που ειχα μεσα)

Anyway το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να αγορασω νεα credits.


ps.To αλλο με τους voip resellers το ειδατε?lol

----------


## BoGe

> Κατ'αρχας δεν απαντουν ποτε σε e-mail!!!
> 
> Το προβλημα που εχω ειναι οτι καθε φορα που μπαινω ολο και κατι εχει αλλαξει στο menu πληρωμων!
> 
> Την πρωτη φορα που πληρωσα το εκανα με paypal.
> 
> Πριν μερικες μερες που εληγε πηγα να πληρωσω και δεν ειχε διαθεσιμο το paypal!
> 
> Στελνω καμποσα e-mail και μετα βλεπω οτι ξαναμπηκε το Paypal.Παω να πληρωσω και λεει να τρεξω ενα verification tool.Παω λοιπον να το κανω και αυτο,παταω στο λινκ και με βγαζει στην οθονη που κανεις τα web calls και στελνεις sms! Πουθενα το κωλοtool που μου ελεγε!
> ...


Το πολύ γέλιο θα πέσει, όταν και αν αφαιρέσουν την Ελλάδα από τους δωρεάν προορισμούς.

----------


## aklpts

> Το πολύ γέλιο θα πέσει, όταν και αν αφαιρέσουν την Ελλάδα από τους δωρεάν προορισμούς.


Και να την αφαιρεσουν,  1 cent  το λεπτο θα εχει. Παλι πιο φθηνο θα ειναι...

----------


## golity

> Και να την αφαιρεσουν,  1 cent  το λεπτο θα εχει. Παλι πιο φθηνο θα ειναι...


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου  :One thumb up:

----------


## BoGe

> Και να την αφαιρεσουν,  1 cent  το λεπτο θα εχει. Παλι πιο φθηνο θα ειναι...


Μπορεί να είναι πιο φτηνό, αλλά δεν είναι σωστό. 
Όταν γράφεται κανείς στην υπηρεσία, γράφεται γιατί είναι δωρεάν. Ξαφνικά όταν διαπιστώνει ότι χρεώνεται για κάτι για το οποίο γράφτηκε για δωρεάν, δεν είναι ευχάριστω. 
Το αν κάνει 1λεπτό ή 0.5 λεπτά είναι άλλο.
Άλλο το κόστος και άλλο η πράξη.

----------


## BoGe

.....      .

----------


## aklpts

> .....      .


it is all about money guys. Δεν με ενδιαφερει να γινω φιλος με την εταιρεια. Οικονομια θελω να κανω. αν καποια στιγμη δεν με συμφερει οικονομικα η ολη κατασταση, την κανω με ελαφρα. Προς το παρον, 1 χρονο τωρα εχω κερδισει πολλα χρηματα μην χρησιμοποιωντας τον οτε. Δεν θα πεθανω και αν χασω και ενα 10αρικο ευρω

----------


## golity

Επειδή λέγαμε για τις αλλάγες στους προορισμούς για το sipdiscount, μετά από την ελλάτωση τους, τσούπ βγήκε μια νέα διαφήμιση με μια άλλη voip εταιρία http://www.freecall.com/en/index.html 

Τελικά τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο!  :Wink: 

Μπορείτε να την δείτε στην κατηγορία rates

EDIT1:
Το οποίο για κινητά στην Ελλάδα έχει χρέωση 0,1508 με ΦΠΑ!!!  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:  

EDIT2:
Μπήκα και στα voipbuster/voipdiscount/voipcheap/internetcalls και υπάρχει σε όλα η διαφήμιση... βλέπω ότι θέλουν να "τσιμπίσουν" κόσμο!  :Wink:

----------


## nnn

> Net phone services falling short 
>  Free phone calls via the net sound tempting but the technology is not ready for prime time, says a report.  
>  Testing of six free net call services by Computing Which? found variations in how easy the systems were to use, call quality and extra features. 
>  Despite being described as free many services made users pay to call anyone outside their community of users. 
>  Which? said people should maintain a landline as the UK emergency services cannot be called via net phone systems. 
>  Net gains  
>  Testers for Computing Which? put net phone services from Skype, Yahoo, Google, MSN, Babble and Sipgate through their paces. 
>  Such services have been in the news because they let consumers make calls for free or for a fraction of the price demanded by many other phone firms. 
>  Many ex-pats call family and friends back home using net phone services to avoid high international call costs. 
> ...


Ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο.

----------


## BoGe

> Επειδή λέγαμε για τις αλλάγες στους προορισμούς για το sipdiscount, μετά από την ελλάτωση τους, τσούπ βγήκε μια νέα διαφήμιση με μια άλλη voip εταιρία http://www.freecall.com/en/index.html 
> 
> Τελικά τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο! 
> 
> ..........
> EDIT2:
> Μπήκα και στα voipbuster/voipdiscount/voipcheap/internetcalls και υπάρχει σε όλα η διαφήμιση... βλέπω ότι θέλουν να "τσιμπίσουν" κόσμο!


Να τσιμπίσουν κόσμο = να ανοίξουν νέο λογαριασμό = νέα κατάθεση χρημάτων, και πάει λέγοντας.

----------


## golity

> Να τσιμπίσουν κόσμο = να ανοίξουν νέο λογαριασμό = νέα κατάθεση χρημάτων, και πάει λέγοντας.


Σαφώς, αλλά ίσως παίξουν μειώσεις στα κινητά και των υπόλοιπων. Βασικά από τις 1 Ιουλίου υπήρχε μείωση στον τερματισμό κλήσεων από σταθερό σε κινητό και για τις 4 εταιρίες κινητής, άρα μάλλον θα υπάρχουν εξελίξεις και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα να ακολουθήσει και το i-call!  :Wink:

----------


## BoGe

> Σαφώς, αλλά ίσως παίξουν μειώσεις στα κινητά και των υπόλοιπων. Βασικά από τις 1 Ιουλίου υπήρχε μείωση στον τερματισμό κλήσεων από σταθερό σε κινητό και για τις 4 εταιρίες κινητής, άρα μάλλον θα υπάρχουν εξελίξεις και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα να ακολουθήσει και το i-call!


Μακάρι, γιατί στα κινητά από την φύση της η ποιότητα είναι λίγο "πεσμένη", είναι που είναι η ποιότητα του VoipBuster όχι ότι καλύτερο, οπώτε ο συνδυασμός των 2 αυτών, ίσως να μην είναι και ο ιδανικότερος.

----------


## golity

> Μακάρι, γιατί στα κινητά από την φύση της η ποιότητα είναι λίγο "πεσμένη", είναι που είναι η ποιότητα του VoipBuster όχι ότι καλύτερο, οπώτε ο συνδυασμός των 2 αυτών, ίσως να μην είναι και ο ιδανικότερος.


Όντως οι κλήσεις προς κινητά δεν έχουν καλή ποιότητα! Όσο για το i-call νομίζω είναι ευκαιρία να αρχίσουμε να τους στέλνουμε e-mails, μπας και κάνουν το καλό!  :Smile:

----------


## aggelopas

Κανεις για το προβλημα μου?? http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=215

----------


## nontasg

Καλημέρα παιδιά.Τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω πρόβλημα με τις web activated calls μέσω voipbuster....
Συγκεκριμένα,εκτός του ότι είναι σχετικά χαμηλή η ένταση της φωνής,όταν μιλάω με κάποιον ακούω την επιστροφή της φωνής μου σαν ηχώ!! :Evil:   :Evil:   Ο συνομιλητής μου όμως δεν έχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα....Αντιμετωπίζουν κι άλλοι το ίδιο πρόβλημα????

----------


## akat78

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

πρώτο post με τον καλό τον λόγο για το voipbuster το οποίο προσφέρει "φτηνές υπηρεσίες" και free τηλέφωνα.

 Η ιστορία έχει ώς εξής! Αγόρασα πριν 4 μήνες μια συνδρομή με το voipbuster των 10€ με την πιστωτική μου κάρτα mastercard. Εύκολα και όμορφα πήγα στο site του voipbuster και επέλεξα έναν απο τους δεκάδες τρόπους πληρωμής! 

Πλησιάζοντας στο τέλος της συνδρομής και έχωντας 6€ υπόλοιπο αποφάσισα να ανανεώσω την συνδρομή μου για να μην χάσω τα χρήματα που είχα μέσα. Τρείς μέρες λοιπόν πριν λήξει η συνδρομή πήγα στο site του Voipbuster να χρησιμοποιήσω την πιστωτική μου κάρτα πιστεύοντας ότι όλα θα πάνε ομαλά όπως την προηγούμενη φορά! 

Εκεί διαπίστωσα ότι οι 10αδες τρόποι πληρωμής εξαφανίστηκαν και στην ουσία μόνος ένας είχε μείνει το moneybookers ο οποίος ήταν και αυτός χρονοβόρος. Αποτέλεσμα να χαθούν τα 6 ευρώ υπόλοιπο που είχα!!! Η κομπίνα όμως ποιά είναι? Απλα το voipbuster αποφάσισε να αλλάξει τον τρόπο πληρωμής ε και ? που είναι το κακό με αυτό? 

Το κακό με αυτό λοιπόν είναι οτι επιλεκτικά η voipbuster επιλέγει τον τρόπο πληρωμής για τον καθένα ξεχωριστά! Αυτό γίνεται με απλούς ελέγχους πχ (υπολοιπο credits , ημερομηνία λήξεως). Αυτό το διαπίστωσα δημιουργώντας έναν καινούριο λογαριασμό στο voipbuster με άλλο email και ψεύτικα στοιχεία!!! Ξαφνικά μου εμφανίστηκαν οι 10αδες εύκολοι τρόποι πληρωμής!

Ως γνωστό voipbuster , voipdiscount και διάφορες άλλες εταιρίες είναι οι ίδιες εταιρίες. Ακόμα και εκεί λοιπόν υπάρχει έλεγχος του email που είχες δώσει κατα την εγγραφή και αν φτιάξεις καινούριο account με το ίδιο email σου εμφανίζονται οι ίδιοι τρόποι πληρωμής. Καλοστημένο το κόλπο δηλαδή.

Να πως μια εταιρία λοιπόν καταφέρνει να δίνει free τηλέφωνα σε όλο τον κόσμο! Ένα καλοστημένο κόλπο που σου κάνει την ζωή δύσκολη με το τέλος της συνδρομής σου είναι το κέρδος της επιχείρησης!!!

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα  με αυτό τον τρόπο όλους τους υπόλοιπους που έχουν τα ίδια προβλήματα...και για να μην μας ποιάνουν και τον .... από εδώ και στο εξής ξοδεύουμε όλα τα credits και ανοίγουμε νέο account με ψεύτικο email account  σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις.

 :Closed topic:

----------


## BoGe

Δεν είσαι ο μόνος.
Έχω λογαρισμό στο SipDiscount (ίδια εταιρεία με VoipBuster).
H Sipdiscount είχε δωρεάν 40 χώρες, ίσως και παραπάνω, πράγμα που με ενδιαφέρει επειδή κάνω αρκετές διεθνείς κλήσεις. Ξαφνικά οι 40 χώρες γίνανε 15. Τι να το κάνω το υπόλοιπο που έχω μέσα; Και όλος τυχαίος βάζουνε διαφήμιση για καινούργια εταιρίεα που ανοίξανε με πιο πολλούς προορισμούς. Δηλαδή με υποχρεώνουν έμεσα, να ανίξω λογαριασμό σε νέα εταιρεία από την αρχή, βάζοντας πάλι και άλλα χρήματα, ενώ τα παλιά πάνε χαμένα, αφού παραμένουν σε προορισμύς που δεν με ενδιαφέρουν.
Όταν τα είπα αυτό σε παλιότερο μήνυμα εδώ, μερικοί είπαν ότι δεν τους πειράζει, μιας και τα ποσά είναι μικρά!!!!
Είναι ή δεν είναι απάτη;

----------


## harryal

Δυστυχώς αυτά είναι άσχημα τρικ που κάνουν για να βγάλουν λεφτά... Ας το λέγαν ξεκάθαρα τουλάχιστον εξ'αρχής και μη κοροιδεύουν τους πελάτες τους!!!

Γιατί το να μειώνεις τους διαθέσιμους τρόπους πληρωμής εσκεμμένα πάει πολύ!

----------


## nrg_polini

Φιλε akat78 για 4 μηνες τηλεφωνουσες δωρεαν, μπορεις πολυ απλα να κανεις ενα νεο λογαριασμο. Αν το θεωρεις απατη ομως, μπορεις να διαλεξεις καποια εταιρια επι πληρωμη.

----------


## BoGe

> Φιλε akat78 για 4 μηνες τηλεφωνουσες δωρεαν, μπορεις πολυ απλα να κανεις ενα νεο λογαριασμο. Αν το θεωρεις απατη ομως, μπορεις να διαλεξεις καποια εταιρια επι πληρωμη.


Πως τηλεφωνούσε δωρεάν;
Είχε ή δεν είχε δώσει, όπως και εγώ και τόσοι άλλοι ένα ποσό;
Άλλο το δωρεάν, και άλλο μικρό ποσό.
Με αυτά τα τρυκ, λίγο από τον καθένα οι τύποι βγάζουν πολλά λεφτά.
Μην καλλιεργούμε εντυπώσεις.

----------


## sdikr

> Πως τηλεφωνούσε δωρεάν;
> Είχε ή δεν είχε δώσει, όπως και εγώ και τόσοι άλλοι ένα ποσό;
> Άλλο το δωρεάν, και άλλο μικρό ποσό.
> Λίγο από τον καθένα οι τύποι βγάζουν πολλά λεφτά.


Στους όρους που αποδεχτήκες  όταν γράφτηκες  για το  "Τζάμπα" αναφέρει χαρακτηριστηκά οτι μπορούν να κάνουν όποια άλλαγη θέλουν.
Και ναι στην Θεωρεία ειναι δωρεάν,  και πρίν τα αλλάξουν  αρκετοι το παρακάνανε   :Wink: 
Παλιά δεν έιχε όριο  χρόνου χρηματων,  παλιά δεν είχε όριο  λεπτών ανα βδομάδα,  εεε κάποιοι  κλασικά το εκμεταλευτήκαν.
Στην τελική 10 ευρώ ειναι,  ουτε δυο καφέδες,  σκέψου πόσα θα έπρεπε να πληρώσεις για να κάνεις την ιδια χρήση με κάποιον  άλλον εναλακτικό  παροχέα;

Απάτη δεν θα το έλεγα,  ίσως  fair use

ΥΓ  στο sipdiscount που δοκίμασα  σημέρα δεν είχε κανένα  προβλήμα με πληρώμη,  κανονικά έχει  τα πάντα ενεργα.

----------


## BoGe

> Στους όρους που αποδεχτήκες  όταν γράφτηκες  για το  "Τζάμπα" αναφέρει χαρακτηριστηκά οτι μπορούν να κάνουν όποια άλλαγη θέλουν.
> Και ναι στην Θεωρεία ειναι δωρεάν,  και πρίν τα αλλάξουν  αρκετοι το παρακάνανε  
> Παλιά δεν έιχε όριο  χρόνου χρηματων,  παλιά δεν είχε όριο  λεπτών ανα βδομάδα,  εεε κάποιοι  κλασικά το εκμεταλευτήκαν.
> Στην τελική 10 ευρώ ειναι,  ουτε δυο καφέδες,  σκέψου πόσα θα έπρεπε να πληρώσεις για να κάνεις την ιδια χρήση με κάποιον  άλλον εναλακτικό  παροχέα;
> 
> Απάτη δεν θα το έλεγα,  ίσως  fair use
> 
> ΥΓ  στο sipdiscount που δοκίμασα  σημέρα δεν είχε κανένα  προβλήμα με πληρώμη,  κανονικά έχει  τα πάντα ενεργα.


Δεν έγραψα πουθενά, για το κόστος.
Ούτε ότι έβαλε όριο το οποίο θεωρώ σωστό, και το είχα πει και παλιότερα, μερικοί το παρακάνουν χωρίς να κάνουν ούτε ένα τηλεφώνημα με χρέωση (έστω κινητό).
Η πράξη με ενοχλεί, και όχι το χρηματικό σκέλος.
Και 1 ευρώ να ζητάγανε το 4μηνο πάλι τα ίδια θα έλεγα.

----------


## akat78

> Φιλε akat78 για 4 μηνες τηλεφωνουσες δωρεαν, μπορεις πολυ απλα να κανεις ενα νεο λογαριασμο. Αν το θεωρεις απατη ομως, μπορεις να διαλεξεις καποια εταιρια επι πληρωμη


Αν σκεφτόμασταν όλοι έτσι οι απατεώνες θα έκαναν πάρτυ εις βάρος μας! Το τσάμπα δεν ήταν καθόλου τσάμπα εφόσων μου κόστισε 10€. Είναι σίγουρα πιο φτηνά από τον ΟΤΕ αλλά αυτό δεν δικαιολογεί μια εταιρία να φέρεται διαφορετικά σε κάθε πελάτη της! Σου φαίνεται σοβαρή αντιμετώπιση αυτή? 

Αν εγώ λοιπόν χάλασα απο τα 10€ τα 4€ αυτό είναι δικαίωμα μου όπως δικαίωμα μου είναι να ανανεώσω την συνδρομή μου και να ξοδέψω την επόμενη ώρα όλα τα credits μου σε sms. Για ποιο λόγο λοιπόν η εταιρία να περιορίζει έτσι τον χρήστη στο τέλος της συνδρομή του???

ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ VOIPBUSTER.

----------


## akat78

> Απάτη δεν θα το έλεγα, ίσως fair use


Προτιμό να πληρώνω κανονικά και να έχω ξεκάθαρους όρους παρά να μου πέρνουν τα χρήματα μου με απάτη. Εμένα αυτό που λες δεν μου μοιάζει με fair use. 

Πληρώνω για μια υπηρεσία που μου παρέχει συγκεκριμένα πράγματα και όχι για μια υπηρεσία που αλλάζει σύμφωνα με το συμφέρων της εταιρίας.

Αυτό εγώ το ονομάζω απάτη και απάτη είναι.

----------


## nrg_polini

Οι κλησεις που κανουμε ειναι απολυτως δωρεαν. Τα 11.60 Ευρω που αγορασαμε ηταν χρονος ομιλιας, οχι συνδρομη για δωρεαν κλησεις.

----------


## BoGe

> Οι κλησεις που κανουμε ειναι απολυτως δωρεαν. Τα 11.60 Ευρω που αγορασαμε ηταν χρονος ομιλιας, οχι συνδρομη για δωρεαν κλησεις.


Δεν παύει να είναι ένα ποσό.
Το ότι χάνεται, αυτό έχει σημασία.

----------


## nm96027

> Δεν παύει να είναι ένα ποσό.
> Το ότι χάνεται, αυτό έχει σημασία.


Ψυχραιμία ρε παιδιά. Τί πάει να πει απάτη?Επειδή σου λεεί ότι αν δεν καταναλώσεις τα 10 ευρω μεσα σε 4 μήνες τα χάνεις?Το ίδιο δεν κάνει και η τηλεκάρτα του ΟΤΕ καθως και άλλες πολλες?Οσο για τις αλλαγές στους όρους, έχουν πει οι άνθρωποι οτι ειναι Beta το σύστημα! Τί αλλο να πουν?Παρέχουν κάτι το οποιο ειναι πολυ δελεαστικο οικονομικα (κανεις δεν μπορει να αρνηθει την φθηνια των 10 ευρω και τις τζάμπα κλήσεις σε χ χωρες) και...όποιος θέλει προσχωρει με τους όρους τους βεβαιως-βεβαιως. Με το να φωνάζουμε οπου βρεθουμε και σταθουμε "απάτη", θυμίζουμε παράθυρα στο alter και στο star. :Razz:

----------


## BoGe

> Ψυχραιμία ρε παιδιά. Τί πάει να πει απάτη?Επειδή σου λεεί ότι αν δεν καταναλώσεις τα 10 ευρω μεσα σε 4 μήνες τα χάνεις?Το ίδιο δεν κάνει και η τηλεκάρτα του ΟΤΕ καθως και άλλες πολλες?Οσο για τις αλλαγές στους όρους, έχουν πει οι άνθρωποι οτι ειναι Beta το σύστημα! Τί αλλο να πουν?Παρέχουν κάτι το οποιο ειναι πολυ δελεαστικο οικονομικα (κανεις δεν μπορει να αρνηθει την φθηνια των 10 ευρω και τις τζάμπα κλήσεις σε χ χωρες) και...όποιος θέλει προσχωρει με τους όρους τους βεβαιως-βεβαιως. Με το να φωνάζουμε οπου βρεθουμε και σταθουμε "απάτη", θυμίζουμε παράθυρα στο alter και στο star.


Δάβασε το προιγούμενα μηνύματα και θα καταλάβεις γιατί μιλάμε.
Για το beta που ανέφερες, στο www.sipdiscount.com (και όχι μόνο σε αυτό) δεν αναφέρει τίποτε σχετικά με beta.

----------


## aggelopas

> Οι κλησεις που κανουμε ειναι απολυτως δωρεαν. Τα 11.60 Ευρω που αγορασαμε ηταν χρονος ομιλιας, οχι συνδρομη για δωρεαν κλησεις.



Ναι αλλα διευκρινιζει οτι μπορεις να τα ανανεωσεις χωρις να χαθουν.Που ειναι αυτο? 
Και εμενα απατη και απαραδεκτο μου φαινεται..!  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:  


sdikr δοκιμασε να πληρωσεις και πες μου μετα αν δουλευει...επισης κοιταξε τα προηγουμενα ποστς μου...

----------


## cosmos

> Αν εγώ λοιπόν χάλασα απο τα 10€ τα 4€ αυτό είναι δικαίωμα μου όπως δικαίωμα μου είναι να ανανεώσω την συνδρομή μου και να ξοδέψω την επόμενη ώρα όλα τα credits μου σε sms. Για ποιο λόγο λοιπόν η εταιρία να περιορίζει έτσι τον χρήστη στο τέλος της συνδρομή του???


Φιλικά μιλώντας, θα πρέπει να πω ότι δεν σε καταλαβαίνω βασικά... Τα credits στο voipbuster & ΣΙΑ έχουν ισχύ 120 μέρες. Το αποδέχθηκες ως όρο μιας άτυπης σύμβασης κάνοντας sign-in. Ή, με άλλα λόγια, είτε βάλεις και άλλα credits είτε όχι (και ας με διορθώσει κάποιος αν κάνω λάθος), τα ευρώ που είχες βάλει θα έληγαν ούτως ή άλλως!

Αυτό το αποδέχθηκες με την εγγραφή στο site. Οπότε δε βλέπω κανένα φάουλ εδώ. 

Αν υπάρχει κάπου πρόβλημα, είναι στο ότι εξαφανίστηκαν οι άλλοι τρόποι πληρωμής για σένα. Σε αυτό το σημείο έχεις δίκιο, αλλά παραμένεις λάθος στην αντίδραση. Έπρεπε *πρώτα* να επικοινωνήσεις με αυτούς και να τους εκθέσεις το πρόβλημα. Το έκανες; Μπορεί το πρόβλημα να ήταν καθαρά τεχνικό, οπότε αναθέματα δεν έχουν χώρο. 

*Αν* δεσου δώσουν δυνατότητα να πληρώσεις με άλλους τρόπους, τότε βγες και πέστα...

Φιλικά, πάντα ΙΜΗΟ και πάντα με την πιθανότητα να μη γνωρίζω κάτι από την όλη ιστορία.

----------


## akat78

Δεν χρειαζόταν να στείλω email για να τους ζητήσω απαντήσεις σχετικά με τους τρόπους πληρωμής που χάθηκαν εντελώς ξαφνικά γιατι δεν είμαι ο μοναδικός που του συμβαίνει. Διάβασα το forum του voipbuster και η απαντήσεις των administrator και των resselers ήταν να πληρώσουν με Moneybookers που είναι αξιόπιστο και καλύτερο κτλ....

To θέμα λοιπόν είναι γνωστό σε όλους απλά είναι τακτική έτσι ωστε να χάσεις τα credits σου.




> Τα credits στο voipbuster & ΣΙΑ έχουν ισχύ 120 μέρες. Το αποδέχθηκες ως όρο μιας άτυπης σύμβασης κάνοντας sign-in. Ή, με άλλα λόγια, είτε βάλεις και άλλα credits είτε όχι (και ας με διορθώσει κάποιος αν κάνω λάθος), τα ευρώ που είχες βάλει θα έληγαν ούτως ή άλλως!
> 
> Αυτό το αποδέχθηκες με την εγγραφή στο site. Οπότε δε βλέπω κανένα φάουλ εδώ.


Σωστός ο όρος ότι χάνονται τα credits σε 4 μήνες αν δεν ανανεώσω αλλα pleazeeeeee αφήστε με να ανανεώσω δίνοντας μου την δυνατότητα να πληρώσω άμεσα με πιστωτική κάρτα και όχι να μου πετάτε 1 χρονοβόρα διαδικασία....




> Το έκανες; Μπορεί το πρόβλημα να ήταν καθαρά τεχνικό, οπότε αναθέματα δεν έχουν χώρο.


Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει τεχνικό πρόβλημα....ποιος θα έβαζε query με ρουτίνα ελέγχου στο κομάτι τρόπος πληρωμής....γιατι να υπάρχουν κριτίρια στον τρόπο πληρωμής? Δεν σας μυρίζει κατι?

----------


## pstratos

Πριν 2-3 μέρες που ανανέωσα δέχτηκε κανονικά το paypal μου...

Όσο για τα περι απάτης προσέχουμε που και που που πατάμε agree.  :RTFM:   Αν δε μας αρέσουν οι όροι πάμε αλλόυ.

----------


## akat78

> Πριν 2-3 μέρες που ανανέωσα δέχτηκε κανονικά το paypal μου...



Δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς με ποιούς ελέγχους επιτρέπουν στους χρήστες να βλέπουν όλους τους τροπους πληρωμής. Εγώ προσωπικά έβλεπα μόνο Moneybookers , bank transfer , resellers. 

Με το που είδα λοιπόν τους τρόπους πληρωμής και είδα οτι δεν προλαβαίνω να ανανεώσω δοκίμασα να κάνω registration στο sipdiscount το οποίο μου εμφάνισε τους ίδιους τρόπους πληρωμής. Εκείνη την στιγμή σκέφτηκα ότι αλλάξαν γενικώς τους τρόπους πληρωμής. Αναγκάστικα λοιπόν να χρησιμοποιήσω το account του αδερφού μου στο voipbuster. Εκπληκτος διαπίστωσα ότι με το συγκεκριμένο account μου δινόταν η ευκαιρία να πληρώσω με όλους του τρόπους πληρωμής. Εφτιαξα λοιπόν ένα νέο account με ψεύτικο email γιατί γίνεται έλεγχος και στο email του χρήστη και μου εμφανίστηκαν και εμένα όλοι οι τρόποι πληρωμής. Ο έλεγχος στο email γίνεται προφανώς για να εμφανίζονται οι ίδιοι τρόποι πληρωμής σε sipdiscount , voipcheap κτλ....μην τους πάρεις και χαμπάρι αμέσως.




> Όσο για τα περι απάτης προσέχουμε που και που που πατάμε agree.  Αν δε μας αρέσουν οι όροι πάμε αλλόυ


Η συμφωνία που κάνεις με το voipbuster είναι ότι αν δεν ανανεώσεις τα credits σου τα χάνεις. Αλλα η κοροϊδία είναι ότι σε περιορίζουν τόσο πολύ στο τρόπο πληρωμής με αποτέλεσμα να χάνεις το υπόλοιπο των credits που έχεις...

Ακόμα δεν σας μυρίζει κάτι? Μήπως τελικά είμαστε και πολύ Έλληνες?

----------


## golity

> Δάβασε το προιγούμενα μηνύματα και θα καταλάβεις γιατί μιλάμε.
> Για το beta που ανέφερες, στο www.sipdiscount.com (και όχι μόνο σε αυτό) δεν αναφέρει τίποτε σχετικά με beta.


Το beta αναφέρεται στο πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιούν για τις κλήσεις μέσω υπολογιστή!  :Wink:  

Όσο για την δικιά μου εμπειρία, είχα 9€ στον λογαριασμό μου και 1 μήνα ακριβώς πριν τη λήξη του, μου στείλανε το παρακάτω μήνυμα...

_Dear XXXX,

We would like to remind you that your SipDiscount credit will expire on 2006-05-19.
Please use your credit before it expires and/or buy new credit. If you buy new credit before your old credit expires any old credit left in your account will also remain valid.

Kind regards,
SipDiscount Customer Services
www.sipdiscount.com_

Έκανα κανονικά την ανανέωση με paypal όπως είχα κάνει την προηγούμενη φορά και είχα 19€ στο υπόλοιπο μου. Οπότε προσωπικά δεν μου συνέβη κάτι κακό!

Σχετικά με αυτούς που είχαν πρόβλημα με την ανανέωση του χρόνου ομιλίας...

σας ήρθε e-mail όπως το παραπάνω και αν ναι πριν πόσο καιρό από την λήξη του ποσού;

----------


## akat78

email σε εμένα ήρθε κανονικά που με ειδοποιούσε ότι το τετράμηνο τελειώνει. Πρίν λήξει το τετράμηνο προσπάθησα να ανανεώσω αλλά δεν πρόλαβα δυστηχώς λόγο των περιορισμένων τρόπων πληρωμής. 

Τα ερωτήματα είναι που δημιουργούνται ειναι...

*Για ποιό λόγο αλλάζουν επιλεκτικά τους τρόπους πληρωμής? 
*Γιατί δεν απαντούν στα email που στέλνεις και χρονοτριβούν?
*Για ποιό λόγο όλοι αυτοί οι ελέγχοι των email λογαριασμών με κοινή βάση δεδομένων?

Ας δοκιμάσει κάποιος να ανανεώσει προς το τέλος της συνδρομής και τότε θα με θυμηθεί!

----------


## BoGe

> Ακόμα δεν σας μυρίζει κάτι? Μήπως τελικά είμαστε και πολύ Έλληνες?


Ας ήταν Ελληνική εταιρεία, και θα έβλεπες τι θα είχε γίνει.

----------


## golity

Αν δώσεις...

nslookup sip1.sipdiscount.com

nslookup sip1.voipbuster.com

nslookup sip.voipdiscount.com

nslookup sip.internetcalls.com

κλπ... 

θα δεις ότι οι 6 ίδιες ip αντιστοιχούν για όλες τις υπο-εταιρίες και άρα λογικό είναι να είναι κοινή και η βάση δεδομένων!

Για τα άλλα ερωτήματα σου δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη, μιας και προσωπικά δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάποιο πρόβλημα, αν και την ανανέωση εγώ την έκανα 3 βδομάδες περίπου πριν λήξει το ποσό και όχι τις τελευταίες μέρες.

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι αλλα διευκρινιζει οτι μπορεις να τα ανανεωσεις χωρις να χαθουν.Που ειναι αυτο? 
> Και εμενα απατη και απαραδεκτο μου φαινεται..!   
> 
> 
> sdikr δοκιμασε να πληρωσεις και πες μου μετα αν δουλευει...επισης κοιταξε τα προηγουμενα ποστς μου...


Ναι φυσικά το έκανα, και δουλέψε,  έχω πλεόν 18 ευρώ χρόνο ομιλίας!

Στην τελική,  κέρδισα περισότερα  απο αυτά που έχω πληρώσει ώς  τώρα

Η λύση είναι απλή,  αφου δεν σου αρέσουν μην τους ξαναδώσεις τα λεφτά σου,  (δεν πιστέυω να έχεις παράπονο μέχρι τώρα οτι με 10 ευρώ  έκανας  χχχχ  λεπτά  κλήσεων)

Υπάρχουν και άλλοι που χρεώνουν κανονικά  και έχουν διαφορετικά συμβόλαια,  γιατί δεν πηγαίνετε εκεί;


Και ξαναλέω fair use,  σου βγάζω ενα πρόγραμμα  με δωρεάν  κάποιες κλήσεις  γιατί ελπίζω  οτι θα κάνεις χρήση και των πληρωμένων,   αλλά όχι  ειναι έξυπνος ο πόντιος,  κάνει κλήσεις μονο στα δωρεάν  εεεε συγνώμη παιδιά.

Δεν σας αρέσει,  γνωρίζεται το ονομα της εταίριας,  και το τι εταίριες έχει απο κάτω, μην ξαναπάρετε  (αλλά πως να το κάνουμε το δωρεάν  τραβάει  :Razz:  )


Μπορείτε άνετα να πάτε σε κάποιον φθηνότερο ........

----------


## BoGe

Ωραία, θα ανοίξω και εγώ μια εταιρεία, με ξεφτιλιστικές χρεώσεις, θα κάνω ότι μου γουστάρει στους πελάτες μου, οι οποίοι αφου θα είμαι ο πιο φτηνός θα πρέπει να είναι και ευχαριστημένοι από πάνω.

----------


## sdikr

> Ωραία, θα ανοίξω και εγώ μια εταιρεία, με ξεφτιλιστικές χρεώσεις, θα κάνω ότι μου γουστάρει στους πελάτες μου, οι οποίοι αφου θα είμαι ο πιο φτηνός θα πρέπει να είναι και ευχαριστημένοι από πάνω.


Θές να γίνω κακός εεεε;

ειναί σαν την vivodi  Που ξαφνικά είπαν,  τέρμα το dslphone στα χανια!


Γιατί δεν λές κάτι για την vivodi;

ΥΓ  στην Ελλάδα είμαστε κανείς δεν σε σταματά να κάνεις την BoGeNet

----------


## aggelopas

Ρε sdkir πας καλά? Λεμε οτι δεν γινοταν ανανεωση των credits οπως ελεγε και το e-mail που μου στειλανε και εσυ μου λες οτι αφου ειναι γαματη η υπηρεσια ας με κλεψουν και λιγο δεν εγινε τιποτα???????? 

 Τι fair use λες και ξαναλες? Αυτα που λεει η εταιρια που μου παρεχει αυτες τις υπηρεσιες δεν τα τηρει.Αυτο εγινε σε εμενα πριν ενα μηνα,και τωρα βλεπω και σε αλλους.Σε εσενα δεν εγινε,δεν ξερω γιατι,δεν με απασχολει ουτε και εσενα αφου σου δουλευει.

Εγω εφ' οσον εχω καποια προβληματα οφειλαν να απαντησουν σε καποιο mail,μην μιλησω για refund κιολας αφου οφειλεται σε δικο τους λαθος το οτι εχασα τα credits.(συγκεκριμενα εμφανιζε 3 τροπους πληρωμης αντι για τουλαχιστον 5 που ειχε και δεν ειχα σκοπο να ασχολειθω με αυτους τους 3)

Δεν καταλαβαινω που διαφωνουμε επιτελους??

----------


## sdikr

> Ρε sdkir πας καλά? Λεμε οτι δεν γινοταν ανανεωση των credits οπως ελεγε και το e-mail που μου στειλανε και εσυ μου λες οτι αφου ειναι γαματη η υπηρεσια ας με κλεψουν και λιγο δεν εγινε τιποτα???????? 
> 
>  Τι fair use λες και ξαναλες? Αυτα που λεει η εταιρια που μου παρεχει αυτες τις υπηρεσιες δεν τα τηρει.Αυτο εγινε σε εμενα πριν ενα μηνα,και τωρα βλεπω και σε αλλους.Σε εσενα δεν εγινε,δεν ξερω γιατι,δεν με απασχολει ουτε και εσενα αφου σου δουλευει.
> 
> Εγω εφ' οσον εχω καποια προβληματα οφειλαν να απαντησουν σε καποιο mail,μην μιλησω για refund κιολας αφου οφειλεται σε δικο τους λαθος το οτι εχασα τα credits.(συγκεκριμενα εμφανιζε 3 τροπους πληρωμης αντι για τουλαχιστον 5 που ειχε και δεν ειχα σκοπο να ασχολειθω με αυτους τους 3)
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαινω που διαφωνουμε επιτελους??


Δεν κατάλαβες,  εγώ λέω οτι στην ανανέωση σε εμένα δουλέψε μια χαρά   :Wink: 

και πιστέυω πως  εδώ εχουμε αρκετους χρήστες, των υπηρεσιών,  αλλά δεν βλέπω κάποιον να φωνάζει......


Η εταίρια σου ειπε τι παρέχει,  δεχτηκες τους όρους,   ας μην τους δεχόσουν

----------


## [PWN] ROXAMIS

> Ρε sdkir πας καλά? Λεμε οτι δεν γινοταν ανανεωση των credits


Αυτό που λες είναι bug μου έχει τύχει και σε νέο πελάτη – λογαριασμό μόλις έκανα logout login όλα ήσαν οκ ..

----------


## BoGe

> Θές να γίνω κακός εεεε;
> 
> ειναί σαν την vivodi  Που ξαφνικά είπαν,  τέρμα το dslphone στα χανια!
> 
> 
> Γιατί δεν λές κάτι για την vivodi;
> 
> ΥΓ  στην Ελλάδα είμαστε κανείς δεν σε σταματά να κάνεις την BoGeNet


DSLPhone ουδέποτε είχα/έχω.
Sipdiscount/Voipbuster έχω.
Και σαν υπηρεσία που έχω, και που χρησιμοποιούσα/χρησιμοποιώ, είμαι σε θέση να πω την γνώμη μου, για κάτι που μου χτύπησε άσχημα.
Το σχολιό σου στα ξεκάρφωτα εδώ για την Vivodi, το θεωρώ ατυχές.
Αλλά, αν θες να πετάγομαι σαν κάποιον, που δεν είχε ποτέ Vivodi, και την βρίζει συνέχεις χωρίς σοβαρά επιχειρήματα, χωρίς να σέβεται τους υπόλοιπους, ναι μεν εύκολο αλλά δεν θα το κάνω.

----------


## nrg_polini

> Αλλά, αν θες να πετάγομαι σαν κάποιον, που δεν είχε ποτέ Vivodi, και την βρίζει συνέχεις χωρίς σοβαρά επιχειρήματα, χωρίς να σέβεται τους υπόλοιπους, ναι μεν εύκολο αλλά δεν θα το κάνω.


love you too  :Embarassed:

----------


## Themos3

Και ολη αυτη η κουβεντα επειδη καποιος θεωρησε πολυ χρονοβορο να κανει ενα account στους moneybookers.Και πονταρει η VoipBuster οτι αμα τον βαλω τον αλλο να κανει moneybookers(μια υπερβολικα γνωστη και αξιοπιστη εταιρεια) θα βαρεθει και θα του φαω τα 6 ευρω του και θα τον χασω και απο πελατη να ησυχασουμε επιτελους επειδη εκανε και πολλα τηλεφωνα στη γιαγια του τελευταια.Ελεεινες καταστασεις.Προσοχη δεν επικροτω την εταιρεια και δε λεω οτι να σου περιοριζει τους τροπους πληρωμης ειναι σωστο και δημοκρατικο αλλα πολυς ντορος για το τιποτα.ΚΑΛΕΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## akat78

> Και ολη αυτη η κουβεντα επειδη καποιος θεωρησε πολυ χρονοβορο να κανει ενα account στους moneybookers.Και πονταρει η VoipBuster οτι αμα τον βαλω τον αλλο να κανει moneybookers(μια υπερβολικα γνωστη και αξιοπιστη εταιρεια) θα βαρεθει και θα του φαω τα 6 ευρω του και θα τον χασω και απο πελατη να ησυχασουμε επιτελους επειδη εκανε και πολλα τηλεφωνα στη γιαγια του τελευταια.Ελεεινες καταστασεις


Το λιγότερο που μπορώ να πω για αυτό είναι ότι υπάρχει έλειψη σοβαρότητας. Δοκίμασες να πληρώσεις φίλε μου με πιστωτική κάρτα μέσω Moneybookers? Προφανώς όχι....μόλις δοκιμάσεις θα έχεις άποψη!




> Δεν κατάλαβες, εγώ λέω οτι στην ανανέωση σε εμένα δουλέψε μια χαρά 
> και πιστέυω πως εδώ εχουμε αρκετους χρήστες, των υπηρεσιών, αλλά δεν βλέπω κάποιον να φωνάζει......
> 
> Η εταίρια σου ειπε τι παρέχει, δεχτηκες τους όρους, ας μην τους δεχόσουν


Σε εσένα δούλεψε μια χαρά! Σε πολλούς όμως έχει συμβεί ότι συνέβη και σε εμένα. Κάνε μια βόλτα στο Forum του voipbuster και θα καταλάβεις. Μην ξαναμιλήσουμε για τους όρους που αποδέχεσε καταντάει βαρετό! Δεν υπάρχει εταιρία που αλλάζει τον τρόπο πληρωμής ανα πελάτη. Αυτά γίνονται με σκοπο!




> Αυτό που λες είναι bug μου έχει τύχει και σε νέο πελάτη – λογαριασμό μόλις έκανα logout login όλα ήσαν οκ ..


Λόγω του επαγγέλματος μου σου λέω ότι είναι αδύνατο να είναι bug και σίγουρα αυτό που λες με το Logout - Login δεν αληθεύει!

Και επειδή ακούω συνέχεια την λέξη είναι τσάμπα και είναι τσάμπα να ξεκαθαρίσουμε το τσάμπα. Τσάμπα σημαίνει δεν πληρώνω - δεν βάζω σε κανέναν λογαριασμό χρήματα που θα χαθούν μετά από 4 μήνες αν δεν ανανεώσω. Άρα δεν είναι τσάμπα! Ακόμα και αν ανανεώσω το επόμενο 4μηνο βάζοντας άλλα 10€ αν δεν τα καταναλώσω και δεν τα ανανεώσω θα τα χάσω.

Απλά μαθηματικά είναι!!

Μια εταιρία δεν κρίνεται μόνο για τις τιμές που προσφέρει αλλά και για τον τρόπο που φέρεται στον πελάτη και για τις υπηρεσίες που παρέχει.

----------


## aggelopas

> Δεν κατάλαβες,  εγώ λέω οτι στην ανανέωση σε εμένα δουλέψε μια χαρά  
> 
> και πιστέυω πως  εδώ εχουμε αρκετους χρήστες, των υπηρεσιών,  αλλά δεν βλέπω κάποιον να φωνάζει......
> 
> 
> Η εταίρια σου ειπε τι παρέχει,  δεχτηκες τους όρους,   ας μην τους δεχόσουν



Δεν εχεις καταλαβει κατι μου φαινεται...Απο που βλεπεις οτι διαφωνω με τους ορους που δεχτηκα?

Το οτι υπαρχουν αρκετοι χρηστες των υπηρεσιων που δεν εχουν προβληματα και τα διπλα αποσιωπητικα τι εννοουν? Οτι ξυπνησα μια μερα και λεω δεν παω να θαψω την voipbuster και τα παρακλαδια της??

Υπαρχει προβλημα,αλλα δεν λες να το καταλαβεις! Δεν νομιζω οτι εχεις λογο αλλα και παλι γιατι να διαφωνησεις μαζι μου.
Αν θες screenshots να δεις τι παιζει σε μενα ζητησε το μου.

----------


## [PWN] ROXAMIS

> Λόγω του επαγγέλματος μου σου λέω ότι είναι αδύνατο να είναι bug και σίγουρα αυτό που λες με το Logout - Login δεν αληθεύει


Ναι λεω ψεματα δεν ειχα τι να κανω και ειπα να γραψω και εγω κατι.   :Mad:

----------


## akat78

> Ναι λεω ψεματα δεν ειχα τι να κανω και ειπα να γραψω και εγω κατι.


Πόσα login - logout θες να κάνω για να μην μου βγάζει τα παρακάτω αποτελέσματα?

Εσύ μήπως βλέπεις περισσότερους τρόπους πληρωμής? μήπως?

Αυτο το bug γουστάρει να ταλαιπωρεί όλους αυτούς που έχουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα και η εταιρία voipbuster αναφέρει ότι αυτοί είναι οι τρόποι πληρωμής του συστήματος! 

Αφού αυτοί είναι οι τρόποι πληρωμής εσείς πως βλέπετε περισσότερους? Και πως εγώ με νέα εγγραφή με διαφορετικό email είδα όλους τους τρόπους πληρωμής? Και τους είδα από το ίδιο PC από τον ίδιο browser χωρίς να διαγράψω cookies...Ούτε καν το session του Browser δεν άλλαξα!

Δύσκολο δεν είναι να είναι Bug?

----------


## rdaniel

ερώτηση: when is enough actually ENOUGH?  :Thinking: 

που σημαίνει: μήπως το έχουμε παραζαλίσει το θέμα;!  :Thumb down: 


ΟΚ, το είπες, το ακούσαμε, το εμπεδώσαμε, σου απάντησαν, εμπεδώσαμε και τις απαντήσεις, μήπως να πηγαίναμε παρακάτω; Η να κάνεις και μια αναίρεση στο Εφετείο, μέχρι να δικαιωθείς;! 

Από τη στιγμή που έχεις πει και έχεις αιτιολογήσει την άποψή σου, τα υπόλοιπα καταντούν κουραστικά, από ένα σημείο και πέρα, χωρίς παρεξήγηση ...  :Smile:

----------


## aggelopas

> ερώτηση: when is enough actually ENOUGH? 
> 
> που σημαίνει: μήπως το έχουμε παραζαλίσει το θέμα;! 
> 
> 
> ΟΚ, το είπες, το ακούσαμε, το εμπεδώσαμε, σου απάντησαν, εμπεδώσαμε και τις απαντήσεις, μήπως να πηγαίναμε παρακάτω; Η να κάνεις και μια αναίρεση στο Εφετείο, μέχρι να δικαιωθείς;! 
> 
> Από τη στιγμή που έχεις πει και έχεις αιτιολογήσει την άποψή σου, τα υπόλοιπα καταντούν κουραστικά, από ένα σημείο και πέρα, χωρίς παρεξήγηση ...



Δεν καταλαβα που κολλας εσυ? Εχουμε ενα προβλημα και μεσω της δικτυακης αυτης κοινοτητας ψαχνουμε μια λυση εκτος απο ειρωνεια.
Δηλαδη το topic αυτο πρεπει να ειμαι μονο του στυλ : ''α,πολυ ωραιο το voipbuster,τελος ο πΟΤΕ,χαχα ωραια και φθηνη ομιλια''??? Ελεος...

----------


## [PWN] ROXAMIS

*AKAT78* Δεν προσπαθώ να αποδείξω κάτι αλλά να σε βοηθήσω.
Εάν μπορείς κάνε Login με άλλο username και μετά logout και login με το
Δικό σου…Εμένα σε φίλο που θα έβαζα για πρώτη φορά λεφτά μου έκανε το πρόβλημα που λες έκανα  αυτές τις κινήσεις και όλα εντάξει..
Με τι Browser είσαι ?? γίνονται και κουφά παράδειγμα η σελίδα   www.mycosmos.gr
Με firefox εξαφανίζει την δυνατότητα για sms...χωρίς εμφανές πρόβλημα ..

----------


## akat78

> ερώτηση: when is enough actually ENOUGH? 
> 
> που σημαίνει: μήπως το έχουμε παραζαλίσει το θέμα;! 
> 
> 
> ΟΚ, το είπες, το ακούσαμε, το εμπεδώσαμε, σου απάντησαν, εμπεδώσαμε και τις απαντήσεις, μήπως να πηγαίναμε παρακάτω; Η να κάνεις και μια αναίρεση στο Εφετείο, μέχρι να δικαιωθείς;! 
> 
> Από τη στιγμή που έχεις πει και έχεις αιτιολογήσει την άποψή σου, τα υπόλοιπα καταντούν κουραστικά, από ένα σημείο και πέρα, χωρίς παρεξήγηση ...


Όπως βλέπεις το θέμα είναι ανοιχτό ακόμα...προσπαθούμε να καταλήξουμε σε κάποιο συμπέρασμα...αν σε κουράζει άνοιξε άλλο topic.




> AKAT78 Δεν προσπαθώ να αποδείξω κάτι αλλά να σε βοηθήσω.
> Εάν μπορείς κάνε Login με άλλο username και μετά logout και login με το
> Δικό σου…Εμένα σε φίλο που θα έβαζα για πρώτη φορά λεφτά μου έκανε το πρόβλημα που λες έκανα αυτές τις κινήσεις και όλα εντάξει..
> Με τι Browser είσαι ?? γίνονται και κουφά παράδειγμα η σελίδα www.mycosmos.gr
> Με firefox εξαφανίζει την δυνατότητα για sms...χωρίς εμφανές πρόβλημα ..


Δυστηχώς το δοκίμασα και με διαφορετικό account και πήρα τα ίδια αποτελέσματα. Να ρωτήσω κατι άλλο τώρα 2 μέρες μετα την ενεργοποίηση δεν σου δίνεται η δυνατότητα να αγοράσεις άλλα credits? Εμένα παντώς δεν μου επιτρέπει ακόμα.

ΥΓ η όλη  συζήτηση γίνεται για να καταλήξουμε σε κάτι και να μην βλέπουμε μονόπλευρα.

----------


## nnn

Λίγη ηρεμία δεν βλάπτει πιστεύω.
 :Wink:

----------


## schumifer

Το ρωτάω επειδή μου έκανε εντύπωση .Το voipbuster δεν περιλαμβάνει κλήσεις προς σταθερά στην Αγγλία έτσι?

----------


## k_kovots

Γεια σας.Ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξής.Θέλησα να δοκιμάσω και εγώ το SKYPE.Χρησιμοποίησα ενα ζευγάρι ακουστικά με μικρόφωνο,έβαλα 10 ευρώ στο λογαριασμό μου και είπα να κάνω τις πρώτες μου κλήσεις.Όμως πρέπει να πω πως δεν μπορούσα να κάνω συνιμιλία!!!Ενώ καλώ τη δοκιμαστική κλήση στον τηλεφωνητή του SKYPE και το τεστ του ήχου δείχνει ότι όλα είναι καλά,όταν επιχείρησα να καλέσω σταθερό τηλ. ΟΤΕ υπήρχε πολύ μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στη μεταφορά της φωνής με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω.Οπότε απογοητεύτηκα εντελώς.;Έχω σύνδεση 384/128 ADSL.Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## golity

Μήπως να έκανες και μια δοκιμή με i-call;  :Wink:

----------


## nontasg

Ή και με το voipbuster????

----------


## k_kovots

Μάλλον φταίει η σύνδεση ADSL,αφού 384/128 δεν είναι για πολλά πράγματα.Το πιστεύω αυτό γιατί κάλεσα χτες Θήβα και μιλούσα χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα,ενώ σήμερα τίποτα..Και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι έκλεισα το BitComet που κατέβαζε για να μην έχω πρόβλημα.

----------


## nontasg

> Μάλλον φταίει η σύνδεση ADSL,αφού 384/128 δεν είναι για πολλά πράγματα.Το πιστεύω αυτό γιατί κάλεσα χτες Θήβα και μιλούσα χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα,ενώ σήμερα τίποτα..Και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι έκλεισα το BitComet που κατέβαζε για να μην έχω πρόβλημα.


Και εγώ που έχω 384/128 δεν μπορώ ποτέ να μιλάω και συγχρόνως να κατεβάζω....Και πάλι και με ελεύθερη γραμμή έχω προβλήματα....Πρέπει να έχεις  από 512 και πάνω για αξιοπρεπές voip.... :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## k_kovots

Τότε καλύτερα να το κλείσει ο ΟΤΕ το μαγαζί,αφού χρεώνει τη 1024/256 όσο οι άλλες ευρωπαικες χώρες τα 24 Mbits!!!

----------


## nontasg

Δυστυχώς εδώ είναι Ελλάδα φίλε μου...Έτσι δουλεύουν τα πράγματα...Έχεις 100% δίκιο,αλλά τί να κάνουμε??? :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## sdn

> DSLPhone ουδέποτε είχα/έχω.


Γιατί πάλι εγώ νομίζω ότι έγραφες ότι είχες dslphone???? 

Χωρίς αυτό να αποδυναμώνει αυτά που λες!!!

----------


## sdn

> Πόσα login - logout θες να κάνω για να μην μου βγάζει τα παρακάτω αποτελέσματα?
> 
> Εσύ μήπως βλέπεις περισσότερους τρόπους πληρωμής? μήπως?
> 
> Αυτο το bug γουστάρει να ταλαιπωρεί όλους αυτούς που έχουμε το ίδιο πρόβλημα και η εταιρία voipbuster αναφέρει ότι αυτοί είναι οι τρόποι πληρωμής του συστήματος! 
> 
> Αφού αυτοί είναι οι τρόποι πληρωμής εσείς πως βλέπετε περισσότερους? Και πως εγώ με νέα εγγραφή με διαφορετικό email είδα όλους τους τρόπους πληρωμής? Και τους είδα από το ίδιο PC από τον ίδιο browser χωρίς να διαγράψω cookies...Ούτε καν το session του Browser δεν άλλαξα!
> 
> Δύσκολο δεν είναι να είναι Bug?


Εγώ αυτό που θα έκανα είναι να ανοίξω ένα νέο λογαριασμό... Αν είχε πρόβλημα και αυτός... θα ακύρωνα την κάρτα μου και θα ειδοποιούσα αμέσως την τράπεζα μου και κυρίως την PAYPAL....

----------


## k_kovots

Να αντικαταστήσουμε τον ΟΤΕ με προγράμματα κινητής τηλεφωνίας όπως αυτό το οικογενειακό της Vodafone,να κόψουμε τον ΟΤΕ για κάνα χρόνο μέχρι να λυγίσει οικονομικά και να ιδιωτικοποιηθεί,να τον πάρουν ξένες εταιρίες και να τον κάνουν οργανισμό της προκοπής!!!Να δούμε και μεις Ιντερνετ ADSL με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης!!!

----------


## nontasg

> Να αντικαταστήσουμε τον ΟΤΕ με προγράμματα κινητής τηλεφωνίας όπως αυτό το οικογενειακό της Vodafone,να κόψουμε τον ΟΤΕ για κάνα χρόνο μέχρι να λυγίσει οικονομικά και να ιδιωτικοποιηθεί,να τον πάρουν ξένες εταιρίες και να τον κάνουν οργανισμό της προκοπής!!!Να δούμε και μεις Ιντερνετ ADSL με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης!!!


Πολύ καλή σκέψη,αλλά η θεωρία από την πράξη απέχει πολύ φίλε μου......Και θέλει μαζική πρωτοβουλία,πράγμα δύσκολο για τη χώρα μας....

----------


## BoGe

> Γιατί πάλι εγώ νομίζω ότι έγραφες ότι είχες dslphone???? 
> 
> Χωρίς αυτό να αποδυναμώνει αυτά που λες!!!


Δεν είχα ποτέ και ούτε έχω για πολλούς λόγους.

----------


## BoGe

> Να αντικαταστήσουμε τον ΟΤΕ με προγράμματα κινητής τηλεφωνίας όπως αυτό το οικογενειακό της Vodafone,να κόψουμε τον ΟΤΕ για κάνα χρόνο μέχρι να λυγίσει οικονομικά και να ιδιωτικοποιηθεί,να τον πάρουν ξένες εταιρίες και να τον κάνουν οργανισμό της προκοπής!!!Να δούμε και μεις Ιντερνετ ADSL με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης!!!


Τον έχω κρατήσει μόνο για τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις.
Ο λογαρισμός έρχεται μόνο με το πάγιο.
Για ένα διάστημα χρησιμοποιούσα Voipbuster, έως που δεν άντεξα την ποιότητα που έχει και χρησιμοποιώ άλλον VoIP πάροχο.
Αν υπήρχε κάπιος VoIP πάροχος που να έδινε φορητότητα στα σταθερά του ΟΤΕ, χωρίς να με δεσμεύει με κλειδωμένα ΑΤΑ, κλπ.. θα είχα πάει σε αυτόν, και θα είχα καταργήσει εντελώς τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## sdn

> Δεν είχα ποτέ και ούτε έχω για πολλούς λόγους.


Εντάξει. Ίσως να έκανα λάθος. Άλλο πράγμα το χρησιμοποιώ το dslphone και άλλο έχω dslphone!!!

----------


## BoGe

> Εντάξει. Ίσως να έκανα λάθος. Άλλο πράγμα το χρησιμοποιώ το dslphone και άλλο έχω dslphone!!!


Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι εννοείς.
Ακριβώς επειδή δεν έχω, δεν μπορώ να πω πολλά για αυτό.

----------


## sdikr

> Να αντικαταστήσουμε τον ΟΤΕ με προγράμματα κινητής τηλεφωνίας όπως αυτό το οικογενειακό της Vodafone,να κόψουμε τον ΟΤΕ για κάνα χρόνο μέχρι να λυγίσει οικονομικά και να ιδιωτικοποιηθεί,να τον πάρουν ξένες εταιρίες και να τον κάνουν οργανισμό της προκοπής!!!Να δούμε και μεις Ιντερνετ ADSL με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης!!!


Γιατί σου είπε κανείς οτι η vodafone  δεν πληρώνει στον ΟΤΕ;

Φυσικά απο όσο καταλαβαίνω θα έχεις και internet  απο την vodafone......  είμαι σίγουρος οτι η vodafone  θα συμφωνήσει με την σκέψη σου,   για την τσέπη σου δεν ξέρω  :Razz:

----------


## sdn

> Δεν κατάλαβα ακριβώς τι εννοείς.
> Ακριβώς επειδή δεν έχω, δεν μπορώ να πω πολλά για αυτό.


Οκ πρέπει να έκανα λάθος γιατί συνήθως γράφεις για την vivodi αλλά  μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείς i-call

----------


## aggelopas

Λοιπον εφτιαξα εναν νεο λογαριασμο στην sipdiscount και οταν παω να πληρωσω μου εμφανιζει μονο moneybookers,regular bank transfer,voip resellers και redeem voucher.
Στην αρχικη σελιδα βεβαια πριν κανεις login εχει και το paypal,vsa,mastercard.

Να υποθεσω οτι ειναι σε ολους σας ετσι???

----------


## sdikr

Σε εμένα πάντως τα βγάζει κανονικα

----------


## aggelopas

Οριστε το δικο μου με το νεο λογαριασμο. 

Τα ιδια βγαζει και στον παλιο βεβαια.
Δεν απανταν ποτε και στα email να βγαλουμε και ακρη...

sdikr χαλασες 18 ευρω σε 5 μερες ή ειναι νεος λογαριασμος και ο δικος σου?

----------


## BoGe

Στον παλιό λογαριασμό, μου βγάζεις αυτές τις επιλογές.
Aggelops, τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν υπάρχει.
sdn, έχω δοκιμάσει αρκετές εταιρείες, ξένες και ελληνικές. Αυτόν τον καιρό χρησιμοποιώ το icall.

----------


## aggelopas

Ελεος πως γινεται αυτο?? Εσενα εχει ακομα περισσοτερα!!!

----------


## euri

*aggelopa*, τι χώρα διαμονής/τιμολόγησης έχεις ορίσει;

----------


## BoGe

> Ελεος πως γινεται αυτο?? Εσενα εχει ακομα περισσοτερα!!!


Ναι, γιατί είχα δηλώσει χώρα διαμονής Γαλλία, για να πάρω τοπικό νούμερο.
Στο Voipbuster που έχω δηλώσει Ελλάδα, μου βγάζει τα ίδια με sdikr

----------


## sdn

> Οριστε το δικο μου με το νεο λογαριασμο. 
> 
> Τα ιδια βγαζει και στον παλιο βεβαια.
> Δεν απανταν ποτε και στα email να βγαλουμε και ακρη...
> 
> sdikr χαλασες 18 ευρω σε 5 μερες ή ειναι νεος λογαριασμος και ο δικος σου?



Αυτό που λες είναι πολύ περίεργο. Εκτός και για κάποιο λόγο έχουν την IP σου σε black list αλλά για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να έχεις σταθερή. Από την άλλη πλευρά δεν τους έχεις δώσει την κάρτα σου για να είναι σε black list η κάρτα... Άρα... Πως είπαμε ότι σε λένε??? Μητσοτάκη  :Smile:  
Πάντως είναι πολύ περίεργο. 

ΙΔΕΑ. Μήπως έχεις τίποτα τρελά στον υπολογιστή σου που δείχνουν την IP σου να είναι από χώρα που δεν υποστηρίζει η PAYPAL??????????????????????????????  ή μήπως δεν μπορούν να δουν την IP σου??? Αυτό είναι το μόνο λογικό που έχω βρει για την περίπτωση σου. Αν η απάντηση είναι σε όλα αρνητική θα επανέλθω αλλά με μη-λογικές υποθέσεις  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## aggelopas

Ελλαδα εχω δηλωσει και δεν εχω τιποτα που να κρυβει/εμφανιζει IP.Επισης εχω dynamic αν και δεν νομιζω οτι παιζει ρολο η IP.

----------


## con

> Ελλαδα εχω δηλωσει και δεν εχω τιποτα που να κρυβει/εμφανιζει IP.Επισης εχω dynamic αν και δεν νομιζω οτι παιζει ρολο η IP.


Έχεις σβήσει cookies & cache? Ή δοκίμασε και από άλλο υπολογιστή. Εμένα μου βγάζει όλους τους τρόπους πληρωμής πάντως...

----------


## greece_gus

Πέντε μέρες χρήσης με το voipbuster και με χρήση υοηρεσίας direct-call ,χρέωσης 3 σεντς ανά κλήση.Ποιότης ικανοποιητικότατη, δίχως καθυστέρηση,αντίλαλο κ.λ.π.Προφανώς διότι με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν γίνεται χρήση της διαδυκτιακής συνδέσεως για την πραγματοποίηση των κλήσεων.

----------


## aggelopas

Δοκιμασα απο αλλο pc που δεν ειχε τις ιδιες ρυθμισεις με το δικο μου και χωρις cookies και μου εβγαλε παλι τους ιδιους τροπους πληρωμης!
Αν μπορει καποιος απο εσας να δημιουργησει ενα νεο λογαριασμο και ας μου πει αν του βγαζει τα μισα οπως και εμενα.

----------


## nontasg

Εμένα πάντως σήμερα που μπήκα για ανανέωση credits μου βγάζει τις εξής επιλογές:

Visa 
Visa Electron 
MasterCard 
ChinaUnionPay 
PayPal 
MoneyBookers 
Regular Bank Transfer 
Voip Resellers
 Redeem Voucher 

Τώρα για καινούργιο λογαριασμό δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται..... :Thinking:

----------


## bobz2335

Το VOIP δε μου δούλευε σωστά με ADSL384/128.  Γραμμή από ΟΤΕ και provider Forthnet.  Έπρεπε να αποσυνδέω την ADSL και να μπαίνω με απλό modem PSTN.  Αυτό πως εξηγείται?  Με ποια λογική λοιπόν κάποιοι συστήνουν αναβάθμιση τηε ADSL σε υψηλότερες ταχύτητες?

Κατάργησα την ADSL και από Σεπτέβριο θα κάνω καινούρια σύνδεση.  Ποιός είναι ο provider με τα λιγότερα προβλήματα σε VOIP?  Σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιώ VoipBuster.

Bob

----------


## sdn

> Το VOIP δε μου δούλευε σωστά με ADSL384/128.  Γραμμή από ΟΤΕ και provider Forthnet.  Έπρεπε να αποσυνδέω την ADSL και να μπαίνω με απλό modem PSTN.  Αυτό πως εξηγείται?  Με ποια λογική λοιπόν κάποιοι συστήνουν αναβάθμιση τηε ADSL σε υψηλότερες ταχύτητες?
> 
> Κατάργησα την ADSL και από Σεπτέβριο θα κάνω καινούρια σύνδεση.  Ποιός είναι ο provider με τα λιγότερα προβλήματα σε VOIP?  Σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιώ VoipBuster.
> 
> Bob


Vivodi, Tellas, HOL μόνο από δικό τους δίκτυο

----------


## pan.nl

Πάντως αυτό με την ποιότητα που σε ελληνικά νούμερα δεν είναι καλή πολύ μου δίνει στα νεύρα. Το Voipbuster έχει χάσει τη "μάχη" και για σοβαρότερα τηλεφωνήματα δυστυχώς χρησιμοποιώ ΟΤΕ. Ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις όντως. 

Α, ο sip1.voipbuster.com δε μου λειτουργεί πλέον. Είχε πρόβλημα χθές και τον άλλαξα μόνιμα σε sip.voipbuster.com, απλά προς ενημέρωση των υπολοίπων το αναφέρω.

Φιλικά

----------


## BoGe

> Πάντως αυτό με την ποιότητα που σε ελληνικά νούμερα δεν είναι καλή πολύ μου δίνει στα νεύρα. Το Voipbuster έχει χάσει τη "μάχη" και για σοβαρότερα τηλεφωνήματα δυστυχώς χρησιμοποιώ ΟΤΕ. Ό,τι πληρώνεις παίρνεις όντως.


Είχα βαρεθεί να με ρωτάνε "από που παίρνεις", κλπ...
Πλέον την άλλαξα και βρήκα την ησυχία μου. 
Όντως ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις.

----------


## nontasg

Δυστυχώς τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω πολλά προβλήματα με τις web activated calls.Ακούω πολύ λίγο τον άλλο,εννοώ πολύ σιγά..... :Evil:   :Evil: 
Και μερικές φορές έχει και επιστροφή φωνής.....Έχω αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι.... :RTFM:

----------


## cosmos

Δεν είχε πρόβλημα ο sip1είχε ο stun server...

----------


## BoGe

> Δυστυχώς τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω πολλά προβλήματα με τις web activated calls.Ακούω πολύ λίγο τον άλλο,εννοώ πολύ σιγά..... 
> Και μερικές φορές έχει και επιστροφή φωνής.....Έχω αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι....


Όταν είναι η ποιότητα έτσι, χωρίς την γαμμή μας DSL, φαντάσου την ποιότητα όταν μεσολαβεί η γραμμή μας.
Πάντος το  webactivated, είναι ένα καλό testarisma για την ποιότητα της εταιρείας.

----------


## nontasg

> Όταν είναι η ποιότητα έτσι, χωρίς την γαμμή μας DSL, φαντάσου την ποιότητα όταν μεσολαβεί η γραμμή μας.
> Πάντος το  webactivated, είναι ένα καλό testarisma για την ποιότητα της εταιρείας.


Τεστάρισμα που δεν έχει καλό αποτέλεσμα όμως.....Και βέβαια ούτε συζήτηση για τα τηλέφωνα μέσω του προγράμματος,ακόμα χειρότερα εκεί......
Έλεγα να  μην ξαναβάλω credts αλλά θα χάσω τα παλιά.....

----------


## dragonfighter

Εγώ πάντως είμαι ευχαριστημένος με το voipbuster. Η ποιότητα μπορεί να μην είναι πολύ καλή αλλά  ούτε και άθλια και μιλάς δωρεάν και υπεραστικά. Προχθες είχα και εγώ πρόβλημα, δεν άκουγα τπτ αλλά αυτό μόνο προχθες.

----------


## nontasg

> Εγώ πάντως είμαι ευχαριστημένος με το voipbuster. Η ποιότητα μπορεί να μην είναι πολύ καλή αλλά  ούτε και άθλια και μιλάς δωρεάν και υπεραστικά. Προχθες είχα και εγώ πρόβλημα, δεν άκουγα τπτ αλλά αυτό μόνο προχθες.


Μα κι εγώ μπορώ να μιλήσω,αλλά ακούγεται πολύ χαμηλά η φωνή του συνομιλητή μου και μερικές φορές υπάρχει και η επιστροφή φωνής που είναι εκνευριστική....Βέβαια το ότι είναι πολύ συμφέρουσα η χρήση του,ούτε συζήτηση.....Ξέρεις τι λεφτά έχω γλυτώσει???  :Worthy:

----------


## bobz2335

> Vivodi, Tellas, HOL μόνο από δικό τους δίκτυο


Άρα δηλαδή εντοπίζεται το πρόβλημα μόνο στο δύκτιο του ΟΤΕ.  Τότε πως εξηγείται ότι το PSTN-VOIP δουλεύει?  

Καλά, μόνο οι Vivodi, Tellas, HOL έχουν δικό τους δύκτιο?  Και πως ξέρω ότι αν πάω με αυτές τις εταιρίες, θα με βάλουν σε δικό τους δύκτιο και όχι μέσω ΟΤΕ?  

Με Vivodi είχα μία πολύ δυσάρεστη εμπειρία παλιά.  Την αποφεύγω.

Bob

----------


## pan.nl

> Δεν είχε πρόβλημα ο sip1είχε ο stun server...


Αν βγάλω τον stun server από τις ρυθμίσεις του Sipura δεν τρέχει και τίποτα φαντάζομαι. Απλά ρωτώ για να αποφύγω πιθανό μελλοντικό πρόβλημα.

Φιλικά

----------


## sdn

Ας μην γινόμαστε άδικοι. Με τέτοια τιμολόγια τι ποιότητα μπορεί να έχει??? Για εμένα αποτελεί θαύμα το ότι βγάζεις με την πρώτη γραμμή. Οι περισσότερες εταιρείες έχουν ARP ratio γύρο στο 60 με 70%. Αν είχαμε και καλύτερα δίκτυα όλα θα ήταν διαφορετικά. Από Αγγλία & Ρωσία λειτουργεί απλός άψογα...

----------


## dragonfighter

πάλι χθες και σήμερα δεν άκουγεται καλά ο άλλος... αρχίζω να αναρωτιέμαι τι παίζεται...

----------


## pan.nl

> πάλι χθες και σήμερα δεν άκουγεται καλά ο άλλος... αρχίζω να αναρωτιέμαι τι παίζεται...


Αντίθετα στην περίπτωσή μου σήμερα η ποιότητα είναι πάρα πολύ καλή σε όποιο νούμερο κι αν καλέσω. Τί να πεις...  :Thinking:

----------


## bobz2335

Μίλησα με ALTEC και υποστηρίζουνε ότι λύσανε όλα τα VOIP προβλήματα στο i-call με κάποιες ρυθμίσεις.  Μα αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις δε μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και στα άλλα VOIP προγράμματα?

----------


## dragonfighter

έχω παρατηρήσει ότι είναι ανάλογα τις ώρες που πάρεις τηλέφωνο. π.χ το μεσημέρι δεν μπορώ να συννενοηθώ μέσω voip
πειράζω διάφορες ρυθμίσεις μπας και βελτιώσω κάπως την ποιότητα

----------


## BoGe

> έχω παρατηρήσει ότι είναι ανάλογα τις ώρες που πάρεις τηλέφωνο. π.χ το μεσημέρι δεν μπορώ να συννενοηθώ μέσω voip
> πειράζω διάφορες ρυθμίσεις μπας και βελτιώσω κάπως την ποιότητα


Το πρωί η ποιότητα είναι πιο καλή.
Όσο περνά η ώρα χειροτερεύει, αφού αυξάνεται η κίνηση, λογικό είναι.

----------


## nontasg

Εγώ πχ μεσημέρι και απόγευμα με καμμία δύναμη δεν μορώ να μιλήσω μέσω voip.Αλλά τι να περιμένεις  με 384.... :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## dragonfighter

Πήρα τηλ. βράδυ, 9-10 ήταν, η ποιότητα τέλεια! Το ίδιο και πρωί! Μεσημέρι από τις 12:30-15:30 μου κάνει κόλπα.. Αλλά σιγά.. 1+ μήνα τώρα, voip και πάλι voip! :One thumb up:

----------


## BELL

παιδια εχω διαβασει αρκετα αρκετα posts κ εντυπωσιαζομαι ιδιαιτερα απο τις γνωσεις αρκετων εκ των μελων, όπως επισης κ απο την επιθυμια τους να τη μοιραστουν.μπραβο keep wrtting

----------


## golity

> παιδια εχω διαβασει αρκετα αρκετα posts κ εντυπωσιαζομαι ιδιαιτερα απο τις γνωσεις αρκετων εκ των μελων, όπως επισης κ απο την επιθυμια τους να τη μοιραστουν.μπραβο keep wrtting


Μα άλλωστε αυτός είναι και ο σκοπός του φόρουμ (εκτός από την ενημέρωση και τον χαβαλέ)...

να βοηθάει ο ένας τον άλλον  :Wink:

----------


## Lumens

Ξεκίνησα να χρησιμοποιώ VoIP μέσω του VoIPBuster και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι αρκετά εντυπωσιασμένος. Το μόνο που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι εάν μπορούμε να δούμε κάπου πόσο δωρεάν χρόνος μας απομένει (από τα 300' την εβδομάδα), ή αν χρειάζεται να το υπολογίζουμε μόνοι μας.

----------


## golity

> Ξεκίνησα να χρησιμοποιώ VoIP μέσω του VoIPBuster και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι αρκετά εντυπωσιασμένος. Το μόνο που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι εάν μπορούμε να δούμε κάπου πόσο δωρεάν χρόνος μας απομένει (από τα 300' την εβδομάδα), ή αν χρειάζεται να το υπολογίζουμε μόνοι μας.


Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο στις επιλογές.

Ένας τρόπος να το κάνεις είναι με copy-paste σε Microsoft Excel η OpenOffice Spreadsheet και να υπολογίσεις το άθροισμα, επίσης αν είναι οι κλήσεις μέσω web activated calls πρέπει να υπολογίσεις τον χρόνο x2  :Wink:

----------


## marioshrist

Εγω αρχισα να χρησιμοποιω το voipbuster πριν απο περιπου 3 μηνες. οφειλω να πω οτι ειμαι
πολυ ευχαριστημενος αφου ειναι πολυ λιγες οι φορες που δεν εχω καταφερει να μιλησω.
Το μονο που παρατηρησα ηταν οτι οταν ηταν ανοιχτος ο υπολογιστης 1-2 μερες και
 κατεβαζε μετα οταν ανοιγα το voipbuster (με κλειστα κατεβασματα εχω 384) επερνε 
γυρω στο 70% το επεξεργαστη (P4 3.06) και κολουσε ο υπολογιστης.
 μετα απο restart ολα ηταν καλα. Εχει αντιμετωπισει κανεις κατι παρομοιο;
Επισης τι ειναι τα web activated calls;

----------


## nontasg

> Επισης τι ειναι τα web activated calls;


Τα web activated calls είναι κλήσεις που μπορείς να κάνεις χρησιμοποιώντας το σταθερό σου τηλέφωνο.Απλά ορίζεις στο voipbuster τον αριθμό του σταθερού σου και τον αριθμό που θες να πάρεις.Κάνεις κλήση,χτυπάει το τηλέφωνό σου,το σηκώνεις και κάνει αυτόματα προώθηση προς τον άλλο αριθμό που έχεις ορίσει.Βολεύει πολύ όταν χρησιμοποιείς την ADSL σου πχ για κατέβασμα,γιατί η κλήση γίνεται μέσω του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ χωρίς να τρώει bandwidth από την ADSL σου.Η μόνη χρήση της γραμμής γίνεται για να "στηθεί" η κλήση.
Στο voipbuster υπάρχει μια χρέωση 0,03 ευρώ για κάθε τέτοια κλήση ανεξαρτήτως από τη διάρκειά της.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα! :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## nontasg

> Το μονο που παρατηρησα ηταν οτι οταν ηταν ανοιχτος ο υπολογιστης 1-2 μερες και
>  κατεβαζε μετα οταν ανοιγα το voipbuster (με κλειστα κατεβασματα εχω 384) επερνε 
> γυρω στο 70% το επεξεργαστη (P4 3.06) και κολουσε ο υπολογιστης.
>  μετα απο restart ολα ηταν καλα. Εχει αντιμετωπισει κανεις κατι παρομοιο;


Μου έχει τύχει και μένα μερικές φορές με celeron στα 2GHz και όντως είναι εκνευριστικό......Αλλά εντάξει μωρέ,τα καλά των παραθύρων του κυρίου Πόρτα είναι αυτά..... :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## marioshrist

> Τα web activated calls είναι κλήσεις που μπορείς να κάνεις χρησιμοποιώντας το σταθερό σου τηλέφωνο.Απλά ορίζεις στο voipbuster τον αριθμό του σταθερού σου και τον αριθμό που θες να πάρεις.Κάνεις κλήση,χτυπάει το τηλέφωνό σου,το σηκώνεις και κάνει αυτόματα προώθηση προς τον άλλο αριθμό που έχεις ορίσει.Βολεύει πολύ όταν χρησιμοποιείς την ADSL σου πχ για κατέβασμα,γιατί η κλήση γίνεται μέσω του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ χωρίς να τρώει bandwidth από την ADSL σου.Η μόνη χρήση της γραμμής γίνεται για να "στηθεί" η κλήση.
> Στο voipbuster υπάρχει μια χρέωση 0,03 ευρώ για κάθε τέτοια κλήση ανεξαρτήτως από τη διάρκειά της.
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!


Βοηθησες πολυ Ευχαριστω!

----------


## nontasg

> Βοηθησες πολυ Ευχαριστω!




Off Topic


		Χαίρομαι.Ελπίζω να με ψηφίσεις στις προσεχείς εκλογές..... :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## marioshrist

> Τα web activated calls είναι κλήσεις που μπορείς να κάνεις χρησιμοποιώντας το σταθερό σου τηλέφωνο.Απλά ορίζεις στο voipbuster τον αριθμό του σταθερού σου και τον αριθμό που θες να πάρεις.Κάνεις κλήση,χτυπάει το τηλέφωνό σου,το σηκώνεις και κάνει αυτόματα προώθηση προς τον άλλο αριθμό που έχεις ορίσει.Βολεύει πολύ όταν χρησιμοποιείς την ADSL σου πχ για κατέβασμα,γιατί η κλήση γίνεται μέσω του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ χωρίς να τρώει bandwidth από την ADSL σου.Η μόνη χρήση της γραμμής γίνεται για να "στηθεί" η κλήση.
> Στο voipbuster υπάρχει μια χρέωση 0,03 ευρώ για κάθε τέτοια κλήση ανεξαρτήτως από τη διάρκειά της.
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!


Α και μια αλλη απορία ετσι δεν υπάρχει καμία χρέωση από τον οτε;;;

----------


## nontasg

> Α και μια αλλη απορία ετσι δεν υπάρχει καμία χρέωση από τον οτε;;;


Θεωρητικά όχι.Χρέωνεται η κλήση στα credits που έχεις στο voipbuster....Τώρα βέβαια πΟΤΕ είναι αυτός......

----------


## marioshrist

> Θεωρητικά όχι.Χρέωνεται η κλήση στα credits που έχεις στο voipbuster....Τώρα βέβαια πΟΤΕ είναι αυτός......


Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να το επιβεβαιωσουμε;

----------


## BoGe

> Α και μια αλλη απορία ετσι δεν υπάρχει καμία χρέωση από τον οτε;;;


Καμία χρέωση απολύτως.

----------


## golity

> Θεωρητικά όχι.Χρέωνεται η κλήση στα credits που έχεις στο voipbuster....Τώρα βέβαια πΟΤΕ είναι αυτός......


Και πρακτικά, όχι  :Wink:

----------


## weakwire

δεν έχει σχέση με οτε.

----------


## aklpts

θα ηθελα να ενημερωσω τους χρηστες του voipbuster, οτι το credit μετα το περας των 120 ημερων παραμενει ακεραιο και μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει με τους εξης 2 τροπους:

1) ειτε να μεταφερθει στον τραπεζικο λογαριασμο μας (paypal υποθετω),  
2) ειτε να προστεθει στο καινουργιο credit που τυχον αγορασουμε

Για την ακριβεια στο site voipbuster.com γρεφει τα εξης:

*How long does my credit last for calls?^ top*

Credit in your VoipBuster balance remains valid for calls for 120 days after your last purchase (unless stated otherwise, see for instance paybyphone transactions). ). If you top up your account after or befor credit expires for calls any old credit left in your account will remain valid as well. If you don&#180;t top up your account, credits can only be transfered back to you by banktransfer.

----------


## weakwire

> θα ηθελα να ενημερωσω τους χρηστες του voipbuster, οτι το credit μετα το περας των 120 ημερων παραμενει ακεραιο και μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει με τους εξης 2 τροπους:
> 
> 1) ειτε να μεταφερθει στον τραπεζικο λογαριασμο μας (paypal υποθετω),  
> 2) ειτε να προστεθει στο καινουργιο credit που τυχον αγορασουμε
> 
> Για την ακριβεια στο site voipbuster.com γρεφει τα εξης:
> 
> *How long does my credit last for calls?^ top*
> 
> Credit in your VoipBuster balance remains valid for calls for 120 days after your last purchase (unless stated otherwise, see for instance paybyphone transactions). ). If you top up your account after or befor credit expires for calls any old credit left in your account will remain valid as well. If you don&#180;t top up your account, credits can only be transfered back to you by banktransfer.


cool... :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## sdikr

> θα ηθελα να ενημερωσω τους χρηστες του voipbuster, οτι το credit μετα το περας των 120 ημερων παραμενει ακεραιο και μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει με τους εξης 2 τροπους:
> 
> 1) ειτε να μεταφερθει στον τραπεζικο λογαριασμο μας (paypal υποθετω),  
> 2) ειτε να προστεθει στο καινουργιο credit που τυχον αγορασουμε
> 
> Για την ακριβεια στο site voipbuster.com γρεφει τα εξης:
> 
> *How long does my credit last for calls?^ top*
> 
> Credit in your VoipBuster balance remains valid for calls for 120 days after your last purchase (unless stated otherwise, see for instance paybyphone transactions). ). If you top up your account after or befor credit expires for calls any old credit left in your account will remain valid as well. If you don&#180;t top up your account, credits can only be transfered back to you by banktransfer.


που ποτέ;

γιατί στο δικό μου δεν κάναν καμια μετάφορα   :Wink:

----------


## aklpts

> που ποτέ;
> 
> γιατί στο δικό μου δεν κάναν καμια μετάφορα


ελα ντε! Και εγω τωρα το ειδα! Ο χρονος θα δειξει πως ακριβως λειτουργει η μεταφορα των χρηματων. Αν υποθεσουμε οτι μας τα γυρνανε στον λογαριασμο μας (paypal, τραπεζικο λογαριασμο) τα εξοδα ποιος τα πληρωνει?

----------


## ppapad

Γειά χαρά σε όλους!!!

Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος το JAJAH? www.jajah.com

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν οι κλήσεις από σταθερό προς κινητά (Ελλάδα) χρεώνουν ανά λεπτό ή ανά κλήση;

Αν ισχύει ανά κλήση, το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα! :Wink:  

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## con

> Γειά χαρά σε όλους!!!
> 
> Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος το JAJAH? www.jajah.com
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν οι κλήσεις από σταθερό προς κινητά (Ελλάδα) χρεώνουν ανά λεπτό ή ανά κλήση;
> 
> Αν ισχύει ανά κλήση, το προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα! 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Το λέει καθαρά: USD/minute...

----------


## nontasg

> θα ηθελα να ενημερωσω τους χρηστες του voipbuster, οτι το credit μετα το περας των 120 ημερων παραμενει ακεραιο και μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει με τους εξης 2 τροπους:
> 
> 1) ειτε να μεταφερθει στον τραπεζικο λογαριασμο μας (paypal υποθετω),  
> 2) ειτε να προστεθει στο καινουργιο credit που τυχον αγορασουμε
> 
> Για την ακριβεια στο site voipbuster.com γρεφει τα εξης:
> 
> *How long does my credit last for calls?^ top*
> 
> Credit in your VoipBuster balance remains valid for calls for 120 days after your last purchase (unless stated otherwise, see for instance paybyphone transactions). ). If you top up your account after or befor credit expires for calls any old credit left in your account will remain valid as well. If you don&#180;t top up your account, credits can only be transfered back to you by banktransfer.


Ακριβώς έτσι είναι!!!εγώ πριν λίγες μέρες ανανέωσα τα credits μου στο voipbuster χωρίς να χαθούν τα προηγούμενα.Άν όμως έχεις πολλά credits πχ 15 ευρώ τότε τι γίνεται?Μπορείς να τα ανανεώσεις ή πρέπει να τα ρίξεις σε ένα συγκεκριμένο ποσό? :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## yianniscan

> Α και μια αλλη απορία ετσι δεν υπάρχει καμία χρέωση από τον οτε;;;





> Θεωρητικά όχι. Χρέωνεται η κλήση στα credits που έχεις στο voipbuster.... Τώρα βέβαια πΟΤΕ είναι αυτός......


Ένα web activated call είναι δύο εισερχόμενες κλήσεις στον πΟΤΕ ή σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο πάροχο, οι οποίες δεν χρεώνονται σε αυτούς που τις λαμβάνουν.

----------


## marioshrist

Να κανω και μια αλλη ερωτηση. τα web activated calls χαλουν πιο γρήγορα τα 300 λεπτα που εχουμε στην διαθεση μας για τις τελευταιες 7 μερες;

----------


## mich83

Εμένα πάντως τον Ιούνιο 8 ευρώ που είχαν μείνει μου τα φάγανε κανονικά  γιατί πριν κανα 10ήμερο που ξαναέβαλα (10 ε) δε προστέθηκαν.

----------


## BoGe

> Να κανω και μια αλλη ερωτηση. τα web activated calls χαλουν πιο γρήγορα τα 300 λεπτα που εχουμε στην διαθεση μας για τις τελευταιες 7 μερες;


Με  web activated calls, αντί 300 λεπτά, έχεις μόλις 150 λεπτά.

----------


## nontasg

> Να κανω και μια αλλη ερωτηση. τα web activated calls χαλουν πιο γρήγορα τα 300 λεπτα που εχουμε στην διαθεση μας για τις τελευταιες 7 μερες;


Δυστυχώς ναι....Άν κάνεις μόνο τέτοιες κλήσεις τα 300 λεπτά είναι 150,γιατί θεωρείται διπλή κλήση:προς το σταθερό σου και προς το άλλο τηλέφωνο που παίρνεις....Και επιπλέον υπάρχει χρέωση 0,03 ευρώ ανά κλήση(προς σταθερά) ανεξαρτήτου διαρκείας.

----------


## dragonfighter

Και αξίζουν αυτά τα web activated calls; Αφού κλήση κάνεις στο σταθερό σου, δεν χρεώνεσαι κανονικά; τι κερδίζεις;

----------


## greece_gus

Αυτό που κερδίζεις είναι ότι 1.Χρεώνεσαι μόνο 3 σεντς ανά κλήση ανεξαρτήτως εάν αυτή γίνεται μέσω του σταθερού σου. 2. Δεν χρειάζεται όσο μιλάς να είσαι καθηλωμένος στον υπολογιστή, και 3ον και σημαντικότερον:αυτού του είδους οι κλήσεις έχουν σαφώς καλύτερη ποιότητα ήχου.Την χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και καμμιά 20ριά ημέρες και ούτε μία κλήση δεν έχει παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα εν αντιθέσει με την κλήση μέσω σύνδεσης...και βεβαίως οι κλήσεις αυτού του είδους δεν απασχολούν διόλου την σύνδεσή σου όσο ομιλείς..

----------


## marioshrist

> Και αξίζουν αυτά τα web activated calls; Αφού κλήση κάνεις στο σταθερό σου, δεν χρεώνεσαι κανονικά; τι κερδίζεις;



Και εγω που το δοκιμασα στην αρχη ειχε ενα ελαχιστο θορυβο η γραμμη αλλα 
ολες τις αλλες φορες η ποιοτητα ηταν εξαιρετικη. Και ουτε καν χρειαστικε 
να σταματησω καθολου τα downloads. πολυ καλη υπηρεσια αν και εχει αυτην την 
μικρη χρεωση. Αλλα ειδα οτι η χρεωση 0,03 ειναι σχεδον ιδια με την χρεωση του οτε 
ανα λεπτο στις αστικες κλησεις(μου βγηκε 0,029 με φπα). οποτε κατα την γνωμη μου συμφαιρει πολυ.

----------


## aklpts

> Και εγω που το δοκιμασα στην αρχη ειχε ενα ελαχιστο θορυβο η γραμμη αλλα 
> ολες τις αλλες φορες η ποιοτητα ηταν εξαιρετικη. Και ουτε καν χρειαστικε 
> να σταματησω καθολου τα downloads. πολυ καλη υπηρεσια αν και εχει αυτην την 
> μικρη χρεωση. Αλλα ειδα οτι η χρεωση 0,03 ειναι σχεδον ιδια με την χρεωση του οτε 
> ανα λεπτο στις αστικες κλησεις(μου βγηκε 0,029 με φπα). οποτε κατα την γνωμη μου συμφαιρει πολυ.


τα downloads δεν εχουν σχεση με τα webactivated calls. Απλα απο το pc σου, δινεις την εντολη στην voipbuster να συνδεσει το τηλεφωνο σου με τον αλλον που θελεις να καλεσεις. Με το που πατας connect και αρχισεισ και μιλας, και το κομπιουτερ σου να κλεισεις, θα συνεχισεις να μιλας. 
Με πιανσ??

----------


## marioshrist

> τα downloads δεν εχουν σχεση με τα webactivated calls. Απλα απο το pc σου, δινεις την εντολη στην voipbuster να συνδεσει το τηλεφωνο σου με τον αλλον που θελεις να καλεσεις. Με το που πατας connect και αρχισεισ και μιλας, και το κομπιουτερ σου να κλεισεις, θα συνεχισεις να μιλας. 
> Με πιανσ??


Το ξερω οτι δεν εχει σχεση απλα το παραθετω στα θετικα των web activated calls

----------


## aklpts

> Το ξερω οτι δεν εχει σχεση απλα το παραθετω στα θετικα των web activated calls


Επισης το activate μπορεις να το κανεις και απο το κινητο σου πια. 
Κοιτα αυto:

_NEW!

initiate directcalls from your mobile phone, this is very interesting (often much cheaper then your own mobile operator) if you have to make calls abroad.

- you need GPRS / UMTS (to let the application initiate the call via internet)
- you need JAVA (CLDC 1.1 / MIDP 2.0) most newer phones support this

steps

1.
on your MOBILE phone go to http://gsm.voipbuster.com (on some mobiles you need to choose 'download application' on some phones you can just go to the webpage)

2.
download and install the app, start the app

3.
in settings fill in your voipbuster username / password and your OWN mobile phonenumber (it's the A-side of the directcall)

4.
go to the dialing part, select a phonenumber from your phonebook and off you go._

----------


## nontasg

Γενικά οι web activated calls,για όλους τους λόγους που ανέφεραν τα παιδιά παραπάνω,συμφέρουν πολύ.Το κακό βέβαια είναι ότι για να τις χρησιμοποιείς πρέπει να έχεις ISDN ή ADSL...Με PSTN δε γίνεται δουλειά...... :Mad:

----------


## nontasg

> Επισης το activate μπορεις να το κανεις και απο το κινητο σου πια. 
> Κοιτα αυto:
> 
> _NEW!
> 
> initiate directcalls from your mobile phone, this is very interesting (often much cheaper then your own mobile operator) if you have to make calls abroad.
> 
> - you need GPRS / UMTS (to let the application initiate the call via internet)
> - you need JAVA (CLDC 1.1 / MIDP 2.0) most newer phones support this
> ...


Φίλε πολύ χρήσιμη η ενημέρωσή σου.... :Wink:   :Wink:  Εγώ προσωπικά θα το κοιτάξω να δω τι παίζει....

----------


## aklpts

> Φίλε πολύ χρήσιμη η ενημέρωσή σου....  Εγώ προσωπικά θα το κοιτάξω να δω τι παίζει....


οκ. let us know.

----------


## marioshrist

> Με το που πατας connect και αρχισεισ και μιλας, και το κομπιουτερ σου να κλεισεις, θα συνεχισεις να μιλας.


εμενα μολις εκλεισα το voipbuster η κληση τερματιστηκε.

----------


## golity

> Γενικά οι web activated calls,για όλους τους λόγους που ανέφεραν τα παιδιά παραπάνω,συμφέρουν πολύ.Το κακό βέβαια είναι ότι για να τις χρησιμοποιείς πρέπει να έχεις ISDN ή ADSL...Με PSTN δε γίνεται δουλειά......


Μπορείς να βάλεις δύο άλλους να μιλάνε  :Razz:

----------


## nontasg

> Μπορείς να βάλεις δύο άλλους να μιλάνε


Χεχεχεχεχε...Σωστά,αλλά τι να το κάνω?? :Razz:   :Razz:  

Πάντως τώρα σκέφτηκα ότι μπορείς να τις χρησιμοποιείς και στην περίπτωση που έχεις διπλή γραμμή PSTN στο σπίτι σου...Απλά θα βάζεις το νούμερο της γραμμής που δεν είναι στο internet!! Σωστόοοος?? :Wink:

----------


## aklpts

> εμενα μολις εκλεισα το voipbuster η κληση τερματιστηκε.


Μιλαω οταν κανεις sign in απο το voipbuster.com και το κανεις activate απο την προσωπικη σου σελιδα. Εκει που στελνεις και τα sms

----------


## golity

> Χεχεχεχεχε...Σωστά,αλλά τι να το κάνω??  
> 
> Πάντως τώρα σκέφτηκα ότι μπορείς να τις χρησιμοποιείς και στην περίπτωση που έχεις διπλή γραμμή PSTN στο σπίτι σου...Απλά θα βάζεις το νούμερο της γραμμής που δεν είναι στο internet!! Σωστόοοος??


Εάν έχεις δυο PSTN γραμμές η μια ISDN καρασωστόοοοοος!  :One thumb up:

----------


## nontasg

> Εάν έχεις δυο PSTN γραμμές η μια ISDN καρασωστόοοοοος!


Ναι,αλλά εδώ στο χωριό μου που είμαι δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ τις web activated calls,γιατί έχω PSTN..... :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## golity

> Εδώ στο χωριό μου που είμαι δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ τις web activated calls,γιατί έχω PSTN.....


Που θα πάει, υπομονή και θα έρθει λογικά και σε εσένα η adsl... πάντως αυτό μέσω κινητού είναι καλή φάση αν δουλεύει...

αρκεί το πρόγραμμα να μη στέλνει συνέχεια δεδομένα, παρά μόνο στην αρχή και λήξη της κλήσης, γιατί αλλιώς με τις τιμές ανα kbyte δεν λέει.

----------


## nontasg

> Που θα πάει, υπομονή και θα έρθει λογικά και σε εσένα η adsl... πάντως αυτό μέσω κινητού είναι καλή φάση αν δουλεύει...


Τουλάχιστον όταν επιστρέψω από διακοπές θα με περιμένει η ADSL μου!!! :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## RoadHog

Αν κάποιος έχει ασύρματο τηλέφωνο με δυνατότητα αποστολής SMS και ένα ΑΤΑ, μπορεί να στέλνει SMS απο το ασύρματο μέσω του voipbuster (5cent/sms);

Επίσης θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω μέχρι πόσες ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις μπορούν να γίνουν απο ένα λογαριασμό voipbuster.

----------


## pan.nl

> Επίσης θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω μέχρι πόσες ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις μπορούν να γίνουν απο ένα λογαριασμό voipbuster.


Μόνο μία τη φορά

----------


## GnG

Παιδιά μόλις έβαλα το voipbuster.Δεν έβαλα λεφτά ακόμα και το περίεργο είναι οτι η κλήση δεν πέφτει στο 1 λεπτό.Τι έχει γίνει?

----------


## xomateri

> Αν κάποιος έχει ασύρματο τηλέφωνο με δυνατότητα αποστολής SMS και ένα ΑΤΑ, μπορεί να στέλνει SMS απο το ασύρματο μέσω του voipbuster (5cent/sms);


Την ίδια απορία είχα και εγώ αλλά όσο και αν το έψαξα δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό. :Sad:  

Μοιράζομαι έναν λογαριασμό Sipdiscount με την κοπέλα μου. Εγώ τον χρησιμοποιώ μέσω ΑΤΑ αποκλειστικά, και η κοπέλα μου μεσω Web activated calls ως τώρα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και ας έχουν γίνει κάποιες κλήσεις ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## GnG

Κάποιος να πει ρε παιδιά.Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε απο την στιγμή που δεν έχω βάλει χρήματα να κλέινει η κλήση όταν φτάνει στο 1 λεπτό?Έτσι έλεγε και το mail που μου ήρθε.Αντιθέτως μιλάω με σταθερά όσο χρόνο θέλω.Δεν με χαλάει , αλλά δεν είναι περίεργο?

----------


## zeibekis

> Αν κάποιος έχει ασύρματο τηλέφωνο με δυνατότητα αποστολής SMS και ένα ΑΤΑ, μπορεί να στέλνει SMS απο το ασύρματο μέσω του voipbuster (5cent/sms);
> 
> Επίσης θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω μέχρι πόσες ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις μπορούν να γίνουν απο ένα λογαριασμό voipbuster.


Κανονικά πρέπει να δουλεύει. Εγώ έστειλα fax όχι μέσω ΑΤΑ αλλά με το web activated calls

----------


## vranezi

> Επίσης θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω μέχρι πόσες ταυτόχρονες κλήσεις μπορούν να γίνουν απο ένα λογαριασμό voipbuster.






> Μόνο μία τη φορά


Εσυ και 2 ακομα, αν ειναι μεσω SPA3000.

----------


## Lumens

> Ξεκίνησα να χρησιμοποιώ VoIP μέσω του VoIPBuster και μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι αρκετά εντυπωσιασμένος. Το μόνο που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι εάν μπορούμε να δούμε κάπου πόσο δωρεάν χρόνος μας απομένει (από τα 300' την εβδομάδα), ή αν χρειάζεται να το υπολογίζουμε μόνοι μας.



Να συμπληρώσω ότι ενώ τις πρώτες μέρες μιλούσα με τέλεια ποιότητα ήχου, εδώ και 5 μέρες, όποτε και αν πάρω (σταθερό σε Γαλλία), μετά τα πρώτα 2 λεπτά ομιλίας, ο ήχος έχει τεράστια καθυστέρηση σε σημείο που να μη μπορείς να μιλήσεις, και αρκετές διακοπές.

Θα μπορούσε σε κάποια περίπτωση να φταίει το bluetooth σε αυτό; Δεν έχει δείξει κάποιο σημάδι πάντως ότι δε λειτουργεί σωστά.

----------


## prehistorik

πολύ περίεργω που δεν κλίνει το τηλ...μετά από ένα λεπτό..είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν χρεώνεται το τηλ του οτέ?μη φάμε κανένα πακέτο...έκανα και εγώ λογαριασμό χωρίς να βάλω λεφτά...!

τις πταίει?

----------


## stargreek

Μετα απο 60 λεπτα τελοςΕαν βαλεις αλλο λογαριασμο αλλα 60 περιπου

----------


## ahead

Καλημέρα,
Από χθές παρατήρησα ότι στο voibuster, sipdiscount τα web activated calls στοιχίζουν πια 5ct και όχι 3ct, αύξηση δηλαδή 66,6%. Πιθανόν και στις παρόμοιες υποεταιρείες της ίδιας εταιρείας να συμβαίνει το ίδιο. Όπως έγραψα και σε άλλο σημείο μήπως θα πρέπει τα ψαχτήρια του forum να αρχίσουν να ψάχνουν για εναλλακτικές λύσεις; Να μη κρεμόμαστε και από τα ...καλώδια της Betamax δηλαδή.

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## nontasg

> Καλημέρα,
> Από χθές παρατήρησα ότι στο voibuster, sipdiscount τα web activated calls στοιχίζουν πια 5ct και όχι 3ct, αύξηση δηλαδή 66,6%. Πιθανόν και στις παρόμοιες υποεταιρείες της ίδιας εταιρείας να συμβαίνει το ίδιο. Όπως έγραψα και σε άλλο σημείο μήπως θα πρέπει τα ψαχτήρια του forum να αρχίσουν να ψάχνουν για εναλλακτικές λύσεις; Να μη κρεμόμαστε και από τα ...καλώδια της Betamax δηλαδή.
> 
> Φιλικά
> Γιώργος


Φτου......Πάλι αυξήσεις????? :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:   :Closed topic:   :Closed topic:   :Closed topic:   :Thumb down:

----------


## nikosdoc

> Καλημέρα,
> Από χθές παρατήρησα ότι στο voibuster, sipdiscount τα web activated calls στοιχίζουν πια 5ct και όχι 3ct, αύξηση δηλαδή 66,6%. Πιθανόν και στις παρόμοιες υποεταιρείες της ίδιας εταιρείας να συμβαίνει το ίδιο. Όπως έγραψα και σε άλλο σημείο μήπως θα πρέπει τα ψαχτήρια του forum να αρχίσουν να ψάχνουν για εναλλακτικές λύσεις; Να μη κρεμόμαστε και από τα ...καλώδια της Betamax δηλαδή.
> 
> Φιλικά
> Γιώργος


Αν η αύξηση παραμείνει σε αυτά τα επίπεδα... μην πειτε τίποτα :Lips Sealed:  
Φτηνά την γλυτώσαμε

Α, παρεπιπτόντως, μέσω TIM plus, Opera mini & S-E k750 έκανα web activated call από σταθερό σε σταθερο!!!  Χαλάλι η αύξηση δε νομίζετε????

----------


## BoGe

> Αν η αύξηση παραμείνει σε αυτά τα επίπεδα... μην πειτε τίποτα 
> Φτηνά την γλυτώσαμε


Για αυτόν τον μήνα τουλάχιστον.
Κάθε μήνα σχεδόν όλο εκπλήξεις είναι.

----------


## Navigator

> Από χθές παρατήρησα ότι στο voibuster, sipdiscount τα web activated calls στοιχίζουν πια 5ct και όχι 3ct, αύξηση δηλαδή 66,6%.


Ωραιο το νούμερο της αυξησης !
Με ΣΑΤΑΝΙΣΤΕΣ έχουμε μπλέξει :Laughing:

----------


## golity

> Ωραιο το νούμερο της αυξησης !
> Με ΣΑΤΑΝΙΣΤΕΣ έχουμε μπλέξει


Μισό να πάρω την Λουκά  :Sneer:

----------


## nontasg

> Μισό να πάρω την Λουκά


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Navigator

> Μισό να πάρω την Λουκά



Δεν φτάνει η Λουκά πρέπει να πάρεις και το Λιακόπουλο για να βγάλει το βιβλίο "VoipBuster και Σατανισμός' :Razz:

----------


## xrokos

Ρε παιδιά δε μου δούλευε το voip. Τώρα είδα ότι μου δουλεύει άψογα και με το voipbuster μιλάω ασταμάτητα σε σταθερά χωρίς να βάλω credits.Ξέρεις κανείς το λόγο;

----------


## mich83

Τι εννοείς δε σου δούλευε το voip;

----------


## xrokos

> Τι εννοείς δε σου δούλευε το voip;


Εννοώ τα γνωστά προβλήματα.

----------


## golity

> Ρε παιδιά δε μου δούλευε το voip. Τώρα είδα ότι μου δουλεύει άψογα και με το voipbuster μιλάω ασταμάτητα σε σταθερά χωρίς να βάλω credits.Ξέρεις κανείς το λόγο;


Τουμπεκί  :Laughing:

----------


## mrzero

Εχω πλροβλημα με το voipbuster. Οταν χρισημοποιω την ISDN γραμμή μου μηλαω χωρίς σχεδόν καθόλου lag.Οταν όμως παίρνω τηλ μεσο της ΑDSL 384 που έχω το lag γίνεται πάρα πολύ μεγάλο χωρίς να είναι καμία άλλη λειτουργία ανοιχτή. Το δοκίμασα με 2 διαφορετικούς rooter αλλα και με το μοντεμ το crypto f200.
Aν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι ας με βοηθήσει.......

----------


## dragonfighter

384? Περίμενε μέχρι να αναβαθμιστείς και ξαναδοκίμασε

----------


## golity

Στις τιμές στο sipdiscount, έχει μέσα και freephone π.χ στη Γερμανία http://www.sipdiscount.com/en/rates.html#g αυτό είναι με τα αντίστοιχα 800 που υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα;  :Thinking:

----------


## spartak

Aπό σήμερα το καλό μας voipbuster έβγαλε την Ελλάδα από τις δωρεάν χώρες. Πλέον χρεώνεται με 0,01/λεπτό (η  γνωστή μίνιμουμ χρέωση χωρίς ΦΠΑ). Το ίδιο ισχύει από ότι παρατήρησα και για τις άλλες σελίδες της ίδιας εταιρίας (voipstunt, voipcheap Κλπ). Αυτό παρά το ότι η Ελλάδα συνεχίζει να φαίνεται στις δωρεάν χώρες.......

----------


## gkandir

> Aπό σήμερα το καλό μας voipbuster έβγαλε την Ελλάδα από τις δωρεάν χώρες. Πλέον χρεώνεται με 0,01/λεπτό (η  γνωστή μίνιμουμ χρέωση χωρίς ΦΠΑ). Το ίδιο ισχύει από ότι παρατήρησα και για τις άλλες σελίδες της ίδιας εταιρίας (voipstunt, voipcheap Κλπ). Αυτό παρά το ότι η Ελλάδα συνεχίζει να φαίνεται στις δωρεάν χώρες.......


Εγώ έκανα πριν λίγο μια δωρεάν κλήση...

----------


## spartak

> Εγώ έκανα πριν λίγο μια δωρεάν κλήση...


Σύμφωνοι αλλα αυτό είναι πιθανόν κάποιο σφάλμα του συστήματος αφού δε σε χρέωσε ούτε τα 5 λεπτά ανά κληση. Αν δεις τον τιμοκατάλογο (αναλυτικό) θα επιβεβαιώσεις αυτό που λέω

----------


## xomateri

Max 300 minutes per week of free calls, measured over the last 7 days. Unused free minutes cannot be taken to the following week(s). *If limit is exceeded, a minimal rate will be charged (as advertised on our rates page).*
Απο οτι φένεται παραμένουν δωρεαν οι κλήσεις, αλλάξανε τις τιμές στην σελίδα και παραπέμπουν σε αυτή για να βλέπουμε τι χρεώσεις θα έχουμε αν ξεπεράσουμε το όριο των 300 λεπτών.

Αυτα τα Freephone που  βάλανε τι ειναι???

Πολλές αλλαγές και δε τα βλέπω καλά τα πράγματα :Thinking:

----------


## pstratos

22.08.2006 GREAT NEWS: Credit will not expire anymore!
We decided to drop the expiry dates for credit. That means your credit will stay valid for ever!

If you buy credit, you will get 120 FREEDAYS (unless stated otherwise). This means you can call all countries in the free destinations list for 120 days at no costs. When the 120 days are over, you will keep your credit, and a minimal rate will be charged, this rate depends on the country check our rates list

AND IT GETS EVEN BETTER.. if you top up your account before your Freedays are over, we will ADD (instead of overwrite) your Freedays (up to a 365 days maximum) for example if you have 40 days left and you topup, you will get 160 Freedays.

Άρα βάζουμε φράγκα και οι πρώτοι 4 μήνες είναι δωρεάν (άραγε εξακολουθεί το όριο των 40 λεπτών ανά ημέρα....) χωρίς να χάνονται τα λεφτά που βάζουμε...

----------


## weakwire

το ότι χρεώνει νομίζω ότι είναι πρόβλημα σε σένα.Εγώ sipdiscount και δε χρεώνομαι καθόλου

----------


## viron

> Aπό σήμερα το καλό μας voipbuster έβγαλε την Ελλάδα από τις δωρεάν χώρες. Πλέον χρεώνεται με 0,01/λεπτό (η  γνωστή μίνιμουμ χρέωση χωρίς ΦΠΑ). Το ίδιο ισχύει από ότι παρατήρησα και για τις άλλες σελίδες της ίδιας εταιρίας (voipstunt, voipcheap Κλπ). Αυτό παρά το ότι η Ελλάδα συνεχίζει να φαίνεται στις δωρεάν χώρες.......


Δεν ξέρω γιατί σε σένα χρεώνει αλλά σε μένα ΚΑΝΕΝΑ τηλεφώνημα εντός ελλάδας δεν έχει χρεωθεί.

Μήπως έχει λήξει η συνδρομή σου? Με την νέα πολιτική μετά το τέλος της συνδρομής επιτρέπονται τα τηλεφωνήματα με χρέωση του υπολοίπου ποσού στο λογαριασμό σου μέχρι να μηδενιστεί.

Βύρων.

----------


## spartak

> 22.08.2006 GREAT NEWS: Credit will not expire anymore!
> We decided to drop the expiry dates for credit. That means your credit will stay valid for ever!
> 
> If you buy credit, you will get 120 FREEDAYS (unless stated otherwise). This means you can call all countries in the free destinations list for 120 days at no costs. When the 120 days are over, you will keep your credit, and a minimal rate will be charged, this rate depends on the country check our rates list
> 
> AND IT GETS EVEN BETTER.. if you top up your account before your Freedays are over, we will ADD (instead of overwrite) your Freedays (up to a 365 days maximum) for example if you have 40 days left and you topup, you will get 160 Freedays.
> 
> Άρα βάζουμε φράγκα και οι πρώτοι 4 μήνες είναι δωρεάν (άραγε εξακολουθεί το όριο των 40 λεπτών ανά ημέρα....) χωρίς να χάνονται τα λεφτά που βάζουμε...


Exεις δίκιο. Αυτό φαίνεται να ισχύει τελικά. Πολύ μπέρδεμα βρε παιδί μου....αλλά βγάλαμε άκρη...

----------


## vag_stephanou

Α, ρε προβλήματα που έχετε κι εσείς.... Βάλανε λέει ένα cent το λεπτό...! :Evil:  Τι να πούμε κι εμείς με το πιταρισμένο dslam και τα 15 pps......????? :Sorry:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## nontasg

Πολύ καλές οι νέες αλλαγές στο voipbuster....Επιτέλους θα σταματήσω να έχω το άγχος της ανανέωσης των credits....... :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## aklpts

Δεν χρεωνουν την Ελλαδαρα. Απλα ειχανε καποιο bug στο συστημα και εδειχνε οτι χρεωνει. Στον αναλυτικο ομως αμα κοιταξετε ειναι χωρις χρεωση το τηλεφωνημα σας.

----------


## IneL

Παρατήρησε κανείς οτι τώρα οι web activated κλήσεις χρεώνονται εκτός απο το connection fee 5cents επιπλέον και με 1cent/min τόσο απο την μία πλευρά όσο και απο την άλλη?  Δηλαδή σύνολο 2cent/min !

----------


## gkandir

> Παρατήρησε κανείς οτι τώρα οι web activated κλήσεις χρεώνονται εκτός απο το connection fee 5cents επιπλέον και με 1cent/min τόσο απο την μία πλευρά όσο και απο την άλλη?  Δηλαδή σύνολο 2cent/min !


Δες εδώ. Κι εμένα έδειχνε ότι κάνει τη χρέωση που λες, αλλά τελικά δε μου χρέωσε τίποτα.

----------


## spartak

> Δες εδώ. Κι εμένα έδειχνε ότι κάνει τη χρέωση που λες, αλλά τελικά δε μου χρέωσε τίποτα.


Aκριβώς το ίδιο συνέβη και σε μένα. Δε χρέωσε τελικά. Πράγμα που σημαινει ότι αφενός δε χρεώνετι η Ελλάδα και αφετέρου (σημαντικότατο!) δε χρεώνει πια το πάγιο τέλος κλήσης των 5 λεπτών. Ολα αυτά με την προυπόθεση ότι έχει δωρεάν μέρες ...

Οπότε συνολικά είναι καλύτερες οι αλλαγές αν τις έχουμε κατανοήσει καλά!

----------


## nontasg

> Aκριβώς το ίδιο συνέβη και σε μένα. Δε χρέωσε τελικά. Πράγμα που σημαινει ότι αφενός δε χρεώνετι η Ελλάδα και αφετέρου (σημαντικότατο!) δε χρεώνει πια το πάγιο τέλος κλήσης των 5 λεπτών. Ολα αυτά με την προυπόθεση ότι έχει δωρεάν μέρες ...
> 
> Οπότε συνολικά είναι καλύτερες οι αλλαγές αν τις έχουμε κατανοήσει καλά!


Κάτσε να καταλάβω:οι web activated calls είναι πια δωρεάν?????
Ρωτάω γιατί εδώ και αρκετό καιρό είμαι στο χωριό μου με τη φτωχούλα PSTN και δεν μπορώ να δοκιμάσω με web activated calls........
Άν πάντως είναι έτσι τότε..... :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## vagman77

Εχω και γω το προβλημα που αναφερθηκε σε προηγουμενες σελιδες. Εληξαν τα credits στο SIPdiscount και οταν πηγα να ανανεωσω δεν ειχε ουτε Paypal ουτε VISA. Και εχω και λογαριασμο στο VoIPbuster (με το ιδιο mail) και εκει εχει κανονικα ολους τους τροπους πληρωμης. Δεν προκειται για bug αφου εχω δοκιμασει και explorer και firefox και διεγραψα τα cookies-cache και αυτο γινεται εδω και μια εβδομαδα. Και αυτο ειναι αναξιωπιστια εταιριας απο την στιγμη που εχει τα logos του paypal και της visa στο site πριν κανεις log in και μετα δεν τους εχει σαν διαθεσιμους. 
Επειδη δεν εβγαζα ακρη ,με το sipdiscount προσπαθησα να κανω member το γερμανικο τηλεφωνο που θελω να καλω στο jajah αλλα στο step 2 που δηλωνεις τα νουμερα ηταν μπλοκαρισμενο το Greece και +30. Αυτο το κανουν με ελεγχο της IP??? Υπαρχει τροπος να το δηλωσω το νουμερακι?

----------


## ahead

Καλημέρα
Παρατήρησα ότι το Webcalldirect χρεώνει κινητά Ελλάδας 0,116 Euro με ΦΠΑ ανά λεπτό όμως. Για κάποιος που είναι γραμμένος να το κοιτάξει και να μας πει.
Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## golity

> Καλημέρα
> Παρατήρησα ότι το Webcalldirect χρεώνει κινητά Ελλάδας 0,116 Euro με ΦΠΑ ανά λεπτό όμως. Για κάποιος που είναι γραμμένος να το κοιτάξει και να μας πει.
> Φιλικά
> Γιώργος


Webcalldirect και χαμηλές χρεώσεις προς κινητά  :Wink:

----------


## nontasg

> Παρατήρησα ότι το Webcalldirect χρεώνει κινητά Ελλάδας 0,116 Euro με ΦΠΑ ανά λεπτό όμως


Πολύ καλή και ανταγωνιστκή χρέωση....... :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## con

Καλά αυτή η Betamax πόσες εταιρείες θα ανοίξει?

----------


## golity

> Καλά αυτή η Betamax πόσες εταιρείες θα ανοίξει?


Άγνωσται αι βουλαί της Betamax!  :Laughing:

----------


## papako

To freecall δεν κανει expire τον λογαριαζμο μετα απο 90 μερες οπος το sipdiscount. 
το εχει τεσταρει κανεις? 


Hello Freecall fan!!

The quality of calling over the internet has drastically improved. And because you are a FreeCall customer from the beginning, you can try us out some more by calling to the whole of Europe, USA, Canada, and even more countries... for 5 HOURS for free! Without having to buy credits!

For more information check http://www.freecall.com

And on top of that there is some other great news: No more expiry dates for credit! That means your credit will stay valid for ever!
check http://www.freecall.com/en/newsflash.html for more information!

Could you also let us know what you think of the quality improvements?
http://www.freecall.com/en/feedback.html

Thanks in advance,

----------


## golity

Οι δωρεάν κλήσεις είναι για τους προορισμούς που αναφέρονται ως free και άρα δεν περιλαμβάνει την Ελλάδα.

*Free* calls with FreeCall*

Not only can you call your online friends for free, FreeCall also offers free* calls to any regular land-line in various popular destinations (see panel).

You can call up to 5 hours for free without registration. If you want to enjoy longer free* calls to these destinations, just top up your account by buying credit. 

http://www.freecall.com/en/free.html

Αυτό που σημείωσα δεν το καταλαβαίνω, αναφέρεται στις free trial κλήσεις στην αρχική σελίδα;  :Thinking:

----------


## spartak

Aπό σήμερα το voipbuster χρεώνει και πάλι το πάγιο τέλος κλήσης των 5 λέπτών που δε χρέωνε για λίγες μέρες.....

Αντε να δούμε που θα καταλήξουμε...

----------


## aristos87

Εγώ σήμερα έγινε μελος του voipbuster αγόρασα 10€ credits για να το δοκιμάσω. Θέλω όμως να αγοράσω ένα usb τηλέφωνο. Να ρωτήσω πρέπει να έχει καποια ιδικά χαρακτηριστικά η απλά ψάχνω για usb τηλέφωνο?

----------


## con

> Εγώ σήμερα έγινε μελος του voipbuster αγόρασα 10€ credits για να το δοκιμάσω. Θέλω όμως να αγοράσω ένα usb τηλέφωνο. Να ρωτήσω πρέπει να έχει καποια ιδικά χαρακτηριστικά η απλά ψάχνω για usb τηλέφωνο?


Θα σου πρότεινα αντί usb τηλέφωνο να πάρεις ένα ΑΤΑ και να συνδέσεις ένα συμβατικό τηλέφωνο. Έτσι δε χρειάζεται να έχεις ανοικτό το PC.

----------


## aristos87

Εχω 2 pc σπίτι εκ των οποίον το ενα δεν σβήνει ποτέ και το άλλο οσο ειμαι σπίτι ειναι αναμένο. Οπώτε δεν θα ήθελα να πάρω ΑΤΑ μιας και έχω ήδη μια τηλεφωνική συσκευή δίπλα στο Pc που είναι η κανονική. Η δευτερη θα ήθελα να είναι usb.

----------


## Navigator

Yπαρχει και το θέμα ποιότητας του ηχου δεν μπορεί να συνκριθεί οτι ακούς από ΑΤΑ με αυτό του κάθε USB.
H Telepassport για παράδειγμα που έχει τηλεφωνία μόνο με Voip δεν δίνει usb αλλά το ΑΤΑ Sipoura 2100 :Wink:

----------


## aristos87

Λέτε ε?


Χμμμμμ

Ok θα το ψάξω λίγο ακόμα...

----------


## M_e_v

paidia epidi skopeyw na valw twra dsl k den exw parakolou8isei ta voip, ti akrivws prepei na 3erw? exei simasia ti modem/rooter 8a parw? k gia na syndesw to sta8ero panw xreiazetai kapoia e3tra syskeyi?

----------


## pan.nl

> paidia epidi skopeyw na valw twra dsl k den exw parakolou8isei ta voip, ti akrivws prepei na 3erw? exei simasia ti modem/rooter 8a parw? k gia na syndesw to sta8ero panw xreiazetai kapoia e3tra syskeyi?


Κάνε πρώτα edit στο μήνυμα, γράφοντάς το σε ελληνικά, και μετά θα απαντήσουμε σε όλες τις απορίες σου  :Wink:

----------


## papako

> Οι δωρεάν κλήσεις είναι για τους προορισμούς που αναφέρονται ως free και άρα δεν περιλαμβάνει την Ελλάδα.
> 
> *Free* calls with FreeCall*
> 
> Not only can you call your online friends for free, FreeCall also offers free* calls to any regular land-line in various popular destinations (see panel).
> 
> You can call up to 5 hours for free without registration. If you want to enjoy longer free* calls to these destinations, just top up your account by buying credit. 
> 
> http://www.freecall.com/en/free.html
> ...


Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω εγώ είναι ότι για Ελλάδα το τηλεφώνημα κοστίζει 1 λεπτό (όπως και στα άλλα sites), αλλά δεν θα σου παίρνει τα λεφτά μετά από 90 μέρες όπως το sipbiscount και τα άλλα αδελφά site.
Έχω χάσει 5 από το sipbiscount έτσι. 
Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει τρόπος για να το δοκιμάσω.

----------


## Λουφάκης Ιωάννη

Από τότε που άρχισαν οι αναβαθμίσεις σερνομαι με το Voipuster. Δεν μου έχει γίνει εμένα ανβαθμισει γραμμής και ειμαι στην HOL με 512/186.
Αυτοί που αναβαθμίστηκαν έχουν καλλίτερα αποτελέσματα στο Voipbuster;

----------


## nontasg

> ειμαι στην HOL με 512/*186*.


Παράξενο μου φαίνεται το upload σου...........Μήπως εννοείς 512/128 ??? :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## Λουφάκης Ιωάννη

128 Εχεις δίκιο. Απο την ταραχη μου το εγραψα. Και σήμερα Κυριακη πρω"ι χαλια με το Voipbuster. Μεχρι 3 μερες πριν πολυ καλα μεχρι τελεια....

----------


## nontasg

> 128 Εχεις δίκιο. Απο την ταραχη μου το εγραψα. Και σήμερα Κυριακη πρω"ι χαλια με το Voipbuster. Μεχρι 3 μερες πριν πολυ καλα μεχρι τελεια....


Έχει βάλει μάλλον το χεράκι του ο πΟΤΕ.....Μην ανησυχείς κάποια στιγμή θα στρώσει....Ίσως να οφείλεται και στο ότι βρισκόμαστε σε περίοδο αναβάθμισης των γραμμών.Έχε υπομονή.

----------


## StaGia

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, :Smile:  

Είμαι καινούργια όσον αφορά το VoipBuster και έχω την εξής απορία. 
Κατέβασα το λογισμικό του VoipBuster από τη σελίδα τους, αλλά δεν έχω βάλει ακόμα χρήματα στο λογαριασμό μου. Ωστόσο, πήρα αρκετά τηλέφωνα με direct call στην Ιταλία που διήρκεσαν πάνω από 1 λεπτό χωρίς να κοπεί η σύνδεση.
Κάθε φορά που πέρνω τηλ. βλέπω το μήνυμα  "Α side: FREE, B side: connection fee 0,05"
Αφού δεν έχω βάλει καθόλου χρήματα στην υπηρεσία, και παρόλ'αυτά μιλάω πάνω από 1 λεπτό κανονικά, αυτό το τέλος σύνδεσης πού χρεώνεται, ποιος το πληρώνει και πώς;

Συγχωρήστε με αν έχει ξανασυζητηθεί το θέμα, αλλά έψαξα στο φόρουμ και δεν βρήκα αντίστοιχη ερώτηση. Τονίζω ότι ακόμα δεν έχω βάλει καθόλου χρήματα στην υπηρεσία. Για να πω την αλήθεια, φοβάμαι μήπως τελικά αντί να γλιτώσω χρήματα από τον ΟΤΕ, μου έρθει ο λογαριασμός ακόμα πιο φουσκωμένος από περίεργες χρεώσεις.

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## con

Δε θα πληρώσεις τίποτε, μη φοβάσαι. Απλά μετά από κάποια λεπτά ομιλίας δε θα σε αφήσει πια να μιλάς δωρεάν το voipbuster.

----------


## StaGia

> Δε θα πληρώσεις τίποτε, μη φοβάσαι. Απλά μετά από κάποια λεπτά ομιλίας δε θα σε αφήσει πια να μιλάς δωρεάν το voipbuster.


Con σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση.
Δηλαδή, προς το παρόν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιώ δωρεάν μέχρι να με μπλοκάρει, οπότε μετά βάζω τα 10 ευρώ και όλα εντάξει; Ξέρεις περίπου πόσα λεπτά ομιλίας έχω στη διάθεσή μου πριν πληρώσω;

----------


## con

> Con σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη γρήγορη απάντηση.
> Δηλαδή, προς το παρόν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιώ δωρεάν μέχρι να με μπλοκάρει, οπότε μετά βάζω τα 10 ευρώ και όλα εντάξει; Ξέρεις περίπου πόσα λεπτά ομιλίας έχω στη διάθεσή μου πριν πληρώσω;


Κανένας δεν ξέρει πότε θα σε κόψουν. Αυτό αλλάζει κάθε τόσο. Έως τότε καλές πάρλες...

----------


## drx5pace

> Κανένας δεν ξέρει πότε θα σε κόψουν. Αυτό αλλάζει κάθε τόσο. Έως τότε καλές πάρλες...


Συγνώμη, και εγώ καινούργιος στην υπηρεσία βλέπετε το...
_Max 300 minutes per week of free calls, measured over the last 7 days._ 
...δεν αναφέρεται στο δωρεάν χρονικό διάστημα δλδ?

----------


## con

> Συγνώμη, και εγώ καινούργιος στην υπηρεσία βλέπετε το...
> _Max 300 minutes per week of free calls, measured over the last 7 days._ 
> ...δεν αναφέρεται στο δωρεάν χρονικό διάστημα δλδ?


Αναφέρεται στην κανονική υπηρεσία αφού πληρώσεις.

----------


## aspirin

ρε παιδιά γιατί με 100 πακέτα έχω τόσο χάλια voip? Έχω ακολουθήσει όλες τις οδηγίες αλλά τζίφος

----------


## yetfititis

Καλησπερα παιδια!
Θελω να ρωτησω αν μπορω με Voipbuster να εχω 2 ξεχωριστα accounts, Που να ξεκινανε απο την ιδια ΙΡ (γιατι θα ειναι και τα 2 απο την ιδια συνδεση που εχω σπιτι)

Ελπιζω να ειναι κατανοητο ετσι οπως το εγραψα!
Δηλαδη να εχω ενα λογαριασμο εγω, και ενα ο ξαδερφος μου, αφου μοιραζομαστε την ADSL...

----------


## aspirin

ναι αλλά δεν θα μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιείται την υπηρεσία παράλληλα. Εδώ κ ένα τηλεφώνημα κάνουμε με χίλια ζόρια!

----------


## BoGe

> Καλησπερα παιδια!
> Θελω να ρωτησω αν μπορω με Voipbuster να εχω 2 ξεχωριστα accounts, Που να ξεκινανε απο την ιδια ΙΡ (γιατι θα ειναι και τα 2 απο την ιδια συνδεση που εχω σπιτι)
> 
> Ελπιζω να ειναι κατανοητο ετσι οπως το εγραψα!
> Δηλαδη να εχω ενα λογαριασμο εγω, και ενα ο ξαδερφος μου, αφου μοιραζομαστε την ADSL...


Από την μεριά του VoipBuster γίνεται.
Σαν σύνδεση πρέπει να έχεις όμως το λιγότερο 2ΜΒ, όπου το upload είναι στα 256.

----------


## yetfititis

Ευχαριστω παιδια...
ΜΕ νοιαζει πιο πολυ απο την πλευρα του προγραμματος παρα της συνδεσης!
Δηλαδη δε με νοιαζει να το χρησιμοποιω παραλληλα, απλα να μη γκρινιαζει ο ενας στον αλλον, οτι του φαγαμε τα credits... (αγαπημενο σό'ι')  :Razz:

----------


## ggiannis54

Παρατήρησα ότι το forum έχει πολλούς φανατικούς των εταριών σταθερής τηλεφωνίας. Μπορεί κάοιος να μου πει αν πιστεύει ότι η  Vivodi και κάθε Vivodi δεν θέλει να γίνει χαλίφης στη θέση τουχαλίφη (ΟΤΕ); και τότε να δούμε αν θα ειναι οι τιμές αυτές που τώρα προσφέρουν. Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς σας αν έχει υπάρξει πτώση τιμών και πού από τότε που άρχισαν οι ιδιωτικοποιήσεις κρατικών μονοπωλίων;

----------


## sdikr

Μήπως είσαι λίγο Offtopic;

----------


## nontasg

> Μήπως είσαι λίγο Offtopic;


Γιατί έχω και εγώ την ίδια εντύπωση;;;;; :Thinking:   :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## sdn

> Παρατήρησα ότι το forum έχει πολλούς φανατικούς των εταριών σταθερής τηλεφωνίας. Μπορεί κάοιος να μου πει αν πιστεύει ότι η  Vivodi και κάθε Vivodi δεν θέλει να γίνει χαλίφης στη θέση τουχαλίφη (ΟΤΕ); και τότε να δούμε αν θα ειναι οι τιμές αυτές που τώρα προσφέρουν. Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς σας αν έχει υπάρξει πτώση τιμών και πού από τότε που άρχισαν οι ιδιωτικοποιήσεις κρατικών μονοπωλίων;


Είναι πολύ πιθανών να έχουμε αυξήσεις. 
Τα κρατικά μονοπώλια είναι μια χαρά αν υπάρχει ηθική στην πολιτική. 
Αλλά για να επανέλθω στο off topic σου  :Smile:  ΟΧΙ δεν νομίζω ότι στα κράτη που έγιναν ιδιωτικοποιήσεις υπήρξαν μειώσεις τιμών. 

Καλός ήρθες στο φόρουμ  :Smile: 

Για να το κάνουμε on topic νομίζω ότι μακροχρόνια όταν η voipbuster θα έχει εξαντλήσει όλους τους μικρομεσαίους θα ανεβάσει τις τιμές.

----------


## golity

> νομίζω ότι μακροχρόνια όταν η voipbuster θα έχει εξαντλήσει όλους τους μικρομεσαίους θα ανεβάσει τις τιμές.


Οπότε για την ώρα...

lets party!!!  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:  

Αν και πιστεύω πως όταν πιάσει την "κρίσιμη μάζα" που επιθυμεί, πάλι σε σχέση με τους ανταγωνιστές της θα έχει καλύτερες τιμές... και αν όχί, τότε πολύ απλά θα ανοίξει το δρόμο για νέους ανταγωνιστές και εμάς να αλλάζουμε εταιρία, απλά τα πράγματα  :Smile:

----------


## golity

Μου άρεσε στην κατηγορία Rates που βάλανε το...

Do you know a cheaper telecom provider?

Ας φτιάξει κάποιος ένα site να βάλει κλήσεις σε κινητά στην Ελλάδα 5 ευρωλεπτά το λεπτό!  :Razz:

----------


## BoGe

Με εξωτερικό έχει πολύ καλή ποιότητα και παραπάνω.
Με Ελλάδα όμως είναι θέμα τύχης.
Μετά από αρκετό καιρό, χτες δοκίμασα βράδυ να την χρησιμοποιήσω για Ελλάδα.
Καλώ, στην αρχή η γραμμή ήταν τόσο χάλια, που έκλεισα και ξανακάλεσα. Στην δεύτερη προσπάθεια, μετά από λίγο, μου λένε "σαν να ακούγονται μπουρμπουλύθρες ακούγεσαι, δεν παίρνεις κανονικά καλύτερα"
Ευτυχώς την έχω μόνο για εξωτερικό, και βρήκα την ησυχία μου, και δεν γίνομαι και ρεζίλη.

----------


## nrg_polini

Τι να πω... οταν καλω απο την Αγγλια στην Ελλαδα με το sipdiscount η ποιοτητα ΠΑΝΤΑ μα ΠΑΝΤΑ ειναι μια χαρα...  :Thinking:

----------


## BoGe

> Τι να πω... οταν καλω απο την Αγγλια στην Ελλαδα με το sipdiscount η ποιοτητα ΠΑΝΤΑ μα ΠΑΝΤΑ ειναι μια χαρα...


Μπορεί να τα φταίνε τα δίκτυα απο Ελλάδα.
Διότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν αρκετοί ISP στην Ελλάδα, άλλα όλοι ένα έως δύο (και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει και τρίτο) χρησιμοποιούν.
Όμως και πάλι δεν νομίζω να ισχύει αυτό, γιατί προς άλλες χώρες η ποιότητα είναι πολύ καλή.
Ειδικά με Ελβετία θα έλεγα τέλεια.
Εσύ λες προς η ποιότητα από την μεριά σου είναι καλή, μήπως κάνει καμιά μαιμουδιά η VoipBuster από Ελλάδα προς Ελλάδα;

----------


## golity

Εγώ πάλι και εξωτερικό και Ελλάδα, στην πλειοψηφία των κλήσεων, δεν έχω προβλήματα... και έχω και 384

----------


## gkandir

Τελικά έχετε διαπιστώσει κάποια διαφορά μεταξύ SipDiscount και VoIPBuster;

----------


## con

> Τελικά έχετε διαπιστώσει κάποια διαφορά μεταξύ SipDiscount και VoIPBuster;


Αν εννοείς διαφορά στην ποιότητα επικοινωνίας, δεν υπάρχει. Είναι ακριβώς η ίδια υποδομή και για τα δύο, όπως και για όλα τα άλλα αδερφάκια τους.

----------


## indefix

Καλησπερα παιδια θελω να ρωτησω το εξης: Χρησιμοποιησα το trial που εχει το Voipbuster στην κεντρικη του σελιδα και μιλησα χωρις να κατεβασω το προγραμμα και χωρις να κανω register ή να βαλω credits. Θα μου ερθει τιποτα στο λογαριασμο του ΟΤΕ? Ευχαριστω και συγνωμη αν εχει ξαναερωτηθει το ιδιο αλλα οσο το εψαξα σ'αυτο το θεμα δεν βρηκα τιποτα. :Thinking:

----------


## golity

> Καλησπερα παιδια θελω να ρωτησω το εξης: Χρησιμοποιησα το trial που εχει το Voipbuster στην κεντρικη του σελιδα και μιλησα χωρις να κατεβασω το προγραμμα και χωρις να κανω register ή να βαλω credits. Θα μου ερθει τιποτα στο λογαριασμο του ΟΤΕ? Ευχαριστω και συγνωμη αν εχει ξαναερωτηθει το ιδιο αλλα οσο το εψαξα σ'αυτο το θεμα δεν βρηκα τιποτα.


Ένα μεγάλο ΟΧΙ... ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση  :Wink:

----------


## aspirin

έχει ερωτηθεί άπειρες φορές.

----------


## indefix

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την γρηγορη απαντηση!!Απλα ρωτησα γιατι μολις πατησα call χτυπησε το τηλεφωνο και μολις το σηκωσα, καλεσε το αριθμο που ειχα βαλει. Δηλ δεν μιλησα μεσω pc αλλα απο το κλασσικο τηλεφωνο.Οπως και να ειναι ευχαριστω και παλι!!!! :One thumb up:

----------


## Tsour_ee

Έχετε προβλήματα σήμερα με το voipbuster?Δεν με κάνει registered εδώ και καμμια ώρα.

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Έχετε προβλήματα σήμερα με το voipbuster?Δεν με κάνει registered εδώ και καμμια ώρα.


Άκυρο,όλα οκ τώρα! :Cool:

----------


## nicana

Παιδιά εντελώς καινούργιος στο Voip προσπάθησα να πάιξω λίγο με το Voipbuster...Η ποιότητα ήταν χάλια...Μια-δυό φορές μόνο μπορούσα να ακούσω και να με ακούσουν ανεκτά...Ξέρει κάποιος να μου πεί αν χρειάζονται κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο Fritzbox;;;Είμαι απο τους τυχερούς(;;; :Wink:  αναβαθμησμένους της HOL σε 768 γραμμή....

----------


## xrokos

Κοίτα μην ψάχνεις να βρεις καμιά περίεργη ρύθμιση για να έχεις voip, όπως θα έχεις διαβάσει είναι θέμα πακέτων και ευθύνεται ο ΟΤΕ. Και εγώ fritz έχω και αν μου δουλεύει στο software το voipbuster μου δουλεύει και μέσω fritz. Άρα πειραματίσου άλλες ώρες της ημέρας. Αν γνωρίζει τίποτα παραπάνω κάποιος για το fritz να πει.

----------


## sculper

Γεια σας,
εχθές είδα ότι η http://www.sipdiscount.com/en/index.html δεν έχει καμία χώρα για δωρεάν τηλεφωνήματα σε σταθερά.....σκέφτομαι να στείλω e-mail στο paypal καθώς και στην τράπεζα μου για αποζημίωση.
δεν υπήρξε καμία ενημέρωση σχετικά.......άλλοι με account στην εν λόγο εταιρεία????

----------


## aspirin

μήπως είναι δωρεάν μόνο για τα member? Μήπως δηλαδή κόψαμε το τσάμπα για όλους?

----------


## Hetfield

Να ρωτησω κατι, αν καλεσω μεσω ενος ATA οπως το pap2, θα χρεωθω σαν direct call η θα ειναι τσαμπα η κληση;

----------


## nrg_polini

Δωρεαν θα ειναι.

----------


## igt2006

Συγνώμη αν μερικοί εχουν διαβασει το προβλημα και σε αλλο θεμα, ομως το επαναφερω και εδω γιατι δεν εχω βρει ακομα ακρη ουτε εχω παρει καμια καλη συμβουλη μεχρι τωρα.

Πολλες φορες οταν προσπαθω να καλεσω μεσω voipbuster  μολις ο συνδρομητης σηκωσει το τηλεφωνο του ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ συμβαινουν τα παρακατω:

α) πεφτει αποτομα η γραμμη και ενας εκκωφαντικος θορυβος ακουγεται στο ακουστικο μου
β) κανει restart router (Zyxelp2602hwl-63c) καθως και το idsn modem. και τα 2 αυτα τα βλεπω ο ιδιος.


Εχει κανενας καμια καλη ιδεα ή συμβουλη για το πως μπορω να λυσω το παραπανω θεμα.
Σημειωση: αυτο δεν συμβαινει παντα, αλλα τουλαχιστον 1 φορα καθε μερα.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για τη βοηθεια.

----------


## harryal

> Συγνώμη αν μερικοί εχουν διαβασει το προβλημα και σε αλλο θεμα, ομως το επαναφερω και εδω γιατι δεν εχω βρει ακομα ακρη ουτε εχω παρει καμια καλη συμβουλη μεχρι τωρα.
> 
> Πολλες φορες οταν προσπαθω να καλεσω μεσω voipbuster  μολις ο συνδρομητης σηκωσει το τηλεφωνο του ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ συμβαινουν τα παρακατω:
> 
> α) πεφτει αποτομα η γραμμη και ενας εκκωφαντικος θορυβος ακουγεται στο ακουστικο μου
> β) κανει restart router (Zyxelp2602hwl-63c) καθως και το idsn modem. και τα 2 αυτα τα βλεπω ο ιδιος.
> 
> 
> Εχει κανενας καμια καλη ιδεα ή συμβουλη για το πως μπορω να λυσω το παραπανω θεμα.
> ...


Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά έχει isdn σύνδεση σωστά;

Τότε φίλε αν έχεις το isdn modem του Οτε (netmod) αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα... μπουκώνει με τα πολλά πακέτα και κολλάει..

Είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα όταν είχα isdn σύνδεση.. μόλις δοκίμασα με ένα άλλο isdn modem της πλάκας έπαιζε μια χαρά!!!

Και η καλύτερη λύση φυσικά είναι βάλεις adsl..

----------


## nrg_polini

Γιατι βγηκε απο Pinned το συγκεκριμενο θεμα;

----------


## golity

> Γιατι βγηκε απο Pinned το συγκεκριμενο θεμα;


Έχω και εγώ την ίδια απορία  :Thinking:  

Με την ίδια λογική θα έπρεπε και του evoice και i-call να γίνουν το ίδιο, μιας και είναι παρόμοια θέματα, πράγμα που δεν έγινε  :Thinking:

----------


## nnn

> Γιατι βγηκε απο Pinned το συγκεκριμενο θεμα;


Ηρεμήστε  :Laughing: 
Απλά υπήρξε κάποιο μικρό πρόβλημα σε καμιά 10αριά threads και έγινε ανάκτηση τους,αλλά ξεχάστηκε να γίνει sticky. :Wink:

----------


## golity

> Ηρεμήστε 
> Απλά υπήρξε κάποιο μικρό πρόβλημα σε καμιά 10αριά threads και έγινε ανάκτηση τους,αλλά ξεχάστηκε να γίνει sticky.


Καλά, πάσο τότε  :Embarassed:

----------


## nrg_polini

:Embarassed:  

Επειδη επιστρεφω στα πατρια εδαφη (Αγγλια), και θελω να βαλω χρηματα στο sipdiscount, τελευταιως η ποιοτητα εχει αλλαξει καθολου; Εχει γενικως τιποτε προβληματα; Οταν το αφησα τον Ιουνιο ολα ηταν αψογα.

----------


## golity

> Επειδη επιστρεφω στα πατρια εδαφη (Αγγλια), και θελω να βαλω χρηματα στο sipdiscount, τελευταιως η ποιοτητα εχει αλλαξει καθολου; Εχει γενικως τιποτε προβληματα; Οταν το αφησα τον Ιουνιο ολα ηταν αψογα.


Σε εμένα πάνω από το 90% των κλήσεων εδώ και καμιά 10αρια μήνες που το χρησιμοποιώ είναι μια χαρά. Άλλα παίζουν πολλοί παράγοντες πιστεύω, ο isp, το dslam, ο φόρτος στο bandwith εκείνη τη στιγμή, από την μεριά του δικτύου του εξωτερικού, από τους servers της εταιρίας κλπ κλπ...

κοινώς, όλα είναι σχετικά. Εγώ πάντως με μια ταπεινή 384 δεν είχα σχεδόν ποτέ πρόβλημα  :Smile:

----------


## sagiadinos

> Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά έχει isdn σύνδεση σωστά;
> 
> Τότε φίλε αν έχεις το isdn modem του Οτε (netmod) αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα... μπουκώνει με τα πολλά πακέτα και κολλάει..
> 
> Είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα όταν είχα isdn σύνδεση.. μόλις δοκίμασα με ένα άλλο isdn modem της πλάκας έπαιζε μια χαρά!!!
> 
> Και η καλύτερη λύση φυσικά είναι βάλεις adsl..


Δεν συμφωνώ για το μόντεμ του ΟΤΕ γιατί εγώ έχω PSTN αλλά το ίδιο modem router(zyxel 2602 HWL c61 και πολλές φορές όταν πάει ο άλλος να σηκώσει το τηλέφωνο κάνει αμέσως το ρούτερ restart(χωρίς βέβαια θόρυβο) οπότε κάτι πρέπει να συμβαίνει με το zyxel  γιατί παλιότερα που χρησιμοποιούσα το ATA Grandstream δεν είχα ποτέ τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι ας μας πεί την γνώμη του.

----------


## sagiadinos

> Συγνώμη αν μερικοί εχουν διαβασει το προβλημα και σε αλλο θεμα, ομως το επαναφερω και εδω γιατι δεν εχω βρει ακομα ακρη ουτε εχω παρει καμια καλη συμβουλη μεχρι τωρα.
> 
> Πολλες φορες οταν προσπαθω να καλεσω μεσω voipbuster μολις ο συνδρομητης σηκωσει το τηλεφωνο του ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ συμβαινουν τα παρακατω:
> 
> α) πεφτει αποτομα η γραμμη και ενας εκκωφαντικος θορυβος ακουγεται στο ακουστικο μου
> β) κανει restart router (Zyxelp2602hwl-63c) καθως και το idsn modem. και τα 2 αυτα τα βλεπω ο ιδιος.
> 
> 
> Εχει κανενας καμια καλη ιδεα ή συμβουλη για το πως μπορω να λυσω το παραπανω θεμα.
> ...


Απάντησα και παρακάτω φίλε μου γιατί έχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα, αλλά με την ευκαιρία ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω επειδή έχουμε το ίδιο μόντεμ ρούτερ στίς κλήσεις σου για Ελλάδα βάζεις πάντα το πρόθεμα 0030; Εγώ αναγκάστηκα να πάρω ασύρματο τηλέφωνο με προεπιλογή γιατί όλα τα τηλέφωνά μου είναι εντός Ελλάδας.Δεν μπόρεσα να βρώ κάτι στις ρυθμίσεις σχετικά με το πρόθεμα.

----------


## johnkall69

Μετά απο προβλήματα που είχα παλιότερα λόγο πακέτων ΟΤΕ και μου φύγανε τσάμπα τα 10Ε στο voipbuster μπήκα πρόσφατα στην σελίδα τους και είδα ότι έχουνε βάλει να κάνεις Webcalls  :Shocked: 
Έκανα αρκετά trial τηλεφωνήματα και όλα δείχνανε φοβερά!!!

		Όμως όταν έκανα login με το account μου εκεί που λέει Make a call γράφει


> *Make a call! (connection fee 5Ct.)*


Τι θέλει να πεί ?? Πως άν κάνω οποιδήποτε τηλεφώνημα θα με χρεώσει 5cent μόνο και μόνο επειδή θα πάρω τηλ. με αυτό τον τρόπο και όχι με το πρόγραμμα τους?

Ας το διευκρινήσει κάποιος plzz γιατί είμαι πανέτοιμος να πάω κάνω κατάθεση των χρημάτων στην Alphabank για να τα στείλω στην Moneybooks και η Moneybookers στο voipbuster!!!!

Thx!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Tsour_ee

Οι web activated κλήσεις έχουν ξεκινήσει εδώ και κανά τρίμηνο και είναι ένας καλός εναλλακτικός τρόπος για όσους έχουν πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα,κοστίζουν 5 ct.

----------


## johnkall69

:Evil:  και με το Directcall το ίδιο να υποθέσω έ?

----------


## Tsour_ee

Το direct ειναι free,μπορείς να δεις τα rates στο site τους www.voipbuster.com

----------


## johnkall69

Και γιατί στο site τους το χρεώνει 5c και απο το πρόγραμμα τσάμπα?  :Laughing: 
Βλάκες είναι άν ισχύει!! Για Ελλάδα θέλω να καλώ οπότε free είναι στα rates να υποθέσω για το direct..  :Smile:

----------


## Sam_GR

Παιδιά στο site του voipbuster λέει ότι τα credits δεν θα λήγουν ποτέ.Ισχύει;Αν ναι πάρα πολύ καλό.

----------


## pan.nl

> Παιδιά στο site του voipbuster λέει ότι τα credits δεν θα λήγουν ποτέ.Ισχύει;Αν ναι πάρα πολύ καλό.


Ναι, ισχύει εδώ και αρκετό καιρό όταν και άλλαξαν την πολιτική τους.

----------


## 123456789

Ναι, αλλά όταν σου λέει ότι "λήγουν σε (πχ) 10 μέρες", τότε μετά τις 10 μέρες δεν πρέπει να βάλεις και άλλο ποσό για να προστεθεί και το παλιό υπόλοιπο που στο μεταξύ θα είχε παγώσει?

----------


## nontasg

> Ναι, αλλά όταν σου λέει ότι "λήγουν σε (πχ) 10 μέρες", τότε μετά τις 10 μέρες δεν πρέπει να βάλεις και άλλο ποσό για να προστεθεί και το παλιό υπόλοιπο που στο μεταξύ θα είχε παγώσει?


Όχι δε χρειάζεται να βάλεις άλλα credits.Απλά μετά το τέλος των freedays μπαίνει χρέωση στις μέχρι τότε δωρεάν κλήσεις.

----------


## 123456789

> Όχι δε χρειάζεται να βάλεις άλλα credits.Απλά μετά το τέλος των freedays μπαίνει χρέωση στις μέχρι τότε δωρεάν κλήσεις.


Σε ευχαριστώ!
Και αν στο μέλλον τα ξαναχώσεις, ξανααποκτάς δικαίωμα για τσάμπα κλήσεις!

----------


## nontasg

> Σε ευχαριστώ!
> Και αν στο μέλλον τα ξαναχώσεις, ξανααποκτάς δικαίωμα για τσάμπα κλήσεις!


Ακριβώς έτσι!! :One thumb up:

----------


## kopa1956

Παρατηρησα τυχαια οτι  κάνοντας κλήσεις στο κινητό μου,μέσω  voipbuster, το οποίο είχα απενεργοποιημένο  credit accounts   αφαιρούσαν από το λογαριασμό  μου  ,το τεστάρησα μερικές  φορές και πάντα αφαιρούσαν μονάδες.
Εχει παρατηρήσει  αλλος  κατι παρόμοιο

----------


## kiocon

Το voipbuster απο σήμερα χρεώνει Ελλάδα. Το sipscount έγινε free

----------


## Tsour_ee

Από χθες η Ελλάδα έχει βγει από τη λίστα με τους δωρεάν προορισμούς του voipbuster.Πλέον  κάθε κλήση χρεώνεται 0.016 το λεπτό.
http://www.voipbuster.com/en/rates.html

----------


## BoGe

> Το voipbuster απο σήμερα χρεώνει Ελλάδα. Το sipscount έγινε free


Το Sipdiscount είχε την Ελλάδα χωρίς χρέωση.
Όσο για το VoipBuster ήταν αναμενόμενο.

----------


## nontasg

> Από χθες η Ελλάδα έχει βγει από τη λίστα με τους δωρεάν προορισμούς του voipbuster.Πλέον  κάθε κλήση χρεώνεται 0.016 το λεπτό.
> http://www.voipbuster.com/en/rates.html


What?????  :Very angry:   :Very angry:

----------


## BoGe

> Από χθες η Ελλάδα έχει βγει από τη λίστα με τους δωρεάν προορισμούς του voipbuster.Πλέον  κάθε κλήση χρεώνεται 0.016 το λεπτό.
> http://www.voipbuster.com/en/rates.html


Τόση χρέωση έχουν περίπου οι Ελληνικοί πάροχοι, και με ποιότητα ίδια σχεδόν με ΟΤΕ.
Πλέον ασύμφορο για Ελλάδα.
Μήπως πρέπει να ανοιχτεί καμιά ενότητα με όσους θέλους να πουλήσουν τα ΑΤΑ τους; _κακία_

----------


## nontasg

> Μήπως πρέπει να ανοιχτεί καμιά ενότητα με όσους θέλους να πουλήσουν τα ΑΤΑ τους; _κακία_


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## frap

Μήπως άνοιγε ο τηλεφωνητής;
Θεωρητικά το κύκλωμα είναι ενεργό όταν αρχίσει να μιλάει η θεία (η κλήση σας προωθείται...).
Το VoipBuster μπορεί να το εκλαμβάνει αυτό ότι η επικοινωνία έχει αποκατασταθεί, άσχετα αν δεν χρεώνεται γι'αυτό.
Τι συμβαίνει όταν το έχεις ανοιχτό το τηλ. και απλά το αφήνεις να κουδουνίζει;

ΥΓ. Μην ανοίγεις πολλαπλά νήματα για το ίδιο θέμα...

----------


## minovg

> Τόση χρέωση έχουν περίπου οι Ελληνικοί πάροχοι, και με ποιότητα ίδια σχεδόν με ΟΤΕ.
> Πλέον ασύμφορο για Ελλάδα.
> Μήπως πρέπει να ανοιχτεί καμιά ενότητα με όσους θέλους να πουλήσουν τα ΑΤΑ τους; _κακία_


Το Sipdiscount εξακολουθεί να είναι free για Ελλάδα.  :Wink:

----------


## BoGe

> Το Sipdiscount εξακολουθεί να είναι free για Ελλάδα.


Ό λογαριασμός του VoipBuster δεν κάνει για το SipDiscount.
Δεν είναι πολλές μέρες, που το SipDiscount για λίγες ημέρες είχε αφαιρέσει επίσης την Ελλάδα από την δωρεάν χρέωση προσωρινά.

----------


## kinetik

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να επαναφέρουν την Ελλάδα στους δωρεάν προορισμούς?

----------


## minovg

> Ό λογαριασμός του VoipBuster δεν κάνει για το SipDiscount.
> Δεν είναι πολλές μέρες, που το SipDiscount για λίγες ημέρες είχε αφαιρέσει επίσης την Ελλάδα από την δωρεάν χρέωση προσωρινά.


Ναι χαίρω πολύ, αλλά πολλοί που έχουμε ATA είχαμε τονίσει ότι είναι καλύτερα για μας να γραφτούμε στην Sipdiscount παρά στην Voipbuster. ήταν λιγότερο πιθανό να κοπούν πρώτα εκεί οι δωρεάν κλήσεις.

Βέβαια προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι θα επανέλθουν κάποια στιγμή πάλι. Και στην Sipdiscount για 5 μέρες είχαν κοπεί όλες οι δωρεάν κλήσεις πριν καμιά 20αριά μέρες, μας χρέωνε κανονικά αλλά μετά από την παρέλευση 5 περίπου ημερών επανήλθαν οι δωρεάν χώρες. Ό,τι αρπάξουν δηλαδή.



> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να επαναφέρουν την Ελλάδα στους δωρεάν προορισμούς?


Γνώμη μου όπως είπα είναι ότι ναι υπάρχει σοβαρή περίπτωση.

----------


## BoGe

> Ναι χαίρω πολύ, αλλά πολλοί που έχουμε ATA είχαμε τονίσει ότι είναι καλύτερα για μας να γραφτούμε στην Sipdiscount παρά στην Voipbuster. ήταν λιγότερο πιθανό να κοπούν πρώτα εκεί οι δωρεάν κλήσεις.
> 
> Βέβαια προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι θα επανέλθουν κάποια στιγμή πάλι. Και στην Sipdiscount για 5 μέρες είχαν κοπεί όλες οι δωρεάν κλήσεις πριν καμιά 20αριά μέρες, μας χρέωνε κανονικά αλλά μετά από την παρέλευση 5 περίπου ημερών επανήλθαν οι δωρεάν χώρες. Ό,τι αρπάξουν δηλαδή.
> 
> Γνώμη μου όπως είπα είναι ότι ναι υπάρχει σοβαρή περίπτωση.


Στο Sipdiscount μπορεί οι αλλαγές να ήταν πιο αργές, όμως από εκεί που είχε πιο πολλές χώρες από όλα τα άλλα, δες τώρα πόσες χώρες έμειναν και εκεί.

----------


## dek1

Από σήμερα 11/10/2006 άρχισε η χρέωση για σταθερά Ελλάδος χωρίς ειδοποίηση. Μας κατάλαβε ο πΟΤΕ.

----------


## zachos

Και η Γερμανια ειναι εκτος, που ειναι μεγαλη αγορα, τι να παιζει αραγε;

----------


## minovg

> Στο Sipdiscount μπορεί οι αλλαγές να ήταν πιο αργές, όμως από εκεί που είχε πιο πολλές χώρες από όλα τα άλλα, δες τώρα πόσες χώρες έμειναν και εκεί.


To σίγουρο είναι ότι αυτή η εταιρεία μας δουλεύει. Θέλει να έχουμε λογαριασμούς σε κάθε «αδερφάκι της» γιατί πότε βγάζει μια χώρα από την μία και την προσθέτει στην άλλη. Γνώμη μου είναι για όσους είστε στην Voipbuster συνεχίστε να καλείτε μέσω αυτής και όταν λήξουν τα credits που έχετε, τότε ξανασυζητάμε. Άλλωστε 1cent/λεπτό δεν είναι δα και τόσο ακριβό.

Τα δεδομένα σ'αυτούς αλλάζουν από μέρα σε μέρα. Δε μπορείς να τους πεις και τίποτα, παραμένουν οι φθηνότεροι. Έχουν γλιτώσει κόσμο και κοσμάκη από υπέρογκους λογαριασμούς.

----------


## kinetik

> Τα δεδομένα σ'αυτούς αλλάζουν από μέρα σε μέρα. Δε μπορείς να τους πεις και τίποτα, παραμένουν οι φθηνότεροι. Έχουν γλιτώσει κόσμο και κοσμάκη από υπέρογκους λογαριασμούς.


Σωστά, εξάλλου η χρέωση του φτηνότερου παρόχου στην Ελλάδα για υπεραστικές κλήσεις είναι πόσο, 3 - 4 λεπτά το λεπτό?  Μιλάμε για μεγάλη διαφορά, ειδικά όταν καλείς αρκετά.

----------


## BoGe

> Σωστά, εξάλλου η χρέωση του φτηνότερου παρόχου στην Ελλάδα για υπεραστικές κλήσεις είναι πόσο, 3 - 4 λεπτά το λεπτό?  Μιλάμε για μεγάλη διαφορά, ειδικά όταν καλείς αρκετά.


Οι χρεώσεις των ελληνικών VoIP παρόχων, με ποιότητα που δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την VoipBuster, είναι σχεδόν ίδια με την VoipBuster για όλη την Ελλάδα.

----------


## minovg

> Από σήμερα 11/10/2006 άρχισε η χρέωση για σταθερά Ελλάδος χωρίς ειδοποίηση. Μας κατάλαβε ο πΟΤΕ.


Υπάρχει ήδη θέμα συζήτησης για αυτό το «δυσάρεστο» νέο. Δεν ήταν ανάγκη νομίζω να ανοιχτεί καινούριο.  :Smile: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...917#post806917

----------


## Chris_Nik

Ξέρει κανένας αν θα πρέπει να ανοίξουμε κάποιες πόρτες στο voipbuster για να δουλεύει καλύτερα????

----------


## minovg

> Ξέρει κανένας αν θα πρέπει να ανοίξουμε κάποιες πόρτες στο voipbuster για να δουλεύει καλύτερα????


Όχι δεν χρειάζεται.

----------


## BoGe

> Ξέρει κανένας αν θα πρέπει να ανοίξουμε κάποιες πόρτες στο voipbuster για να δουλεύει καλύτερα????


Όχι, δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.

----------


## spirosta

Αναμενόμενο..
Βέβαια χθες παρέλαβα από Αμερική το ATA μου (rtp300) και είναι κρίμα..
Αλλά και πάλι η χρέωση είναι πολύ μικρή..
Θα δείξει τι θα κάνουε εν καιρό..

----------


## frap

> Από χθες η Ελλάδα έχει βγει από τη λίστα με τους δωρεάν προορισμούς του voipbuster.Πλέον  κάθε κλήση χρεώνεται 0.016 το λεπτό.
> http://www.voipbuster.com/en/rates.html


Είναι *0.0116* ανά λεπτό. Είναι ακόμη και έτσι άκρως ανταγωνιστική.
Ο φτηνότερος ελληνικός εναλλακτικός είναι το i-call με 0.0179 / λεπτό (με 10% έκπτωση εάν πληρώνεις σε πολλαπλάσια των 5 ευρώ)
Μετά τα e-voice και skype.
Mετά όλοι οι υπόλοιποι...
Τέλος ο ΟΤΕ με 0.03 / λεπτό.

----------


## BoGe

> Είναι *0.0116* ανά λεπτό. Είναι ακόμη και έτσι άκρως ανταγωνιστική.
> Ο φτηνότερος ελληνικός εναλλακτικός είναι το i-call με 0.0179 / λεπτό (με 10% έκπτωση εάν πληρώνεις σε πολλαπλάσια των 5 ευρώ)


Η διαφορά βγαίνει 0.00451/λεπτό, υπερ του VoipBuster.
Όμως η ποιότητα προς Ελλάδα, είναι μέρα με νύχτα, μεταξύ iCal και VoipBuster.
Πλέον με 0.00451/λεπτό, ίσως καλύτερα κανείς να το ξανασκεφτεί, ειδικά για μικρούς λογαριασμούς.

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Είναι *0.0116* ανά λεπτό. Είναι ακόμη και έτσι άκρως ανταγωνιστική.


Έχεις δίκιο,μου ξέφυγε από τη βιασύνη μου.

----------


## spirosta

Ναι αλλά το evoice έχει χρέωση ανα δευτερόλεπτο...
Τεσπα.. Αυτό δεν θα το αναλύσουμε εδώ..

Και πάλι το θέμα είναι ότι η χρέωση είναι πολύ χαμηλή..
Αλλά προσωπικά αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι θα προτιμήσω να πάω σε ελληνική υπηρεσία με καλλήτερη ποιότητα και υποστήριξη..
Αφου φυσικά τελειώσουν ττα credits μου..

----------


## barcode_13

Είναι σωστό να βγάζουν και να βάζουν χώρες όποτε τους καπνίσει; Ξέρω οτι στους όρους που αποδέχομαι δεν αναφέρεται οτι δεν επιτρέπεται αλλά δεοντολογικά δεν είναι σωστό. 
Θα μου πείτε τι τους νοιάζει η δεοντολογία. Αυτό είναι ένα ζήτημα..Αν και έχω την εντύπωση οτι σε καμιά βδομάδα πάλι δωρεάν θα είναι. 
Προφανώς θέλουν να αδειάσουν τα credits των πελατών που δεν αδειάζουν ποτέ ειδικά στην Ελλάδα... 
Το θέμα ειναι οτι δεν έχουν τα κότσια να το κάνουν σε μεγάλες χώρες αυτο.. Μονο στην Ελλαδίτσα..Αυτά ..

----------


## minovg

> Είναι σωστό να βγάζουν και να βάζουν χώρες όποτε τους καπνίσει; Ξέρω οτι στους όρους που αποδέχομαι δεν αναφέρεται οτι δεν επιτρέπεται αλλά δεοντολογικά δεν είναι σωστό. 
> Θα μου πείτε τι τους νοιάζει η δεοντολογία. Αυτό είναι ένα ζήτημα..Αν και έχω την εντύπωση οτι σε καμιά βδομάδα πάλι δωρεάν θα είναι. 
> Προφανώς θέλουν να αδειάσουν τα credits των πελατών που δεν αδειάζουν ποτέ ειδικά στην Ελλάδα... 
> *Το θέμα ειναι οτι δεν έχουν τα κότσια να το κάνουν σε μεγάλες χώρες αυτο.. Μονο στην Ελλαδίτσα..Αυτά ..*


Έχουν αφαιρέσει την Γερμανία εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Δεν έχουν κάτι προσωπικό μαζί μας.

----------


## golity

> Αναμενόμενο..
> Βέβαια χθες παρέλαβα από Αμερική το ATA μου (rtp300) και είναι κρίμα..
> Αλλά και πάλι η χρέωση είναι πολύ μικρή..
> Θα δείξει τι θα κάνουε εν καιρό..


Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κλαις για την αγορά του ΑΤΑ, όπως προαναφέρθηκε, μιας και πάλι φθηνότερα είναι, συν του ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί voip παροχείς για να επιλέξεις και επίσης αποδεσμεύεις τον υπολογιστή σου και μιλάς από μια κλασσική αναλογική συσκευή  :Wink: 

Τώρα τι μπορείτε να κάνετε; Μπορείτε να τους κράξετε στο φόρουμ τους http://www.voipbuster.com/forum/, και επίσης να συμπληρώσετε την παρακάτω φόρμα Do you know a cheaper telecom provider?, με το i-call π.χ που προσφέρει φθηνότερες χρεώσεις σε κινητά στην Ελλάδα. Όσο περισσότεροι, τόσο καλύτερα, έτσι είχα κάνει τότε που βγήκαν από το sipdiscount οι χώρες και η χρέωση είχε γίνει σε σταθερά 2,32 ευρωλεπτά το λεπτό  :Wink:

----------


## dragonfighter

Καλύτερα μιας και η ποιότητα των τηλ μέσω voipbuster πήγαινε από το κακό στο χειρότερο

----------


## aspirin

εμμμμμ κ αυτοί στο voipbuster το παραχέσ@νε με τις δωρεάν κλήσεις, αλλά ντάξ. Βάλε εκεί 90 δωρεάν λεπτά την εβδομάδα ας πούμε για 2 μήνες π.χ.  Αυτοί προσφέρανε δωρεάν κλήσεις σε όλους και σε όλα. Κάνανε ότι μπορούσαν για να μη τους βγαίνουν τα κουκιά.

----------


## pan.nl

Απλά είχαμε "γλυκαθεί" με το τσάμπα και σε πολλούς από εμάς κακοφαίνεται τώρα, αλλά 1,16 cent/λεπτό για αστικά και υπεραστικά δεν είναι καθόλου κακό και η ποιότητα του ήχου είναι κατά κύριο λόγο καλή.
Ίσως να είναι αντιδεοντολογικό από την πλευρά της εταιρείας να αλλάζει τις χρεώσεις έτσι ξαφνικά, αλλά αφού μπήκαμε στο παχνίδί συμφωνόντας με τους όρους, θα παίξουμε!

----------


## sagiadinos

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι (ώρα 13,30) έκανα κανονικά κλήση για 4 λεπτά εντός Ελλάδας και μετά κοιτάζοντας στο λογαριασμό μου στο voipbuster  η κλήση αναφέρεται ως FREE. :One thumb up:

----------


## petrakis

Ας δουνε και οι αλλοι φιλοι αν οντως επανηλθαν οι δωρεαν κλησεις. Θα δω και 'γω μολις παω σπιτι!

Να σκεφτεις οτι μολις χθες ανανεωσα τα credits μου  :RTFM: !

----------


## sagiadinos

> Σήμερα το μεσημέρι (ώρα 13,30) έκανα κανονικά κλήση για 4 λεπτά εντός Ελλάδας και μετά κοιτάζοντας στο λογαριασμό μου στο voipbuster η κλήση αναφέρεται ως FREE.


 
Από 14.00 και μετά που έκανα τηλεφωνήματα δυστυχώς τα χρεώνει.

----------


## spirosta

> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κλαις για την αγορά του ΑΤΑ, όπως προαναφέρθηκε, μιας και πάλι φθηνότερα είναι, συν του ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί voip παροχείς για να επιλέξεις και επίσης αποδεσμεύεις τον υπολογιστή σου και μιλάς από μια κλασσική αναλογική συσκευή


Φυσικά και δεν το κλαίω αφού ήταν μία αγορά που θα έκανα κυρίως για να μιλάω φθηνότερα όχι μόνο εγώ αλλά και η οικογένεια μου...

Αντε να δούμε τι θα γίνει τις επόμενες μέρες...

----------


## golity

Εδώ no free calls to greece!! είναι και το αντίστοιχο θέμα στο φόρουμ του voipbuster, για να τα "χώσετε"...

όσο περισσότεροι, τόσο καλύτερα  :Wink:

----------


## pan.nl

Πάντως, παρατήρησα πως μείωσαν σημαντικά τις χρεώσεις σε μεγάλο αριθμό χωρών. Οπότε δεν είναι εντελώς "ξεκάρφωτο" που έβαλαν χρέωση για την Ελλάδα. Ορίστε και το link που εμφανίστηκε, όταν άνοιξα το softphone: http://www.voipbuster.com/en/clientpop_splash.html

Φιλικά

----------


## golity

> Εδώ no free calls to greece!! είναι και το αντίστοιχο θέμα στο φόρουμ του voipbuster, για να τα "χώσετε"...
> 
> όσο περισσότεροι, τόσο καλύτερα


Έχουν ανάψει ολίγον τι τα αίματα...

άντε να βλέπω και άλλο κόσμο  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## nontasg

Εντάξει στην τελική και πάλι φθηνά είναι ρε παιδιά.....Απλά όταν το έμαθα τα ψιλοπήρα.....
Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως είναι τι νοήμα έχουν πια οι freedays...... :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## golity

Το θέμα ήδη συζητιέται εδώ Απόψεις : Voipbuster, Sipdiscount κλπ  :Wink:

----------


## vrochopios

Einai toso dysaresto  :Crying:  pou proswpika den me peirazei pou anoixthke kai deutero.

----------


## spirosta

Κανένα...

----------


## nontasg

> Κανένα...


A γεια σου..... :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Hristos

Το sipdiscount και το voipdiscount είναι δωρεάν για Ελλάδα. Αλλά νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν  να τους στείλουμε όσο πιο πολλά email διαμαρτυρίας γίνεται. Δηλαδή πρέπει να ψάχνουμε που έιναι το δωρεάν; Αφού όλες ανήκουν στη Finarea!(αν δεν κάνω λάθος :Thinking: )

----------


## vrochopios

> Αφού όλες ανήκουν στη Finarea!(αν δεν κάνω λάθος)


Νομίζω ότι ανοίκουν στη Betamax. Οπότε απο όλες τις εταιρίες αυτού του ομίλου (και είναι αρκετές) πρέπει να περιμένουμε την ίδια κακή συμπεριφορά ανά πάσα στιγμή.

----------


## papako

Το site 
http://www.freecall.com/en/index.html
ανοικει και αυτο στην Betamax?

----------


## golity

> Το site 
> http://www.freecall.com/en/index.html
> ανοικει και αυτο στην Betamax?


Εκτός από τα χρώματα και τις τιμές, βλέπεις τίποτα διαφορετικό;  :Wink:

----------


## spirosta

> Εκτός από τα χρώματα και τις τιμές, βλέπεις τίποτα διαφορετικό;


AXAXAXA
Πάντως το ότι αλλάζουν μόνο τα χρώματα το θεωρώ γελοιότητα και αστείο. Δεν χαρακτηρίζει σοβαρή εταιρία..

Εγώ τα τηλέφωνα που έκανα μέσα σε 1,5 μήνα θα μου στοίχιζαν 46Ε μείον τα 10 που έδωσα αρχικά συν το κέρδοσ που θα έχω τώρα από τον ΟΤΕ καλά είναι...Αλλά μάλλον δεν θα τα χεησιμοποιήσω ακόμη όλα τα credit γιατί κάτι μου λέει ότι θα επανέλθει σύντομα το δωρεάν. Μπορεί να πέφτω και έξω.. Γενικά όμως το κέρδος που είχα το είχα μιλόντας πολύ μα πάρα πολύ σπάταλα.. Γενικά δεν κάνω τηλέφωνα..

Τώρα όμως είμαι πολύ προβληματισμένος..Μέχρι τώρα μίλαγα σπάταλα.. Αν συνεχίσω να μιλάω σπάταλα και με τις ώρες πχ με την κοπέλα μου με συμφέρει να πάω σε κάποιο δωρεάν. Φυσικά όμως αυτό είναι που θέλει και η betamax. Δεν λέω απαράδεκτη πολιτική αλλά έχει πάρει από όσο έχω δει όλα τα μέτρα να μην είναι παράνομη.. Αλλά και πάλι λέω ότι δεν θέλω να πάω σαν το πρόβατο σε άλλη θυγατρική όπως περιμένουν...

Μετά από αρκετή σκέψη (ναι με το μυαλό) μου πιστεύω πως δεν το κάνουν απλά για να εκμεταλλευτούν τους χαζούς αλλά και τους έξυπνους αφού ξέρουν ότι ο κόσμος θέλει να μιλάει απεριόριστα..Ξέρουν ότι με την κατάχρηση βγαίνουμε κερδισμένοι κατά πολύ και αυτό εκμεταλλεύονται.. Και δεν χτύπησαν μόνο μια ελλαδίτσα αλλά και την γερμανία. Απλά μπαίνει το ερώτημα και πόσο θα κρατήσουν το δωρεάν το sipdiscount και το άλλο (δεν θυμάμαι ποια είναι έχω πήξει με τα τόσα)???Αλλά και πάλι Αν μίλαγα στον Οτε μόνο το Σεπτέμβρη θα είχα κάνει 25Ε λογαριασμό μπορεί και παραπάνω..

Τελικά μάλλον όλοι είμαστε κερδισμένοι πέρα από αυτούς που έβαλαν πολύ πρόσφατα credits. Και πάλι μπορεί αρχικά να τα πήραμε και να εκνευριστίκαμε... και δεν λέω με την πολιτική που ακολουθεί η betamax που θα ήθελα διακριτικά να την χαρακτηρίσω "παράνομη" αλλά προσεγμένη καλά κάναμε.. και πάλι όμως πολύ από εμάς είχαμε τόσο μεγάλο κέρδος που μάλλον θα τους τα ξαναδώσουμε σε άλλη θυγατρική.. Άρα λέω ότι ξέρουν τι κάνουν για το κέρδος τους..

Και όπως ξαναείπα θα δείξει...Αρχικά θα βολευτώ με τα 3Ε του e-voice και το rtp300 μου..

Σορρυ για το μακροσκελές post αλλά έστω και μπερδεμένα ήθελα να τα πω..

----------


## nontasg

Εγώ προσωπικά έκανα πολύ normal χρήση μην πω και ελάχιστη...Άρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να εκνευρίζομαι...... :Razz:  
Αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι σκεφτείτε ότι και πάλι είναι πολύ συμφέρουσα η χρέωση του voipbuster σε σχέση πχ με τον ΟΤΕ..... :Wink:

----------


## spirosta

> Εγώ προσωπικά έκανα πολύ normal χρήση μην πω και ελάχιστη...Άρα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να εκνευρίζομαι...... 
> Αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι σκεφτείτε ότι και πάλι είναι πολύ συμφέρουσα η χρέωση του voipbuster σε σχέση πχ με τον ΟΤΕ.....


Έχεις δίκιο αλλά και πάλι θα προτιμήσω σε τέτοια περίπτωση evoice με χρέωση ανα sec. Και θα έχω και υποστήριξη σωστή και ενημέρωση και όχι ειρωνική αντιμετώπηση και σαφώς καλύτερη ποιότητα ομιλίας. Αλλά μέχρι τότε θα περιμένω να τελειώσουν τα credits.. 

Γενικά άμα δεν κάνεις υπερβολική χρήση συμφέρει κάποια ελληνική με κανονική χρέωση εταιρία και όχι να παίρνεις το ρίσκο για τα δωρεάν και να εκνευρίζεσαι και ότι άλλο αυτό συνεπάγεται. Κοινώς ταλαιπωρία ψυχική..

----------


## nontasg

> Έχεις δίκιο αλλά και πάλι θα προτιμήσω σε τέτοια περίπτωση evoice με χρέωση ανα sec.


Χεχεχε....Έχω και εγώ e-voice πολύ καιρό τώρα.....Και εκεί όντως οι χρεώσεις είναι πολύ συμφέρουσες καθώς είναι ανά sec.Συν η ποιότητα συνομιλίας καμπάνα.... :Wink:   :Wink: 
Ο συνδυασμός e-voice και voipbuster με έχει σώσει από πολλάααααααα έξοδα.......

----------


## tommygun

To φτηνοτερο ελληνικο παραμενει της TP και καναδυο αλλων που δε θυμαμαι, με χρεωση 12 cents ανεξαρτητως χρονου ομιλιας, (δε πα να μιλας και 5 ωρες)

Αμα ειναι να πληρωνω για κατι, μονο αυτο αξιζει.

στις voip εταιρειες αυτες λεφτα δε βαζω, το πολυ να κυνηγαω καθε φορα αυτη που δινει τα δωρεαν προς ελλαδα.

----------


## tasos-tasos

σορρυ... ηταν μετακινηση απο θεμα που ανοιξα κατα λαθος απο βιασυνη

----------


## wintech2003

Υπάρχει ήδη εδω σχετική συζήτηση:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...858#post806858

----------


## vobripper

Παιδιά μη συγκρίνουμε ποιότητα ΟΤΕ με voipbuster καμία σχέση.
Η πολιτκή τους είναι απαράδεκτη. Θα μπορούσαν να κόψουν την Ελλάδα απο τα free days για όσους θα κάνουν τώρα register.
Απλά απατεώνες...

----------


## tasos-tasos

παιδες προσοχη προσοχη

sipdiscount ειναι ιδια εταιρεια
πηγαινετε στο about us και θα δειτε σε πηγαινει στην betamax
προσοχη
και περαστικά μας
τα λεφτα του ΑΤΑ και τα credit :Sorry:   :Sorry:   :Sad: 

δειτε λιγο στο φορουμ της voipbuster
ενα σωρο ομοιοπαθεις γραφουν και αρκετοι εχουν δωσει μια εταιρεια με betamax κλωνους

----------


## barcode_13

Ρε παιδιά εχεις κανείς αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα με (registration error 32) στο voipbuster ή στο voipdiscount; Δε μπορώ να κάνω νέο account γμτ και δε μπορώ να βρω λύση... Το έχει δει ποτέ κανείς;

----------


## spirosta

> τα λεφτα του ΑΤΑ και τα credit


To ATA θεωρω μια πολύ καλή επένδυση... Δεν πάει χαμένο...

----------


## johnkall69

To VoipBuster όντως δεν συμφέρει άν δεν είναι free τουλάχιστον σε μένα γιατί λόγο περιορισμού πακέτων πέρνω τηλ. με Directcall και χρεώνομαι μόνο και μόνο για την σύνδεση 5cents ! 
Άν χρεώνομαι και ανα λεπτό να το χέσω!  :Evil:

----------


## Sam_GR

Παιδιά εγώ έβαλα 10 ευρώ στο voipbuster την προηγούμενη πέμπτη.Απο τότε έχω πάρει τηλ στην Ελλάδα αστικά και υπεραστίκά και δεν έχω χρεωθεί καθόλου.Τι γίνεται;

----------


## johnkall69

> Παιδιά εγώ έβαλα 10 ευρώ στο voipbuster την προηγούμενη πέμπτη.Απο τότε έχω πάρει τηλ στην Ελλάδα αστικά και υπεραστίκά και δεν έχω χρεωθεί καθόλου.Τι γίνεται;


Θα χρεώνεσε 1.16cents / λεπτό και άν χρησιμοποιείς το Directcall +5cents στην κλήση!

----------


## johnkall69

> Τώρα τι μπορείτε να κάνετε; Μπορείτε να τους κράξετε στο φόρουμ τους http://www.voipbuster.com/forum/, και επίσης να συμπληρώσετε την παρακάτω φόρμα Do you know a cheaper telecom provider?, με το i-call π.χ που προσφέρει φθηνότερες χρεώσεις σε κινητά στην Ελλάδα. Όσο περισσότεροι, τόσο καλύτερα, έτσι είχα κάνει τότε που βγήκαν από το sipdiscount οι χώρες και η χρέωση είχε γίνει σε σταθερά 2,32 ευρωλεπτά το λεπτό


Παιδιά δεν ξέρω καλά αγγλικά για να γράψω στο forum τους αλλά όσοι μπορείτε αναφέρετε και τα προβλήματα PPS στις DSL μας και ότι χρησιμοποιούμε το DirectCall ώπου χρεωνόμαστε απο εκεί 5cents για την κλήση. 
Άν πληρώνουμε και ανα λεπτό συμφέρει ποιο πολύ το i-call λόγο του ότι έχουνε κάνει πατέντα εκεί  :One thumb up:

----------


## Sam_GR

Από πότε άρχισε αυτό;Ε ρε γκαντεμιά.Το sipdiscount ακόμα free.

----------


## johnkall69

Μάλλον απο χθές... πολύ καντεμιά όντως  :Sad: 
Πάντως γέλασα πολύ στο forum του voipbuster με τα μηνύματα.




> An economic perspective expressed by an economist. 
> 
> Kai twra kati gia metaxy mas. 
> 
> Re paidia egw xthes to diapistwsa alla mou elege apo katw oti xeperasa to fair user policy.Opote ypethesa oti to parakana isws ayti ti week kai perimena oti tin epomeni tha diorthwthei.Omws me ayta pou diavasa sto forum,aki me ayta pou eida kai sto site tous, exw frixei...Wste tha yparxei xrewsi gia panta... mexri na apofasisoun na to xanakanoun free?Re poious nomizoun oti doulevoun?MSN re.Keratades.*Re tous MALAKA* (evala to malaka anti gia malakes giati stadard ayto tha to katalavoun!)


  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Sam_GR

Πάντως καθόλου σοβαρή πολιτική αυτή.Θα μπορούσε να έχιε προειδοποιήσει απο πρίν και να λέει οτι απο έκεινη την ημερομηνία οι τάδε χώρες θα έχουν χρέωση.Ελεος δηλαδή.Τα ίδια και τα ίδια.

----------


## BoGe

Όταν κάπιοιος έλεγε ότι δεν είναι σοβαρή η εταιρεία αυτή, διότι συνέχεια κάνει αλλαγές στην χρήση και τους όρους, αρκετοί διαφωνούσαν.
Τώρα λοιπόν γιατί διαμαρτύρεστε;

----------


## Sam_GR

> Όταν κάπιοιος έλεγε ότι δεν είναι σοβαρή η εταιρεία αυτή, διότι συνέχεια κάνει αλλαγές στην χρήση και τους όρους, αρκετοί διαφωνούσαν.
> Τώρα λοιπόν γιατί διαμαρτύρεστε;


Οπως είπες αρκετοί διαφωνούσαν όχι όλοι.Ετσι νομίζω ότι είναι δικαίωμα μας να διαμαρτηρηθούμε και δέν μπορεί να μας το απαγορεύει κανένας.

----------


## BoGe

> Οπως είπες αρκετοί διαφωνούσαν όχι όλοι.Ετσι νομίζω ότι είναι δικαίωμα μας να διαμαρτηρηθούμε και δέν μπορεί να μας το απαγορεύει κανένας.


Καλά κάνετε και διαμαρτύρεστε, έτσι επαλυθεύεται πόσο δίκιο είχα.

----------


## golity

> Παιδιά δεν ξέρω καλά αγγλικά για να γράψω στο forum τους αλλά όσοι μπορείτε αναφέρετε και τα προβλήματα PPS στις DSL μας και ότι χρησιμοποιούμε το DirectCall ώπου χρεωνόμαστε απο εκεί 5cents για την κλήση. 
> Άν πληρώνουμε και ανα λεπτό συμφέρει ποιο πολύ το i-call λόγο του ότι έχουνε κάνει πατέντα εκεί


Δε νομίζω να μας συμφέρει να πούμε αυτό που λες, μιας και έτσι δίνουμε πάτημα στην betamax για τα διάφορα προβλήματα στην ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας της. Έχει αναφερθεί στο forum του voipbuster ότι γενικά το i-call και evoice έχουν πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα στις κλήσεις από ότι το voipbuster και ότι ο μόνος λόγος που οι πλειοψηφία χρησιμοποιούσε την εν λόγω υπηρεσία είναι γιατί είχε τις δωρεάν ώρες... τώρα με χάλια ποιότητα και no δωρεάν ώρες, χίλιες φορές i-call η evoice  :Wink:  




> Καλά κάνετε και διαμαρτύρεστε, έτσι επαλυθεύεται πόσο δίκιο είχα.


Αυτό για να δούνε τι εστί Έλληνες!!!  :Laughing: 

Μέσα σε 2 μέρες, είχανε τόσα μηνύματα όσα υπήρχαν σε διάφορα θέματα σε διάστημα μηνών (μπορεί και περισσότερο)  :Razz: 


EDIT:
Ένας φίλος έχει ανοίξει ένα νέο θέμα there is no country called "macedonia"...
πιστεύω ότι και εδώ πρέπει να δείξουμε το δυναμικό μας παρόν, για να μην νομίζουν ότι είμαστε λαλάκες!  :Wink:

----------


## johnkall69

> Δε νομίζω να μας συμφέρει να πούμε αυτό που λες, μιας και έτσι δίνουμε πάτημα στην betamax για τα διάφορα προβλήματα στην ποιότητα της υπηρεσίας της. Έχει αναφερθεί στο forum του voipbuster ότι γενικά το i-call και evoice έχουν πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα στις κλήσεις από ότι το voipbuster και ότι ο μόνος λόγος που οι πλειοψηφία χρησιμοποιούσε την εν λόγω υπηρεσία είναι γιατί είχε τις δωρεάν ώρες... τώρα με χάλια ποιότητα και no δωρεάν ώρες, χίλιες φορές i-call η evoice


Ανέφερα στο forum τους για τα pps και ότι οι DSL γραμμές μερικών είναι κακές (δεν χρειάζεται να κρυβόμαστε γιαυτό, μούφες είναι) 
https://www.voipbuster.com/forum/vie...?p=36963#36963




> Enough Greeks use the vb reason of Directcall (it cost 5cents for each call) because have problem with low packets per second in their dsl lines because they are in the earlier stage. 
> If the debit however is 1.16/min + 5cents the call, then does not deserve reason i-call.gr which has patent on low packets per second and the call has very good quality. 
> 
> Summarising a call of 1 minute cost:  
> 
> VoipBuster 0,01.16cents + 0,05 (for Directcall) total *6.16cents!*  
> I-call.gr *0,017!*  
> 
> I cant continue with vb sorry…   
> ...

----------


## golity

> Ανέφερα στο forum τους για τα pps και ότι οι DSL γραμμές μερικών είναι κακές (δεν χρειάζεται να κρυβόμαστε γιαυτό, μούφες είναι) 
> https://www.voipbuster.com/forum/vie...?p=36963#36963


Καλό είναι να μη βγάζουμε μόνοι μας τα μάτια μας και δίνουμε πατήματα στην betamax να δικαιολογεί τα διάφορα προβλήματα στην ποιότητα της!  :Wink:  

Εγώ π.χ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα από τότε που έβαλα adsl, άλλα μερικές φορές έχω παρατηρήσει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα από την ίδια την εταιρία. Να μη πω για τα κινητά που μόνο με web activated calls μπορείς κααααπως να μιλήσεις μιας και η ποιότητα δεν είναι καλή και η καθυστερήσεις ακόμα μεγαλύτερες!

Επίσης δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βάλεις ένα link του adslgr για τον περιορισμό πακέτων, από τον ΟΤΕ, μιας και απευθυνόμαστε σε ξένους και το adslgr είναι στα Ελληνικά. Θα σου πρότεινα να το αφαιρέσεις

φιλικά  :Smile:

----------


## johnkall69

> Καλό είναι να μη βγάζουμε μόνοι μας τα μάτια μας και δίνουμε πατήματα στην betamax να δικαιολογεί τα διάφορα προβλήματα στην ποιότητα της!  
> 
> Εγώ π.χ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα από τότε που έβαλα adsl, άλλα μερικές φορές έχω παρατηρήσει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα από την ίδια την εταιρία. Να μη πω για τα κινητά που μόνο με web activated calls μπορείς κααααπως να μιλήσεις μιας και η ποιότητα δεν είναι καλή και η καθυστερήσεις ακόμα μεγαλύτερες!
> 
> Επίσης δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βάλεις ένα link του adslgr για τον περιορισμό πακέτων, από τον ΟΤΕ, μιας και απευθυνόμαστε σε ξένους και το adslgr είναι στα Ελληνικά. Θα σου πρότεινα να το αφαιρέσεις
> 
> φιλικά


Για αρκετούς Έλληνες είπα όχι για όλους, εκτός άν έχει γραφτεί βλακία λόγο του Systran. Τώρα για το link ίσως να υπάρχει κάποιος Έλληνας στην εταιρεία τους ή να μπουνε στον κόπο να το κάνουνε μετάφραση! Ποτε δεν ξέρεις.. άστο να υπάρχει  :Smile:

----------


## golity

> Για αρκετούς Έλληνες είπα όχι για όλους, εκτός άν έχει γραφτεί βλακία λόγο του Systran. Τώρα για το link ίσως να υπάρχει κάποιος Έλληνας στην εταιρεία τους ή να μπουνε στον κόπο να το κάνουνε μετάφραση! Ποτε δεν ξέρεις.. άστο να υπάρχει


Τα αγγλικά μου δεν είναι και τέλεια, άλλα η μετάφραση μέσω του systran, βγήκε λίγο αχταρμάς  :Sorry:

----------


## frap

> Ρε παιδιά εχεις κανείς αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα με (registration error 32) στο voipbuster ή στο voipdiscount; Δε μπορώ να κάνω νέο account γμτ και δε μπορώ να βρω λύση... Το έχει δει ποτέ κανείς;


Μήπως πας να χρησιμοποιείσεις το ίδιο username που έχεις σε κάποια άλλη υπηρεσία της Betamax;

----------


## johnkall69

> Τα αγγλικά μου δεν είναι και τέλεια, άλλα η μετάφραση μέσω του systran, βγήκε λίγο αχταρμάς


Ε κλασσικά..! Πάντως σίγουρα καταλαβαίνουνε τι λεμε .. https://www.voipbuster.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8523 δες εδώ! 

Όλοι γράφανε στα Ελληνικά (μέχρι και ο τίτλος στα ελληνικά) και μετά έγινε locked το θέμα επειδή υπάρχει ήδη ανοιγμένο.

Και σίγουρα επίσης θα καταλάβουνε για το link...  :Wink:

----------


## minovg

Άκου εκεί Macedonia...  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 
https://www.voipbuster.com/forum/vie...?p=37011#37011
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## BoGe

> Άκου εκεί Macedonia... 
> https://www.voipbuster.com/forum/vie...?p=37011#37011


Και στον τιμοκαταλογό της έτσι την λέει.
Καλή παρατήρηση, μου φαίνεται πρέπει να αρχίσω να ψάχνω άλλη εταιρεία ακόμα και για τις διεθνείς που κάνω.

----------


## golity

Βγήκανε παγανιά και οι "Έλληνες"...

_i am greek but hey .. can't se this stupidy continue...
GREEK call was good deal sure.. but hey (and i am talking to all greek morons here) with a IQ equal of 50 YOU CAN FIND also good solutions or better a user already mentiom gizmo 
JUST USE YOUR BRAIN
modern greece lost louse and will lose forever with this kind of attitude

ps. TO GREEKS -> DSL problems here ARE OUR INTERNAL PROBLEM NOT THE REST OF THE WORLD PROBLEM -> solutions use greek VoIP providers you all know they have workaround solutions

ps2 voipbuster policy SOMTHIN \K no one of you read claim that tehy CAN change prices without notice and you should check prices 

ps3. if yopu wand to complain and have the right with you complain with correct arguements_

 :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down: 

EDIT:
Θα παρακαλούσα να τον αγνοούσαμε, μην αρχίσουμε να τρωγόμαστε μεταξύ μας  :Wink:

----------


## johnkall69

Aυτόν τον VoiPlouf έχω την εντύπωση πως τον έχω δεί στην λίστα των Ελλήνων Reseller  πριν 3 μέρες και γιαυτό να τα λέει αυτά...  :Whistle: 

ΥΓ Σε ευχαριστούμε για το νοητικά καθυστερημένους που μας έγραψες  :Smile:

----------


## nontasg

Βρε ας λέει ό,τι θέλει..... :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## barcode_13

> Μήπως πας να χρησιμοποιείσεις το ίδιο username που έχεις σε κάποια άλλη υπηρεσία της Betamax;


Μπαα... Δεν πάω να κάνω Login. Θέλω να κάνω νέο λογαριασμό με νέο username κτλ αλλά μου βγάζει αυτό το error .. Τι να πω, δεν έχω βρει ακόμα λύση.. thanx πάντως που απάντησες..

----------


## spirosta

Εγώ κάποτε προσπαθούσε με την pstn να κάνω register και δεν γινόταν. Με την ISDN ως δια  μαγείας έγινε.. Τώρα με το dsl και πάλι γίνεται...
Δεν ξέρω όμως αν σε βοήθησα..
Μήπως έχεις κανα firewall ή τίποτε τέτοιο?

----------


## Valandil

Ρε παιδιά τώρα που έληξαν οι δωρεάν κλήσεις συμφέρει να βάλω τπτ σε Skype ή να αφήσω την χρέωση του voipbuster;

----------


## BoGe

Αγοράζω τα ΑΤΑ Linksys προς 10 ευρώ το ένα.
Στα 2 δέχομαι άλλο ένα δώρο.
Αποστολή με courier, με χρέωση δικιά σας
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## minovg

> Αγοράζω τα ΑΤΑ Linksys προς 10 ευρώ το ένα.
> Στα 2 δέχομαι άλλο ένα δώρο.
> Αποστολή με courier, με χρέωση δικιά σας
> Ευχαριστώ.


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## frap

> Ρε παιδιά τώρα που έληξαν οι δωρεάν κλήσεις συμφέρει να βάλω τπτ σε Skype ή να αφήσω την χρέωση του voipbuster;


Ξέρεις ποιά είναι η χρέωση του SkypeOut για Ελλάδα;
Του VoipBuster;
Αριθμητική;  :Razz:

----------


## BoGe

Λόγω των πολλών μηνυμάτων που έχω λάβει, δεν θα αγοράσω πολλά κομμάτια ακόμα.
Όποιος προλάβει, για λίγο ακόμα.

----------


## Gix

> Λόγω των πολλών μηνυμάτων που έχω λάβει, δεν θα αγοράσω πολλά κομμάτια ακόμα.
> Όποιος προλάβει, για λίγο ακόμα.


Άψογος! 
Μου έφτιαξες την μέρα!  :ROFL:

----------


## BoGe

Και τώρα που το κόλπο με την VoipBuster έπιασε, θα τα πακετάρω να τα στείλω στην VoipBuster, να τα βάλει προς πώληση στην ιστοσελίδα της.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ, η Ελλάδα θα ξαναμπεί Free από αύριο.

----------


## dimoss

Εδώ φαίνεται δεν αλλάξανε το free ακόμα...

http://www.voipdiscount.com

Αυτό εδώ τι είναι;

http://www.gizmoproject.com

----------


## tasos-tasos

Dimos υπαρχουν 47 εταιρείες παρόμοιες και απο πισω ειναι η ιδια εταιρεία
μη την πατησεις
το gizmo θελει να τους γραψεις και τους αλλους να εχουν το προγραμμα για να τους καλεις δωρεάν
λιγο δυσκολο...

----------


## tommygun

Mια χαρα μιλαω δωρεαν με το sipdiscount ακομα
Μολις το κλεισουνε θα παω στο voipdiscount
Μολις το κλεισουνε κι αυτο, θα παω στο αλλο που θα εχει ανοιξει.

----------


## gravis

Παιδια, επειδη γινετε ενα μπαχαλο εδω ,μπορει κανεις να κανει ενα πινακακι που θα ενημερωνετε φυσικα,ποια υπηρεσια συμφερει για ποια κληση? να τα έχουμε συγκεντρωμενα..

----------


## Cyberdemon87

Συγνώμη φίλε tommygun, μία ερώτηση. To SIPDiscount σίγουρα δεν χρεώνει την γραμμή σου και δεν θα έρθει τιμή κλήσεων απο τον ΟΤΕ αργότερα στον λογαριασμό? Είναι σίγουρα 100% free??

----------


## klou

Ναί φίλε Cybersometing, δεν χρεώνει, είναι τσεκαρισμένο , χιλιοτσεκαρισμένο πλέον.

----------


## sdn

> Και τώρα που το κόλπο με την VoipBuster έπιασε, θα τα πακετάρω να τα στείλω στην VoipBuster, να τα βάλει προς πώληση στην ιστοσελίδα της.
> Και πάλι ευχαριστώ, η Ελλάδα θα ξαναμπεί Free από αύριο.



Ποιο ακριβός είναι το κόλπο? Υπάρχει κάποιος που πίστευε ότι τα δωρεάν θα κρατήσουν για πάντα? Στο κάτω κάτω βάλαμε 10 ευρώ και μιλούσαμε δωρεάν. Τώρα μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτά τα χρήματα για να μιλάμε με τις απολύτως πιο φτηνές τιμολογήσεις για Ελληνικά σταθερά. Όποιος δεν θέλει χρησιμοποιεί το ATA για τηλεφωνήματα ΑΤΑ <-> ΑΤΑ που είναι και το πιο λογικό.

Η ποιότητα του i-call στο 10% του χρόνου είναι σημαντικά καλύτερη από το voipbuster αν και μερικές φορές δεν μπορούσα να ακούσω τίποτα με i-call ενώ δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα με voipbuster.

Και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι με τις δωρεάν κλήσεις μερικοί έχουν απόσβεση 15 ΑΤΑ  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Παιδια, επειδη γινετε ενα μπαχαλο εδω ,μπορει κανεις να κανει ενα πινακακι που θα ενημερωνετε φυσικα,ποια υπηρεσια συμφερει για ποια κληση? να τα έχουμε συγκεντρωμενα..


gravis ενας συγκεντρωτικός σχετικά με την betamax που βρηκα και δειχνει τις 1-2 που εχουν ακομα free την ελλάδα

http://backsla.sh/betamax

----------


## sdn

> Παιδια, επειδη γινετε ενα μπαχαλο εδω ,μπορει κανεις να κανει ενα πινακακι που θα ενημερωνετε φυσικα,ποια υπηρεσια συμφερει για ποια κληση? να τα έχουμε συγκεντρωμενα..


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο. Κάποιος είχε δώσει ένα Link με τις τιμές των κλώνων. Έχω φάει αρκετές ώρες και δεν το βρίσκω. Μάλλον έγινε συγχώνευση θεμάτων. Οπότε όποιος το έδωσε ή όποιος θυμάται ας το δώσει πάλι

----------


## 123456789

> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκαιο. Κάποιος είχε δώσει ένα Link με τις τιμές των κλώνων. Έχω φάει αρκετές ώρες και δεν το βρίσκω. Μάλλον έγινε συγχώνευση θεμάτων. Οπότε όποιος το έδωσε ή όποιος θυμάται ας το δώσει πάλι


http://backsla.sh/betamax
http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Finarea+SA

----------


## golity

> http://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/Finarea+SA


Εδώ που έχει κάτι scripts τα έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; Γιατί σε εμένα δεν δουλεύουν!  :Thinking:

----------


## 123456789

> Εδώ που έχει κάτι scripts τα έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; Γιατί σε εμένα δεν δουλεύουν!


Εμένα μου δουλεύαν μέχρι να σκάσει το Linux!

----------


## sagiadinos

Ρε παιδιά τι γίνεται; Είχα πριν voipbuster me 10 ευρώ και από προχθές είδα στο λογαριασμό μου του voipbuster ότι χρεώνονται οι κλήσεις με 1,16 ευρωσεντς το λεπτό. Θεώρησα λοιπόν καλό να ανοίξω έναν νέο λογαριασμό στο voipdiscount πράγμα και το οποίο έκανα χωρίς να βάλω χρήματα. Αλλαξα λοιπόν και τις ρυθμίσεις στο ΑΤΑ μου από voipbuster σε voipdiscount και από τότε μιλάω συνέχεια και πηγαίνοντας στο λογαριασμό μου βλέπω συνέχεια FREE. Υπ΄όψιν πάλι ότι δεν έβαλα καθόλου χρήματα. Και για του λόγου το αληθές ένα copy απο το   Account


User name:
sagiadinos

Remaining credit:
 0.00 Buy more




Buy CreditYour purchasesRecent CallsYour invoice address
Make a callSend a text message (SMS)
New: VoipDiscount Software settings
 Home Print this page Logout   

   Recent Calls   all calls 

Date   Time   Number called   Duration   Amount 
2006-10-13   15:55:49   +3021020000   00:04:45   FREE! 
2006-10-13   15:53:33   +3021020000   00:00:14   FREE! 
2006-10-13   11:11:55   +3023103733   00:02:17   FREE! 
2006-10-13   09:02:57   +3021020000   00:09:07   FREE! 
2006-10-13   08:58:13   +3021025000   00:00:31   FREE! 
2006-10-12   20:04:24   +3021027091   00:02:19   FREE! 
2006-10-12   19:21:32   +3026650000   00:00:37   FREE! 
2006-10-12   18:56:43   +3026020000   00:01:47   FREE! 
2006-10-12   18:52:06   +3021027000   00:02:50   FREE!

----------


## tasos-tasos

sagiadinos ΑΠΛΑ θα σε αφησει να κανεις 30 κλησεις

για ολους τα πρωτα free δεν ειναι του ενος λεπτου

ειναι 30 κλησεις
κι εγω ετσι εκανα και λεω γιατι με αφηνει και δε με κοβει στο 1 λεπτο?

στις 30 κλησεις μου ζητησε χρημα
μπορεις βεβαια να γραφεσαι συνεχεια και να εχεις συνεχεια 30 κλησεις δωρεάν
αλλα σιγουρα θα το δουν καποια στιγμη και θα μπλοκαρουν
για αυτο εχουν βαλει καποιες δικλειδες που λεει αν σου βγαλει illegal use να σε μπλοκαρει για αυτο το λογο
μην ενθουσιαζεσαι αδικα
στις 30+1 κλησεις ελα να μας πεις ξανα τα νεα
και οσο για τους πολλαπλους λογαριασμους... ε τι θα γλυτωσεις?
100 -200 κλησεις?
αν εχεις το κουραγιο καντο... εγω προσωπικά ποτε μου δεν εκανα 2ο account πουθενα και για κανενα λογο  :Wink:

----------


## golity

> Εμένα μου δουλεύαν μέχρι να σκάσει το Linux!


Το βρήκα...

στην sed είχε sed -n "s/[[:space:]]*\([^)]\+[)]\).*[Ff]*ree*.*[Ff]*ree*.*/  \1/p" 

ενώ στη σελίδα είναι με κεφαλαία!  :Embarassed:  

Τελικά δουλεύει μια χαρά  :Yahooooo:  


*@sagiadinos* κάνε ένα καλό και βάλε χχχχ στους αριθμούς τηλεφώνου  :Wink:

----------


## sagiadinos

> sagiadinos ΑΠΛΑ θα σε αφησει να κανεις 30 κλησεις
> 
> για ολους τα πρωτα free δεν ειναι του ενος λεπτου
> 
> ειναι 30 κλησεις
> κι εγω ετσι εκανα και λεω γιατι με αφηνει και δε με κοβει στο 1 λεπτο?
> 
> στις 30 κλησεις μου ζητησε χρημα
> μπορεις βεβαια να γραφεσαι συνεχεια και να εχεις συνεχεια 30 κλησεις δωρεάν
> ...


Δεν το ήξερα αυτό. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tasos-tasos

@Sagiadinos ισως δε βλεπεις τα pm σου
πηγαινε στο προηγουμενο ποστ σου εκει που γραφεις ποιες κλησεις εκανε και διορθωσε τα νουμερακια να μη φαινονται παληκαρι
και ζητα συγνωμη απο τα κοριτσια που τα εξεθεσες :ROFL:

----------


## sagiadinos

> @Sagiadinos ισως δε βλεπεις τα pm σου
> πηγαινε στο προηγουμενο ποστ σου εκει που γραφεις ποιες κλησεις εκανε και διορθωσε τα νουμερακια να μη φαινονται παληκαρι
> και ζητα συγνωμη απο τα κοριτσια που τα εξεθεσες


 
Φίλε tasos ήρθες κάπως δεύτερος. Τα νούμερα είναι διορθωμένα.(εκτός από ένα που είναι ηλεκτρονικό κατάστημα και το άφησα)

----------


## nrg_polini

> Αγοράζω τα ΑΤΑ Linksys προς 10 ευρώ το ένα.
> Στα 2 δέχομαι άλλο ένα δώρο.
> Αποστολή με courier, με χρέωση δικιά σας
> Ευχαριστώ.


 :ROFL: 

Δινω 11 Ευρω! Ειναι κριμα να εχει παρει καποιος ΑΤΑ μονο για το voipbuster και δυστυχως δεν ειναι λιγοι αυτοι.

----------


## sagiadinos

> Δινω 11 Ευρω! Ειναι κριμα να εχει παρει καποιος ΑΤΑ μονο για το voipbuster και δυστυχως δεν ειναι λιγοι αυτοι.


Γιατί ρε παιδιά θα πάει το ΑΤΑ χαμένο; Πάλι συμφέρει να το χρησιμοποιείς και με voipbuster και με άλλους παρόχους. Από τον ΟΤΕ και τους άλλους της σταθερής τηλεφωνίας πολύ φτηνότερα.

----------


## BoGe

> Ποιο ακριβός είναι το κόλπο? Υπάρχει κάποιος που πίστευε ότι τα δωρεάν θα κρατήσουν για πάντα? Στο κάτω κάτω βάλαμε 10 ευρώ και μιλούσαμε δωρεάν.....


sdn, πλάκα έκανα βέβαια.
Βρε μπας και είσαι Κριός στο ζώδιο;

----------


## sdn

> sdn, πλάκα έκανα βέβαια.
> Βρε μπας και είσαι Κριός στο ζώδιο;


Κοντά έπεσες. Αιγόκερος είμαι.

Και εγώ πλάκα έκανα  :Smile:  Υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη πλάκα από το να απαντάς σοβαρά σε κάποιον που είναι πασιφανές ότι αστειεύεται?

nrg_polini Θα σπάσω τις τιμές... δίίνω 11.5 ευρώ

----------


## klou

Επειδή τώρα "ξύπνησα" και είδα ότι το voipbuster δεν έχει Ελλάδα πλέον στη Λίστα, και μου μένουν 2 freedays με υπόλοιπο 1 ευρώ , κάπως , κάπου πρέπει να ανανεώσω. 
Τι προτείνετε;

----------


## sdikr

Εγω μετά απο 5 χρόνια +  που ασχολουμε με voip  (εποχή net2phone, dialtrhee,  ipphone)    ενά εχω να πω,  once you go voip  you never come back!!
οχι δεν πουλάω  τα ΑΤΑ μου   :Razz:  

Αν σκεφτεί τώρα αυτός που πήρε το ΑΤΑ πχ για τα δωρέαν του voipbuster,  αν πάρει ακόμα ένα  θα έχει δωρεάν επικοινωνία με το αλλό μισό,
Αν μιλά με το εξωτερικό απλά δεν υπάρχει συγκρίση.

Βέβαια απο την αλλή δώσαν 11.5  ευρώ  και τους τα φάγαν  μετά απο χχχχ ώρες κλήσεων

Κάθομαι και σκέφτομαι,  είχα λογαριασμό σε πάροχο (και εχώ ακόμα)  ξόδεψα  80 δολλάρια,  για κλήσεις σε εξωτερικό με χρεώση   0.03   αν τα έκανα μέσω οτε  που είχε 0.20  τί κέρδισα;

----------


## spirosta

> ενά εχω να πω,  once you go voip  you never come back!!


Και εγώ θα συμφωνησω αν και μόλις ήρθε το ΑΤΑ κόπηκε το τσάμπα.
Αλλά και πάλι έχω και άλλο πάροχο για τις κλήσεις της μαμάς για καλύτερη ποιότητα.
Και μόλις τελειώσει το voipbuster μπορεί να πάω αλλού με τσάμπα αφού μίλαγα υπερβολικά πολύ. Θα δω όμως με τον καιρό..

----------


## spartak

μήπως μπορεί κανείς να μου προτείνει από που μπορώ να αγοάσω σε λογική τιμή ένα ata pap;

----------


## Sam_GR

Παιδιά στο κάτω κάτω 1 λέπτο την κλήση πάλι τσαμπα είναι το πράγμα.

----------


## nrg_polini

> Επειδή τώρα "ξύπνησα" και είδα ότι το voipbuster δεν έχει Ελλάδα πλέον στη Λίστα, και μου μένουν 2 freedays με υπόλοιπο 1 ευρώ , κάπως , κάπου πρέπει να ανανεώσω. 
> Τι προτείνετε;


www.sipdiscount.com

----------


## tasos-tasos

> μήπως μπορεί κανείς να μου προτείνει από που μπορώ να αγοάσω σε λογική τιμή ένα ata pap;


απο eshop ειδα το εχει 68,5 το Linksys Pap
απο εκει πηρα εγω το Spa 82e

επίσης βλέπω καλυτερες τιμές εδω
http://www.skroutz.gr/

----------


## spartak

> απο eshop ειδα το εχει 68,5 το Linksys Pap
> απο εκει πηρα εγω το Spa 82e
> 
> επίσης βλέπω καλυτερες τιμές εδω
> http://www.skroutz.gr/


Eυχαριστώ πολύ. Τα είδα αυτά. Ελεγα για μεταχειρισμένο....

----------


## tasos-tasos

ebay, fleamarket, myphone, adslgr εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=7

μου φαίνεται καποιος βαριέται να ψαξει...

----------


## spartak

> ebay, fleamarket, myphone, adslgr εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=7
> 
> μου φαίνεται καποιος βαριέται να ψαξει...


ευχαριστώ

----------


## BoGe

> όσες φορές είχα προβλήματα σαν αυτά που λες με το voipbuster τα είχα και με το icall και οφειλόταν στα υπερβολικά υψηλά pings που είχε η vivodi μα περίοδο.


Μιλάω πάντα για προορισμούς προς Ελλάδα.
Δεν δέχομαι ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν/είναι από Vivodi, γιατί:
- είχα και Telepassport, 
- ταυτόχρονα με iCall δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα, και
- προς το εξωτερικό με VoipBuster επίσης συνήθως δεν είχα πρόβλημα (άμα το πρόβλημα ήταν από Vivodi θα έπρεπε να είχα πρόβλημα με όλες τις κλήσεις, και όχι ιδιαίτερα προς Ελλάδα)

Και όπως σου είπα στο forum αντίστοιχα της VoipBuster είδα αρκετούς να γάφουν για την ποιόττα.
Για οικιακή χρήση το VoipBuster, και για κάποιον που δεν έχει πολλές απαιτήσεις, και τον ενδιαφέρει κυρίως η οικονομία και όχι η ποιότητα το VoipBuster καλό είναι. 
Για όποιον τον ενδιαφέρει η ποιότητα και κυρίως για επαγγελματική χρήση, για Ελλάδα δεν κάνει. Όσο για την ποιότητα προς κινητά, είναι ακόμα πιο κάτω.

----------


## tommygun

Παει και το sipdiscount !

Boυρ για το voipdiscount  :Very Happy:  
...μεχρι να το κοψουν κι αυτο...


το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βγαλανε μονο την ελλαδα, αλλα πολλες αλλες χωρες επισης.

----------


## minovg

> Παει και το sipdiscount !
> 
> Boυρ για το voipdiscount  
> ...μεχρι να το κοψουν κι αυτο...
> 
> 
> το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βγαλανε μονο την ελλαδα, αλλα πολλες αλλες χωρες επισης.


Πότε βγήκε η Ελλάδα; Πριν λίγο κάλεσα κανονικά χωρίς χρέωση. Πάντως στον πίνακα όντως την αφαίρεσαν...  :Sad:

----------


## tommygun

χτες το βραδυ την ωρα που μιλαγα με αγγλια εγινε ενα "κλακ" και επεσε η γραμμη
απο τοτε δεν καλει ουτε ελλαδα, αγγλια, γερμανια , που πριν τις ειχε.
γενικα η λιστα του προχτες ηταν μεγαλη και πληρης, ενω τωρα εχει μονο κατι λιμα...

----------


## frap

> Πότε βγήκε η Ελλάδα; Πριν λίγο κάλεσα κανονικά χωρίς χρέωση. Πάντως στον πίνακα όντως την αφαίρεσαν...


Σήμερα το πρωί ήταν μέσα. Τώρα δεν είναι....
Έφυγαν όλες οι χώρες της ΕΕ των 15.
Ευτυχώς η χρέωση έμεινε στο 0.0116/λεπτό και όχι στο 0.0232 που είχε πάει την άλλη φορά.

----------


## nrg_polini

Α ρε παρτι γινεται στην Αλτεκ  :Laughing:

----------


## golity

> Παει και το sipdiscount !
> 
> Boυρ για το voipdiscount  
> ...μεχρι να το κοψουν κι αυτο...
> 
> 
> το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν βγαλανε μονο την ελλαδα, αλλα πολλες αλλες χωρες επισης.


Ξέρεις ποιο είναι το "αστείο" στην όλη υπόθεση...

όλοι αυτοί που λίγες μέρες πριν, με το που βγήκε από το voipbuster η Ελλάδα, αγοράσανε χρόνο ομιλίας στο sipdiscount!

Βλέπω να παίρνει ακόμη περισσότερο φωτιά το φόρουμ του voipbuster και από ξένους αυτή τη φορά  :Laughing:

----------


## tasos-tasos

golity πιστευω οτι οι 999 στους 1000 το καταλαβανε το παιχνιδι και δε νομιζω οτι κανανε αυτο που λες

ηταν ηλιου φαεινοτερον οτι θα γινει αυτό ακριβώς
φαγανε  οτι φαγανε απο voipbuster
μετα απο sipd
ε και τελος μενει το δολωμα voipd

----------


## sdn

> golity πιστευω οτι οι 999 στους 1000 το καταλαβανε το παιχνιδι και δε νομιζω οτι κανανε αυτο που λες
> 
> ηταν ηλιου φαεινοτερον οτι θα γινει αυτό ακριβώς
> φαγανε  οτι φαγανε απο voipbuster
> μετα απο sipd
> ε και τελος μενει το δολωμα voipd



Και το voipdiscount τελείωσε. Μένει το απολύτως πιο φτηνό voip. Αν και κατά καιρούς είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα κάνουν κάποιες προσφορές.

Σε λίγο καιρό που θα βγάλει voip και η forthnet ελπίζω να πέσουν οι τιμές και να αγοράζουμε οπό Ελληνικές εταιρείες

----------


## tommygun

καλα, περονοσπορος επεσε ?!

το μεσημερι μιλησα με voipdiscount, τωρα δε δουλευει!
ουτε τη σελιδα δεν εχουν προλαβει να αλλαξουν !

----------


## klou

Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα site με δωρεάν κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα; 
Και τώρα τι κάνουμε;  :Razz:

----------


## Sam_GR

Ρε παιδιά αφου το έχουμε πεί.Ολα αυτά είναι ίδια.Σας πέρνουν τα λεφτά και απο αλλού.Βρείτε κάτι άλλο που να μην έχει πρόσμιξη η betamax μέσα.

----------


## tommygun

μαλλον λαθος εκανα, τωρα δουλευει.

----------


## golity

> Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα site με δωρεάν κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα; 
> Και τώρα τι κάνουμε;


Ευκαιρία να καλλιεργήσουμε κρυφά μας ταλέντα... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telepathy  :Razz:  

Πάντως πριν λίγο και ενώ στη σελίδα του sipdiscount έχει βγει και η Γερμανία από τις δωρεάν κλήσεις, σε μια διάρκειας 10 λεπτών, μου την έβγαλε free  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## sdn

> Ρε παιδιά αφου το έχουμε πεί.Ολα αυτά είναι ίδια.Σας πέρνουν τα λεφτά και απο αλλού.Βρείτε κάτι άλλο που να μην έχει πρόσμιξη η betamax μέσα.


Ας ξεχάσουμε για λίγο τα δωρεάν.

Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να προτείνεις κάτι σε πιο φτηνό για Ελλάδα, Αγγλία, Αμερική & Ρωσία

Κατά προτίμηση σε ένα provider.

----------


## sagiadinos

> Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα site με δωρεάν κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα; 
> Και τώρα τι κάνουμε;


Τέρμα τα δωρεάν τηλεφωνήματα για την Ελλάδα.Λόγω ανόδου του ΑΕΠ της Ελλάδας κατά 25%(πατέντα Αλογοσκούφη) τα δωρεάν τηλεφωνήματα μεταφέρονται στην Μποτσουάνα μέχρι να αυξήσει και αυτή το ΑΕΠ της.

----------


## minovg

> Τέρμα τα δωρεάν τηλεφωνήματα για την Ελλάδα.Λόγω ανόδου του ΑΕΠ της Ελλάδας κατά 25%(πατέντα Αλογοσκούφη) τα δωρεάν τηλεφωνήματα μεταφέρονται στην Μποτσουάνα μέχρι να αυξήσει και αυτή το ΑΕΠ της.


 :One thumb up:

----------


## klou

Αφού ανέβηκε το ΑΕΠ, χαλάλι το free. Ας πληρώνουμε κάτι παραπάνω δε πειράζει, ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΑΕΠ Ανεβάσαμε!!  :Razz:

----------


## Sam_GR

> Ας ξεχάσουμε για λίγο τα δωρεάν.
> 
> Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να προτείνεις κάτι σε πιο φτηνό για Ελλάδα, Αγγλία, Αμερική & Ρωσία
> 
> Κατά προτίμηση σε ένα provider.


Πιο φθηνό δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει απο το 1cent/min του voipbuster,αλλά μπορείς να βάλεις icall.Με το Icall δεν έχεις και το lag που έχεις(εγώ είχα αρκετό)με το voipbuster.

----------


## BoGe

Το μόνο καλό πλέον που έχει το VoipBuster  (για όποιον δεν ενδιαφέρεται για κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό) είναι τα γραπτά μηνύματα. Δεν θα με χάλαγε να χρέωσε ένα cent παραπάνω, ώστε να έχει αναφορά παράδοσεις.

----------


## sdn

> Το μόνο καλό πλέον που έχει το VoipBuster  (για όποιον δεν ενδιαφέρεται για κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό) είναι τα γραπτά μηνύματα. Δεν θα με χάλαγε να χρέωσε ένα cent παραπάνω, ώστε να έχει αναφορά παράδοσεις.


Βάλε Q-telecom και θα έχεις και αναφορές παράδοσης  :Smile:

----------


## BoGe

> Βάλε Q-telecom και θα έχεις και αναφορές παράδοσης


Μπορείς να στήλεις δηλαδή από το διαδίκτυο, και με τι χρέωση;
Μάλλον από κινητό θα εννοείς, αλλα που να κουβαλό κι άλλο.

----------


## nanas

> Το μόνο καλό πλέον που έχει το VoipBuster (για όποιον δεν ενδιαφέρεται για κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό) είναι τα γραπτά μηνύματα. Δεν θα με χάλαγε να χρέωσε ένα cent παραπάνω, ώστε να έχει αναφορά παράδοσεις.


αν έχεις οτενετ μπορείς να στέλνεις 20 δωρεάν sms την ημέρα από το pc σου προς κινητά (ελληνικά μόνο υποθέτω). :Wink:

----------


## sdn

> Μπορείς να στήλεις δηλαδή από το διαδίκτυο, και με τι χρέωση;
> Μάλλον από κινητό θα εννοείς, αλλα που να κουβαλό κι άλλο.


Από κινητό εννοώ. Για εξωτερικό έχει τα απολύτως πιο φτηνά SMS (αν και το δίκτυο τα παίζει αρκετά συχνά).

Αν θέλεις απο web υπάρχουν providers ανάλογα με το που θέλεις να στείλεις. προσωπικά έχω βρει μερικά που είναι δωρεάν για συγκεκριμένα δίκτυα συγκεκριμένων χωρών που χρησιμοποιώ αλλά σπάνια κάνω χρήση. Προτιμώ το Q με την επιβεβαίωση και την ελευθερία να στέλνω οπό όπου θέλω.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω 2 τηλέφωνα και κοιτάζω να βρω ένα κινητό να δέχεται 2 SIM. Παλιά υπήρχε νομίζω

----------


## nontasg

Q-card και Web2SMS:ο τέλειος συνδυασμός!!! :Respekt:   :Respekt:

----------


## BoGe

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω 2 τηλέφωνα και κοιτάζω να βρω ένα κινητό να δέχεται 2 SIM. Παλιά υπήρχε νομίζω


Στο εξωτερικό παλιά, υπήρχαν υποδοχείς για SIM κάρτες που μπορούσαν να πάρουν έως και 3 κάρτες αν ήθελες, και μετά τους έβαζες!!!! στο κινητό σου.

----------


## sdikr

> Στο εξωτερικό παλιά, υπήρχαν υποδοχείς για SIM κάρτες που μπορούσαν να πάρουν έως και 3 κάρτες αν ήθελες, και μετά τους έβαζες!!!! στο κινητό σου.


Ναι αλλά δεν δουλευουν ταυτόχρονα  :Wink:

----------


## frap

Πάντως, εμένα μέχρι και αυτή τη στιγμή το SipDiscount συνεχίζει να μη με χρεώνει για κλήσεις εντός Ελλάδος.
Εσάς;

----------


## minovg

> Πάντως, εμένα μέχρι και αυτή τη στιγμή το SipDiscount συνεχίζει να μη με χρεώνει για κλήσεις εντός Ελλάδος.
> Εσάς;


Χμ. Δεν έχεις άδικο. Δε χρεώνει όντως!!  :Thinking:

----------


## golity

> Πάντως πριν λίγο και ενώ στη σελίδα του sipdiscount έχει βγει και η Γερμανία από τις δωρεάν κλήσεις, σε μια διάρκειας 10 λεπτών, μου την έβγαλε free


Και σήμερα έκανα τρεις κλήσεις εντός Ελλάδας αυτή τη φορά, τριών, πέντε και επτά λεπτών αντίστοιχα και μου τις έβγαλε δωρεάν στην λίστα των πρόσφατων κλήσεων και φυσικά δεν μειώθηκε το ποσό του λογαριασμού!  :Confused:   :Lips Sealed:

----------


## minovg

Kαι σήμερα παιδιά δεν χρεώνει το Sipdiscount. Ούτε Ελλάδα ούτε Γερμανία.  :Whistle:

----------


## golity

> Kαι σήμερα παιδιά δεν χρεώνει το Sipdiscount. Ούτε Ελλάδα ούτε Γερμανία.


Τουμπεκί, μη μπει κανένας της betamax και το πάρει πρέφα  :Whistle:

----------


## klou

Πηγαίνοντας να αγοράσω credits στο voipdiscount.com , μου ζήτησε το σταθερό τηλέφωνο, ώστε να επαληθεύσει τα στοιχεία μου καλώντας με και να πληκτρολογήσω ένα 4ψήφιο. 
Στο voipbuster δεν είχε κάτι τέτοιο .. Καινούργιο κόλπο αυτό; Γιατί να τους δώσω το σταθερό μου;

----------


## nrg_polini

Και στο voipbuster το κανουν αυτο πλεον. Μηπως γινεται να δωσεις και κινητο; Τουλαχιστον εγω το κινητο ειχα δωσει.

----------


## nanas

παιδιά γίνεται και πώς δύο χρήστες voipbuster κλπ να μιλάνε δωρεάν μεταξύ τους από κανονικά τηλέφωνα (προυπόθεση να έχουν ΑΤΑ φυσικά);

----------


## dragonfighter

Συνδέεις το κάθε τηλέφωνο με το ATA του, βρίσκεις και δυο δωρεάν voip-in αρθμούς (από evoice μπορείς να πάρεις) και ρυθμίζεις τα ATA

----------


## minovg

> παιδιά γίνεται και πώς δύο χρήστες voipbuster κλπ να μιλάνε δωρεάν μεταξύ τους από κανονικά τηλέφωνα (προυπόθεση να έχουν ΑΤΑ φυσικά);


Και πιο απλά γίνεται. Μέσω του i-call. Μόλις κάνεις εγγραφή σου δίνει έναν εικονικό αριθμό από 707. Ανοίγεις δύο τέτοιους λογαριασμούς και έτσι μιλάς απεριόριστα δωρεάν από δύο απομακρυσμένες ΑΤΑ συσκευές καλώντας τον αντίστοιχο 707 αριθμό του άλλου.  :Wink:

----------


## Avvocato

soryyyyy, αλλα τα ΑΤΑ τι ειναι ??? μπορει καποιος να εξηγησει?

----------


## minovg

> soryyyyy, αλλα τα ΑΤΑ τι ειναι ??? μπορει καποιος να εξηγησει?


Eίναι μετατροπέας του κανονικού σου οικιακού σταθερού τηλεφώνου σε Voip τηλέφωνο όπου μπορείς να κάνεις κλήσεις μέσω Voipbuster/Sipdiscount/icall/evoice κλπ. Τέτοιο έχω κι εγώ και ομιλώ μέσω του ασύρματου σταθερού τηλεφώνου μέσω Voip.  :Wink:

----------


## klou

Τελικά το voipdiscount δέχεται και κινητό. Μόλις αγόρασα 10 ευρω. Ας ελπίσουμε η Ελλάδα να παραμείνει μέσα στη λίστα  :Smile:

----------


## tasos-tasos

> soryyyyy, αλλα τα ΑΤΑ τι ειναι ??? μπορει καποιος να εξηγησει?


minovg μπορω να προσθεσω λιγες γραμμές?

φιλε Avvocato... εκτος οτι δε κανεις ενα search στο google "what is ATA"

ATA= Analog Telephone Adapter

αυτο το μηχανηματακι λοιπον συνδέεται στο router σου, και παιρνει ενα μικρο κομματακι απο το ευρος συχνοτητων της adsl σου, λιγη απο την ταχυτητα σου δηλαδη και μεταφερει τη φωνη σου ψηφιακά μεσω ιντερνετ και γινεται η επικοινωνια με Voip (voice over ip) protocols, οπως oνομαζονται τα πρωτοκολλα που χρησιμοποιούν οι sip providers (sip = session ip)

κατι που ειναι εμφανές καθώς η φωνή ταξιδεύει μέσω της adsl σου και όχι του pstn κομματιού σου, ότι η μαμά μας μπορει να μιλαει απο την pstn και εμεις απο την adsl μεσω voip

επάνω σε αυτό το μηχανηματάκι βαζεις οποια συσκευη τηλεφωνική θες
αν χτυπαει το pstn σου θα λειτουργει κανονικά αλλά και σαν συσκευη για να μιλησεις μέσω Voip
μπορείς να μιλησεις και με τα ακουστικά και το μικρόφωνο αλλα οι καλες μας οι μαμάδες δε ξερουν απο αυτα τα "διαολομηχανήματα"

α και βασικό.... αφού δεν ειναι usb και ειναι stand alone, ανεξάρτητο, άρα μπορει να λειτουργησει και με κλειστο τον υπολογιστή μας

πες μαμα ειδες? δεν ειναι μονο chat αυτο το μηχανημα... εχει και φτηνό τηλεφωνο  :Wink: 
αυτά εν ολίγοις  :Wink: 
ευχαριστώ που ανεχτηκατε την φλυαρια μου, με πιανει κατι τετοιες ωρες καθε μερα

----------


## ppapad

Παιδιά ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει με το VoipDiscount??? www.voipdiscount.com
Στην αρχική σελίδα έχει ένα πινακάκι που περιλαμβάνει την Ελλαδίτσα στα Free Calls....

Μήπως δεν πρόσεξα/διάβασα κάτι?..?  :Thinking:

----------


## weakwire

nice nice και έλεγα που να βάλω credits...

----------


## diabibas

> Και πιο απλά γίνεται. Μέσω του i-call. Μόλις κάνεις εγγραφή σου δίνει έναν εικονικό αριθμό από 707. Ανοίγεις δύο τέτοιους λογαριασμούς και έτσι μιλάς απεριόριστα δωρεάν από δύο απομακρυσμένες ΑΤΑ συσκευές καλώντας τον αντίστοιχο 707 αριθμό του άλλου.


Σωστό, αλλά από ΑΤΑ σε ΑΤΑ θέλει ίδιο codec αλλιώς problems

----------


## sdikr

> Σωστό, αλλά από ΑΤΑ σε ΑΤΑ θέλει ίδιο codec αλλιώς problems



Δεν μου έχει κάνει τέτοιο πρόβλημα,   αλλώστε το codec  το διαλέγει μονο του (εκτός αν του έχεις ορισεί να μην κάνει χρήση άλλου)

----------


## nrg_polini

Αν και λιγο offtopic, το καλοκαιρι αγορασα στη κοπελα μου το broadband pack με το fritz box fon wlan,  της σεταρισα το icall και εδω και μια βδομαδα μιλαμε Αγγλια-Ελλαδα με το 707 νουμερο του icall με πραγματικα ΑΡΙΣΤΗ ποιοτητα και φυσικα δωρεαν. Να σημειωσω πως προβληματα με τα πακετα δεν εχει, αλλα και να ειχε το icall εχει τη σχετικη επιλογη.

sip2sip  :Worthy:   :Respekt:

----------


## Sebu

Ωραιο το Voipdiscount.com αλλα γνωριζει κανεις, επειδη ειμαι καινουριος στο Voip αν μπορω να το σεταρω να δουλευει μεσω πχ του X-lite 3.0 και οχι του δικου του software ή ακομα καλυτερα αν μπορει να δουλεψει με καποιου hardware Voip τυπου Linksys(γιατι ψηνομαι για το 3102)???

----------


## ppapad

File ''weakwire'' an to dokimaseis pes mas entipwseis... :Smile:

----------


## diabibas

> Δεν μου έχει κάνει τέτοιο πρόβλημα,   αλλώστε το codec  το διαλέγει μονο του (εκτός αν του έχεις ορισεί να μην κάνει χρήση άλλου)


Toυ έχω βάλει συγκεκριμένο, και όχι αυτόματη επιλογή. Μάλιστα το έχω δειαβάσει αρκετές φορές και με φίλο μου εάν έχουμε διαφορετικό codec ΔΕΝ ανοίγει το κανάλι επικοινωνίας.

----------


## sdikr

> Ωραιο το Voipdiscount.com αλλα γνωριζει κανεις, επειδη ειμαι καινουριος στο Voip αν μπορω να το σεταρω να δουλευει μεσω πχ του X-lite 3.0 και οχι του δικου του software ή ακομα καλυτερα αν μπορει να δουλεψει με καποιου hardware Voip τυπου Linksys(γιατι ψηνομαι για το 3102)???



Ναι φυσικά μπορείς

http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/sip.html




> Toυ έχω βάλει συγκεκριμένο, και όχι αυτόματη επιλογή. Μάλιστα το έχω δειαβάσει αρκετές φορές και με φίλο μου εάν έχουμε διαφορετικό codec ΔΕΝ ανοίγει το κανάλι επικοινωνίας.


Λογικό δεν είναι;

αφου του εχεις απαγορέψει την χρήση αλλου codec

----------


## nrg_polini

Εγω εχω το g711u καρφωτο αλλα στο fritz box που ελεγα πιο πανω, δεν εχω διαλεξει codec. Λετε να εχω κανενα προβλημα αργοτερα;  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Εγω εχω το g711u καρφωτο αλλα στο fritz box που ελεγα πιο πανω, δεν εχω διαλεξει codec. Λετε να εχω κανενα προβλημα αργοτερα;


οχι γιατι το fritz  διαλέγει μονο του  :Wink:

----------


## nrg_polini

Ναι αλλα αν τυχει και διαλεξει διαφορετικο απο το δικο μου, δεν θα γινει η κληση;

----------


## Sebu

> Ναι φυσικά μπορείς
> 
> http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/sip.html


Thanks Sdikr   :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι αλλα αν τυχει και διαλεξει διαφορετικο απο το δικο μου, δεν θα γινει η κληση;


Μα αυτό λεω,  οτι  εφόσον ειναι στο αυτόματο θα διαλέξει το ίδιο με το δικό σου,
Αν και το αλλο ακρό ήταν κλείδωμενο  σε ενα codec  διαφορετικό απο το δικό σου τοτε απλά δεν θα έκανε την κλήση (νομίζω  στελνει  not acceptable here)

----------


## diabibas

> Μα αυτό λεω,  οτι  εφόσον ειναι στο αυτόματο θα διαλέξει το ίδιο με το δικό σου,
> Αν και το αλλο ακρό ήταν κλείδωμενο  σε ενα codec  διαφορετικό απο το δικό σου τοτε απλά δεν θα έκανε την κλήση (νομίζω  στελνει  not acceptable here)


Δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου αλλά μετά από αλλεπάλληλες (σε βάθος χρόνου) δοκιμές κατέληξα ότι είναι καλύτερα με καρφωτό codec

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου αλλά μετά από αλλεπάλληλες (σε βάθος χρόνου) δοκιμές κατέληξα ότι είναι καλύτερα με καρφωτό codec



Πχ εγω που το εχω δοκιμάσει με δυο sipura  με  πρωτη επιλογη  το  g711u     πάντα διαλέγαν αυτό,   αλλά του έχω αφήσει ελευθερη την δυνατότητα  σε περιπτώση που η αλλη ακρη δεν δεχεται g711  να το αλλάξει,  μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα πρόβλημα

περαν απο τα ΑΤΑ  παιζει μεγάλο ρόλο το τι έχει δηλώμενο σαν preferable  και ο voip παροχος,
πχ με το I-call δεν είχα ποτε πρόβλημα,  με το sipdiscount  αναγκαστικα επρέπε να το βάλω  σαν επιλογη  μονο ενα codec (γιατι διάλεγε  απο μονο του το g711 αντι του g729  που ειχα σαν preferable  στον asterisk)

----------


## sdn

> Δεν διαφωνώ μαζί σου αλλά μετά από αλλεπάλληλες (σε βάθος χρόνου) δοκιμές κατέληξα ότι είναι καλύτερα με καρφωτό codec


Αν κάνεις κλήσεις σε σταθερά / κινητά είναι καλύτερο (δεν χάνει χρόνο στο να ψάχνει το σωστό και γλιτώνεις και οπό μερικά κριτσ/κρατσ (για να γίνω παραστατικός  :Smile:  ) το "καρφωτό" αλλά αν κάνεις sip2sip τότε μπορείς να έχεις πρόβλημα αν και η άλλη πλευρά έχει περάσεις ένα "καρφωτό" CODEC διαφορετικό οπό το δικό σου.

----------


## Sebu

Λοιπον χρησιμοποιω δοκιμαστικα το VoipDiscount.

Καλει κανονικα τηλεφωνο Ελλαδας,ακουω τον συνομιλητη μου καμπανα και με ακουει και εκεινος το ιδιο αλλα το μοναδικο μειονεκτημα ειναι οτι υπαρχει καθυστερηση στη μεταδοση της φωνης.

Δλδ λες ή σου λενε κατι και το ακους υστερα απο καποια δευτερολεπτα.Η δοκιμη εγινε με τον υπολογιστη σε idle mode δλδ δεν σερφαρει ουτε τρεχει κανενα μουλαροειδες αρα ολο το bandwidth ειναι δικο του.Δοκιμασα με την εφαρμογη του VoipDiscount καθως δεν εχω καποιο hardware voip στη διαθεση μου ακομα.

Να σημειωσω εδω οτι σε συνομιλια pc2pc μεσω Googletalk ή MSN ακουγομαι και τους ακουω καμπανα χωρις καθυστερησεις, σαν να μιλαμε στο τηλεφωνο.

Μηπως παιζει καποια ρυθμιση την οποια δεν εχω βρει???

----------


## spirosta

Τι γραμμή έχεις? Μήπως έχεις πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα σου?

----------


## mamep

Παίδες το sipdiscount δεν ξέρω αλλά τα τηλέφωνα προς την Ελλάδα δεν τα χρεώνει ακομά.

----------


## golity

> Παίδες το sipdiscount δεν ξέρω αλλά τα τηλέφωνα προς την Ελλάδα δεν τα χρεώνει ακομά.


Όντως το συνεχίζει...

ρε μήπως άλλαξε κάτι στους όρους και δεν το ξέρουμε, έχω χάσει την μπάλα με τις χρεώσεις της εν λόγω εταιρίας!  :Thinking:

----------


## frap

Σε μια βδομάδα λήγουν τα credits μου και θα ανανεώσω... Θα σας πω  :Smile:

----------


## Sebu

> Τι γραμμή έχεις? Μήπως έχεις πρόβλημα με τα πακέτα σου?


Κοιτα με τα παντα κλειστα και μονο τον client του voip ανοικτο να καλει και να μιλαω εχω απο 50 μεχρι 100 πακετα.Ο μεσος ορος πακετων ειναι στο 55-60.

Δεν ξερω αν 50-60 πακετα ειναι λιγα για voip.Να σημειωσω οτι δεν εχω διακοπες στην επικοινωνια ουτε "θορυβο", απλα μεγαλη καθυστερηση στη μεταδοση και ληψη φωνης.

Δλδ μιλαω τωρα και ακουγεται κανονικα οτι ειπα αλλα 2-3 δευτερολεπτα μετα.Το ιδιο συμβαινει και με τους συνομιλητες μου.

----------


## diabibas

> Αν κάνεις κλήσεις σε σταθερά / κινητά είναι καλύτερο (δεν χάνει χρόνο στο να ψάχνει το σωστό και γλιτώνεις και οπό μερικά κριτσ/κρατσ (για να γίνω παραστατικός  ) το "καρφωτό" αλλά αν κάνεις sip2sip τότε μπορείς να έχεις πρόβλημα αν και η άλλη πλευρά έχει περάσεις ένα "καρφωτό" CODEC διαφορετικό οπό το δικό σου.


Έτσι ακριβώς! Δυστυχώς οι κλήσεις μου επικεντρώνονται κατά 90% σε δίκτυο ΟΤΕ και όχι σε άλλο VOIP. Και όπως είπα και παραπάνω (χωρίς να έχω βρει την πανάκεια) με καρφωτό codec, proxy, ρυθμίσεις στο QoS του 9108 klp klp έχω πολύ καλύτερη επικοινωνία από ότι όταν το άφηνα να επιλέγει.

----------


## kkontom

Υπάρχει κάποιος αξιόπιστος και δωρεάν Voip Provider? Αν όχι είναι το VoipBuster το φθηνότερο?

----------


## nanas

ρε παιδιά, πήγα και γω να βάλω το voipdiscount και την πάτησα. :Sorry:   :Sad:  
έχω το linksys wrtgp52 και στον ένα λογαριασμό είχα το voipbuster και στον άλλο το evoice.
ενώ έχω περάσει στη θέση του voipbuster τα settings του voipdiscount δηλ. sip.voipdiscount.com και stun.voipdiscount.com, *όταν καλώ με ακούνε αλλά δεν εγώ δεν ακούω τίποτα*.
Αυτό συμβάινει μόνο με το voipdiscount. Tα voipbuster, evoice, sipdiscount δουλεύουν άψογα.
Σημείωνω επίσης ότι το voipdiscount  από το software του δουλεύει κανονικά.

Τι να κάνω; Προφανώς κάποιο πρόβλημα υπάρχει με το voipdiscount και το ΑΤΑ.
Please Help

----------


## golity

Εγώ έχω το PAP2 και δεν ξέρω αν είναι οι ίδιες ρυθμίσεις...

δες στο line που έχεις το voipdiscount σε advanced mode αν είναι yes οι επιλογές NAT Mapping Enable και NAT Keep Alive Enable

----------


## Gix

Αυτοί εδώ είναι το ίδιο φτηνοί με τον voipbuster, αλλά με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο.
http://www.pennytel.com/

Και αυτοί εδώ: http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/index.html (ίδια εταιρία με τον voipbuster) δίνει ακόμα δωρεάν Ελλάδα.

----------


## spirosta

Επίσης αρκετά χαμηλες χρεώσεις έχουν τα evoice και i-call και το πρώτο μάλιστα και χρέωση/δευτερόλεπτο..

----------


## kkontom

> Αυτοί εδώ είναι το ίδιο φτηνοί με τον voipbuster, αλλά με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο.
> http://www.pennytel.com/
> 
> Και αυτοί εδώ: http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/index.html (ίδια εταιρία με τον voipbuster) δίνει ακόμα δωρεάν Ελλάδα.


Ευχαριστώ. Έχουν καλό ήχο?

----------


## Gix

Οχι άριστο κατά την γνώμη μου, αλλά αυτό εξαρτάται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από την σύνδεση που έχεις. Καλύτερο αλλά λίγο ακριβότερο (φτηνότερο πάντως από icall και evoice) είναι αυτό: http://www.webacall.com

----------


## maxorfo

Έχω ανοίξει λογαριασμό σε Sipdiscount, Voipbuster και Voipdiscount και δεν έχω αγοράσει ακόμα credits. Χρησιμοποιώ τηλεφωνική συσκευή συνδεδεμένη πάνω σε FritzBoxFon.
Από το Sipdiscount δεν μπορώ να καλέσω επίγεια τηλέφωνα που αρχίζουν από 210... Μου βγάζει σήμα κατειλημμένου.
Από το Voipbuster μπορώ να καλέσω αριθμούς από 210..., αλλά με κόβει στο λεπτό.
Από το Voipdiscount επίσης μπορώ να καλέσω αριθμούς από 210... και μάλιστα μιλάω απεριόριστα.
Από κανένα όμως δεν μπορώ να καλέσω τους γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς, όπως αυτούς που δίνει η HOL (213...) ή η i-call (211...)
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό?
Οι αριθμοί από 213..., 211... δεν είναι υποτίθεται ότι είναι σαν επίγειοι, ώστε να μας καλεί κανείς από οποιοδήποτε σταθερό ή κινητό τηλέφωνο?

----------


## frap

SipDiscount ... Χμμ... 
VoipBuster, ναι γιατί δεν έχεις credits
VoipDiscount, όχι απεριόρστα. Μόλις συμπληρώσεις κάποιο συνολικό χρόνο που μίλησες δεν θα σε δρομολογεί πλέον μέχρι να αγοράσεις credits.
Τα 211, 212, κλπ δεν τα δρομολογεί γιατί προφανώς δεν ξέρει που να τα τερματίσει ο carrier που χρησιμοποιεί για Ελλάδα. Αν δεν απατώμαι, κάποια από αυτά έχουν και λίγο διαφορετική χρέωση όταν καλούνται από τα σταθερά του ΟΤΕ (σε αντίθεση με τα 210)?

-Κ.

----------


## weakwire

> α. Αν δεν απατώμαι, κάποια από αυτά έχουν και λίγο διαφορετική χρέωση όταν καλούνται από τα σταθερά του ΟΤΕ (σε αντίθεση με τα 210)?


παλιά είχαν τώρα η χρέωση είναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ η ίδια. υπάρχει κάπου ανακοίνωση στ οoteshop

----------


## spirosta

Ναι η χρέωση είναι ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ίδια απλά στον αναλυτικό λογαριασμό σου θα φαίνονται ως "άλλες κλήσεις" τουλάχιστον έτσι ήταν παλαιότερα..

----------


## frap

Από εχθές, 25/10 το Sipdiscount άρχισε να με χρεώνει για εθνικούς προορισμούς. 

Είχα μια κρυφή ελπίδα ότι άλλαξαν πολιτική και ώσπου να λήξουν οι freedays μου (έχω ακόμη 9) θα διατηρούνταν το status quo πριν την αλλαγή, αλλά φευ.

Πάντως παραμένει από τους φτηνότερους.... Θα ρίξω και μια ματιά στο Babble πάντως...

----------


## klou

Αφού έχει μείνει το voipdiscount!

----------


## tasos-tasos

δοκιμασα το futurephone... αν και απο εδω --->usa την κληση δε μου την χρεωσε... δεν δεχτηκε την κληση μεσω του δικου τους gateway προς greece

Καποιος που το δοκιμασε και δουλεψε?

και πως....?

----------


## nrg_polini

Εχω κανει αρκετες κλησεις προς κινητα, οχι πολυ καλη ποιοτητα. Δεν εκανα καποιο κολπο, απλα ακολουθησα τις οδηγιες που δινει το future phone.

----------


## tasos-tasos

ναι πως... αυτο ρωταω γιατι εμενα μου βγαζει μηνυμα, δεν υποστηριζουμε την συγκεκριμενη χωρα

καλεις... πατας 1 για αγγλικα και το 011 που λεει και μετα 30210xxxxxxx????
το 30 το γραφει κατω αριστερα οτι πρεπει να πατησεις 30 και οχι 0030
πως ακριβως πετυχες την κλήση? τι αριθμους πατησες?

----------


## sdn

> ναι πως... αυτο ρωταω γιατι εμενα μου βγαζει μηνυμα, δεν υποστηριζουμε την συγκεκριμενη χωρα
> 
> καλεις... πατας 1 για αγγλικα και το 011 που λεει και μετα 30210xxxxxxx????
> το 30 το γραφει κατω αριστερα οτι πρεπει να πατησεις 30 και οχι 0030
> πως ακριβως πετυχες την κλήση? τι αριθμους πατησες?


Καλά τα κάνεις. Δεν πετυχαίνει πάντα με την πρώτη. η ποιότητα δεν είναι καθόλου καλή. Ίσως σε αυτό να φταίει η κακή ποιότητα. Από σταθερό Αμερικής ίσως να είναι πολύ καλύτερο

----------


## tasos-tasos

ποια πρωτη... ουτε με την τριτη ουτε με την δεκατη

παντα το μηνυμα οτι δεν υποστηριζει αυτο το service σε αυτη τη χωρα

καλειτε το gateway number, μετα το 1 για αγγλικα, μετα το 011 και 30 και τον αριθμό????

----------


## spirosskaa

> ποια πρωτη... ουτε με την τριτη ουτε με την δεκατη
> 
> παντα το μηνυμα οτι δεν υποστηριζει αυτο το service σε αυτη τη χωρα
> 
> καλειτε το gateway number, μετα το 1 για αγγλικα, μετα το 011 και 30 και τον αριθμό????



gia kinhta ti bazeis; 01130694240xxxxx ? etsi 'h kati allo;;

----------


## tasos-tasos

σπυρο κατσε να κανει κληση σε σταθερο και για κινητο βλεπουμε

αφου δε κανει accept την χωρα... στο αν θα παρω σταθερο η κινητο θα κολλησουμε?

απορω... πως τι...κανω λαθος...  :Sad: 

λιγο help guys!!!

----------


## xomateri

Από ότι φαίνεται το Sipdiscount μέσω Webactivatedcall χρεώνει μόνο τα  € 0.05. Ενώ μέσω ATA  χρεώνει κανονικά € 0.01 το λεπτό!! Μάλλον κάτι τους έχει ξεφύγει :Whistle:  

2006-10-26	 	20:47:14	 	+30210xxx to +49xx     00:20:57	               € 0.05
2006-10-26	 	19:58:06	 	+30210xxx to +49xx     00:38:56	               € 0.05
2006-10-26	 	18:07:03	 	+30210χχχχχχχχχ	 	 00:05:19	 	€ 0.06
2006-10-24	 	20:19:20	 	+497xxxxxxxxxxxxx 	00:17:10	 	€ 0.18

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Από ότι φαίνεται το Sipdiscount μέσω Webactivatedcall χρεώνει μόνο τα € 0.05. Ενώ μέσω ATA χρεώνει κανονικά € 0.01 το λεπτό!! Μάλλον κάτι τους έχει ξεφύγει
> 
> 2006-10-26         20:47:14         +30210xxx to +49xx 00:20:57     € 0.05
> 2006-10-26         19:58:06         +30210xxx to +49xx 00:38:56     € 0.05
> 2006-10-26         18:07:03         +30210χχχχχχχχχ          00:05:19         € 0.06
> 2006-10-24         20:19:20         +497xxxxxxxxxxxxx     00:17:10         € 0.18


Μηπως γιατι καλεις σε free προορισμό??? :Thinking: 

ποιος θα δωσει λιγο τα φωτα του με το futurephone? γιατι δε μπορω να κανω κλησεις Ελλάδα?  :Sad:

----------


## nrg_polini

Η Ελλαδα φιλε tasos-tasos δεν ειναι στους free προορισμους  :Wink:

----------


## tasos-tasos

το +49 που ειναι? ΕΛΛΑΔΑ?

αφου γραφει +30210xxx to +49xx

λοιπον το +49 ειναι ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι free προορισμος

οποτε φιλε nrg_polini... 50 λαθος εγω 50 εσυ :Wink:  

+30210xxx to +49xx

----------


## sdn

> Μηπως γιατι καλεις σε free προορισμό???
> 
> ποιος θα δωσει λιγο τα φωτα του με το futurephone? γιατι δε μπορω να κανω κλησεις Ελλάδα?


Απλός δεν δουλεύει. Από τις 20 κλήσεις θα πιάσει μια (μάλλον έχουν περιορισμό στον αριθμό των ταυτόχρονων κλήσεων). Σε άλλες χώρες (πχ Ρωσία) παίρνει πάντα στο σταθερό αλλά 1 στις 10 σε κινητό. Δωρεάν αλλά πλήρως αναξιόπιστο service. Δεν ασχολούμαι άλλο.

----------


## alifra

Αρχισε να με χρεωνει απο σημερα μεσημερι το Voipdiscount.
Οποτε δεν μενει κατι αλλο που να ειναι free για Ελλαδα.
Σωστα?

----------


## George_Prix

> Αρχισε να με χρεωνει απο σημερα μεσημερι το Voipdiscount.
> Οποτε δεν μενει κατι αλλο που να ειναι free για Ελλαδα.
> Σωστα?


Για την ακριβεια εχει αρχισει να χρεωνει τις κλησεις απο τις 11/10/2006 (τουλαχιστον εμενα   :Razz:  )

----------


## alifra

Eχει μεινει κανενα αλλο?Free?

----------


## sagiadinos

> Αρχισε να με χρεωνει απο σημερα μεσημερι το Voipdiscount.
> Οποτε δεν μενει κατι αλλο που να ειναι free για Ελλαδα.
> Σωστα?


Εγώ μόλις τώρα μιλούσα(ώρα 21:55) και είναι free.(Εκανα έλεγχο στις κλήσεις μου)Κλήση από Ελλάδα σε Ελλάδα.

----------


## tompap

προς το παρόν μονο το voipdiscount ......


```
www.voipdiscount.com
```

----------


## sdn

Νομίζω ότι έχουν βάλει κάποιο περιορισμό σχετικά με τη χρήση που κάνουμε στην υπηρεσία γενικά.

Πριν μερικές εβδομάδες άρχισε να με χρεώνει. τελείωσαν τα χρήματα και αγόρασα πρόσθετο χρόνο. Την επόμενη ημέρα μου έδωσε πάλι δωρεάν (έως και σήμερα τηλέφωνο δωρεάν) και μου πρόσθεσε τις 120 free ημέρες στις 45 που είχαν μείνει από τον προηγούμενο λογαριασμό.

----------


## alifra

Recent Calls	 	all calls
Date	 	Time	 	Number called	 	Duration	 	Amount
2006-10-27	 	17:54:51	 	+30210962687x	 	00:04:44	 	€ 0.05
2006-10-27	 	17:53:36	 	+30229407744x	 	00:00:10	 	€ 0.01
2006-10-27	 	15:57:20	 	+390108396314	 	00:02:06	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	15:53:18	 	+37793104450	 	00:02:45	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	15:50:42	 	+30210428697x	 	00:00:15	 	€ 0.01
2006-10-27	 	14:43:20	 	+30210406300x	 	00:01:01	 	€ 0.02
2006-10-27	 	13:45:16	 	+30210452832x	 	00:08:04	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	13:15:02	 	+30210428697x	 	00:03:23	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	13:13:40	 	+30210428658x	 	00:00:36	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	13:13:09	 	+30210428658x	 	00:00:13	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	13:11:30	 	+30210429037x	 	00:01:19	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	13:10:44	 	+30210429037x	 	00:00:11	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	13:09:11	 	+30210428658x	 	00:01:13	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	11:41:46	 	+30210981584x	 	00:02:06	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	11:38:49	 	+30210981584x	 	00:00:09	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	11:22:38	 	+30210674233x	 	00:02:12	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	11:18:56	 	+30226202731x	 	00:01:07	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	11:16:03	 	+30229407744x	 	00:00:55	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	11:01:58	 	+30210962687x	 	00:09:33	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	10:56:55	 	+30210981584x	 	00:00:02	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	10:55:25	 	+30210981584x	 	00:01:00	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	10:52:32	 	+30210418188x	 	00:08:35	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	10:48:11	 	+30210608420x	 	00:03:43	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	10:45:08	 	+30210418188x	 	00:02:11	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	10:40:17	 	+30229407744x	 	00:03:02	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	10:25:38	 	+30210418188x	 	00:12:44	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	10:20:12	 	+30210428697x	 	00:00:29	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	10:12:20	 	+30210603936x	 	00:00:09	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	10:04:19	 	+30210459930x	 	00:02:14	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	09:22:16	 	+30210428697x	 	00:02:46	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	09:20:47	 	+30229407744x	 	00:00:17	 	FREE!
2006-10-27	 	09:00:58	 	+30210462467x	 	00:03:28	 	FREE!
2006-10-26	 	19:06:41	 	+30210417895x	 	00:16:28	 	FREE!
2006-10-26	 	18:16:24	 	+30210985034x	 	00:02:51	 	FREE!
2006-10-26	 	18:15:57	 	+30210985034x	 	00:00:12	 	FREE!
2006-10-26	 	18:03:24	 	+30210985034x	 	00:10:51	 	FREE!
2006-10-26	 	16:51:27	 	+30210428058x	 	00:01:50	 	FREE!
2006-10-26	 	16:31:53	 	+30210428058x	 	00:04:16	 	FREE!
2006-10-26	 	16:03:01	 	+30210428058x	 	00:03:50	 	FREE!
2006-10-26	 	15:05:51	 	+30210981584x	 	00:02:14	 	FREE!
2006-10-26	 	14:30:02	 	+4420731356231x	 	00:02:40	 	FREE!
2006-10-26	 	14:08:06	 	+3021066430x      	00:00:09	 	FREE!
2006-10-26	 	13:32:45	 	+30210985034x	 	00:01:44	 	FREE!

----------


## hel

> Αρχισε να με χρεωνει απο σημερα μεσημερι το Voipdiscount.
> Οποτε δεν μενει κατι αλλο που να ειναι free για Ελλαδα.
> Σωστα?


Ακόμα μιλάω free προς Ελλάδα με λογαριασμό voipdiscount που έκανα πρόσφατα.Μου κάνει εντύπωση η ποιότητα.Μου φαίνεται αρκετά καλύτερη από voipbuster.

----------


## BoGe

> Ακόμα μιλάω free προς Ελλάδα με λογαριασμό voipdiscount που έκανα πρόσφατα.Μου κάνει εντύπωση η ποιότητα.Μου φαίνεται αρκετά καλύτερη από voipbuster.


Μάλλον φύγανε αρκετοί ή έτυχε.
Η ίδια εταιρεία είναι από πίσω και δεν έχει διαφορετικά κυκλώματα.

----------


## pan.nl

> Recent Calls         all calls
> Date         Time         Number called         Duration         Amount
> 2006-10-27         17:54:51         +30210962687x         00:04:44         € 0.05
> 2006-10-27         17:53:36         +30229407744x         00:00:10         € 0.01
> 2006-10-27         15:57:20         +390108396314         00:02:06         FREE!
> 2006-10-27         15:53:18         +37793104450         00:02:45         FREE!
> 2006-10-27         15:50:42         +30210428697x         00:00:15         € 0.01
> 2006-10-27         14:43:20         +30210406300x         00:01:01         € 0.02
> 2006-10-27         13:45:16         +30210452832x         00:08:04         FREE!
> ...


Και σε μια φίλη μου που χρησιμοποιεί το Voipdiscount έγινε το ίδιο σε δύο κλήσεις που έκανε. Μάλλον προσωρινό "κόλλημα" ήταν, γιατί όπως βλέπεις, οι επόμενες κλήσεις σου ήταν πάλι δωρεάν, αν και πάλι στις δύο τελευταίες σε χρέωσε...

----------


## minovg

> Ακόμα μιλάω free προς Ελλάδα με λογαριασμό voipdiscount που έκανα πρόσφατα.Μου κάνει εντύπωση η ποιότητα.Μου φαίνεται αρκετά καλύτερη από voipbuster.


Σου απάντησε ο Boge.



> Μάλλον φύγανε αρκετοί ή έτυχε.
> Η ίδια εταιρεία είναι από πίσω και δεν έχει διαφορετικά κυκλώματα.


Όντως κι εγώ διαπιστώνω ότι οι γραμμές και η ποιότητα είναι σαφώς καλύτερα. Αλλά πολλοί φύγανε από το τζάμπα και αυτό ωφέλησε εμάς που δεχόμαστε και την χρέωση 1cent το λεπτό.

----------


## tasos-tasos

H Voipdiscount κανει οτι θελει οτι της καπνισει για να μη πω τιποτα χειρότερο

γραφτηκα εβαλα credit

πρωτες κλησεις free

μετα αρχισε να χρεώνει τις κλησεις (προς ελλαδα μιλαω βεβαια)

μετα εδωσε 1-2 free
μετα ξαναχρεωνε

παιρνω αμερικη... τσαμπα

παιρνω καπακι Ελλαδα... χρεωση
α και η Ελλάδα ειναι ακομα στους free προορισμους συμφωνα με την σελιδα τους

λογική εξηγηση?

----------


## sdn

> H Voipdiscount κανει οτι θελει οτι της καπνισει για να μη πω τιποτα χειρότερο
> 
> γραφτηκα εβαλα credit
> 
> πρωτες κλησεις free
> 
> μετα αρχισε να χρεώνει τις κλησεις (προς ελλαδα μιλαω βεβαια)
> 
> μετα εδωσε 1-2 free
> ...


http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/discounts.html

----------


## hel

Άμα χρεώνουνε όπως θέλουνε,πως να τους εμπιστευτούμε και να τους πληρώσουμε;

----------


## tasos-tasos

> http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/discounts.html



http://www.voipdiscount.com/ ΑΡΧΙΚΗ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ

http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/rates.html  ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ 2 ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ FREE

----------


## sdn

Ναι το ξέρω.Νομίζω ότι ψάχνονται. Και εμένα το κάνει αυτό. Νομίζω ότι έχουν περιορίσει τον χρόνο τον δωρεάν. Το ίδιο κάνει και το sipdiscount. Τέλος πάντων δεν έχει και μεγάλη σημασία γιατί με αυτά που γίνονται στην Ελλάδα (tellas, vivodi και ακολουθούν και άλλοι) δεν νομίζω να το χρειαζόμαστε άλλο. Τώρα το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για εξωτερικό και για φιλικά τηλεφωνήματα στην Ελλάδα. Για σοβαρά τηλεφωνήματά χρησιμοποιώ evoice (σε εμένα έχει την απολύτως καλύτερη απόδοση από οτιδήποτε άλλο) και σε λίγο καιρό μάλλον θα πάω σε tellas *την forthnet περιμένω*

----------


## klou

Τι γίνεται με τις ενλόγω εταιρίες δηλαδή στην Ελλάδα; Εκτός και αν εννοείς ότι Ελλάδα είναι μόνο η Αθήνα, τότε ναί, γίνεται, και πάλι στη μισή Ελλάδα.

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Τι γίνεται με τις ενλόγω εταιρίες δηλαδή στην Ελλάδα; Εκτός και αν εννοείς ότι Ελλάδα είναι μόνο η Αθήνα, τότε ναί, γίνεται, και πάλι στη μισή Ελλάδα.




Off Topic



*tellas* 27 euro τον μηνα
απεριοριστα σταθερα υπεραστικα
με φορητοτητα αριθμου
καταργηση γραμμης ΟΤΕ
μονο ενα παγιο απο tellas
(αυτο αν το θες και με adsl 4Mbit, παει 47 euro)

i-call pack 
12 μηνες 150 ευρώ (κοντα 12 ευρώ τον μηνα)
Voip απεριοριστες αστικές υπεραστικές
(με δωρο ενα usb ata και μια dial up---αχρειαστη)
(αυτά εν συντομία, για vivo Δεν εμαθα δε με απασχολει)
ας το προσθεσει οποιος θελει
α οχι ξερω... με γραμμη δικη τους και 9,5 ευρώ εξτρά στην adsl, εχεις 500 λεπτά δωρεάν, αυτό ειχα ακουσει πριν 10 μερες απο φιλο που εβαλε
αν υπαρχει κατι αλλο παρακαλω διορθωστε

----------


## klou

Για το πρώτο, αυτό εννοούσα. Η κατάργηση της γραμμής γίνεται μόνο σε ορισμένες περιοχές , Αθήνα Θεσσαλονίκη κτλ. 
Δεν γίνεται σε όλη την Ελλάδα, ακόμη και να γινόταν όμως, τα νούμερα 12 ευρώ το μήνα και 27 ευρώ το μήνα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερα του 11.60 για 4 μήνες που ζητά το voipdiscount

Και μιας που το αναφέραμε, στο δικό μου λογαριασμό δεν φαίνεται να με έχει χρεώσει σε καμία κλήση προς Ελληνικό Σταθερό Τηλέφωνο.

----------


## spartangr01

gibraltar (Landline) 0.010   0.012 
gibraltar (Mobile) 0.150   0.174 
greece (Landline) SuperDeal! 0.010   0.012 
greece (Mobile) 0.170   0.197 
greenland (Landline) 0.100   0.116 


δυστυψως απο οτι βλεπω δεν ειναι πλεον δωρεαν η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
η μηπως κανω καποιο λαθος?

----------


## frap

> δυστυψως απο οτι βλεπω δεν ειναι πλεον δωρεαν η ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
> η μηπως κανω καποιο λαθος?


Διευκρίνησε σε ποιό service αναφέρεσαι. 
Το VoipDiscount έχει ακόμη την Ελλάδα στους δωρεάν προορισμούς, τα άλλα της Betamax όχι.

----------


## sdn

> Διευκρίνησε σε ποιό service αναφέρεσαι. 
> Το VoipDiscount έχει ακόμη την Ελλάδα στους δωρεάν προορισμούς, τα άλλα της Betamax όχι.


Το VoipDiscount & sipdiscount άλλες φορές με χρεώνει και άλλες όχι. Μάλλον έχουν περιορίσει τα δωρεάν με κάποιον εσωτερικό αλγόριθμο  :Wink:

----------


## frap

Εμένα το SipDiscount από κάποια στιγμή και έπειτα άρχισε να με χρεώνει.
Δεν κάνω καμιά φανταστική χρήση... όλο τον Οκτώβρη είχα συνολικά 236 λεπτά σε εθνικές κλήσεις και προς το τέλος άρχισε η χρέωση. Είχε ήδη βγάλει την Ελλάδα από τους δωρεάν προορισμούς φυσικά, ενώ για 1-2 εβδομάδες μετέπειτα δε με χρέωνε.

Στο VoipDiscount πήγα μόλις τελείωσαν τα credits στο προηγούμενο και ακόμη μου τις γράφει δωρεάν (54 λεπτά μέχρι στιγμής).

----------


## kiocon

Σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ τι οικονομία γίνεται αν πέρνεις voipdiscount ?

----------


## klou

Ανάλογα τα τηλέφωνα που παίρνεις.
Ένα προσωπικό παράδειγμα, 
Το δίμηνο είχα λογαριασμό 200 ευρώ σε κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό κτλ.
Με voipdiscount έχω μόνο το πάγιο γραμμής του ΟΤΕ , 2 ευρώ κλήσεις στον ΟΤΕ και 5.80 ευρώ για  2 μήνες στο voipdiscount! (11.60 / 4 μήνες είναι κανονικά).
Μέχρι στιγμής, ποτέ δεν έχω ξεπεράσει τα 300 λεπτά την εβδομάδα και μιλάει όλη η οικογένεια.

Βεβαίως χρειάζεται ένα αρχικό budget για να πάρεις έναν καλό εξοπλισμό ώστε να συνδέσεις την τηλεφωνική συσκευή με το internet, αλλά γίνεται πολύ γρήγορα απόσβεση.

Το μόνο κακό που έχω διαπιστώσει εώς τώρα, είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να μιλάω ΧΩΡΙς καθυστέρηση, όταν κατεβάζω.
Πάντα υπάρχει μια μικρή καθυστέρηση τότε, που είναι ικανή να χαλάσει τη συνομιλία.

----------


## kiocon

Ναι ξέρω, Εχω δυο spa και ενα pap ο λογαριασμος ήταν γύρω  στα 400 ευρω το μήνα  ( με της δουλειας) απλα θέλω να ξέρω πόσο χρεώνει ο ΟΤΕ την κλήση σε κινητό για να δω αν θα δρομολογίσω και τα κινητα σε κανένα i-call

----------


## tasos-tasos

> απλα θέλω να ξέρω πόσο χρεώνει ο ΟΤΕ την κλήση σε κινητό για να δω αν θα δρομολογίσω και τα κινητα σε κανένα i-call



http://www.ote-shop.gr/page_content.asp?wid=38&hop=h

0,18 περιπου αναλογα την εταιρεια
δες και υπολογισε
α και βεβαια ολες οι κλησεις για ολες τις εταιρειες παντα οι κλησεις προς Q ειναι πιο ακριβες


0,0916 € τα πρωτα 30
0,003055 €/sec *30 = 0,0916

αρα ανα λεπτό = 0,1833 για cosmote και Tim
μετα για voda και Q παει πιο ψηλά


edit---μπα καμια τρελη διαφορά 

1 cent Πιο φθηνά ειναι ανά λεπτό

δηλαδή ποσα λεπτα σε κινητο θα μιλησεις για να κερδισεις και τόσα cents
100 λεπτά? ε στα 100 λεπτα εχεις κερδος 1 ευρώ
(πως τους πληρώνεις? ταχυδρομειο,τραπεζα,καρτα, ε σου τρωνε απο εκει...μια απο τα ιδια)
εγω κινητα παιρνω με καρτα talk talk   :Thinking: 
(αν και απο το www.talktalk.gr και η talk talk 0,1852 χρεώνει προς cosmo)

*OTE*
    1. Για κλήσεις προς COSMOTE, Τιμή ανά λεπτό: 0,1833€
    2. Για κλήσεις προς VODAFONE, Τιμή ανά λεπτό: 0,1833€
    3. Για κλήσεις προς TΙΜ, Τιμή ανά λεπτό: 0,1892€
    4. Για κλήσεις προς Q-TELECOM, Τιμή ανά λεπτό: 0,2428€

I-CALL
Κινητά TIM, Vodafone και Cosmote
	0,1785 ευρώ/Λ* με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο και ελάχιστο χρόνο χρέωσης τα 30''

TALK TALK
          ΕΛΛΑΔΑ Αστικά  	 	  0.0500  	 	   	
	  ΕΛΛΑΔΑ Αστικά (Καρτοσταθερή) 		  0.0273 		  	
	  ΕΛΛΑΔΑ Κινητό Cosmote 		  0.1852 		  	
	  ΕΛΛΑΔΑ Κινητό Q-Telecom 		  0.8182 		  	
	  ΕΛΛΑΔΑ Κινητό TIM 		  0.1852 		  	
	  ΕΛΛΑΔΑ Κινητό Vodafone 		  0.1852 		  	
	  ΕΛΛΑΔΑ Υπεραστικά 		  0.0526 		  	
	  ΕΛΛΑΔΑ Υπεραστικά (Καρτοσταθερή) 		  0.0526

----------


## pan.nl

> Σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ τι οικονομία γίνεται αν πέρνεις voipdiscount ?


Να σου δώσω και το δικό μου παράδειγμα. Πλήρωνα στον ΟΤΕ γύρω στα 140-160 € κάθε δίμηνο για κλήσεις. Τώρα πληρώνω γύρω στα 40-50 και αυτό επειδή παίρνω κινητά από ΟΤΕ.

----------


## ngeorgalforth

μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πως γίνεται να προσαρμόσω το voip one  τηκεφωνάκι μου να μπορώ να καλώ απο τα κουμπιά του και όχι μέσωτου εικονικού τηλεφώνου ? γιατι τώρα μιλάω απο αυτό αλλα καλώ απο το software phone του voipdiscount .


Νίκος

----------


## BLuEArMyGR

Τις καλύτερες τιμές τις έχει η PENNYTEL.com όμως δυστυχώς υπάρχει αρκετό lag αφού η έδρα της είναι στην Αυστραλία! Παρ'όλα αυτά εγώ αυτή χρησιμοποιώ για τηλέφωνα σε κινητά με 12cent το λεπτό με χρέωση ανα δευτερόλεπτο από το πρώτο δευτερόλεπτ!!!

----------


## registrato

Σημερα χρησιμοποιησα μετα απο πολυ καιρο το voipbuster και εξεπλαγην θετικα απο την ποιοτητα της συνομιλιας!Καμια σχεση με αυτο που ηξερα,8α τολμουσα να πω ποιοτητα ι-call.
Λετε απλως να ετυχε;Ή οντως εχει βελτιωθει η ποιοτητα του γενικα;

----------


## minovg

> Σημερα χρησιμοποιησα μετα απο πολυ καιρο το voipbuster και εξεπλαγην θετικα απο την ποιοτητα της συνομιλιας!Καμια σχεση με αυτο που ηξερα,8α τολμουσα να πω ποιοτητα ι-call.
> Λετε απλως να ετυχε;Ή οντως εχει βελτιωθει η ποιοτητα του γενικα;


Είναι απλό φίλε: Φύγανε οι τζαμπατζήδες και έστρωσε η ποιότητα. 1cent για σταθερά είναι άψογη χρέωση. Ας μην είμαστε σούπερ πλεονέκτες.  :Wink:

----------


## George_Prix

> Σημερα χρησιμοποιησα μετα απο πολυ καιρο το voipbuster και εξεπλαγην θετικα απο την ποιοτητα της συνομιλιας!Καμια σχεση με αυτο που ηξερα,8α τολμουσα να πω ποιοτητα ι-call.
> Λετε απλως να ετυχε;Ή οντως εχει βελτιωθει η ποιοτητα του γενικα;



Εγω ενα ξερω φιλε.

Πλεον πριν παρω τηλεφωνο με voip κανω ενα test με FTP.

Αν σερνομαι απο ταχυτητα παιρνω κατευθειαν απο ΟΤΕ.

Βαρεθηκα να ακουω "ποιος εινα?.......τι ειπες?.......ναι?......."

Μακαρι στην περιπτωση σου να ειναι μονιμη η βελτιωση αλλα οσο υπαρχει ασταθεια στις ταχυτητες το ιδιο θα γινεται και στο voip  :Wink:

----------


## sagiadinos

> Εγω ενα ξερω φιλε.
> 
> Πλεον πριν παρω τηλεφωνο με voip κανω ενα test με FTP.
> 
> Αν σερνομαι απο ταχυτητα παιρνω κατευθειαν απο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Βαρεθηκα να ακουω "ποιος εινα?.......τι ειπες?.......ναι?......."
> 
> Μακαρι στην περιπτωση σου να ειναι μονιμη η βελτιωση αλλα οσο υπαρχει ασταθεια στις ταχυτητες το ιδιο θα γινεται και στο voip


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Εφ΄όσον οι ταχύτητες είναι ασταθείς πάντα θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα στο voip με κάποιες καλές αναλαμπές όταν δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη κίνηση.

----------


## registrato

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου. Εφ΄όσον οι ταχύτητες είναι ασταθείς πάντα θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα στο voip με κάποιες καλές αναλαμπές όταν δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη κίνηση.


Εν μερει θα διαφωνησω μιας και δεν ισχυει με ολα το νοιρ.Π.χ με το  i-call που το χρησιμοποιω σχεδον ενα χρονο,δεν ειχα ποτε προβληματα συνομιλιας,ουτε με το eVoice που το εβαλα πριν κανα μηνα.Ποιοτητα αναλογη του οτε.
Μη ξεχναμε παντως πως οσοι αντιμετωπιζουν προβληματα με τη συνδεση τους,υπαρχει και το jajah,με δωρεαν κλησεις αναμεσα στους users!

----------


## alexref

Παιδια καλησπερα αφου σας χαιρετισω ως καινουργιο μελος στο site....να κανω και μια ερωτηση?
Ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχει εταιρια με δωρεαν την Ελλαδα? Χρησιμοποιουσα voipdiscount αλλα μας τελειωσε

----------


## golity

> Παιδια καλησπερα αφου σας χαιρετισω ως καινουργιο μελος στο site....να κανω και μια ερωτηση?
> Ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχει εταιρια με δωρεαν την Ελλαδα? Χρησιμοποιουσα voipdiscount αλλα μας τελειωσε


Και γιατί στις χρεώσεις στο voipdiscount η Ελλάδα είναι στις FREE χώρες http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/rates.html#letg ;  :Thinking:  

Πάντως εκτός από voipdiscount δεν παίζει τίποτα άλλο, βέβαια και 1,2 ευρωλεπτά το λεπτό (με ΦΠΑ) δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημα  :Wink:

----------


## nrg_polini

Το webcalldirect.com μπορουμε να το χρησιμοποιησουμε σαν sip?

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Και γιατί στις χρεώσεις στο voipdiscount η Ελλάδα είναι στις FREE χώρες


αν υπερβεις τα 300 λεπτα εβδομαδιαίως (μετρημένα στις τελευταιες 7 ημερες οχι απο Δευτέρα - Κυριακή)

τοτε αρχιζουν οι χρεώσεις

και οπως ειπες δεν ειναι ασχημα και μετά τα 300 λεπτά η χρέωση 1,2

εμένα με χρέωνε κανονικά και επειδή τις τελευταίες μέρες έπεσε η χρήση που του έκανα αρχισε να μου τα δίνει πάλι free

αυτό για να υποστηρίξω ότι ισχυει το σύστημα 300 λεπτά ανά 7 τελευταίες ημέρες

2006-11-11 11:26:53 +30210xxxxxxx 00:25:46 *FREE!*
2006-11-11 10:55:27 +30210xxxxxxx 00:01:39 *FREE!*
2006-11-10 22:03:20 +30210xxxxxxx 00:01:05 € 0.02
2006-11-10 18:35:10 +30210xxxxxxx 00:07:29 € 0.08

----------


## ngeorgalforth

μηπως τελικά ξέρει πως να χρησιμοποιήσω το onevoip τηλεφωνάκη μου με το voipdiscount

thanks 
NICK :Thinking:

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Το webcalldirect.com μπορουμε να το χρησιμοποιησουμε σαν sip?


αν λαβουμε υποψην μας πως ολοι οι "γνωστοι" της "γνωστης" εταιρειας

διαμορφώνονται με τη μορφή

sip.name.com

δοκιμασες sip.webcalldirect.com?

καποιο email σε αυτους? 

αν και δε θυμαμαι ποτε να εχουν απαντησει  :Whistle:

----------


## nrg_polini

> αν λαβουμε υποψην μας πως ολοι οι "γνωστοι" της "γνωστης" εταιρειας
> 
> διαμορφώνονται με τη μορφή
> 
> sip.name.com
> 
> δοκιμασες sip.webcalldirect.com?
> 
> καποιο email σε αυτους? 
> ...


Οντως δουλευει με το sip.webcalldirect.com !  :Smile:

----------


## golity

> αν λαβουμε υποψην μας πως ολοι οι "γνωστοι" της "γνωστης" εταιρειας
> 
> διαμορφώνονται με τη μορφή
> 
> sip.name.com
> 
> δοκιμασες sip.webcalldirect.com?
> 
> καποιο email σε αυτους? 
> ...


Το δοκίμασα εγώ με το PAP2 και δουλεύει μια χαρά  :One thumb up:  

Όπως είπες ο sip server είναι ο sip.webcalldirect.com  :Wink:

----------


## omegasec

γιατι το sipdiscount δεν δουλευει?

----------


## minovg

> γιατι το sipdiscount δεν δουλευει?


Mια χαρά δουλεύει το sipdiscount.

----------


## tasos-tasos

το webcall τι λεει? το χρησιμοποιείτε για κινητά?

ακουω εντυπωσεις και οτιδηποτε το αφορα

δε το εχω δει να συζητιέται

για να ακουσω... (/διαβασω)

----------


## maxorfo

> το webcall τι λεει? το χρησιμοποιείτε για κινητά?
> 
> ακουω εντυπωσεις και οτιδηποτε το αφορα
> 
> δε το εχω δει να συζητιέται
> 
> για να ακουσω... (/διαβασω)




Σε μένα τουλάχιστον, σε κλήσεις προς σταθερά, η ποιότητα είναι από τις χειρότερες.
Καθυστέρηση και φωνή μακρόσυρτη και αρκετά παραμορφωμένη. Καμμία σχέση με i-call και evoice. Το voipdiscount πολύ καλύτερο.

----------


## nrg_polini

Γιατι πιστευω πως ο ενας λεει για το www.webcalldirect.com και ο αλλος για το www.webacall.com ;;;

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Γιατι πιστευω πως ο ενας λεει για το www.webcalldirect.com και ο αλλος για το www.webacall.com ;;;


 :Clap:  :Clap: 

σωσταααααααααα

εγώ μιλάω για το www.webcalldirect.com

λογικό ειναι πιστεύω καθώς θα ρωτούσα για αυτό το οποίο έχει πιο φθηνά τα κινητά
ποιος ο λόγος να ρωτήσω για κατι το οποίο έχει ίδια σχεδόν χρέωση προς κινητά με ΟΟΟΟΟΟΛΑ τα άλλα? ε?  :Wink: 

ζητάω σορρυ για τη παρατυπία. για το www.webcalldirect.com ρωτάω

τι χρησιμοποιείτε για κινητά? εκτος απο τον free χρόνο των κινητών μας

----------


## maxorfo

Κι εγώ για το webcalldirect μιλούσα. Το άλλο (webacall) δεν το γνώριζα μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## pan.nl

Δε μπορώ να κάνω κλήσεις με το Voipbuster αυτή τη στιγμή. Αντιμετωπίζει κανένας άλλος πρόβλημα?

EDIT: Και σήμερα, 15/11, ώρα 7:50 το πρωί πάλι "έπεσε" το Voipbuster. Καλώντας και από το softphone μου βγάζει μήνυμα "Remote network problem". Τί μπορεί να συμβαίνει?

EDIT 2: Εντάξει τώρα, αν και είναι η δεύτερη φορά σε δύο ημέρες που συμβαίνει. Κάτι "σκαλίζουν" ίσως... :Thinking:

----------


## klou

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω κλήσεις από voipdiscount
Έχω 0 ευρώ στο λογαριασμό μου. Λέτε να παίζει αυτό; 
Σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως ξεπέρασα τα 300 λεπτά την εβδομάδα αλλά τα νούμερα με διέψευσαν.
Αν βάλω 10 ευρώ ακόμη θα παίξει ή είναι network problem ? τι λέτε;

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω κλήσεις από voipdiscount
> Έχω 0 ευρώ στο λογαριασμό μου. Λέτε να παίζει αυτό;


δοκιμαστικές σε αφηνει να κανεις για λιγο χρονικό διαστημα

αν το κατακρεουργήσεις εννοείται οτι δε σε αφηνει αλλες

λιγες... δοκιμαστικές... για αρχη....

αν κανεις 3 κλησεις των 2 ωρών... δε θα σε ξανααφησει

για δοκιμαστικές!!!

αν βαλεις λεφτά
ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΛΕΦΤΑ 
ισχυει το οριο των 300 λεπτών ανα 7 προηγούμενες ημέρες 

αρα πολυ απλά σε εχει κοψει και περιμενει να βαλεις λεφτά

θα σε συμβούλευα να βαλεις λεφτά σε νεο αccount
γιατι αυτό ηδη το εχεις επιβαρυνει με αρκετό χρόνο φαντάζομαι

(μια χαρα δουλευει το voipdiscount... Μολις καλεσα, και κινητο, εχοντας credit μεσα)

----------


## klou

Δε με κατάλαβες. Αυτό το account είχε λεφτά αλλά τα έφαγα  :Smile: 

Τώρα έχει 0 και δεν μπορώ να πάρω πουθενά  :Sad: 

Αυτό, γιατί γίνεται; Αυτό θέλω να μάθω. Μήπως όταν σου τελειώνουν τα λεφτά δεν σε αφήνει να πραγματοποιήσεις τις δωρεάν σου κλήσεις; Έχω ακόμα 96 μέρες!

----------


## tasos-tasos

προφανως εχεις υπερβει τα 300 λεπτά ανά τελευταίες 7 ημέρες
αν δε μιλησες σημερα αρκετα, αυριο θα σε αφησει

κανε ενα copy (απο Iexplorer) την λιστα με τις κλησεις σου
paste στο excel

βγάλε ενα sum της κάθε ημέρας

και ετσι θα εχεις πληρη εικονα τι εχεις κανει και γιατι

σιγουρα εχεις συμπληρώσει τα 300 λεπτα

εγω επειδη εβαλα i-call, ξαλάφρυνε το εβδομαδιαίο βάρος του voipdiscount
και ετσι μου αφηνει ξανα free, ενω με χρέωνε...
αν δε μιλησεις αλλο, αυριο μεθαύριο θα σε αφήσει free πάλι

οχι ολη μέρα, μέχρι να πλησιάσεις πάλι τα 300

----------


## klou

> προφανως εχεις υπερβει τα 300 λεπτά ανά τελευταίες 7 ημέρες
> αν δε μιλησες σημερα αρκετα, αυριο θα σε αφησει
> 
> κανε ενα copy (απο Iexplorer) την λιστα με τις κλησεις σου
> paste στο excel
> 
> βγάλε ενα sum της κάθε ημέρας
> 
> και ετσι θα εχεις πληρη εικονα τι εχεις κανει και γιατι
> ...


Δεν είναι αυτό και το λέω παραπάνω 



> Σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως ξεπέρασα τα 300 λεπτά την εβδομάδα αλλά τα νούμερα με διέψευσαν.


Έτσι βγαίνουν τα νούμερα τουλάχιστον. Μου φαίνεται θα βάλω κι άλλα χρήματα. Ούτος ή άλλως 1.2 λεπτά για κάθε κλήση είναι πολύ λίγα!

----------


## klou

Έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται ενοχλητικό. Έβαλα λεφτά , ανανεώθηκαν οι freedays από 92 έγιναν 212.
Έδειξε αρχικά ότι έχει 10 ευρώ. Log out & Log in και πάλι έχω 0 ευρώ και πάλι δεν μπορώ να τηλεφωνήσω! Είναι δυνατόν;

----------


## xaotikos

Και μένα κάποια στιγμή που έμεινα απο λεφτά, μετά από λίγο δεν έπαιρνε. Νομίζω δεν είχε μπει ακόμα το 300mins free... Πάντως για καλό και για κακό αφήνω κάποια ψιλά μέσα  :Smile:

----------


## macovet

> Εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω κλήσεις από voipdiscount
> Έχω 0 ευρώ στο λογαριασμό μου. Λέτε να παίζει αυτό; 
> Σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως ξεπέρασα τα 300 λεπτά την εβδομάδα αλλά τα νούμερα με διέψευσαν.
> Αν βάλω 10 ευρώ ακόμη θα παίξει ή είναι network problem ? τι λέτε;


 
Δυστυχώς έχεις δίκιο! Και εμένα μόλις μου τελείωσε το υπόλοιπο μου έκοψε τις δωρεάν παρόλο που έχω ακόμα αρκετές ‘freedays’! Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι αντίθετο με τα όσα λέει στους όρους το voipdiscount.

Πρακτικά φαίνεται ότι χρειάζεται έστω και 1 cent υπόλοιπο για να μπορείς να κάνεις χρήση των free προορισμών.

----------


## klou

> Δυστυχώς έχεις δίκιο! Και εμένα μόλις μου τελείωσε το υπόλοιπο μου έκοψε τις δωρεάν παρόλο που έχω ακόμα αρκετές ‘freedays’! Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι αντίθετο με τα όσα λέει στους όρους το voipdiscount.
> 
> Πρακτικά φαίνεται ότι χρειάζεται έστω και 1 cent υπόλοιπο για να μπορείς να κάνεις χρήση των free προορισμών.


Αυτό πρέπει να'ναι, γιατί δεν είχα συμπληρώσει 300 λεπτά. 
Πάντως μετά από 20 λεπτά μου αναγνώρισε κανονικά τα λεφτά που έβαλα και τώρα καλώ κανονικά.

----------


## hammer

Αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα με voipbuster (εχω μεσα 11ε) και VoipDiscount οταν περνω τηλ καλει κανονικα χτυπαει 2-3 φορες και μετα κοβεται η κληση βγαζοντας το μηνυμα : End call No data received from the other part.
Χρησιμοποιω voip 1 χρονο σχεδον χωρις να ξαναδω τετοιο σφαλμα
Αυτο το προβλημα το απεκτησα μετα τα προβληματα ιντερνετ ποu ειχαμε για 1 βδομαδα.Τωρα η ταχυτητα ειναι ενταξει αλλα εχω προβλημα με voip.
 Λετε να εβαλε χερακι ο οτε?

----------


## ngeorgalforth

παιδιά και γω καινούριο μέλος είμαι ,απλώς μία απαντηση σχετικά μετο ovip one τηλεφωνακι .Μπορεί αν δουλέψει με voipdiscount ναι ή όχι ( είναι η τρίτη φορά που το ρωτάω αν δε γίνεται απλώς ας μου το πει κάποιος που το έχει δοκιμάσει να μη προσπαθώ άδικα ! ) . 

Ευχαριστώ  :Whistle:

----------


## son alerik

> παιδιά και γω καινούριο μέλος είμαι ,απλώς μία απαντηση σχετικά μετο ovip one τηλεφωνακι .Μπορεί αν δουλέψει με voipdiscount ναι ή όχι ( είναι η τρίτη φορά που το ρωτάω αν δε γίνεται απλώς ας μου το πει κάποιος που το έχει δοκιμάσει να μη προσπαθώ άδικα ! ) . 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ




Σε μενα δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα φιλε μου, παντως πρεπει να εννοεις το onevoip ετσι ?
Γιατι το ovip one δεν το εχω ξανακουσει  :Razz:

----------


## pasific

ρε παιδια αν καλεσεις με το voipbouster με direct και δεν απαντηση ο αλλος σε χρεωνει γιατι εμενα τωρα αυτο μου κανει

----------


## BoGe

> ρε παιδια αν καλεσεις με το voipbouster με direct και δεν απαντηση ο αλλος σε χρεωνει γιατι εμενα τωρα αυτο μου κανει


Και βέβαια σε χρεώνει, αφού εσύ έχεις σηκώσει το τηλέφωνο και περιμένεις να συνδεθείς, άρα προς την δικιά σου κατεύθυνση όπου έγινε η κλήση απαντήθηκε.

----------


## pasific

καλος χτες παραγγειλα το pap2t και περιμενω να ερθει το εχει προσφορα το priveshop πιο απο τα δυο μου προτεινετε voipbuster η voipdiscount για φτηνοτερες χρεωσεις σε αστικα και υπεραστικα

----------


## BoGe

> καλος χτες παραγγειλα το pap2t και περιμενω να ερθει το εχει προσφορα το priveshop πιο απο τα δυο μου προτεινετε voipbuster η voipdiscount για φτηνοτερες χρεωσεις σε αστικα και υπεραστικα


Ίδιες χρεώσεις και ίδια μέτρια ποιότητα
Δοκίμασες από ένα πρόγραμμα τύπου SoftPhone να μιλήσεις από τον υπολογιστή σου, να βεβαιωθείς ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή σου;

----------


## omegasec

> καλος χτες παραγγειλα το pap2t και περιμενω να ερθει το εχει προσφορα το priveshop πιο απο τα δυο μου προτεινετε voipbuster η voipdiscount για φτηνοτερες χρεωσεις σε αστικα και υπεραστικα



το voipdiscount ειναι ακομα free για Ελλαδα

----------


## hammer

> Αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα με voipbuster (εχω μεσα 11ε) και VoipDiscount οταν περνω τηλ καλει κανονικα χτυπαει 2-3 φορες και μετα κοβεται η κληση βγαζοντας το μηνυμα : End call No data received from the other part.
> Χρησιμοποιω voip 1 χρονο σχεδον χωρις να ξαναδω τετοιο σφαλμα
> Αυτο το προβλημα το απεκτησα μετα τα προβληματα ιντερνετ ποu ειχαμε για 1 βδομαδα.Τωρα η ταχυτητα ειναι ενταξει αλλα εχω προβλημα με voip.
>  Λετε να εβαλε χερακι ο οτε?


Παταω πανω στο μηνυμα End call No data received from the other part.και με βγαζει 
There has been a general error (27)
Τι μπορει να φταίει μηπως γνωριζει κανεις?

----------


## tasos-tasos

από το webcalldirect any news?

εκτιμησεις δοκιμές κλπ?

ειναι ακομη η πιο φθηνη λυση για τα κουνητά?

----------


## nrg_polini

Κατεθεσα σημερα χρηματα στο webcalldirect , το οποιο χρεωνει 0.01 για σταθερα και 0.10 για κινητα (+ΦΠΑ ολες οι τιμες). Μιλησα με κινητο cosmote, η ποιοτητα σιγουρα δεν ειναι σαν αυτη του icall αλλα μιλας μια χαρα, ειδικα αν σκεφτεις οτι πληρωνεις 0.116 ενω με το icall 0.1785.

----------


## ngeorgalforth

> Σε μενα δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα φιλε μου, παντως πρεπει να εννοεις το onevoip ετσι ?
> Γιατι το ovip one δεν το εχω ξανακουσει


ναι αυτό εννουσά , αλλα εμε΄να ακουω και μιλάω και δεν μπορώ να πάρω τηλε΄φωνο απο τα κουμπιά του - έχεις εγκαταστήσει άποιο πρόγραμματάκι ή σκέτο όπως το συνέδεσες ?

----------


## alifra

Εμενα εχει τρελαθει το vοipdiscount.
Μια κληση για Ελλαδα με χρεωνει και μια δεν χρεωνει.
Τα εχει πεξει εντελως.

----------


## tasos-tasos

βρε βαλτε ενα i-call pack να το ξαλαφρώσετε το voipdiscount και κρατήστε το σαν 2η γραμμη για Ελλάδα οταν το i-call μιλαει, και για εξωτερικό
ετσι οποτε το χρησιμοποιήσετε, free θα σας δώσει
βάλτε το pack
κι εγω με το voipdiscount κοιτουσα ποτε υπερβηκαμε τα 300

τωρα με το pack, μιλανε μιλανε μιλανε εδω στο σπιτι

και οποτε ειναι κατηλειμμένο χρησιμοποιώ 2η γραμμη το voipdiscount

απλό δεν ειναι?

----------


## nrg_polini

Οχι τοσο γιατι η διαφορα στη τιμη ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη  :Wink:

----------


## klou

Ε αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο. Συμφέρει περισσότερο να έχεις 2 acounts στο voipdiscount.

----------


## IcingDeath

Κάθησα και διάβασα αρκετά πράγματα για το voip σε αυτό το forum τις τελευταίες 2 ώρες και αφου επισκεύθηκα τις σελίδες των διαφόρων εταιρειών που είναι στην αγορά κατέληξα στα εξης:

Οι παρακάτω εταιρείες είναι ολόιδιες όσον αφορά τις χρεώσεις για ελλάδα (και τα site τους είναι ολόιδια (!!)): 
www.voipbuster.com
www.sipdiscount.com
www.voipstunt.com
www.internetcalls.com

Και από απόψεις/εμπειρίες των διαφόρων βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα ότι οι παραπάνω εταιρείες δεν προσφέρουν σταθερότητα στις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες (άλλες λιγότερο άλλες περισότερο).

Από όσα διάβασα εμένα μου άρεσαν περισότερο τα σχόλεια για την telphin αφού με 35€/μήνα (αυτο παίζει με τις ισοτιμίες €/$) μπορείς να έχεις απεριόριστες κλήσεις για ελλάδα και εξωτερικό ενώ οι παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία φένεται να έχει κάποια ποιότητα και σταθερότητα.

Ο λόγος που ψάχνω κάποιο παροχέα είναι ότι προσπαθώ να μειώσω τα κόστη στη δουλειά κρατώντας παράλληλα κάποια σταθερότητα & ποιότητα.

Μήπως μου ξέφυγε κάτι? Να προχωρήσω με telphin?

----------


## tasos-tasos

αν εριχνες μια ματια κατω κατω στο about us
των voipbuster, sipdiscount κλπ
θα εβλεπες οτι πισω απο ολες αυτες ειναι η μαμα betamax η οποια εχει 47 κλωνους και αυτό για να παιζει το παιχνιδι
ακριβαινω την μια, ορματε στην αλλη
η εχω φτηνα κινητα στη μια, φτηνα σταθερα στην αλλη

προφανως δε διαβασες αρκετα στο φορουμ γιατι εχει γινει ενας ψιλοχαμος με τους 47 κλωνους και το παιχνιδι που παιζει, ειδικα οταν κοπηκαν οι free κλησεις απο voipbuster προς ελλαδα

καλυτερη ποιοτητα για σταθερα υπεραστικα (ΕΛΛΑΔΑ) εχει το i-call
οποτε κρατας εναν λογαριασμό i-call (i-call pack 150 Euro για ενα χρονο,i-call unlimited ----βλεπε site i-call.gr)
και ενα voip του εξωτερικου για κλησεις εκτος... η για 2η γραμμη προς Ελλαδα οταν το I-call ειναι κατηλειμμένο

----------


## golity

*@IcingDeath*

Πρέπει πρώτα να μας πεις για ποιους προορισμούς ενδιαφέρεσαι και πόσο υπολογίζεις ότι μιλάς κάθε μήνα! Γιατί αν π.χ θέλεις να μιλάς ας πούμε 20 ώρες το μήνα στους προορισμούς που επιθυμείς, τότε δε σε συμφέρει να δώσεις 35€ για να έχεις απεριόριστες κλήσεις!

----------


## BoGe

> καλυτερη ποιοτητα για σταθερα υπεραστικα (ΕΛΛΑΔΑ) εχει το i-call
> οποτε κρατας εναν λογαριασμό i-call (i-call pack 150 Euro για ενα χρονο,i-call unlimited ----βλεπε site i-call.gr)
> και ενα voip του εξωτερικου για κλησεις εκτος... η για 2η γραμμη προς Ελλαδα οταν το I-call ειναι κατηλειμμένο


Και το eVoice έχει, παιδιά έχει και το eVoice, απλά δεν έχει πακέτο.
Μην έχουμε τα ίδια εδώ αλλά VoipDiscount.

----------


## IcingDeath

> *@IcingDeath*
> 
> Πρέπει πρώτα να μας πεις για ποιους προορισμούς ενδιαφέρεσαι και πόσο υπολογίζεις ότι μιλάς κάθε μήνα! Γιατί αν π.χ θέλεις να μιλάς ας πούμε 20 ώρες το μήνα στους προορισμούς που επιθυμείς, τότε δε σε συμφέρει να δώσεις 35€ για να έχεις απεριόριστες κλήσεις!


Στη δουλειά βγάζουμε με ΟΤΕ περίπου 500€/λογαριασμό οπότε αυτό βγαίνει κάπου 250€/μήνα. Η κλήσεις είναι εσωτερικό/εξωτερικό με έμφαση σε ΗΠΑ και Νότιο Κορέα.




> αν εριχνες μια ματια κατω κατω στο about us
> των voipbuster, sipdiscount κλπ
> θα εβλεπες οτι πισω απο ολες αυτες ειναι η μαμα betamax η οποια εχει 47 κλωνους και αυτό για να παιζει το παιχνιδι
> ακριβαινω την μια, ορματε στην αλλη
> η εχω φτηνα κινητα στη μια, φτηνα σταθερα στην αλλη
> 
> προφανως δε διαβασες αρκετα στο φορουμ γιατι εχει γινει ενας ψιλοχαμος με τους 47 κλωνους και το παιχνιδι που παιζει, ειδικα οταν κοπηκαν οι free κλησεις απο voipbuster προς ελλαδα
> 
> καλυτερη ποιοτητα για σταθερα υπεραστικα (ΕΛΛΑΔΑ) εχει το i-call
> ...


Γίνεται να έχω 2 γραμμές με το SPA3102? Επειδή η όλη ιστορία με το voip πρέπει να είναι πρώτα αξιόπηστη (δεν θα είναι και πολύ καλό να με κινηγάνε όλοι όταν για κάποιο λόγο πέφτει το τηλέφωνο ^^) δεν πρέπει να φτιάξω κάτι το οποίο θα θέλει συνεχή επιτήρηση.



> SIP προορισμοί
>  										Δωρεάν
> *Αστικά* και *υπεραστικά*
>  										0,0179 ευρώ/Λ*
> *Κινητά* TIM, Vodafone και Cosmote
>  										0,1785 ευρώ/Λ* με χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο και ελάχιστο χρόνο χρέωσης τα 30''
>  									 									 										Προορισμοί *Ευρώπης* και *Αμερικής* (Ζώνη I)
>  										 											 												Η ίδια χαμηλή χρέωση των 0,0179 ευρώ/Λ* για σταθερά τηλέφωνα! Για τα διεθνή 												κινητά η χρέωση είναι ανά δευτερόλεπτο και υπάρχει ελάχιστος χρόνος χρέωσης 30 												δευτερολέπτων.


Να τι είδα στο i-call.gr/Τιμοκατάλογος.... δεν είδαι κάτι για κλήσεις με πάγιο...

----------


## dragonfighter

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62827

Αλλά πιστεύω σε συμφέρει η telphin.

Όσο για το SPA3102, νομίζω ότι όλα τα ata έχουν την δυνατότητα εναλλαγής παροχέα (πχ με #11# να καλείς μέσω οτε)

----------


## nrg_polini

Υπαρχει και το www.babble.net οπου με 8 Ευρω περιπου δινει 1000 λεπτα το μηνα προς Ελλαδα και πολλες αλλες χωρες. Περιλαμβανει τις ΗΠΑ, οχι ομως τη Νοτιο Κορεα. Οποτε για τη Νοτιο Κορεα χρησιμοποιεις πχ το icall . Βεβαια οταν απο τα 250 πεσουμε στα 35 της Telphin η διαφορα ειναι τεραστια, ομως το babble ειναι πολυ καλη περιπτωση καθως συνδιαζει καλη ποιοτητα και τιμη.

Σημαντικο: Η γραμμη adsl που εχετε δουλευει απροβληματιστα το voip? Γιατι πολλες γραμμες εχουν προβληματα.

----------


## alifra

Yπαρχει εταιρεια που να σου δινει δικαιωμα φραγης κλησεων?
Για να απαγορευονται ολες οι αλλες ,εκτος απο τις δωρεαν κλησεις που δινει?
Για να μην σηκωνουν το ακουστικο μικρα παιδια κ περνουν οπου Θελουν.

----------


## nrg_polini

Αυτο μπορεις να το κανεις με καποιο dial plan στο ΑΤΑ σου.

----------


## tasos-tasos

Για το Babble, ας ελεγξουμε πρωτα εκεινο που ειχαμε εντοπισει....

την 12μηνη υποχρέωση... και με paypal να πληρωσεις

εχει μια διαδικασία προβλεπόμενη απο Paypal, που δινεις την συγκατάθεσή σου για 12μηνη ανανέωση με την πρώτη πληρωμή

το ειχαμε ξανασυζητήσει αυτό. για λίγο προσοχή...

οσο για συσκευές (και linksys)... υπάρχουν πιο καλές (και πιο ακριβές) για την λειτουργία ως τηλεφωνικό κεντρο σε εταιρείες

----------


## gus8511q

παιδια εγω μολις σημερα ειδα τι παιζει με τα voip calls και εμεινα με ανοιχτο το στομα!

ειμαι trial user στο voipdiscount.com και θελω να κανω 2 ερωτησεις

1. ολα τα αστικα και υπεραστικα τηλεφωνηματα ειναι δωρεαν για ελλαδα? και αν ναι για ποσο? επισης αν αλλαξω ip  μπορω να γινω παλι trial user?

2. υπαρχει τροπος αν καλω απο το pc σε σταθερα και κινητα να με χρεωνουν κανονικα?

3. εκανα μια κληση σε κινητο ελλαδας και χωρις να εχω μεσα μοναδες μιλησα για 2 λεπτα! ειναι δυνατον να κανω δςρεαν κλησεις σε κινητα απο το voipdiscount.com?

----------


## tasos-tasos

1. οχι εντελώς
με σκοπό να μη γινει κατάχρηση... εχουν ορίσει οριο 300 λεπτών μετρώμενα στις τελευταίες 7 μέρες
αυτό θελει λιγο μαθηματικά, αν σκεφτείς οτι δε το μετράει απο δευτερα -> κυριακή αλλα κυλιόμενα ανα 7 τελευταίες ημέρες
αλλά μπορείς να βρεις ανάλογες υπηρεσίες με αυτό που σε βολεύει
babble.net (1000 λεπτά τον μήνα)
i-call.gr (12 ευρώ τον μήνα, απεριόριστα, χωρίς όριο, καλύτερη ποιότητα)
evoice.gr (της Hol, δεν γνωρίζω απο τιμές και ποιότητα, προσωπικά δε θέλω καμία σχεση με Hol από προσωπική παλαιότερη πειρα μαζί τους)

2. απο το pc αλλά και με κάποιο ΑΤΑ (analog telephone adapter) μπορείς να καλείς σε σταθερά ΟΤΕ και κινητά
για τα σταθερά δε θα χρεώνεσαι, για κινητά θα χρεώνεσαι
να κοιτας πάντα τη σελίδα rates 

3. για το κινητό οτι καλεσες και χωρίς χρέωση.... μου φαινεται λιγο δυσκολο πως εγινε
για σταθερά δε θα σε αφήσει για μια ζωή να μιλάς χωρίς να βαλεις χρήμα
η θα σου επιτρέψει γυρω στις 30 κλήσεις μικρής διάρκειας
η 2-3 κλήσεις μεγάλης διάρκειας
αυτό για να δοκιμάσεις την υπηρεσία ως λειτουργία και ποιότητα
μετά πρεπει να βαλεις 10 ευρώ
για 120 μερες θα εισαι εκτός χρεώσεων για τα αστικά και ανά τον κόσμο κλήσεις
αρκει να μην υπερβείς τα 300 λεπτά ανα 7 ημέρες
μετά εφαρμόζονται normal κλήσεις όπως αναφέρονται στην ανάλογη σελίδα rates του καθε προγράμματος

για να μην χρειάζεσαι την λειτουργία αλλά και την γνώση χειρισμού υπολογιστή (μαμά, μπαμπάς, θειος, θεια, γιαγια)

μπορείς να βαλεις μηχανήματα Voip Adapters
αν το Modem/router σου δεν εχει ενσωματωμένο
αγοράζεις τα πιο διαδεδομένα (linksys pap2t, linksys 3102, κλπ κλπ)

κανε μια αναγνωση τα σχετικά θέματα εδώ μεσα
και διαβασε και λίγο τα ανάλογα site των εταιρειών (www.linksys.com)  :One thumb up:

----------


## nrg_polini

> Για το Babble, ας ελεγξουμε πρωτα εκεινο που ειχαμε εντοπισει....
> 
> την 12μηνη υποχρέωση... και με paypal να πληρωσεις
> 
> εχει μια διαδικασία προβλεπόμενη απο Paypal, που δινεις την συγκατάθεσή σου για 12μηνη ανανέωση με την πρώτη πληρωμή
> 
> το ειχαμε ξανασυζητήσει αυτό. για λίγο προσοχή...
> 
> οσο για συσκευές (και linksys)... υπάρχουν πιο καλές (και πιο ακριβές) για την λειτουργία ως τηλεφωνικό κεντρο σε εταιρείες


3 μηνες στη telphin = 12 μηνες στο babble.  :Wink:

----------


## golity

> Στη δουλειά βγάζουμε με ΟΤΕ περίπου 500€/λογαριασμό οπότε αυτό βγαίνει κάπου 250€/μήνα. Η κλήσεις είναι εσωτερικό/εξωτερικό με έμφαση σε ΗΠΑ και Νότιο Κορέα.
> 
> 
> 
> Γίνεται να έχω 2 γραμμές με το SPA3102? Επειδή η όλη ιστορία με το voip πρέπει να είναι πρώτα αξιόπηστη (δεν θα είναι και πολύ καλό να με κινηγάνε όλοι όταν για κάποιο λόγο πέφτει το τηλέφωνο ^^) δεν πρέπει να φτιάξω κάτι το οποίο θα θέλει συνεχή επιτήρηση.
> 
> 
> Να τι είδα στο i-call.gr/Τιμοκατάλογος.... δεν είδαι κάτι για κλήσεις με πάγιο...


Άρα η telphin βάσει των προορισμών και της διάρκειας των κλήσεων που επιθυμείς συμφέρει περισσότερο το πρόγραμμά της Unlimited World με 36.8€ το μήνα. Τώρα μιας και δεν την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει θα πρέπει να μάθεις σχετικά με την ποιότητα των κλήσεων της εν λόγω εταιρίας μιας και το θέλεις για σοβαρή δουλειά και η ελάχιστη καθυστέρηση στις κλήσεις η προβλήματα με την ποιότητα στην φωνή δεν είναι αποδεκτά κατά τη γνώμη μου  :Smile:

----------


## tasos-tasos

> 3 μηνες στη telphin = 12 μηνες στο babble.


με περιορισμό 1000 λεπτών

σιγουρα δε λεω για telphin, no way!!!

150 ευρώ στο I-call pack
απεριόριστα

και 10 ευρώ στο babble για ενα μηνα
ΗΗΗΗΗ 10 ευρώ για 4 μήνες σε voipbuster/voipdiscount (betamax clones)
... σαν 2η γραμμη για ελλάδα και εξωτερικό

και χωρίς τον πονοκέφαλο... πόσο μίλησα????? 920 λεπτά??? 930???? 

Δική μου αποψη και επιλογή... δεν λεω πως πρεπει κανεις να την ακολουθησει
την δικη μου τσεπη ετσι την ρυθμισα προς το παρόν

----------


## BoGe

> με περιορισμό 1000 λεπτών
> 
> σιγουρα δε λεω για telphin, no way!!!


Δεν είναι 1000 λεπτά, ποιός το είπε αυτό;
Η ποιότητατά της πάρα πολύ καλή, μην την συγκρίνεται με VoipBuster.

----------


## nrg_polini

> Δεν είναι 1000 λεπτά, ποιός το είπε αυτό;
> Η ποιότητατά της πάρα πολύ καλή, μην την συγκρίνεται με VoipBuster.


Για το babble λεει. Ρε συ Τασο, 1000 λεπτα ετσι;; Μιλαμε για αρκετα λεπτα...

----------


## tasos-tasos

αρκετα, οχι οσο τα απεριοριστα

εδωσα 150 ευρώ--> altec και ηρεμησα απο το ποσα μιλησαμε σημερα?

αν και τελευταια περισσοτερο πεφτει
και το κακο ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να εχω downloads, αλλα καλλιο τσεπη γεματη και λιγοτερα torrents...
και παλι δε πιεζω κανεναν, ουτε λεω οτι οπως τα εχω κανει εγω ειναι τα πιο σωστά
ο καθενας κανει οτι γουσταρει

----------


## V.MOUSTAKAS

παιδια σκεφτομαι να αρχισω να κανω κλησεις μεσω ιντερνετ και θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας για το ποιος ειναι ο καλυτερος voip provider

----------


## V.MOUSTAKAS

παιδια εχω τηλ.κεντρο σπιτι και θελω να κανω voip κλησεις οταν ο υπολογιστης ειναι κλειστος.σκεφτομαι να παρω το linksys 9301 αλλα δεν ξερω τι να κανω με provider.τι προτεινετε?

----------


## George_Prix

> παιδια εχω τηλ.κεντρο σπιτι και θελω να κανω voip κλησεις οταν ο υπολογιστης ειναι κλειστος.σκεφτομαι να παρω το linksys 9301 αλλα δεν ξερω τι να κανω με provider.τι προτεινετε?


Aναλογα με τον προορισμο που θα εχουν οι κλησεις σου θα διαλεξεις.

Εγω ειχα μεχρι προτινος το Voipbuster, αλλα τελευταια αρχισε να χρεωνει τις κλησεις προς Ελλαδα και λιγο που το εψαξα σημερα το Voipdiscount εχει τσαμπα την Ελλαδα.

Αυτα βεβαια αλλαζουν συνεχεια γιατι ετσι σε κανουν να πηγαινεις απο τη μια εταιρια στην αλλη και να δινεις συνεχεια χρηματα.

Παντως σε γενικες γραμμες αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι πως η ποιοτητα ειναι πανω κατω η ιδια.
Αυτο που κανει τη διαφορα ειναι το κατα ποσο καλα παει το internet την ωρα που θελεις να μιλησεις.

Μετα τις τελευταιες περιπετειες που εχει ολη σχεδον η Ελλαδα με το internet πριν κανω καποια κληση τσεκαρω με ftp ποσο καλα παει το internet και αν σερνεται αποφευγω το voip και καλω μεσω ΟΤΕ.

----------


## 4dim

> αρκετα, οχι οσο τα απεριοριστα
> 
> εδωσα 150 ευρώ--> altec και ηρεμησα απο το ποσα μιλησαμε σημερα?



Ήμουν έτοιμος να το κάνω και εγώ, αλλά έκανα πίσω όταν σκέφτηκα ότι δεν θα μπορώ να χρησιμοποιώ ταυτόχρονα τις 2 γραμμές του SPA2102, γιατί προφανώς θα ελέγχουν τη διπλή χρήση του pass. *Σωστό ή Λάθος ?* 
(Στην Altec δεν ήξεραν να μου απαντήσουν)

----------


## dragonfighter

Θα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς την μια γραμμή του ata με το i-call κ την άλλη γραμμή με άλλον provider (hol, voipdiscount ή ΟΤΕ).
Βέβαια δες το κ στην πράξη (φτιάξε 1 λογαριασμό στην i-call κ 1 στην hol κ δες αν μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις το spa σου να διαλέγει ποιος provider αντιστοιχεί σε ποια γραμμή)

----------


## pasific

> αρκετα, οχι οσο τα απεριοριστα
> 
> εδωσα 150 ευρώ--> altec και ηρεμησα απο το ποσα μιλησαμε σημερα?
> 
> αν και τελευταια περισσοτερο πεφτει
> και το κακο ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να εχω downloads, αλλα καλλιο τσεπη γεματη και λιγοτερα torrents...
> και παλι δε πιεζω κανεναν, ουτε λεω οτι οπως τα εχω κανει εγω ειναι τα πιο σωστά
> ο καθενας κανει οτι γουσταρει


που το ειδατε αυτο μολις μπηκα και το βρηκα 13,99 ευρω το μηνα * 12μηνες  =167,88

----------


## golity

> που το ειδατε αυτο μολις μπηκα και το βρηκα 13,99 ευρω το μηνα * 12μηνες  =167,88


http://www.i-call.gr/icallpack.aspx  :Wink:

----------


## pasific

εχεις δικιο σορρυ

----------


## pasific

αυτο το i call μπενει και σε απλο τηλεφωνο του οτε

----------


## klou

Απαιτείται να έχει σύνδεση στο internet.

----------


## pasific

δηλαδη χρειαζετε και pc συνδεση στο ιντερνετ σου δινει το i call 
1 χρόνο Internet - 12 μηνη Altecnet dial-up συνδρομή PSTN / ISDN 64K

----------


## spirosta

Φίλε μουτ δεν έχεις καταλάβει τίποτε..
Αλλο η σύνδεση σου στο internet και άλλο η παροχή voip και τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών...

Το I-call θέλει internet... Δεν έχει σημασία από ποιον παροχέα. Και όχι επίσης dial-up αλλά μια dsl για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα... Το pc δεν είναι πάντα απαραίτητο να είναι ανοιχτό αν έχεις τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό..

Τώρα αφού έχεις interneτ μπορείς να πληρώσεις τις υπηρεσίες voip που παρέχει η altec Και λέγετε i-call. Το I-call δεν είναι internet. Καμία σχέση είναι απλά μια υπηρεσία. Μάλιστα το VOIP σημαίνει Voice Over IP δηλαδή φωνή μέσα από internet λίγο πιο λιανα...

----------


## shabaranxx

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ :Lamer: 
έχω κάνει account στο vopidiscount και *δεν* έχω βάλει μονάδες, όταν κάνω κλήση όχι απο
το dial αλλά απο εκεί που δίνεις το τηλεφωνο(gr) σου και το τηλέφωνο που θέλεις να πάρεις(gr)
(το οποιο δουλεύει αψογα) υπάρχει κάποιου είδους *χρέωση στα τηλέφωνα* ?
καπου λέει 0,05 euro 
(Θέλω να κάνω κλήση απο τη δουλεία και δεν θέλω να συνδέσω ηχεία και mic)
*ευχαριστώ.*

----------


## dragonfighter

Ναι, υπάρχει στάνταρ χρέωση (δες στις πιο πίσω σελίδες του topic)

----------


## shabaranxx

> Ναι, υπάρχει στάνταρ χρέωση (δες στις πιο πίσω σελίδες του topic)


(σελίδες ... σελίδες ... χάθηκα)
άρα  βάλω-δε βάλω euro  αμα καλώ δίνοντας το τηλεφωνο μου και το τηλέφωνο που θέλω 
να καλέσω *υπάρχει στάνταρτ χρέωση*. (?)
και αυτή η χρέωση γίνεται μέσω ΟΤΕ  (δέν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος αφού δέν έχω βάλει euro)

αν είναι έτσι μπορώ να βάζω ότι νούμερα γουστάρω και  θα έχουν "στανταρτ χρέωση",
 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
Τι να πω...  voipdiscount = prank-util  με "στάνταρτ χρέωση" του θύματος.
(???)
"_μυστηριώδη γράμματα στη πλάτη μου γραμμένα_" (nameless one)

*ok thanx για την απάντηση*  :Wink: 
αλλά πέστο και εδώ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64052
γιατι ο " NetJim " και εγώ, άλλο καταλάβαμε απο τον " nrg_polini " :Whistle:

----------


## Z3d

Ρε παιδία το ξέρω ότι έχετε βαρεθεί να απαντάτε σε τέτοιες ερωτήσεις και πιθανόν να είναι και η απάντηση κάπου χωμένη στις 54 προηγούμενες σελίδες τις οποίες προσπάθησα να διαβάσω αλλα παραιτήθηκα καπου στο μεσο... :Embarassed:  αλλα έχω 2 απλές απορίες:


-> Γνωρίζω ότι το τήλ θα συνδεθεί με το modem απ'ευθείας και ότι η σύνδεση του τήλ με το internet είναι ανεξάρτητη του Pc....
..αυτό που δεν πίανω είναι πώς θα καλεί μέσω Voipbuster (ή Ι-Call) άν έχω κλείστο το Pc και προφανώς είμαι Logged out από το Voipb.??
-πως στην τελική το voipbuster θα 'βλέπει' πόσο από το χρόνο μου έχω ξοδέψει??-

-> Το τήλ θα μπορεί ταυτόχρονα να εξυπηρετεί ώς PSTN γραμμή αλλά και ως Voip...ή θα χρειαστεί να έχω 2 συσκευές
(δηλαδη η ίδια θα χτυπάει όταν με καλούν στο νούμρο ΟΤΕ μου και με την ίδια θα καλώ Voip?
..και θα έχω την επιλογή από την συσκεύη να καλώ με Voip ή αν θα καλέσω με ΟΤΕ)

-> Όταν λέτε ότι περιοδικά οι εταιρία κάνει αλλαγές γia να έισαι στην τσίτα και χρεώνονται οι κλήσεις στην Ελλάδα εννοείται όταν καλείς από εξωτερικό??
δηλάδά εμένα που με νοιάζουν οι αστικές μόνο θα έιναι τσαμπα με Voipbuster πάντα?....μη δώσω τσαμπα τα 150 στο Ι-Call... :Thinking:  

.αυτα τα ολίγα :Razz:

----------


## tasos-tasos

αυτά τα ολίγα? 
παρε με τηλεφωνο να ερθω τεχνικη επισκεψη φιλε γιατι σαν καμποσα μου φαινονται οοοοολα αυτα :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## chemic

προφανώς τη στάνταρ χρέωση στην αφαιρεί  από τα κρέντιτσ που σου έχουν απομείνει. Αν δεν έχεις δεν μπορείς να κάνεις το σταθερό σου να χτυπήσει και να καλέσει τον άλλον όταν το σηκώσεις. Δεν μπορεί να σου χρεώνει το λογαριασμό του οτε αφού σε παίρνουν στο τηλ και δεν παίρνεις εσύ!
Το σύστημα υπολογίζει πόσα κρέντιτς έχεις μόνο του χωρίς να χρειάζεται να επικοινωνεί με τον υπολογιστή σου όταν αυτός είναι κλειστό. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση εννοείται πως έχεις προμηθευτεί ΑΤΑ που συνδέεις με το ρούτερ ή έχεις κατάλληλο ρούτερ που είναι και ΑΤΑ. Πως ρυθμίζονται όλα αυτά δεν ξέρω δεν απαντώ.
Όταν σου λέει η κλήσεις προς ελλάδα είναι δωρεάν εννοεί από όπαια χώρα και αν είσαι εσύ που καλείς (και εννοεί τα πρώτα 300λεπτά ανα 7 ημέρες μετρούμενα).
Το αν το ΑΤΑ βγάζει και τη γραμμή του οτε στο τηλέφωνο που συνδεεις πάνω του δεν το ξέρω επίσης αφού δεν με νοιάζει! Περιμένω το τηλφονετ της βιβόντι που είναι VOIP και δεν θα έχω κανονική γραμμή για τηλεφωνήματα. Αυτό που με νοιάζει όμως είναι αν το vood (που είναι ΑΤΑ)που θα μου φέρουν, μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί να χρησιμοποιεί το voipdiscount, πληκτρολογώντας κάποιο κωδικό στο τηλέφωνο και όχι το voip της βιβόντι.  :Razz:

----------


## Z3d

..για στήλε PM το τηλ. σου αμα είναι.. :Razz:   :Razz:  

..έχεις δίκιο ρε σύ αλλά γενικότερα ψάχνομαι για συμφέρον DSL και βρήκα αυτό το TellasZisto και σκέφτηκα οτι με 4Μbps θα πετάει το Voip...και here i am να σας τα πρίζω.!

πάντως αν κάποιος σε μία κρίση μεγαλοψυχίας απαντήσει σε κάποιο απο αυτα που ρώτησα τον ευχαριστώ γαιτι θα με γλιτώσει από πολυ ψάξιμο.! :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Ρε παιδία το ξέρω ότι έχετε βαρεθεί να απαντάτε σε τέτοιες ερωτήσεις και πιθανόν να είναι και η απάντηση κάπου χωμένη στις 54 προηγούμενες σελίδες τις οποίες προσπάθησα να διαβάσω αλλα παραιτήθηκα καπου στο μεσο... αλλα έχω 2 απλές απορίες:
> 
> 
> -> Γνωρίζω ότι το τήλ θα συνδεθεί με το modem απ'ευθείας και ότι η σύνδεση του τήλ με το internet είναι ανεξάρτητη του Pc....
> ..αυτό που δεν πίανω είναι πώς θα καλεί μέσω Voipbuster (ή Ι-Call) άν έχω κλείστο το Pc και προφανώς είμαι Logged out από το Voipb.??
> -πως στην τελική το voipbuster θα 'βλέπει' πόσο από το χρόνο μου έχω ξοδέψει??-
> 
> -> Το τήλ θα μπορεί ταυτόχρονα να εξυπηρετεί ώς PSTN γραμμή αλλά και ως Voip...ή θα χρειαστεί να έχω 2 συσκευές
> (δηλαδη η ίδια θα χτυπάει όταν με καλούν στο νούμρο ΟΤΕ μου και με την ίδια θα καλώ Voip?
> ...


1, Δεν θα συνδεθεί με Modem,  αλλά με ΑΤΑ (το οποιό θα σύνδεθει στο modem)
2, Θα έχεις περάσει τις απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις στο ΑΤΑ  (μια απο αυτές είναι ο server καθώς και το ονομα χρήστη *ετσί θα ξέρει που χρεώνει)
3,  με ενα sipura 3000  Ναι θα δουλεψει
σημείωση,  τα εισερχόμενα δεν δουλεύουν με κλώνους betamax  χωρίς να έχεις το πρόγραμμα τους (τουλάχιστον την τελευταία φορά που το είχα δοκιμάσει)

οσο για τις εταίριες,  η betamax   το κάνει συχνά,  όχι δεν ειναι τζάμπα για πάντα  (και ναι μιλάμε για τις αστικές  που στην ουσία δεν είναι αστικές μιας και ειναι voip)

----------


## minovg

Εγώ έχω το Grandstream 486 και λειτουργεί και ως Voip και ως σταθερό το ασύρματο που έχω (κάνει switch σε κάθε εισερχόμενη κλήση ενώ για να κάνω εξερχόμενη κλήση μέσω σταθερού «ΟΤΕ» (Τελλάς έχω, αλλά λέμε τώρα  :Razz:  )  καλώ πρώτα *00.

----------


## Z3d

> Δεν μπορεί να σου χρεώνει το λογαριασμό του οτε αφού σε παίρνουν στο τηλ και δεν παίρνεις εσύ!
> ....Περιμένω το τηλφονετ της βιβόντι που είναι VOIP και δεν θα έχω κανονική γραμμή για τηλεφωνήματα...


Πρώτον...σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.. :Respekt:  

..και αν γίνεται για στήλε ένα link για το thlfonet που λές να δούμε τι παίζει...αν και απ'οτι κατάλαβα εσύ δεν θα έχεις καν συμβατική γραμμή πράγμα που δεν παίζει να γίνει με γονείς σπίτι. :No no:  

...όσον αφορά τον OTE που απάντησες,το ξέρω ρε συ...αυτό που ρώτησα και δεν ξέρω είναι αν γίνεται  να επιλέξω να καλέσω μέσω ΟΤΕ από τη συσκευή για Voip...
το θέμα είναι να εξυπηρετεί και PSTN alla και Voip η ίδια συσκευή(σε είσερχόμενες και εξερχόμενες) γιατί αλλιώς μπλέξαμε.!

thnx again παντως... :Smile:

----------


## Z3d

:Worthy:  sdikr...
Thnx ρε συ...ψιλο-έπιασα  τι παίζει...

και ειδικά με την πατέντα του minovg πιστεύω ότι ειμαι comple.!
Θα κάνω πρώτα μια δοκίμη με ταυτοχρονο downloading και αμα παει καλά εφυγα.. :One thumb up:

----------


## Z3d

> σημείωση,  τα εισερχόμενα δεν δουλεύουν με κλώνους betamax  χωρίς να έχεις το πρόγραμμα τους (τουλάχιστον την τελευταία φορά που το είχα δοκιμάσει)


 :Thinking:  αυτό δεν το επιασα...αλλα το ζουμί είναι ότι για να δουλέψουν τα εισερχόμενα θέλω ένα προγραμμα..ε και δεν το κατεβαζω.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
(ή είμαι τελείωε εκτόσ θέματοσ)

----------


## minovg

> sdikr...
> Thnx ρε συ...ψιλο-έπιασα  τι παίζει...
> 
> και *ειδικά με την πατέντα του minovg* πιστεύω ότι ειμαι comple.!
> Θα κάνω πρώτα μια δοκίμη με ταυτοχρονο downloading και αμα παει καλά εφυγα..


Δεν είναι δική μου πατέντα.  :Razz:  Έτσι είναι το ΑΤΑ. Γιαυτό επέλεξα το συγκεκριμένο. Γιατί μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω την ίδια συσκευή τηλεφώνου (ένα ασύρματο SIEMENS) και για Βοιπ και για σταθερό.  :Smile:

----------


## chemic

Ζ3d σόρρυ νόμιζα πως εσύ ρώταγες για τις χρεώσεις. Μπερδεύτηκα με το απο πάνω ποστ.
για το τηλεφονετ όσους έχω ρωτήσει δεν έχουν πρόβλημα και γλυτώνεις ΠΟΛΛΑ λεφτά. 29 ευρώ, όλα πληρωμένα με 1000adsl και με 500 λεπτά δωρεαν αστικές-υπεραστικές-διεθνείς κλήσεις (που έχουν κόστος 12 ευρώ για 500 λεπτά αστικές)Απλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να ρυμθμίσεις το vood να παίρνει τα άλλα voip για να μη χρειαστεί να πάρεις ΑΤΑ για άλλα voip. Είμαστε όμως  λίγο οφ τόπικ  :Wink:  
Αυτό που ρωτάς γίνεται όπως λέει ο minong. Οπότε βρες ποια συσκευή ΑΤΑ θαγοράσεις και τσέκαρε αν η συγκεκριμένη το κάνει (μπορεί να το κάνουν και όλες)

----------


## Z3d

> Δεν είναι δική μου πατέντα.  Έτσι είναι το ΑΤΑ. Γιαυτό επέλεξα το συγκεκριμένο. Γιατί μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω την ίδια συσκευή τηλεφώνου (ένα ασύρματο SIEMENS) και για Βοιπ και για σταθερό.


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

...lol, το καταλαβα ρε συ οτι δεν εφηύρες εσυ το Grandstream 486..
είπα καλή πατέντα επειδή το βρήκες και το χρησιμοποιείς!


και chemic...ωραία και η δικία σου η 'πατέντα' αλλα γιατί να μην παρεις TellasZisto 4Μbps 
με 30Ε και πάνω σε αυτη να βάλεις Voip με μια συσκευη σαν αυτή που λέμε..

----------


## tasos-tasos

καλησπέρα και χρονια πολλάααααααααα

μια ερωτηση σχετικά με την αναγνώριση οχι εισερχόμενης, αλλα εξερχόμενης, να φαινεται ο αριθμός μας οταν καλεσουμε καποιον

εκανα την διαδικασια

με το μηνυμα και που δινεις τον κωδικό

μαλιστα εστειλα μηνύματα μεσω του προγραμματος και φαινοταν οτι πανε απο το κινητό μου (εδωσα το κινητο μου ως αριθμό για την αναγνώριση)

ομως ουτε απο το ΑΤΑ (pap2) ουτε απο το προγραμμα αν καλέσω εμφανίζει τον αριθμό μου

ενώ και απο το πρόγραμμα εχω επιλέξει caller id το νουμερο του κινητού

any help? thanks  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

Ριξέ μια ματιά εδώ

----------


## klou

Τώρα τελευταία δεν μπορώ να μπώ στο account μου στο voipdiscount, αν και καλώ κανονικά. 
Το έχει κανείς αυτό το πρόβλημα; Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Τώρα τελευταία δεν μπορώ να μπώ στο account μου στο voipdiscount, αν και καλώ κανονικά. 
> Το έχει κανείς αυτό το πρόβλημα; Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;


μηπως καποιο προγραμμα σου απαγορευει τα pop up?

γιατι στον λογαριασμό ενα pop up ανοιγει

αν και τωρα που δοκιμασα, και με mozilla και με Ie, ουτε εμενα με βαζει λογαριασμό αλλα και το pap και το software client δουλευει

αστοοο θα περασει... που θα παει

----------


## klou

Ήθελα να δώ κάτι στις χρεώσεις γιατί από €7 έχω 3! 
Μάλλον το πέρασα το όριο των 300 λεπτών στις γιορτές  :Smile:

----------


## tasos-tasos

λυθηκε το προβλημα σου klou?

πρεπει το Site τους να πηγαινει καλυτερα σημερα

εγω απο 2 διαφορετικά pc, με 2 διαφορετικες συνδεσεις καταφερα και μπηκα, για δες κι εσυ

----------


## klou

Σήμερα όλα ok  :Smile:

----------


## Torrentoo

Μια χαρά σήμερα! Όσο μπορώ να κάνω FREE usernames για δωρεάν 60λεπτα θα μπένω κι εγώ! :Razz:

----------


## tasos-tasos

torrentoo use but not abuse  my friend  :Wink: 

και μονο που την σκεφτηκα την διαδικασια σου γραψου σβησου κανε registration για να κερδισεις 1,86 euro για εθνικές κλήσεις... κουράστηκα

δωσε 12 ευρώ  να εχεις απεριόριστα με i-call, παρε τα εθνικά της forthnet

και κρατα 10 ευρώ για 6-8 μηνες που θα σου κρατήσει να κανεις κλησεις στον κοσμο

(4 μηνες δωρεάν και μετά με χρέωση δε θα βγάλεις αλλους 2-4 μήνες? σιγουρα...)

δε βαριέσαι την ολη διαδικασία?

----------


## sdikr

> torrentoo use but not abuse  my friend 
> 
> και μονο που την σκεφτηκα την διαδικασια σου γραψου σβησου κανε registration για να κερδισεις 1,86 euro για εθνικές κλήσεις... κουράστηκα
> 
> δωσε 12 ευρώ  να εχεις απεριόριστα με i-call, παρε τα εθνικά της forthnet
> 
> και κρατα 10 ευρώ για 6-8 μηνες που θα σου κρατήσει να κανεις κλησεις στον κοσμο
> 
> (4 μηνες δωρεάν και μετά με χρέωση δε θα βγάλεις αλλους 2-4 μήνες? σιγουρα...)
> ...


Ειναι το κλασικό abuse   :Wink: 
Και μετά φωνάζουμε όταν αλλάζουν πολιτικές οι εταιρίες  :Wink:

----------


## tasos-tasos

Off Topic


		sdikr εσυ που μπορεις κρατα την ip του και δωστην στην bettamax να κανουν ban lock και το pc του απο το hardware id να τελειωνουμε να εχουμε και καλυτερη υπηρεσία οι υπολοιποι
	



 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

μαιρη κριστματσ!

----------


## klou

Για αυτό προφανώς δε μπορούμε να μπούμε να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας ...
Ε μετά πως να μείνει δωρεάν υπηρεσία!

----------


## minovg

Μπορείτε να καλέσετε τώρα μέσω Sipdiscount; Φαίνεται ότι έχουν μπλοκάρει οι γραμμές...  :Sad:  Δεν καλεί καθόλου, αφήστε που μου έκοψε στη μέση και μια κλήση.  :Hammer:

----------


## nrg_polini

Ε καλα τετοιες μερες τι περιμενεις; Εδω οτε +κινητα δεν δουλευουν.

----------


## minovg

Eπίσης να σημειώσω κάτι που είδα μέσω του προγράμματος που έχει το Voipdiscount, φαντάζομαι και τα «αδερφάκια» του. Έχει δωρεάν πρωτοχρονιάτικα ΣΜΣ προς όσους θέλετε. Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι ΟΛΑ τα ΣΜΣ θα σταλούν ακριβώς στις 00.00 το βράδυ.

----------


## golity

> Eπίσης να σημειώσω κάτι που είδα μέσω του προγράμματος που έχει το Voipdiscount, φαντάζομαι και τα «αδερφάκια» του. Έχει δωρεάν πρωτοχρονιάτικα ΣΜΣ προς όσους θέλετε. Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι ΟΛΑ τα ΣΜΣ θα σταλούν ακριβώς στις 00.00 το βράδυ.


Βλέπω να φτάνουν το 2008  :ROFL:

----------


## tasos-tasos

κατι θετικο που παρατηρησα

οτι πιστώνουν σαν credit ακριβως 11,60 στον λογαριασμό οσα χρεώνεσαι στο paypal/καρτα
ενω πριν πληρωνες 11,60 και σου βαζαν 10,00
τωρα ειδα πληρώνεις 11,60 και σου βαζουν 11,60

αντε να παω κι εγω ξανα μεσα στο οικογενειακό τραπέζι για το ρεβεγιόν

----------


## minovg

> κατι θετικο που παρατηρησα
> 
> οτι πιστώνουν σαν credit ακριβως 11,60 στον λογαριασμό οσα χρεώνεσαι στο paypal/καρτα
> ενω πριν πληρωνες 11,60 και σου βαζαν 10,00
> τωρα ειδα πληρώνεις 11,60 και σου βαζουν 11,60
> 
> αντε να παω κι εγω ξανα μεσα στο οικογενειακό τραπέζι για το ρεβεγιόν


Κάτι αρνητικό που παρατηρώ  :Razz: 

Ρε σεις γιατί πληρώνετε και καταθέτετε; Αφού το Voipdiscount δε χρεώνει καθόλου τις κλήσεις. Μιλάτε καμιά 10-15 ώρες και όταν σας λέει ότι συμπληρώσατε το όριο, δημιουργήστε νέο account. Σίγουρα πράματα. Με το μαλακό όμως, μη το ξεφτιλίσετε.  :Very Happy:  Άντε Καλή Χρονιά να έχουμε.  :Thumbs up:

----------


## ppapad

Ακριβώς, φίλε minovg!  :Smile:  

Ειδικά τις κλήσεις του εξωτερικού!!!

----------


## ppapad

Πλάκα πλάκα, έχω διαπιστώσει ότι οι κλήσεις που κάνω μέσω voipdiscount στο
εξωτερικό είναι πολύ καλύτερης ποιότητας σε σχέση με τις κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα...  :Evil:

----------


## minovg

> Πλάκα πλάκα, έχω διαπιστώσει ότι οι κλήσεις που κάνω μέσω voipdiscount στο
> εξωτερικό είναι πολύ καλύτερης ποιότητας σε σχέση με τις κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα...


Αυτό ισχύει. Για Ελλάδα έχει 0,5sec καθυστέρηση ενώ για εξωτερικό (Γερμανία εν προκειμένω) 0,0sec καθυστέρηση, είναι ΑΨΟΓΗ.

----------


## nrg_polini

> κατι θετικο που παρατηρησα
> 
> οτι πιστώνουν σαν credit ακριβως 11,60 στον λογαριασμό οσα χρεώνεσαι στο paypal/καρτα
> ενω πριν πληρωνες 11,60 και σου βαζαν 10,00
> τωρα ειδα πληρώνεις 11,60 και σου βαζουν 11,60
> 
> αντε να παω κι εγω ξανα μεσα στο οικογενειακό τραπέζι για το ρεβεγιόν


 Το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι... σου εβαζαν 10 ευρω αλλα σου χρεωναν τη τιμη χωρις ΦΠΑ.

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Το ιδιο πραγμα ειναι... σου εβαζαν 10 ευρω αλλα σου χρεωναν τη τιμη χωρις ΦΠΑ.


θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνήσω?


πριν

αγόραζες το πακετο των 10 ευρώ
πιστωνόσουν σαν credit 10 ευρώ
πληρωνες 11,60

τωρα

αγοραζεις το πακετο των 10 ευρώ
ΠΙΣΤΩΘΗΚΑ ΣΕ 2 ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΤΩΝ 11,60
πληρωσα και για τους δυο λογαριασμούς το ποσό των 11,60 (έκαστος)

τι εννοώ ως διαφορά? οτι σου δίνανε credit 10 ενώ τώρα 11,60 και σε αυτό τους λεω μπραβο τους

παιρνουν 10 στο χερι αυτοί αλλα σου βαζουν το 1,60 που πληρώνεις σαν φορο κατάθεσης υπερ σου

δικό τους το συστημα χρέωσης πιστωτικών μονάδων credit, οτι θελουν κανουν

και ολα αυτά δε τα λέω ετσι προχειρα, εχω καρατσεκάρει τους λογαριασμούς μου, τι ειχαν πριν, το paypal, τι ειχαν μετα κλπ κλπ κλπ

καλη χρονιαααααααα

----------


## minovg

> θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνήσω?
> 
> 
> πριν
> 
> αγόραζες το πακετο των 10 ευρώ
> πιστωνόσουν σαν credit 10 ευρώ
> πληρωνες 11,60
> 
> ...


Δεν διαφωνούμε πόσα σου τράβηξαν και πόσα σου κατέθεσαν. Άλλο σου λέει ο Nrg. Πρώτα όμως για τις κλήσεις που έχουν χρέωση 1cent το λεπτό χρεωνόσουν 1cent και τώρα χρεώνεσαι 1,6cent το λεπτό. Δηλαδή το ΦΠΑ το πληρώνεις τώρα ανά κλήση και όχι στην κατάθεση του ποσού που το πλήρωνες ολόκληρο.

----------


## tasos-tasos

συμφωνα με τα λεγόμενά σας για την κλήση +3069... με webcalldirect σε κινητό

επρεπε να χρεωθώ 0,116 αφού με τα rates δειχνει 0,10 καθαρή χρέωση και 0,116 με το VAT

δεν εχει πεσει ομως χρέωση 0,116 οπως βλεπετε αλλα 0,10

και για την κληση κινητού στην γερμανία με +49 επρεπε να πεσει 0,232 αλλα επεσε χρεωση 0,20

και στην αλλη κληση 0,464 αλλά επεσε 0,40

ασχετο αν με το οτι την διαφορά την εχεις χάσει αφού χρεώνεσαι ανά λεπτό και στην διάρκεια των 3:43 χρεώνεσαι για 4 λεπτά

αλλά από οτι φαινεται αυτό που είπατε για το οτι η χρέωση έγινε με το +Vat και για αυτό μπαίνει στα credit 11,60 και οχι 10.... επιτρέψτε μου να πω πως οι εικόνες δείχνουν πως δεν ισχύει

εγώ με οσα βλεπω και ειδα τα credit μου ενώ πριν χρεωνόμουν 11,60 και εμπαιναν 10, τωρα μου βαλανε 11,60

και η χρέωση κανονικά με τις καθαρές χρεώσεις χωρίς να αφαιρούνται απο τα credit και τα VAT

----------


## aspirin

μάγκες καλημέρα. Ποιά εταιρεία είναι καλύτερη αυτή την εποχή από τις τσαμπέ? Να βάλω πάλι webcalldirect ή μήπως φάω πακέτο κ αλλάξουν τα τσαμπέ. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## minovg

> μάγκες καλημέρα. Ποιά εταιρεία είναι καλύτερη αυτή την εποχή από τις τσαμπέ? Να βάλω πάλι webcalldirect ή μήπως φάω πακέτο κ αλλάξουν τα τσαμπέ. Ευχαριστώ


www.voipdiscount.com

Χωρίς καν αρχική κατάθεση μιλάς δωρεάν. Αλλά μην το πεις ούτε του... παπά!  :Very Happy:

----------


## aspirin

thx a lot. Ούτε του παπά ούτες της παπαδιάς θα το πώ.

----------


## mpampis81

Επειδή είμαι άσχετος με αυτό το θέμα θέλω λιγάκι help  :Thinking:  . Μπορώ να βάλω κάποιοα εταιρεία και να μιλάω μέσω ίντερνετ σε τοπικά και υπεραστικά τηλέφωνα με φθηνότερη χρέωση σε σχέση με την χρέωση του ΟΤΕ  :Wink:   ?

----------


## nnn

Ναι μπορείς με όλες τις εταιρίες που αναφέρονται σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Επειδή είμαι άσχετος με αυτό το θέμα θέλω λιγάκι help  . Μπορώ να βάλω κάποιοα εταιρεία και να μιλάω μέσω ίντερνετ σε τοπικά και υπεραστικά τηλέφωνα με φθηνότερη χρέωση σε σχέση με την χρέωση του ΟΤΕ   ?


1..   επιλεγεις εναν απο τους κλωνους της εταιρείας Bettamax

αυτοί ειναι voipbuster, voipdiscount, sipdiscount, webcalldirect.... και πολλές αλλες  συνολο 47 ειναι

αν ψαξεις καπου εχουμε αναφερει τους κλώνους και ενα site με την λεξη back.slash μεσα αν θυμαμαι ειχα εντοπισει καποτε τους κλωνους

2. evoice της Hol

3. i-call της Altec


ομως ολα αυτα είναι Voip
θα επηρεάζονται απο την ταχύτητα σου στο νετ, αν κατεβάζεις

γιατι δε παίρνεις Tellas Zisto η τα εθνικά της Forthnet που ειναι σα τη γραμμη που εχεις τώρα και δεν επηρεάζεται απο τα downloads σου?

καλύτερα πιστεύω

λεπτομέρειες για τα tellas και το εθνικά της Forthnet... μάλλον θα κανεις τον κοπο να τα δεις μονος σου στα  site της εταιρείας, σωστά?

----------


## Shamrocker

Καλή χρονιά.

Ξέρει κανείς κάποια VoIP υπηρεσία που να έχει Free προς *Ουκρανία*;Από όσες ξέρω και έψαξα βρήκα μέχρι 0.070 στην VoipDiscount, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μου διαφεύγει καμμία (αν όχι free έστω φθηνότερη).Αν ξέρετε τίποτα θα με βοηθούσατε (την τσέπη μου πιο συγκεκριμένα  :Laughing:  ).

----------


## tasos-tasos

Off Topic


		hmmmm γιατι εχουμε τιποτα καλο για Ουκρανία? αν ειναι να το ψαξουμε μαζι  :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## nrg_polini

λολ!!! http://www.voipstunt.com/en/rates.html#u 0.064/min

----------


## tasos-tasos

αυτό που ειχαμε πει πριν μέρες, οτι ξαφνικά η Βetamax απο εκει που

ζητουσε 10 ευρω
 και πιστωνε 11,6 στην πιστωτική λόγω VAT 
αλλα με χρέωση 0,01 ανά λεπτό

και πιο μετά ειδα να
ζητάει 10 ευρώ
να σε χρεώνει 11,6 στην πιστωτική
και να σου βαζει πιστωτικό στον λογαριασμό σου
11,6 με χρέωση 0,01

δεν ισχυει

διαπίστωσα πως εκανε διορθωτική κίνηση και μου ζητησε το 1,6 απο τα πιστωτικά μου μέσα σε καθε λογαριασμό που ειχα

shame on you... και χαρηκα...

----------


## spirosta

Φίλε μου από ότι βλέπω πρέπει να ήταν λάθος του paypal..
Το να σου πάρει η betamax ξανα λεφτα είναι ολίγον αξιόποινη πράξη... Δεν μπορεί να κένει τίποτε χωρίς την έγκριση σου.. 

Αλλά και το screenshoot λέει για *paypal* payment vat correction

----------


## nrg_polini

Δεν του πηραν χρηματα απο τη καρτα, του αφαιρεσαν χρηματα απο το λογαριασμο του voipbuster (ή οτι αλλο χρησιμοποιει).

----------


## tasos-tasos

σωστά nrg_polini  :Wink: 

ελεγα οτι

για το πακετο των 10 ευρώ
σου δινανε credit 10 ευρώ
σε χρεώνανε 11,60
με χρέωση 0,01 ανά λεπτό


ειδα οτι πληρώνοντας 11,60 μου βαλαν 11,60 credit και οχι 10 στον λογαριασμό
με χρεωση ιδια, 0,01 ανα λεπτό προς Ελλάδα

ε λοιπον το παραπανω δειχνει οτι καναν λαθος τις κινησεις τους και ετσι μου αφαιρεσαν το 1,60

ελπιζω να ημουν κατατοπιστικός (ή όχι :Wink:

----------


## spirosta

AAA τώρα καλάλαβα... Κρίμα πάντως..  Διότι καλά θα ήταν 1,60= 160λεπτά παραπάνω ομιλίας...

----------


## aspirin

έβαλα την lowratevoip και η οι κλήσεις για ελλάδα είτε μέσω υπολογιστή είτε μέσω σταθερου-σταθερού είναι Δ-Ρ-Α-Μ-Α. Από την άλλη όταν καλώ γαλλία άψογα. Το κακό είναι πώς δεν έχει η εταιρεία ένα μειλ να τους κράξω. Όταν παίρνουν τα λεφτάκια είναι ωραία. γρρρρρρρ
τα έχω πάρει.

----------


## Shamrocker

Έχω κάνει μες στη βδομάδα 3 δωρεάν λογαριασμούς χωρίς κάρτα, των οποίων το όριο εξάντλησα λόγω κλήσεων στο εξωτερικό (Ελληνάρας! :Laughing:  ).Δοκιμάζω να κάνω νέο λογαριασμό, αλλά μου βγάζει μήνυμα:

*"Registration error (32) - Due to an unknown error your registration request was denied"*

Τί error είναι αυτό;Με μπλοκάρει λόγω κάποιου ορίου ίσως;Έχω αλλάξει και IP και mail και πάλι το ίδιο.Τί μπορώ να κάνω; :Whistle:

----------


## minovg

> Έχω κάνει μες στη βδομάδα 3 δωρεάν λογαριασμούς χωρίς κάρτα, των οποίων το όριο εξάντλησα λόγω κλήσεων στο εξωτερικό (Ελληνάρας! ).Δοκιμάζω να κάνω νέο λογαριασμό, αλλά μου βγάζει μήνυμα:
> 
> *"Registration error (32) - Due to an unknown error your registration request was denied"*
> 
> Τί error είναι αυτό;Με μπλοκάρει λόγω κάποιου ορίου ίσως;Έχω αλλάξει και IP και mail και πάλι το ίδιο.Τί μπορώ να κάνω;


Email βάζε άσχετο, δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι έγκυρο πόσο μάλλον το ίδιο με άλλες φορές.  :Wink: 

Εγώ πριν λίγο άνοιξα νέο account στο voipdiscount, χωρίς πρόβλημα.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shamrocker

Άσχετο βάζω αλλά δεν...

----------


## teo13

Μία βοήθεια. Έχω λογαριασμό στο voipbuster με αριθμό 0044116378… και το pap2. 
Έχει δυνατότητα εκτροπής κλήσης και αν ναι πως; Γιατί τα αγγλικά μου είναι λιγοστά  έως ανύπαρκτα 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τον χρόνο σας

----------


## teo13

ΑΚΥΡΟΝ  ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΓΓΛΟΜΑΘΗ

----------


## tdel

> 1..   επιλεγεις εναν απο τους κλωνους της εταιρείας Bettamax
> 
> αυτοί ειναι voipbuster, voipdiscount, sipdiscount, webcalldirect.... και πολλές αλλες  συνολο 47 ειναι
> 
> αν ψαξεις καπου εχουμε αναφερει τους κλώνους και ενα site με την λεξη back.slash μεσα αν θυμαμαι ειχα εντοπισει καποτε τους κλωνους



Να προσθέσω ένα βοηθητικό πίνακα:


http://www.voipproducts.eu/betamax-rates/


Για Ελλάδα, δωρεάν αυτή τη στιγμή είναι τα voipdiscount και lowratevoip.


Ήρεμα, ε;  :Whistle:

----------


## aspirin

http://backsla.sh/betamax

----------


## shabaranxx

> Ήρεμα, ε;


  :Worthy:  @tdel  :Respekt: 

Στο lowratevoip  λέει :
"* Registered users get max 200 minutes per week of free calls, measured over the last 7 days and per unique IP address."
Οπότε οσο αλλάζω IP δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα σωστα ?

----------


## ahead

> @tdel 
> 
> Στο lowratevoip  λέει :
> "* Registered users get max 200 minutes per week of free calls, measured over the last 7 days and per unique IP address."
> Οπότε οσο αλλάζω IP δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα σωστα ?


Φίλε γεια σου

Ίσως δεν πρόσεξες το εξής στο Lowratevoip: Στη σελίδα όπου εμφανίζονται οι πιστωτικές κάρτες για να διαλέξεις με ποια θα πληρώσεις,  κάτω κάτω γράφει: Buying credit entitles you to 30 Freedays (unless stated otherwise). Δηλαδή οι 120 freedays και τα 300 minutes per week of free calls, measured over the last 7 days and per ΙΡ address του Voipdiscount γίνανε εδώ μόνο 30 freedays και τα 200 minutes . Από εκεί και ύστερα χρεώνεσαι. Προσοχή λοιπόν και πολύυυυυ ψάξιμο για πολύυυ ψιλάααα γραμματάκιαααα !@#$.

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## aspirin

το πρόβλημα με το lowratevoip είναι ότι η ποιότητα είναι αισχρή. Εντάξε με τα δωρεάν λεπτά, αλλά με τέτοιες διακοπές που κάνει, και οι 30 δωρεάν μέρες είναι άχρηστες. Η πλάκα είναι όταν καλώ π.χ. Γαλλία μιλάω άψογα! Τϊ γίνεται ρε παιδιά?

----------


## Torrentoo

Προσέξατε οτι στο VoipDiscount πλέον δε μπορείτε να μιλάτε δωρεάν (αν δεν έχετα καταθέσει 10 ευρώ) πάνω απο 5 λεπτά? Πρώτα μπορούσα να μιλήσω μέχρι 60.. τώρα στα 5 διακόπτεται η σύνδεση!!

----------


## pg

> Προσέξατε οτι στο VoipDiscount πλέον δε μπορείτε να μιλάτε δωρεάν (αν δεν έχετα καταθέσει 10 ευρώ) πάνω απο 5 λεπτά? Πρώτα μπορούσα να μιλήσω μέχρι 60.. τώρα στα 5 διακόπτεται η σύνδεση!!


Δυστυχως το προσέξαμε  :Thumb down:

----------


## tasos-tasos

ε βρε παιδια, ριχτε και 10 ευρω, για 120 μερες. δε θα παθετε και τιποτα
για αυτο τα κοβουν ολα
και για αυτο δεν απολαμβανουμε καλες υπηρεσιες οταν πεφτουν τσαμπατζηδες

----------


## BoGe

> Προσέξατε οτι στο VoipDiscount πλέον δε μπορείτε να μιλάτε δωρεάν (αν δεν έχετα καταθέσει 10 ευρώ) πάνω απο 5 λεπτά? Πρώτα μπορούσα να μιλήσω μέχρι 60.. τώρα στα 5 διακόπτεται η σύνδεση!!


Και πολύ καλά κάνανε

----------


## nanas

> Έχω κάνει μες στη βδομάδα 3 δωρεάν λογαριασμούς χωρίς κάρτα, των οποίων το όριο εξάντλησα λόγω κλήσεων στο εξωτερικό (Ελληνάρας! ).Δοκιμάζω να κάνω νέο λογαριασμό, αλλά μου βγάζει μήνυμα:
> 
> *"Registration error (32) - Due to an unknown error your registration request was denied"*
> 
> Τί error είναι αυτό;Με μπλοκάρει λόγω κάποιου ορίου ίσως;Έχω αλλάξει και IP και mail και πάλι το ίδιο.Τί μπορώ να κάνω;


δοκίμασε να κάνεις το νέο λογαριασμό χρησιμοποιώντας ως browser όχι τον internet explorer αλλά τον firefox. σε εμένα έπαιξε  :Clap:

----------


## minovg

> δοκίμασε να κάνεις το νέο λογαριασμό χρησιμοποιώντας ως browser όχι τον internet explorer αλλά τον firefox. σε εμένα έπαιξε


Κάτσε, αφού η εγγραφή δε γίινεται από browser αλλά από το προγραμματάκι που κατεβάζεις. Πώς θα γίνει αυτό που λες;  :Confused:

----------


## nanas

> Κάτσε, αφού η εγγραφή δε γίινεται από browser αλλά από το προγραμματάκι που κατεβάζεις. Πώς θα γίνει αυτό που λες;


κάνε την εγγραφή απο το ιντερνετ με καινούργια username - password.

----------


## tasos-tasos

και ξαναλεω, να σας δωσουμε απο μισο ευρώ να βαλετε ενα 10αρικο

καλο ειναι να κραταμε καποιες υπηρεσίες σε ενα επιπεδο
τοσα λεφτα εχετε κερδισει
για αυτο χαλάνε οι ποιότητες, κρεμάνε, κλεινουν... ναι ειπαμε ΤΣΑΜΠΑ αλλα μια μικρη επιβράβευση των 10 ευρω για 120 μερες... (8 cents την ημερα)

αν το δουλευανε οοοοοοολοι ετσι... τοτε τετοιες εταιρειες θα κρατουσαν 1-2 μηνες και ουτε budget για νεα μηχανηματα θα ειχαν
για αυτό μετά το τελευταιο μπαμ (στο οποιο μεσα ημουν κι εγω απο τους νεους) η ποιοτητα παει καπως καλυτερα... γιατι οι τσαμπα-τσαμπα-τζηδες βαρεθηκαν να κανουν νεα και νεα και νεα accounts... 10 euros βρεεεεεεεεε

----------


## melontas

Πραγματικα, τηα πρεπει τετοιες υπηρεσίες πολυ φθηνης τηλεφωνίας, να τις προσεχουμε και να τις χρησιμοποιουμε με ρέγουλα. Γιατι μόνο έτσι θα συνεχίζουμε να τις απολαμβάνουμε. Το παρελθόν πάντα να μας διδάσκει πρέπει

----------


## shabaranxx

> Προσέξατε οτι στο VoipDiscount πλέον δε μπορείτε να μιλάτε δωρεάν (αν δεν έχετα καταθέσει 10 ευρώ) πάνω απο 5 λεπτά? Πρώτα μπορούσα να μιλήσω μέχρι 60.. τώρα στα 5 διακόπτεται η σύνδεση!!


Eμένα με κόβει στα 2:28 !! (οχι 2:30) :Laughing:  
Κύριοι .... O Djaba πέθανε ... 
που έβαλα την electron-visa ? :Thinking: 
Τζαμπατζήδες δεν είμαστε (...υπερβολικά)  
απλά ... ολοι μας δαγκώνουνε... οπότε αμα βρούμε djaba δακώνουμε *γερά*
*Είναι το σύνδρομο Β.Κ.Π.Ο.Τ.Ε.* 
(του *β*αναύσα* κ*ακοποιημένου *π*ελάτη του* ΟΤΕ*)
Φάρμακο δέν υπάρχει ... χρειάζεται εντατική θεραπεία με free minutes ... :Laughing:  

Στέλεχος της Voipdiscount " Them Greek's are unbelivable ...."
Που πάς και δίνεις τζάμπα ρε καραμήτροοοοοοοοο !!!!!

----------


## tasos-tasos

shabaranxx για να μην επανελθουμε ΠΟΤΕ στον πΟΤΕ
ακριβως για αυτό ναι μεν djaba
αλλα πριν το ψοφησουμε εντελως, ας του στρωσουμε ενα χαλακι πρωτα

εγω με κυρια γραμμη i-call και 2η voipdiscount για 2η γραμμη ελλαδα και εξωτερικό
never again πΟΤΕ
εχει χασει απο εμενα
χαλιεμαι λιγο με τα νετ downloads αλλα ας ειναι... μολις ληξουν τα πακετα μου θα εχουν βγει κι αλλα καλυτερα και pcm (no internet, βλεπε tellas, forthnet, vivodi, on κλπ)
ηρθε η ωρα να κανει και η Ελλαδιτσα το βημα της

σκεψου εδω πως θελω να κανω διπλωματικη και φοβαμαι να επιλεξω Voip, να τους παρουσιασω κατι που το ξερουν χρονια?

καλε κυριε δωστε 10 ευρώ και κρατηστε οπως ειπατε τις υπηρεσιες σε ενα νορμαλ επιπεδο
δωστε τους μια αλλη εικόνα about us the Greeks

----------


## xrokos

Παιδάκια έβαλα μονάδες στο voipbuster (10 euros) και έκανα μία κλήση σε σταθερό στην Ελλάδα και με χρέωσε 1 cent. Δεν είναι δωρεάν τα σταθερά σε πολλούς προορισμούς για 4 μήνες;
*Edit*
Μόλις τώρα είδα στο site οτι η Ελλάδα δεν είναι στους δωρεαν προορισμούς. Πώς αλλάζουν έτσι τα πράγματα, έμεινα πίσω!

----------


## weakwire

yeap voipdiscount...

----------


## SteliosR_86

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να βαλεις τα 10euro στο voipdiscount και να χασεις αυτο το ποσο (σιγα το ποσο) αλλα λεμε τωρα, αν κλεισει για παραδειγμα αυτη η υπηρεσεια? Εχει συμβει στο παρελθον με παλιοτερες υπηρεσειες? Επισης εχουν την δυνατοτητα να παρουν περισσοτερα χρηματα απο τον λογαριασμο χωρις να το ξερεις? Η ποιοτητα παντως  νομιζω οτι ειναι καλυτερη απο το skype.

----------


## tasos-tasos

βάλτα βρε Σταύρο και αν κλείσει στα δίνω εγω

----------


## HarryV

Φαντάζομαι ότι το είδατε, αλλά επειδή δε το είδα γραμμένο παίρνω τη πρωτοβουλία. Στο Βuster υπάρχει το απλό και το Pro πλέον. Η Ελλάδα είναι πλέον και στους free του Pro. Πότε θα λήξουν τα free trial calls ?

----------


## sdikr

> Φαντάζομαι ότι το είδατε, αλλά επειδή δε το είδα γραμμένο παίρνω τη πρωτοβουλία. Στο Βuster υπάρχει το απλό και το Pro πλέον. Η Ελλάδα είναι πλέον και στους free του Pro. Πότε θα λήξουν τα free trial calls ?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75687

----------


## macovet

Εδώ και δύο ημέρες δεν μπορώ να καλέσω από voipdiscount μέσω sip (linksys-spa3102). Ενώ κάνει κανονικά registration μόλις καλέσω ένα νούμερο μου βγάζει έναν ήχο παρόμοιο με της κατειλημμένης γραμμής. Αυτό συμβαίνει μάλιστα σε δύο διαφορετικές εγκαταστάσεις, σε διαφορετικούς χώρους, με διαφορετικούς λογαριασμούς. Και στις δύο, όλα δούλευαν άψογα τους τελευταίους μήνες. Από το software μπορώ να καλέσω κανονικά.

Είναι γενικό το κακό ή μόνο σε εμένα συμβαίνει?

--------------
UPDATE:

PROBLEM SOLVED!

Για κάποιο λόγο (?) σταμάτησαν να γίνονται δεκτά τα dial plans που είχα στις συσκευές. Με μια μικρή τροποποίηση όλα εντάξι και πάλι.

----------


## bak

Eμενα δεν με κανει καθόλου registration..ετσι ξαφνικα γμτ

----------


## Tsour_ee

Και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω :Crying:  




> Εδώ και δύο ημέρες δεν μπορώ να καλέσω από voipdiscount μέσω sip (linksys-spa3102). Ενώ κάνει κανονικά registration μόλις καλέσω ένα νούμερο μου βγάζει έναν ήχο παρόμοιο με της κατειλημμένης γραμμής. Αυτό συμβαίνει μάλιστα σε δύο διαφορετικές εγκαταστάσεις, σε διαφορετικούς χώρους, με διαφορετικούς λογαριασμούς. Και στις δύο, όλα δούλευαν άψογα τους τελευταίους μήνες. Από το software μπορώ να καλέσω κανονικά.
> 
> Είναι γενικό το κακό ή μόνο σε εμένα συμβαίνει?
> 
> --------------
> UPDATE:
> 
> PROBLEM SOLVED!
> 
> Για κάποιο λόγο (?) σταμάτησαν να γίνονται δεκτά τα dial plans που είχα στις συσκευές. Με μια μικρή τροποποίηση όλα εντάξι και πάλι.

----------


## Tsour_ee

Παιδιά έχετε πρόβλημα με voipdiscount?ενω μεσω pc καλεί κανονικά μέσω fritz δεν καλεί παρότι το registration γινεται κανονικα.

----------


## nanas

> Παιδιά έχετε πρόβλημα με voipdiscount?ενω μεσω pc καλεί κανονικά μέσω fritz δεν καλεί παρότι το registration γινεται κανονικα.


προσωπικά εγώ δεν έχω. μάλλον κάποια ρύθμιση πειράχτηκε στο μηχάνημά σου, το έχω πάθει και εγώ στο παρελθόν με άλλο σατα όμως.

----------


## bak

Εμένα δεν κανει καν registration στο pap2 !

----------


## macovet

> Παιδιά έχετε πρόβλημα με voipdiscount?ενω μεσω pc καλεί κανονικά μέσω fritz δεν καλεί παρότι το registration γινεται κανονικα.


Παλαιότερα καλούσε από το fritz? 
Πως καλείς πχ ένα νούμερο στην Ελλάδα? Δοκίμασε να το γράψεις ολόκληρο δηλ. 0030210xxxxxxx να δεις αν παίρνει. 

Και εμένα μου παρουσίασε ένα πρόβλημα πριν λίγες μέρες το sip adaptor και τελικά λύθηκε μόλις άλλαξα τα dial plans..

----------


## Tsour_ee

macovet έχεις δίκιο,τελικά από 30 που είχα για Ελλάδα έβαλα 0030 και ολα οκ.

----------


## clyde

Μπορει να μου πει καποιος ρε παιδια γιατι εμενα συνεχεια μου βγαζει λαθος νουμερο?
Ποια μορφη ακριβως πρεπει να εχει το νουμερο για Ελλαδα?
0030210 η' 30210?
Ευχαριστω

----------


## minovg

> Μπορει να μου πει καποιος ρε παιδια γιατι εμενα συνεχεια μου βγαζει λαθος νουμερο?
> Ποια μορφη ακριβως πρεπει να εχει το νουμερο για Ελλαδα?
> 0030210 η' 30210?
> Ευχαριστω


0030210XXXXXXX

----------


## clyde

Μαλιστα,Εχω το ΦριtzBox.Μπορω να το φτιαξω ετσι ωστε να παιρνω οταν θελω μεσω VoipDiscount και οταν θελω μεσω ΟΤΕ?Εχω συνδεδεμενο ενα κανονικο τηλ σε μια κανονικη τηλ πριζα και το μοντεμ σε αλλη πριζα.Και θελω να βαλω στο μοντεμ ενα ασυρματο τηλ αλλα να μπορω να το χρησιμοποιω και με τον ΟΤΕ.Γινεται?

----------


## HarryV

> Μαλιστα,Εχω το ΦριtzBox.Μπορω να το φτιαξω ετσι ωστε να παιρνω οταν θελω μεσω VoipDiscount και οταν θελω μεσω ΟΤΕ?Εχω συνδεδεμενο ενα κανονικο τηλ σε μια κανονικη τηλ πριζα και το μοντεμ σε αλλη πριζα.Και θελω να βαλω στο μοντεμ ενα ασυρματο τηλ αλλα να μπορω να το χρησιμοποιω και με τον ΟΤΕ.Γινεται?


Aν καλέσεις από τηλέφωνο συνδεδεμένο σε internet αριθμό του Fritz πρώτα το *11#, σου δίνει γραμμή ΟΤΕ.

----------


## maxorfo

Φυσικά και γίνεται. Θα πρέπει όμως:
1. Nα συνδέσεις το FBF στην πρίζα του ΟΤΕ.
2. Αν δεν θέλεις να βάζεις το "0030" μπροστά από τον αριθμό που καλείς από το VoipDiscount, να πας: Settings -> Internet Telephony και να κάνεις edit το λογαριασμό που έχεις φτιάξει για το  VoipDiscount. Θα τσεκάρεις το "Use country code" και στα "country code" και "International Direct Dialing (IDD) prefix" θα βάλεις "30" και "00" αντίστοιχα. Επίσης να είναι τσεκαρισμένο το "Keep International Direct Dialing (IDD) prefix".
3. Μπορείς να φτιάξεις και dialing rules (Settings -> Dialing Rules), έτσι ώστε να ρυθμίζεις το πως θα δρομολογούνται συγκεκριμένοι αριθμοί, πχ. αυτοί που αρχίζουν από 69 (κινητά) να γίνονται μόνο μέσω ΟΤΕ. Προηγουμένως θα πρέπει να έχεις καταχωρίσει στα "extensions -> fixed line numbers" τον αριθμό του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## clyde

OK,Eυχαριστω πολυ! :One thumb up:

----------


## clyde

Τι ειναι το FBF?
Επισης μου ειπαν οτι για να παιρνω και μεσω ΟΤΕ και μεσω Voipdiscount prεπει να βαλω ενα δευτερο καλωδιο στην εισοδο ISDN/Analog?Aν δεν το βαλω το δευτερο καλωδιο και συνδεσω το τηλεφωνο μου στην θυρα FON1 δεν θα μπορω να καλω?

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Τι ειναι το *FBF*?
> Επισης μου ειπαν οτι για να παιρνω και μεσω ΟΤΕ και μεσω Voipdiscount prεπει να βαλω ενα δευτερο καλωδιο στην εισοδο ISDN/Analog?Aν δεν το βαλω το δευτερο καλωδιο και συνδεσω το τηλεφωνο μου στην θυρα *FON1* δεν θα μπορω να καλω?


μονος σου τα εχεις γραψει

Fritz Box Fon

FBF

----------


## maxorfo

> Τι ειναι το FBF?
> Επισης μου ειπαν οτι για να παιρνω και μεσω ΟΤΕ και μεσω Voipdiscount prεπει να βαλω ενα δευτερο καλωδιο στην εισοδο ISDN/Analog?Aν δεν το βαλω το δευτερο καλωδιο και συνδεσω το τηλεφωνο μου στην θυρα FON1 δεν θα μπορω να καλω?



Αγαπητέ clyde είναι ακριβώς αυτό που γράφω πιό πάνω στην παρ. 1, ότι δηλ. πρέπει να συνδέσεις το Fritz στην πρίζα του ΟΤΕ. Η σύνδεση γίνεται με το μαύρο (συνήθως) καλώδιο που συνοδεύει το Fritz και έχει στις άκρες του RJ45 (τα λίγο πιό πλατιά jack που χρησιμοποιούνται και στα καλώδια LAN). Για τη σύνδεση με  το άκρο που πάει στην πρίζα της γραμμής (ΟΤΕ) θα χρησιμοποιήσεις και το μαύρο adaptor που συνοδέυει το Fritz και μετατρέπει το RJ45 σε RJ11. Το άλλο άκρο θα πάει στην είσοδο ISDN/Analog. Αλλοιώς από που θα βρεί το σήμα της γραμμής του ΟΤΕ το τηλέφωνο που θα έχεις συνδέσει στο FON1 (ή FON2);

----------


## boost00

> Εδώ και δύο ημέρες δεν μπορώ να καλέσω από voipdiscount μέσω sip (linksys-spa3102). Ενώ κάνει κανονικά registration μόλις καλέσω ένα νούμερο μου βγάζει έναν ήχο παρόμοιο με της κατειλημμένης γραμμής. Αυτό συμβαίνει μάλιστα σε δύο διαφορετικές εγκαταστάσεις, σε διαφορετικούς χώρους, με διαφορετικούς λογαριασμούς. Και στις δύο, όλα δούλευαν άψογα τους τελευταίους μήνες. Από το software μπορώ να καλέσω κανονικά.
> 
> Είναι γενικό το κακό ή μόνο σε εμένα συμβαίνει?
> 
> --------------
> UPDATE:
> 
> PROBLEM SOLVED!
> 
> Για κάποιο λόγο (?) σταμάτησαν να γίνονται δεκτά τα dial plans που είχα στις συσκευές. Με μια μικρή τροποποίηση όλα εντάξι και πάλι.


Επειδή αντιμετωπίζψ το ίδιο πρόβλημα, θα μπορούσες να μας πεις σχετικά με την τροποποίηση στο dial plan;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## nodecaM

Check this out : 
RAKETU
Raketu (RakOut) Dialout Calling Rates for:Greece
March 13, 2007, 3:32 am EST

Exchange rate .771919 EUR as of date: 04-FEB-07

Calling To 	Call Dial Zone Prefix 	Rate (EUR/min)
*Greece	30	0 €
Greece-Athens	3021	0 €*
Greece-Mobile	306	0.1775 €
Greece-Mobile	3070	0.1775 €
Greece-Mobile-Cosmote	30697	0.1775 €
Greece-Mobile-Q-Telecom	30699	0.1844 €
Greece-Mobile-Telestet	30693	0.1775 €
Greece-Mobile-Vodafone	30694	0.1775 €


Raketu is not a telephony replacement service and cannot be used for emergency dialing.
(Prices subject to change without notice.)

Exchange rate .771919 EUR as of date: 04-FEB-07
(sorry...  my distro was fu**ed up & i don't have yet Greek :Embarassed:  )

----------


## ipo

Όσοι αγοράζετε credits για Voipdiscount μέσω PayPal, θα μπορούσατε παρακαλώ να απαντήσετε στην παρακάτω ερώτηση;

Για να ανανεώσετε τα credit στο Voipdiscount, κάνετε login στην Voipdiscount, κατόπιν πατάτε στο κουμπί PayPal και μετά στο κουμπί "proceed" το οποίο σας βγάζει σε σελίδα του paypal, όπου κάνετε login με το e-mail σας και το password του paypal;

Αυτή τη διαδικασία βλέπω μόνο για να πληρώσω μέσω PayPal, αλλά έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου, καθότι το PayPal στις οδηγίες ασφαλείας αναφέρει να κάνω login μόνο από την κεντρική του σελίδα (https://www.paypal.com), με πληκτρολόγηση της διεύθυνσης στη γραμμή διευθύνσεων και όχι από link.

Υπάρχει εναλλακτικός τρόπος (μέσω PayPal πάντα);

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## minovg

> Για να ανανεώσετε τα credit στο Voipdiscount, κάνετε login στην Voipdiscount, κατόπιν πατάτε στο κουμπί PayPal και μετά στο κουμπί "proceed" το οποίο σας βγάζει σε σελίδα του paypal, όπου κάνετε login με το e-mail σας και το password του paypal;


Ναι ακολούθησε αυτό τον τρόπο. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Είναι αξιόπιστο. Το έχω κάνει 2 φορές.

----------


## ipo

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση minovg.

Πριν από λίγο έλαβα απάντηση και από το paypal. Παρόλες τις οδηγίες ασφαλίας, όπου λένε να μην ακολουθούμε links, θεωρούν ασφαλή αυτόν τον τρόπο. Προτείνουν σαν έλεγχο ασφαλείας για άλλες αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις το view source πάνω στο κουμπί "pay now".

Άντε να μου έρθει και το Linksys SPA-3102, ώστε να μπω κι εγώ συστηματικά στη VoIP κοινότητα.

----------


## golity

> Check this out : 
> RAKETU
> Raketu (RakOut) Dialout Calling Rates for:Greece
> March 13, 2007, 3:32 am EST
> 
> Exchange rate .771919 EUR as of date: 04-FEB-07
> 
> Calling To 	Call Dial Zone Prefix 	Rate (EUR/min)
> *Greece	30	0 €
> ...


Το δοκίμασα, πήρα σε Ελλάδα και Γερμανία...

δελεαστικό το 1 ώρα κάθε φορά, άλλα από ποιότητα ήχου, κάτω του μετρίου (ελπίζω να στρώσει)  :Smile:

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Το δοκίμασα, πήρα σε Ελλάδα και Γερμανία...
> 
> δελεαστικό το 1 ώρα κάθε φορά, άλλα από ποιότητα ήχου, κάτω του μετρίου (ελπίζω να στρώσει)


 
σορρυ, διαβαζω τοση ωρα το site τους, και δεν εχω καταλαβει

δινεις 9 και κατι δολλάρια και τι συμβαινει? free για ποσο κλπ?

κατεβαζεις το προγραμμα.. οκ το εκανα... αγοραζεις credit (δε το εκανα δε μου λειπει καποια υπηρεσια αυτη τη στιγμη)

και μετά? τα λεφτά κρατάνε για πόσο και κατω από ποιες προυποθέσεις?
thanks! :One thumb up:

----------


## golity

> σορρυ, διαβαζω τοση ωρα το site τους, και δεν εχω καταλαβει
> 
> δινεις 9 και κατι δολλάρια και τι συμβαινει? free για ποσο κλπ?
> 
> κατεβαζεις το προγραμμα.. οκ το εκανα... αγοραζεις credit (δε το εκανα δε μου λειπει καποια υπηρεσια αυτη τη στιγμη)
> 
> και μετά? τα λεφτά κρατάνε για πόσο και κατω από ποιες προυποθέσεις?
> thanks!


Δεν αγοράζεις τίποτα...

πηγαίνεις σε ένα link και δίνεις το username σου και password και ενεργοποιείς με αυτό τον τρόπο τις κλήσεις (το υπόλοιπο σου γίνεται 0,01) και μπορείς να κάνεις κλήσεις των 60 λεπτών τη φορά...

για να καλέσεις πρέπει να πάρεις 011 (κωδικός χώρας π.χ 30) και κλασσικά ο αριθμός τηλεφώνου 210χχχχχχχ

EDIT:
Αυτό http://www.raketu.com/en/dialout-login.php είναι το link. Με το που βάλεις το username και password θα αλλάξει το υπόλοιπο σου από 0,00 σε 0,01 και θα μπορείς να κάνεις κλήσεις  :Wink:

----------


## macovet

FREE SMS!!??

Μια και η κουβέντα γίνεται για το raketu, αυτό το είδατε?

http://64.34.194.125/movies/sending_...ewlet_swf.html

Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς? Βρέθηκαν οι διευθύνσεις των Ελληνικών Mobile operators?

----------


## minovg

> FREE SMS!!??
> 
> Μια και η κουβέντα γίνεται για το raketu, αυτό το είδατε?
> 
> http://64.34.194.125/movies/sending_...ewlet_swf.html
> 
> Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς? Βρέθηκαν οι διευθύνσεις των Ελληνικών Mobile operators?


Χμμ... Πολύ ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται...  :Thinking:  Δε γνωρίζω διευθύνσεις των ελληνικών operators. Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει.

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Δεν αγοράζεις τίποτα...
> 
> πηγαίνεις σε ένα link και δίνεις το username σου και password και ενεργοποιείς με αυτό τον τρόπο τις κλήσεις (το υπόλοιπο σου γίνεται 0,01) και μπορείς να κάνεις κλήσεις των 60 λεπτών τη φορά...
> 
> για να καλέσεις πρέπει να πάρεις 011 (κωδικός χώρας π.χ 30) και κλασσικά ο αριθμός τηλεφώνου 210χχχχχχχ
> 
> EDIT:
> Αυτό http://www.raketu.com/en/dialout-login.php είναι το link. Με το που βάλεις το username και password θα αλλάξει το υπόλοιπο σου από 0,00 σε 0,01 και θα μπορείς να κάνεις κλήσεις


μου φαινεται πως το λινκ που εδωσες ειναι λαθος
αυτο που εδωσες με πηγαινε σε αγορα των 9 δολλαρίων
μαλλον θα ελεγες αυτό
http://www.raketu.com/en/try-it-login.php

οταν λες κλησεις των 60 λεπτων την φορά... εννοείτε με εγγραφή καθε φορά?
σορρυ δε κανω τετοια... εγγραφες και ξαναεγγραφες
προφανως δινει 60 λεπτα σε καθε χρηστη και αυτό ειναι, τελος
σωστά?

ειμαι καλυμμένος με i-call και voipdiscount... απλα ενημερωτικά γιατι κανω και μια εργασία τώρα για voip με ενδιαφερει πολύ

----------


## shabaranxx

> FREE SMS!!??
> 
> Μια και η κουβέντα γίνεται για το raketu, αυτό το είδατε?
> 
> http://64.34.194.125/movies/sending_...ewlet_swf.html
> 
> Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς? Βρέθηκαν οι διευθύνσεις των Ελληνικών Mobile operators?


Free SMS 
Εγω χρησιμοποιώ το Globe7...
Βλέπω τα βίντεο μαζεύω cent's και στέλνω SMS
Και υπάρχει και version για μερικα Linux και mac
(Video>Fashion>midnight> :Worthy:  )

----------


## golity

> μου φαινεται πως το λινκ που εδωσες ειναι λαθος
> αυτο που εδωσες με πηγαινε σε αγορα των 9 δολλαρίων
> μαλλον θα ελεγες αυτό
> http://www.raketu.com/en/try-it-login.php
> 
> οταν λες κλησεις των 60 λεπτων την φορά... εννοείτε με εγγραφή καθε φορά?
> σορρυ δε κανω τετοια... εγγραφες και ξαναεγγραφες
> προφανως δινει 60 λεπτα σε καθε χρηστη και αυτό ειναι, τελος
> σωστά?


Έχεις δίκιο και για τα δύο, το δεύτερο το διαπίστωσα πριν λίγο  :Sorry:

----------


## pakitis

ενδιαφερον οι τα τελευταια λινκς,για να τα τσεκαρουμε...  :Wink:

----------


## ahead

Γεια σας
Ένας άλλος κλώνος της Finarea-Betamax  είναι η   http://www.justvoip.com/en/index.html . Έχει και την Ελλάδα στις ''Δωρεάν'' χώρες. Οι όροι οι γνωστοί:
Registered users get max 300 minutes per week of free calls, measured over the last 7 days and per unique IP address. Unused free minutes cannot be taken to the following week(s). If limit is exceeded the normal rates apply. During your Freedays you can call all destinations listed as "Free" for free. When you have run out of Freedays, the normal rates apply. You can get new Freedays by buying credit.
Buying credit entitles you to 120 Freedays (unless stated otherwise).
Πέραν των 300 minutes per week η χρέωση για Ελλάδα είναι 0,012 ευρώ ανά λεπτό με ΦΠΑ. 
Εντελώς Δωρεάν βέβαια είναι κλήσεις μεταξύ εγγεγραμμένων χρηστών, 300 ''δωρεάν'' λεπτά αφορούν κλήσεις από PC σε τηλέφωνο, ενώ από τηλέφωνο σε τηλέφωνο τα ''δωρεάν'' λεπτά περιορίζονται σε 150.
Ενδιαφέρουσα είναι και η τιμή για κινητά Ελλάδας  0,107 ευρώ ανά λεπτό με ΦΠΑ

Αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία για μηνύματα είναι η http://www.smsdiscount.com/en/index.html. Για Ελλάδα το μήνυμα στοιχίζει 0,012 ευρώ με ΦΠΑ.
Καμμιά από τις δύο υπηρεσίες δεν έχει ελεγχθεί για την ποιότητά της.

Φιλικά 
Γιώργος

----------


## nm96027

> Ενδιαφέρουσα είναι και η τιμή για κινητά Ελλάδας  0,107 ευρώ ανά λεπτό με ΦΠΑ


Η χρέωση για τα κινητα εχει έρθει  στα επίπεδα του τελους τερματισμου....
Το κακό ειναι οτι το χρεωνουν ανα λεπτό...

----------


## clyde

> Όσοι αγοράζετε credits για Voipdiscount μέσω PayPal, θα μπορούσατε παρακαλώ να απαντήσετε στην παρακάτω ερώτηση;
> 
> Για να ανανεώσετε τα credit στο Voipdiscount, κάνετε login στην Voipdiscount, κατόπιν πατάτε στο κουμπί PayPal και μετά στο κουμπί "proceed" το οποίο σας βγάζει σε σελίδα του paypal, όπου κάνετε login με το e-mail σας και το password του paypal;
> 
> Αυτή τη διαδικασία βλέπω μόνο για να πληρώσω μέσω PayPal, αλλά έχω τις επιφυλάξεις μου, καθότι το PayPal στις οδηγίες ασφαλείας αναφέρει να κάνω login μόνο από την κεντρική του σελίδα (https://www.paypal.com), με πληκτρολόγηση της διεύθυνσης στη γραμμή διευθύνσεων και όχι από link.
> 
> Υπάρχει εναλλακτικός τρόπος (μέσω PayPal πάντα);
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις.


Eιναι 100% ασφαλες.Αυτοι εννουν να προσεχεις οταν σου ερχοναι emails του στυλ...

Αγαπητε πελατη
Θελουμε να σας πληροφορησουμε οτι βρηκαμε ενα προβλημα με τον λογαριασμο σας και αν δεν κανετε log in στο ταδε (απατη ) λινκ θα σβησουμε τον λογαριασμο σας!

Μπλα Μπλα με αγαπη Paypal!

Aν πατησεις το λινκ σε παει σε μια ιστοσελιδα ολοιδια! με την κανονικη Paypal και αν κανεις το λαθος και μπεις δινοντας το email και password σε 10 λεπτα αυτοι εχουν παει στον κανονικο λογαριασμο σου σου και σου τον εχουν αδειασει!

----------


## ipo

> Εντελώς Δωρεάν βέβαια είναι κλήσεις μεταξύ εγγεγραμμένων χρηστών, 300 ''δωρεάν'' λεπτά αφορούν κλήσεις από PC σε τηλέφωνο, ενώ από τηλέφωνο σε τηλέφωνο τα ''δωρεάν'' λεπτά περιορίζονται σε 150.


Ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση. Όταν λες από τηλέφωνο σε τηλέφωνο, εννοείς να καλέσει εσένα και μετά τον άλλον ή εννοείς μέσω SIP (ΑΤΑ);


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση clyde.

----------


## nrg_polini

> Ενδιαφέρουσα περίπτωση. Όταν λες από τηλέφωνο σε τηλέφωνο, εννοείς να καλέσει εσένα και μετά τον άλλον ή εννοείς μέσω SIP (ΑΤΑ);
> .


Το 1ο  :Smile:

----------


## moysatos

χαιρεται χαιρεται μια ερωτηση πολυ απλη πιστευω τι να διαλεξω θελω για κινητα,αμερικη,αυστραλια, ελλαδα εννοειτα αυτα πειτε μου καμια εταιρια γιατι εχασα το μπουσουα ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα  :Thinking:

----------


## spartak

Για κινητά Αμερική οι χρεώσεις είναι σχεδόν πάντα ίδιες με τα σταθερά, δηλαδή πολύ φτηνές. Για κινητά Ελλάδας και Αυστραλίας μπορείς να δεις το www.justvoip.com. Προσοχή, δεν υποστηρίζει sip συσκευές! Η εταιρία αυτή δίνει πολύ φτηνές τιμές για τους προορισμούς που θες αλλά δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει για να είμαι σίγουρος για την ποιότητα των κλήσεων

----------


## sprkrt

επειδη ειμαι λιγο ασχετος με το θεμα, εχω μερικες αποριες:

- ενδιαφερομαι για κλησεις προς σταθερα τηλεφωνα Ελλαδας. 
- εχω το ρουτερ της linksys WAG354G.

λεω να δοκιμασω καποιο SIP "provider" (πχ voipdiscount), πρωτα μεσω του PC, και αν μεινω ευχαριστημενος απο τη ποιοτητα να παω σε καποια ασυρματη λυση σαν το Siemens Gigaset C450 IP.

1  Η voipdiscount δινει 300 λεπτα την εβδομαδα για κλησεις προς σταθερα Ελλαδας ή δεν καταλαβα εγω κατι σωστα? Και αυτα με κοστος 10ευρω/3μηνο?
Αυτο αλλαζει αν καποια στιγμη αντι για τον υπολογιστη χρησιμοποιησω το Siemens Gigaset C450 IP??

2  Το Siemens Gigaset C450 IP χρειαζεται οπωσηποτε να ειναι μονιμα συνδεδεμενο με το linksys ή μετα το σεταρισμα του μπορει να μπει κατευθειαν στη τηλεφωνικη πριζα?

----------


## spartak

> επειδη ειμαι λιγο ασχετος με το θεμα, εχω μερικες αποριες:
> 
> - ενδιαφερομαι για κλησεις προς σταθερα τηλεφωνα Ελλαδας. 
> - εχω το ρουτερ της linksys WAG354G.
> 
> λεω να δοκιμασω καποιο SIP "provider" (πχ voipdiscount), πρωτα μεσω του PC, και αν μεινω ευχαριστημενος απο τη ποιοτητα να παω σε καποια ασυρματη λυση σαν το Siemens Gigaset C450 IP.
> 
> 1  Η voipdiscount δινει 300 λεπτα την εβδομαδα για κλησεις προς σταθερα Ελλαδας ή δεν καταλαβα εγω κατι σωστα? Και αυτα με κοστος 10ευρω/3μηνο?
> Αυτο αλλαζει αν καποια στιγμη αντι για τον υπολογιστη χρησιμοποιησω το Siemens Gigaset C450 IP??
> ...



To voipdiscount δίνει αυτό που λες για 120 μέρες=4 μήνες. Αυτό προς το παρόν. Κανείς δε μπορεί να σου εξασφαλίσει ότι θα συνεχίσει να δινει δδωρεάν κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα. Δεν έχεις πρόβλημα να χρησιμοποιείς sip συσκευές.

----------


## sprkrt

δοκιμασα το voipdiscount. Η ποιοτητα φωνης ειναι πολυ καλη, απλα υπαρχει ενα μικρο delay, αλλα οχι σε ενοχλητικο βαθμο. 

μακαρι να συνεχιστει η προσφορα τους για "δωρεαν" τηλεφωνηματα εντος Ελλαδας.

----------


## gkarak

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το www.lowratevoip.com (betamax again  :Worthy: ) και δίνει 200 λεπτά την εβδομάδα free για ελλάδα.

----------


## tasos-tasos

μέχρι στιγμής το καλύτερο είναι
free για landlines Greece
0,08 για mobiles Greece
αλλα να επαιζε και με sip θα ηταν σουπερ....
(12voip,justvoip...)

----------


## maxorfo

Ποιός χρεώνει 0,080 για κινητά στην Ελλάδα?

----------


## euri

> 2  Το Siemens Gigaset C450 IP χρειαζεται οπωσηποτε να ειναι μονιμα συνδεδεμενο με το linksys ή μετα το σεταρισμα του μπορει να μπει κατευθειαν στη τηλεφωνικη πριζα?


Το C450 IP είναι μια ειδική περίπτωση συσκευής, καθώς είναι ταυτόχρονα PSTN και VoIP.  Οπότε:

αν θέλεις να λειτουργεί μόνο μέσω της παραδοσιακής τηλεφωνικής γραμμής (PSTN) θα πρέπει να το έχεις συνδεμένο στην τηλεφωνική πρίζα

αν θέλεις να λειτουργεί ως συσκευή VoIP (πχ με SIPdiscount, Voipbuster, i-call, κλπ), τότε πρέπει να είναι συνδεμένο με το adsl router σου

αν θέλεις να κάνει και τα δύο, τότε θα πρέπει να είναι ταυτόχρονα συνδεμένο και με την τηλεφωνική γραμμή και με το router σου

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Ποιός χρεώνει 0,080 για κινητά στην Ελλάδα?


12voip.com
justvoip.com

αλλα δεν δουλευουν με sip (ακομα, δε ξερω για μετά)

για να δεις και να συγκρινεις υπαρχει ενας πολυ καλος συγκριτικός πινακας

http://backsla.sh/betamax



Off Topic


		μακάρι να δουλευε εστω μια απο τις 2 με sip

ωστε να έχω στο line2 του ΡΑΡ παντα αυτό σαν 2η γραμμη για Ελλάδα με 0 χρέωση
και για κλησεις κινητό...
γιατι τωρα αναγκαζομαι να εχω 
line1 icall
line2 voipdiscount / webcalldirect

μια να εχει 0 για Ελλάδα, 8 για κινητά Ελλάδα, και να παιζει με Sip...  :Sad:

----------


## InVADeR

> Το C450 IP είναι μια ειδική περίπτωση συσκευής, καθώς είναι ταυτόχρονα PSTN και VoIP.  Οπότε:
> 
> αν θέλεις να λειτουργεί μόνο μέσω της παραδοσιακής τηλεφωνικής γραμμής (PSTN) θα πρέπει να το έχεις συνδεμένο στην τηλεφωνική πρίζα
> 
> αν θέλεις να λειτουργεί ως συσκευή VoIP (πχ με SIPdiscount, Voipbuster, i-call, κλπ), τότε πρέπει να είναι συνδεμένο με το adsl router σου
> 
> αν θέλεις να κάνει και τα δύο, τότε θα πρέπει να είναι ταυτόχρονα συνδεμένο και με την τηλεφωνική γραμμή και με το router σου


Δηλαδη με το C450 IP μπορεις να σε καλουν στο σταθερο αριθμο  ΟΤΕ και να χτυπαει και οταν καλεις εσυ τηλεφωνο να παιρνει μεσω voipdiscount (Δωρεαν δηλαδη) ? 

Δηλαδη κανεις της ριθμισεις (SIP) για το πως να παρνει οταν παιρνεις τηλεφωνο και ταυτοχρονα η ιδια συσκευη να χτυπαει και οταν σε παιρνουν στο σταθερο αριθμο, σωστα ?

----------


## giankyr

Αυτό το SIP τι είναι και το ζητάτε τόσο πολύ?

----------


## nrg_polini

> Αυτό το SIP τι είναι και το ζητάτε τόσο πολύ?


Το χρειαζεσαι για να σεταρεις οποιαδηποτε voip συσκευη, ρυθμιση ειναι δηλαδη.




> μέχρι στιγμής το καλύτερο είναι
> free για landlines Greece
> 0,08 για mobiles Greece
> αλλα να επαιζε και με sip θα ηταν σουπερ....
> (12voip,justvoip...)


Δοκιμασε οποιοδηποτε sip της betamax και πες μας αν παιζει.

----------


## nnn

> Αυτό το SIP τι είναι και το ζητάτε τόσο πολύ?


Πρωτόκολλο VoIp τηλεφωνίας.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Session...ation_Protocol

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Δοκιμασε οποιοδηποτε sip της betamax και πες μας αν παιζει.


tested
αλλα δεν παιζει
το ανεφερε και αλλος συμφορουμιτης

οτι κανει register αλλα δεν βγαζει κλησεις

πχ... username και pass που εχουμε δωσει στη δημιουργια λογαριασμου στο 12voip
sip.voipdiscount.com

κανει register

δε βγαζει κλησεις

προσπαθησα να κανω trace τις Ip που χρησιμοποιει το client προγραμμα των 12voip,justvoip Κλπ

αλλα τιποτα δεν επαιξε. για την ακριβεια, κανανε register, δεν κανανε τερματισμο της κλησεως... δεν εβγαζε κλησεις

----------


## maxorfo

To προσπάθησα κι εγώ στο Fritz!Box και επιβεβαιώνω τις διαπιστώσεις του tasos-tasos. Μόνο register κάνει.

----------


## aris60

> Αυτό το SIP τι είναι και το ζητάτε τόσο πολύ?


Καλημερα με το sip μπορεις και κανης τηλεφωνηματα με το pc κλειστο. http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=891894

----------


## ipo

> Δηλαδη με το C450 IP μπορεις να σε καλουν στο σταθερο αριθμο  ΟΤΕ και να χτυπαει και οταν καλεις εσυ τηλεφωνο να παιρνει μεσω voipdiscount (Δωρεαν δηλαδη) ? 
> 
> Δηλαδη κανεις της ριθμισεις (SIP) για το πως να παρνει οταν παιρνεις τηλεφωνο και ταυτοχρονα η ιδια συσκευη να χτυπαει και οταν σε παιρνουν στο σταθερο αριθμο, σωστα ?


Σωστά.

----------


## sdn

Δεν μας τα λένε καλά.

Μόλις έκανα μια αγορά....

Total (excl. VAT) 10
Transaction cost (excl VAT) 0.5
VAT (19%) 2.00

Total (incl VAT) 12.5

Τώρα τους πληρώνουμε και την paypal????
Και οι στρογγυλοποιήσεις πώς γίνονται???

Last payment  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Κρίμα που μπήκε χρέωση για το paypal.

Το voipdiscount πάντα έβαζε VAT 19%, άρα τα 10 ευρώ για τα οποία μιλάνε όλοι, ήταν στην πραγματικότητα 11,9.

Το νέο είναι το transaction cost (50 cents) στο οποίο προστίθενται μάλλον άλλα 10 cents με το VAT.

----------


## tasos-tasos

Off Topic


		καταργηση paypal
αγορα προπληρωμένης με μικρό ποσο

----------


## sdn

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		καταργηση paypal
> αγορα προπληρωμένης με μικρό ποσο



Έρχεται πιο ακριβά και το κυριότερο είναι μπελάς.

----------


## tasos-tasos

γιατι πιο ακριβα και μπελας?

----------


## frap

Σωπάτε βρε παιδιά!! Μας έριξαν 0.5 ευρώ!!!

Τώρα μας πιάσανε οι γυφτιές, αλλού το καταπίνουμε και λέμε και ευχαριστώ.

----------


## spartak

Nομίζω ότι το Transaction cost υπάρχει και στις αγορές με πιστωτική όχι μόνο Paypal. Δεν είμαι και σίγουρος βέβαια

----------


## George_Prix

> Σωπάτε βρε παιδιά!! Μας έριξαν 0.5 ευρώ!!!
> 
> Τώρα μας πιάσανε οι γυφτιές, αλλού το καταπίνουμε και λέμε και ευχαριστώ.


Ολοσωστος.  :Wink: 

Μακαρι να ηταν ολες οι υπηρεσιες τοσο συμφερουσες οσο το VOIP.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sdn

> Σωπάτε βρε παιδιά!! Μας έριξαν 0.5 ευρώ!!!
> 
> Τώρα μας πιάσανε οι γυφτιές, αλλού το καταπίνουμε και λέμε και ευχαριστώ.



Σωστός  :Smile:  Αλλά αν δεν πούμε τίποτα για αυτό μετά θα σταματήσουν τα απεριόριστα  :Razz:   :Smile:

----------


## sdn

> γιατι πιο ακριβα και μπελας?


Γιατί θα πρέπει να πας στην τράπεζα να την βγάλεις και μετά θα πρέπει να ελέγχεις πότε αδειάζει να την ξαναγεμίσεις. Τέλος πάντων πολύ καλύτερη λύση είναι το *Moneybookers*  :Wink:

----------


## gravis

Δοκιμαζω τον τελευταιο καιρο το voipbuster και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος σε σχεση με το i-call που ειμουν φανατικος χρηστης. Το voipbuster εχει φοβερη ποιοτητα και καλυτερες τιμες ακομα και απο το skype. 
Eνα δεν εχω ακομα καταλαβει, ποιο ειναι το internet number που μας δινει το voipbuster? δεν μπορω να το βρω πουθενα  :Embarassed:

----------


## minovg

> Δοκιμαζω τον τελευταιο καιρο το voipbuster και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος σε σχεση με το i-call που ειμουν φανατικος χρηστης. Το voipbuster εχει φοβερη ποιοτητα και καλυτερες τιμες ακομα και απο το skype. 
> Eνα δεν εχω ακομα καταλαβει, ποιο ειναι το internet number που μας δινει το voipbuster? δεν μπορω να το βρω πουθενα


Για Ελλάδα προς το παρόν δε σου δίνει Internet in number.  :Sad:

----------


## frap

> Σωστός  Αλλά αν δεν πούμε τίποτα για αυτό μετά θα σταματήσουν τα απεριόριστα


Ακόμα και χωρίς την προσφορά των 300 λεπτών/7ήμερο για 4 (ή 3) μήνες, η χρέωσή τους είναι πάλι συμφέρουσα.

Μη φέρνουμε την καταστροφή. Κάνουμε τους υπολογισμούς μας και πάμε εκεί που μας συμφέρει. Ούτε αυτοί κάνουν ότι κάνουν για το δικό μας καλό, ούτε εμείς τρώμε (πάντοτε...) κουτόχορτο.

----------


## sdn

> Ακόμα και χωρίς την προσφορά των 300 λεπτών/7ήμερο για 4 (ή 3) μήνες, η χρέωσή τους είναι πάλι συμφέρουσα.
> 
> Μη φέρνουμε την καταστροφή. Κάνουμε τους υπολογισμούς μας και πάμε εκεί που μας συμφέρει. Ούτε αυτοί κάνουν ότι κάνουν για το δικό μας καλό, ούτε εμείς τρώμε (πάντοτε...) κουτόχορτο.


Χωρίς την προσφορά χρησιμοποιώ mywebcalls ή άλλα με καλύτερη ποιότητα και πιο οικονομικά.

----------


## nanas

ρε παιδιά τι έγινε το voipdiscount?
το site δεν έχει πουθενά να μπώ στον λογιαριασμό μου.
τι κάνω; άλλαξε τίποτα?


τιποτα δεν άλλαξε.... my mistake!

----------


## sdn

> εγώ ένα έχω να πω.
> 13 ευρώ ο ΟΤΕ και 2,5 περίπου το μήνα το voipbuster έρχεται πολυ φθηνότερα από κάθε "προσφορά" εναλλακτικού !


Ναι όσο ισχύουν τα απεριόριστα ισχύουν και αυτά που λες. Αλλά οι εναλλακτικοί έχουν, συνήθως, καλύτερη και σταθερή ποιότητα + αριθμό.

----------


## rdaniel

> εγώ ένα έχω να πω.
> 13 ευρώ ο ΟΤΕ και 2,5 περίπου το μήνα το voipbuster έρχεται πολυ φθηνότερα από κάθε "προσφορά" εναλλακτικού !


*ΟΤΑΝ* δουλεύει το VoIP με τις γραμμές του ΟΤΕ ...  :Whistle: 

Αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει σπάνια,οπότε ... μην το ψάχνεις  :Wink:  Αν δεν έχεις δει πώς δουλεύει η ίδια υπηρεσία στο ίδιο μέρος την ίδια στιγμή με γραμμή άλλου παρόχου, σε αντιδιαστολή με γραμμή του ΟΤΕ, άσε ...

----------


## 29gk

Επειδη μολις χτες μπηκα στο τριπακι της voip τηλεφωνιας θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι. 

α) Μεταξυ voipdiscount και voipbusterpro ποια η καλυτερη ποιοτητα ?

β) τα εχετε δοκιμασει μεσω Forthnet 2play ?

γ) το voipdiscount χρεωνει 10€ / 4 μηνες ενω το voipbusterpro 10 / *1 ετος* ? Καταλαβα καλα η δεν βλεπω κατι ?

----------


## sdikr

> Επειδη μολις χτες μπηκα στο τριπακι της voip τηλεφωνιας θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι. 
> 
> α) Μεταξυ voipdiscount και voipbusterpro ποια η καλυτερη ποιοτητα ?
> 
> β) τα εχετε δοκιμασει μεσω Forthnet 2play ?
> 
> γ) το voipdiscount χρεωνει 10€ / 4 μηνες ενω το voipbusterpro 10 / *1 ετος* ? Καταλαβα καλα η δεν βλεπω κατι ?






> This package entitles you to call all destinations listed as "Free" for Free and includes € 5,-  of calling credit so you can also call non-free destinations. *All calls are subjected to a 3,9 euro cent connection fee*.  When you have ran out of freedays, the normal rate will be charged for these destinations.  You can get new Freedays by buying a new unlimited call package. 
> *Fair Use and Restrictions*
> 
> * VoipBuster Pro considers a maximum of 300 minutes per week of free calls,* measured over the last 7 days and per unique IP address as fair use. If limit is exceeded the normal rates apply. Please consult our terms of use.


Με λίγα λόγια η κάθε κλήση θα κοστίσει 3.9 λεπτά  και έχεις 300 λεπτά ανα βδομάδα

----------


## aris60

> Με λίγα λόγια η κάθε κλήση θα κοστίσει 3.9 λεπτά  και έχεις 300 λεπτά ανα βδομάδα


Καλημερα να ενημερωσω λιγο οτι σε χωρες που ειναι free δεν χρεωνετε ο συνδρομητης αλλα υπαρχει πιθανονητητα στο διαστημα των 120 ημερων να γινη η χωρα free που εχει επιλεξει συνδρομητης να γινη χωρα με χρεωση τοτε μονο αν συνεχιζει να χρησιμοποιει την συγκεκριμενη χωρα να χρεωνετε αυτο μπορει να το παρακολουθει απο μενου την ωρα που τηλεφωνει του αφαιρειτε απο το ποσο.  :Smile:

----------


## 29gk

Λοιπον ενω εχω καταλαβει τι και πως χρεωνει το voipdiscount, εχω φαει κολλημα με το voipbusterpro το οποιο σημειωτεον( στο συνδυασμο 2play soho + netgear 614 router + Linksys PAP2 ) μου δινει μαλλον καλυτερη ποιοτητα.

Δηλαδη βλεπω αυτο :

 	To make unlimited free calls, simply select the package you’d like to receive below:
	Get 1 year of free calls: € 10.00
  	(you will not receive extra freedays by topping up your account)

        Total € 15.00  

Important! This amount will be credited only ONCE. For future payments, you will have to re-enter your payment details. Your payment data will be used for this transaction only and will not be passed on to third parties

Και ερωτω, με αυτα τα 15€ δεσμευονται για *1 ετος* να μου παρασχουν τα 300 λεπτα ομιλιας ? Συγνωμη που το κουραζω αλλα μου φαινεται εξαιρετικα καλο deal και φοβαμαι για παγιδες.

----------


## 29gk

@aris60

Αλλο ενα που δεν καταλαβαινω. Εστω οτι προπληρωνω χ ποσο για 120 μερες η 1 ετος. Απο την στιγμη που εχω προπληρωσει και δεν εχει τελειωσει η διαρκεια της "συμφωνιας" αλλα η χωρα εχει περασει απο τις free στις χρεουμενες, οι κλησεις αρχιζουν να χρεωνονται απο ποτε ? 
Με την νεα ανανεωση η κατα τη διαρκεια του προπληρωμενου ?

----------


## tasos-tasos

το Total 15 πως το εβγαλες?

ναι για εναν χρονο με 10 ευρώ, *λεει* οτι θα σου τα παρεχει
αρκει να μην ξεπερνας τα 300 λεπτα ανα ημερολογιακή εβδομάδα (δευτερα->κυριακή, τριτη->δευτερα, τεταρτη->τριτη, κλπ κλπ)

βεβαια... αν πεσουμε ολοι μαζί... και αρχισουμε να το κατακρεουργούμε...
η να κανουν demo account αρκετοι...
μπορει να ξυπνησουν αυριο και να πουνε... απο σημερα Ελλαδα την χρεώνουμε
η χρέωση ξεκινάει άμεσα μολις ανακοινωθεί
δεν σου υπογραφει πουθενα συμβολαιο οτι για εναν χρονο θα το τηρησω
μπορει να τα βαλεις και αυριο κιολας να αρχισει να χρεώνει οπως εγινε περισυ τετοια περιοδο περιπου με το voipbuster

δεν ειναι ασχημα ομως να το δοκιμασεις... 10 ευρώ ειναι... και οτι και να ειναι... θα ειναι πολυ φθηνότερα απο φ(ολα)ΟΤΕ

----------


## 29gk

Ναι καλα εχεις δικηο, τι ειχαμε τι χασαμε.

Απλα μου φανηκε περιεργο το οτι δηλωνουν τοσο " αντρες "  :Razz: 

10€ - 15 € για ενα χρονο.

Ευχαριστω παντως.

----------


## tasos-tasos

το total 15 πως το εβγαλες?

αν εννοεις το +5 ευρω credit που λεει

ειναι οτι θα δωσεις 10 για το πακετο

και θα σου βαλει 5 ευρω διαθεσιμο υπολοιπο να εχεις να καλεσεις σε non-free

----------


## 29gk

Δεν το εβγαλα. 

Μου το βγαζει με mastercard   :Thinking: 

To make unlimited free calls, simply select the package you’d like to receive below:
	Get 1 year of free calls: € 10.00
  	(I agree to the terms of use )
(you will not receive extra freedays by topping up your account)

Total € 15.00

----------


## tasos-tasos

με paypal ερχεται 12.5
δεν χανεις τιποτα
και ενας συμφορουμιτης ανεφερε αλλες μεθοδους, κατι moneybookers κλπ

edit
αν και ειδα πως το Moneybookers βαζει 0,50 χρεωση
αρα αν πεσει και VAT (Value Added Tax, το δικο μας ΦΠΑ,φορος μετακινησης και αλλαγης νομισματος)
10 + 0,50 + 19% = 12,49

12,50 οσο το paypal

----------


## 29gk

Καλα δεν θα τρελαθουμε για τα 2,5 €. Αρκει οπως λες να κρατησει για ενα ικανο διαστημα η συγκεκριμενη χρεωση.

----------


## aris60

> με paypal ερχεται 12.5
> δεν χανεις τιποτα
> και ενας συμφορουμιτης ανεφερε αλλες μεθοδους, κατι moneybookers κλπ
> 
> edit
> αν και ειδα πως το Moneybookers βαζει 0,50 χρεωση
> αρα αν πεσει και VAT (Value Added Tax, το δικο μας ΦΠΑ,φορος μετακινησης και αλλαγης νομισματος)
> 10 + 0,50 + 19% = 12,49
> 
> 12,50 οσο το paypal


Mε το Moneybookers 11.80 ευρω αλλα σε ενεργοποιει λιγο αργοτερα απο το paypal, διοτι κανης καταθεση στην AlfaBank.Αλλη λυση ειναι οι riselers αλλα πρεπει να τους γνωριζεις μπορουν να σου δωσουν και μικροτερα ποσα π.χ και 5 ευρω.  :Smile:

----------


## aris60

> @aris60
> 
> Αλλο ενα που δεν καταλαβαινω. Εστω οτι προπληρωνω χ ποσο για 120 μερες η 1 ετος. Απο την στιγμη που εχω προπληρωσει και δεν εχει τελειωσει η διαρκεια της "συμφωνιας" αλλα η χωρα εχει περασει απο τις free στις χρεουμενες, οι κλησεις αρχιζουν να χρεωνονται απο ποτε ? 
> Με την νεα ανανεωση η κατα τη διαρκεια του προπληρωμενου ?


Θα το δης στην ωρα της κλησης που κανης σου γραφει κατ,αρχας αν ειναι free η οχι.Και ενα αλλο μετα την ληξη των ημερων χρεωνονται ολες οι κλησεις.  :Whistle:

----------


## aris60

Ενημερωση υπαρχει περιπτωση να σε ορισουν και μεταπωλητη ειναι θεμα τυχης.Εχω ορισθη πριν 2 χρονια αν εισαι και επαγγελματιας εισαι και τυχερος πουλας απο το καταστημα σου ΜΕΤΡΗΤΟΙΣ απαραιτητο να εχεις μεσα μοναδες προς πωληση,  εαν εισαι και σε μεγαλη πολη καλλιτερα ,με ενα κερδος περιπου 10%.Κανης την μεταφορα μοναδων αμεσως και την βλεπει και ο πελατης. :Whistle:

----------


## 29gk

Καλη δυνατοτητα ακουγεται. Θα το κοιταξω και αυτο  :Wink: 

Thanks

----------


## makiavely

ρε παιδια εχω μια απορια με ολα αυτα τα software για κλησεις voip απο υπολογιστη...

δεν εχω βαλει καθολου μοναδες και παρολα αυτα μπορω να καλω προς κινητα που μου λεει οτι εχουν χρεωση...! που χρεωνουν δηλαδη δεν καταλαβαινω... στο λογαριασμο του τηλεφωνου?

----------


## 29gk

Πουθενα.

Απλα καποια στιγμη θα κλειδωσει η free δυνατοτητα. Σε εμενα εβγαλε μηνυμα πρωτα στα κινητα, πως δεν εχω αλλα credits και πως πρεπει να αγορασω μερικα.

----------


## aris60

> Πουθενα.
> 
> Απλα καποια στιγμη θα κλειδωσει η free δυνατοτητα. Σε εμενα εβγαλε μηνυμα πρωτα στα κινητα, πως δεν εχω αλλα credits και πως πρεπει να αγορασω μερικα.


Μπες μεσα στους μεταπωλητες μηπως βρης καποιον κοντα σου αν δεν βρης με Moneybookers η πιστωτικη αυτες ειναι οι λυσεις για μοναδες που θες.  :Smile: 




> ρε παιδια εχω μια απορια με ολα αυτα τα software για κλησεις voip απο υπολογιστη...
> 
> δεν εχω βαλει καθολου μοναδες και παρολα αυτα μπορω να καλω προς κινητα που μου λεει οτι εχουν χρεωση...! που χρεωνουν δηλαδη δεν καταλαβαινω... στο λογαριασμο του τηλεφωνου?


Καλησπερα οχι αγοραζεις μοναδες κοιτα πιο πανω το εξηγησα σε αλλον. :Smile:

----------


## 29gk

Εχω ηδη αγορασει και χρησιμοποιω το voipbuster

----------


## aris60

> Εχω ηδη αγορασει και χρησιμοποιω το voipbuster


Εαν επιτρεπετε με τι συσκευη μιλας απο το voipbuster?  :Thinking:

----------


## 29gk

Linsys PAP2T. 

Μεχρι τωρα χρησιμοποιω το ενα καναλι με το voipbusterpro και αργοτερα μαλλον θα βαλω αλλη μια τηλεφωνικη  συσκευη για κινητα ειδικα. Το Linksys πεφτει σε ενα wifi router της Netgear το οποιο καταληγει στο USR 9112 που παιζει το ρολο του μοντεμ. Αυτο στο σπλιτερ που στην αλλη εξοδο εχει αλλη μια τηλεφωνικη συσκευη για τα εισερχομενα μεσω 2play Soho.

----------


## aris60

> Linsys PAP2T. 
> 
> Μεχρι τωρα χρησιμοποιω το ενα καναλι με το voipbusterpro και αργοτερα μαλλον θα βαλω αλλη μια τηλεφωνικη  συσκευη για κινητα ειδικα. Το Linksys πεφτει σε ενα wifi router της Netgear το οποιο καταληγει στο USR 9112 που παιζει το ρολο του μοντεμ. Αυτο στο σπλιτερ που στην αλλη εξοδο εχει αλλη μια τηλεφωνικη συσκευη για τα εισερχομενα μεσω 2play Soho.


Καλησπερα μιλας με κλειστο pc στο voip buster και  Discount?  :Thinking:

----------


## aris60

> ρε παιδια εχω μια απορια με ολα αυτα τα software για κλησεις voip απο υπολογιστη...
> 
> δεν εχω βαλει καθολου μοναδες και παρολα αυτα μπορω να καλω προς κινητα που μου λεει οτι εχουν χρεωση...! που χρεωνουν δηλαδη δεν καταλαβαινω... στο λογαριασμο του τηλεφωνου?


Oχι δεν χρεωνουν ειναι δοκιμαστικα αφου δεν εχεις δωσει λεφτα για λιγες κλησεις ειναι. :Smile:

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Καλησπερα μιλας με κλειστο pc στο voip buster και Discount?


voipbuster, voipbusterpro, voipdiscount, sipdiscount, ναι εχουν SIP

μονο η Justvoip και η 12voip δεν εχουν προσφερει ακομα SIP

----------


## aris60

> voipbuster, voipbusterpro, voipdiscount, sipdiscount, ναι εχουν SIP
> 
> μονο η Justvoip και η 12voip δεν εχουν προσφερει ακομα SIP


Καταλαβα, εαν ανοιξης λογαριασμο και εκει πως θα μιλησης?  :Thinking: .

----------


## tasos-tasos

με καποιον ΑΤΑ adapter προφανως...????

3102? ΡΑΡ2?
το ΡΑΡ2 παιρνει 2 λογαριασμους
το 3102 1+5

----------


## shabaranxx

Εγώ έχω το LINKSYS SPA1001 πάνω σε απλό fritz!Box και μιλάω χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα ακόμα και όταν κατεβάζω 
απο rapidshare, κυριολεκτιά έκανα για να το σετάρω 180 δευτερόλεπτα !!!
(μαζί με το ανοιγμα του κουτιού) 
ανοιξα μια πόρτα στο fritz, στο linksys εβαλα μονο user password και sip.voipdiscount.com 
κουμπωσα πάνω ένα τηλέφωνο και μίλησα, μπάμ-μπάμ χωρις τίποτε άλλο!!
έχω βάλει σαν πρώτο το voipdiscount και δεύτερο το freecalls.gr (για κινητά)

----------


## aris60

> Εγώ έχω το LINKSYS SPA1001 πάνω σε απλό fritz!Box και μιλάω χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα ακόμα και όταν κατεβάζω 
> απο rapidshare, κυριολεκτιά έκανα για να το σετάρω 180 δευτερόλεπτα !!!
> (μαζί με το ανοιγμα του κουτιού) 
> ανοιξα μια πόρτα στο fritz, στο linksys εβαλα μονο user password και sip.voipdiscount.com 
> κουμπωσα πάνω ένα τηλέφωνο και μίλησα, μπάμ-μπάμ χωρις τίποτε άλλο!!
> έχω βάλει σαν πρώτο το voipdiscount και δεύτερο το freecalls.gr (για κινητά)


Καλημερα μηπως ξερεις ποια η διαφορα κοστους απο discount και απο voip vivodi κινητα?  :Thinking:

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Καλημερα μηπως ξερεις ποια η διαφορα κοστους απο discount και απο voip vivodi κινητα?


ποιο discount? voipdiscount? και αυτο voip ειναι...

για συγκριτικο μεταξυ των κλωνων της betamax

backsla.sh/betamax

----------


## aris60

> ποιο discount? voipdiscount? και αυτο voip ειναι...
> 
> για συγκριτικο μεταξυ των κλωνων της betamax
> 
> backsla.sh/betamax


Στις τιμες κλησεων προς κινητα αν εχεις υπ,οψιν σου του ενος και του αλλου?  :Thinking:

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Στις τιμες κλησεων προς κινητα αν εχεις υπ,οψιν σου του ενος και του αλλου?


τα γραφει φιλε μου στο link που σου εδωσα ριξε μια ματια αν εχεις την καλωσυνη

*http://backsla.sh/betamax*

----------


## aris60

> τα γραφει φιλε μου στο link που σου εδωσα ριξε μια ματια αν εχεις την καλωσυνη
> 
> *http://backsla.sh/betamax*


Σωστος

----------


## hrrsppzgl

Παιδιά θέλω να μου πει όποιος έχει voipdiscount αν μπορεί ακόμα να καλέσει τον αριθμό 210-11880 00!!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## minovg

> Παιδιά θέλω να μου πει όποιος έχει voipdiscount αν μπορεί ακόμα να καλέσει τον αριθμό 210-11880 00!!
> Ευχαριστώ!


Όχι πλέον.............

Εδώ και καιρό όμως την τελευταία φορά που δοκίμασα (πριν καμιά 20αριά μέρες) έπεφτε η γραμμή στο 1λεπτό. Το πήραν πρέφα......

----------


## johnvam

> Παιδιά θέλω να μου πει όποιος έχει voipdiscount αν μπορεί ακόμα να καλέσει τον αριθμό 210-11880 00!!
> Ευχαριστώ!


Εγώ όχι!!!

----------


## aris60

> Όχι πλέον.............
> 
> Εδώ και καιρό όμως την τελευταία φορά που δοκίμασα (πριν καμιά 20αριά μέρες) έπεφτε η γραμμή στο 1λεπτό. Το πήραν πρέφα......


Καλησπερα εχεις υπολοιπο στον λογαριασμο σου?

----------


## minovg

> Καλησπερα εχεις υπολοιπο στον λογαριασμο σου?


Nαι, 15€.

----------


## aris60

> Nαι, 15€.


Καλως τον γειτονα,μηπως αλλαξε τις χωρες free κοιτα?  :Thinking:

----------


## pan.nl

> Παιδιά θέλω να μου πει όποιος έχει voipdiscount αν μπορεί ακόμα να καλέσει τον αριθμό 210-11880 00!!
> Ευχαριστώ!


Όντως, δε συνδέεται, αλλά μπορεί να φταίει το routing τους. Και παλαιότερα υπήρχαν φορές που δεν καλούσε τον συγκεκριμένο αριθμό αλλά μετά από μερικές ημέρες επανερχόταν.

----------


## sdikr

> Όντως, δε συνδέεται, αλλά μπορεί να φταίει το routing τους. Και παλαιότερα υπήρχαν φορές που δεν καλούσε τον συγκεκριμένο αριθμό αλλά μετά από μερικές ημέρες επανερχόταν.


Μάλλον παλιότερα είχαν πρόβλημα με το routing τους  :Wink: 

ΥΓ  δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πλεόν κλήση σε αυτό ούτε απο σταθερό ΟΤΕ

----------


## pan.nl

> Μάλλον παλιότερα είχαν πρόβλημα με το routing τους 
> 
> ΥΓ  δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πλεόν κλήση σε αυτό ούτε απο σταθερό ΟΤΕ


Δηλαδή μπορούσες να καλέσεις από σταθερό ΟΤΕ το *210*1188000  :Shocked:

----------


## tasos-tasos

ναι, οπως και το 210 100 8000 αντι 211 για forthnet που καλεσα εγω βγηκε το 100
και αρχισα να λεω στο τηλεφωνικο κεντρο της αστυνομιας για την κακη ποιοτητα της γραμμης μου και της χαμηλες ταχυτητες...
με ακουγε ο ανθρωπος να του μιλαω για ωρα... στο τελος μου λεει...κυριε καλεσατε το 100
δες το σαν ενα dial plan του ΟΤΕ οπου αυτος ο αριθμος πραγματι υπαρχει

και οποιος καλει το 100 ---> 210 100 0000
11880 -> 210 11880 00
κλπ κλπ

----------


## pan.nl

Περίεργο...Έχω δοκιμάσει να καλέσω το 2101188000 από σταθερό ΟΤΕ και δεν καλούσε (έβγαζε μήνυμα λάθους).

----------


## spartak

Δεν καλεί φυσικά τον αριθμό αυτό από ΟΤΕ! Καλά θα ήταν! Και από betamax τέλος η κλήση σε αυτόν...

----------


## tasos-tasos

δε ξερω αν πηρατε το σχετικό mail (από voipbuster) για τα sms με ενα cent ανα sms...

----------


## LIONOR

προσπαθω να συνδεθω σαν καινουργιος χρηστης στο voipdiscount ή στο voip12 και μου βγαζει το εξης μνμ: due to an unknown error your registration request was denied... Ξερει κανεις σας τι παιζει;

----------


## tasos-tasos

κλεισε το προγραμμα
ξαναπροσπαθησε σε λιγο

----------


## LIONOR

απο χτες προσπαθω αλλα τπτ...βασικα εφαρμοζα ως τωρα ενα κολπακι...καθε φορα εκανα logg in με διαφορετικο user name, μηπως φταει αυτο..; αλλα και παλι αν εγω θελω τωρα να ανοιξω λογαριασμο κανονικα, δεν μπορω πια; ισως ομως και κατι να εχει απλα μπλοκαρει, θα δοκιμασω ξανα αργοτερα...

----------


## maxorfo

Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι. Μου έχει συμβεί και μένα. Τελευταία φορά το είχα με το sipdiscount και περίμενα 2-3 μέρες μέχρι να με ξεμπλοκάρουν.

----------


## LIONOR

χμμμ η πλακα βεβαια ειναι οτι μπορεις καθε φορα να κανεις logg in με ενα διαφορετικο user name, να βαζεις ενα υποθετικο email και να εχεις λιγο μεν αλλα δωρεαν χρονο ομιλιας!

----------


## tasos-tasos

κοιτα μπορει να εχει γινει lock η Ip σου
η να εχουν μπαναρει αλλο συγκεκριμενο id που μπορει να διαβαζουν απο εσενα

ομως, κυριοι, ειπαμε, τσαμπα τσαμπα, αλλα μη το πεθανουμε
αν το κανανε ολοι αυτο, η υπηρεσια αυτη 2η μερα θα ειχε ψοφησει

δεν ειναι καλα που λειτουργει και εχει καλη ποιοτητα?
δεν ειναι καλα που περιοριστηκαν οι τσαμπατζηδες και καποιοι βαλαμε 10 ευρώ?

10 ευρω για εναν χρονο παιδια... (voipbusterpro) η 4 μηνες στα υπολοιπα

θα προτιμουσατε να μην λειτουργουσε και να πληρωνατε οτε???

δε νομιζω... ποσο χαιρομαι που στη μια γραμμη μου ερχεται ΜΟΝΟ το παγιο

για το καλο ολων μας... μη το ξεχειλώσετε.... δωστε του λιγο νερακι πριν ψοφησει....

και μονο η διαδικασια που κανετε εγγραφη ξανα εγγραφη... δωστε 10 ευρω

ειπαμε τσαμπα τσαμπα... εγω με 180 ωρες στο διμηνο με icall θα πληρωνα στον ΟΤΕ.... ουυυυυ

τοσο πολυ το λυπαμαι και το απεχθανομαι αυτό που το εχουμε ξαναπει
στην αναγκη ... τι να πω...
καντε μια προσπαθεια
για το καλυτερο των υπηρεσιών βρε παιδια... 10 ευρω δεν ειναι ουτε το ρευμα για τους server τους...

δεν εχουν αδικο που σε φορουμ τους μας αποκαλεσαν YOU GREEKS
και πολυ συντομα ειχαν φυγει τα δωρεαν απο το voipbuster
δεν εχει αδικο η νοκια που βγαζει πρωτα καποια κινητα να τα τεσταρουν οι Ελληναρες το μεγα καταναλωτικό κοινο

καντε μια προσπαθεια να κρατησουμε καποιες υπηρεσιες σε ενα επιπεδο
ευχαριστω πολυ για την ακροαση/αναγνωση

----------


## George_Prix

Σωστα τα λεει ο tasos-tasos.

Δε μας φτανει που ειναι σχεδον τσαμπα σε λιγο θα τους ζηταμε και ποσοστα για να δουλευουμε το προγραμμα τους  :Laughing:

----------


## aris60

Kαλησπερα αν κανετε πολλους τζαμπατζολογαριασμους,μετα σε βραχυκλωνουν και σου στελνουν και ενα email οτι εχετε  παραβει τους ορους και τους κλεινουν, αφηνουν εναν και αυτος εαν εχει καποιο ποσο σε ευρω μεσα,εαν δε εχετε βαλει και το πραγματικο σας τηλεφωνο σας  ενημερωνουν και τηλεφωνικα. αυτα πριν 3 χρονια,που ειχα συνεργαστει μαζι τους σαν μεταπωλητης, δηλαδη αυτοι με ορισαν και με ειχαν γραψει και στο site τους εκεινο τον καιρο ειχαμε οριστει 5 σε ολη την Ελλαδα, εγω ειμουνα για Αθηνα και οι αλλοι σε διαφορες πολεις.Και κατι αλλο τα περισσοτερα VoIP ειναι της ιδιας εταιριας πιστευω να το εχετε καταλαβει.

----------


## maxorfo

Κι εγώ, από τότε που συνέβη το μπλοκάρισμα, έδωσα τα 10 Ευρώ και ησύχασα. Όπως, πολύ σωστά λέει ο tasos-tasos, δεν αξίζει να συζητάμε το ποσό.

----------


## ipo

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ απόλυτα με τον tasos-tasos. Αμάν πια αυτή η μανία μερικών να καταχρώνται δυνατότητες και τελικά να υποβαθμίζουν τη ζωή τους. Σκεφτόμενοι το βραχύ χρονικά ατομικό συμφέρον, καταλήγουμε όλοι χαμένοι.





> κοιτα μπορει να εχει γινει lock η Ip σου
> η να εχουν μπαναρει αλλο συγκεκριμενο id που μπορει να διαβαζουν απο εσενα


Αυτό μου κίνησε την περιέργεια. Τι θα μπορούσαν να καταγράψουν σαν ID από εσένα, εκτός της IP; Κάποιο cookie στον browser εννοείς;

----------


## tasos-tasos

Off Topic






> Συμφωνώ κι εγώ απόλυτα με τον tasos-tasos. Αμάν πια αυτή η μανία μερικών να καταχρώνται δυνατότητες και τελικά να υποβαθμίζουν τη ζωή τους. Σκεφτόμενοι το βραχύ χρονικά ατομικό συμφέρον, καταλήγουμε όλοι χαμένοι.
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό μου κίνησε την περιέργεια. Τι θα μπορούσαν να καταγράψουν σαν ID από εσένα, εκτός της IP; Κάποιο cookie στον browser εννοείς;


ναι γιατι μη ξεχνας... η εγγραφή γινεται μεσω δικου τους software που το εχεις επιτρεψει να τρεχει στο pc σου..
αρα? τα παντα μπορει να καταγραψει... οτιδηποτε? serial windows? hardware id του pc σου?
να μην μπω σε αλλες λεπτομέρειες...
ενα οποιοδηποτε id το οποιο απο τη στιγμή που είναι απο τη μέσα μεριά του pc σου...
ξαναλεω... εγγραφή μεσω δικου τους software που εχεις επιτρεψει να τρεχει στο pc σου
αρα δεν εχει την δυνατοτητα μονο την Ip να καταγράψει...
απλά... ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ... σωστά?   :Wink: 
θα απαντουσα κατι πιο μετρημενο αν ηταν απλα ενα flash client...δεν ειναι ομως... ειναι ενα executable running on your pc...  :Whistle: 

edit
χαιρομαι που βρηκα υποστηριξη στην αντι-τσαμπα δεοντολογια

----------


## ipo

Σωστές οι παρατηρήσεις σου. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## klou

Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς ότι το voipdiscount πάει πιο γρήγορα και ότι η ποιότητα είναι καλύτερη ; 
Μήπως εγώ έκανα κανα λάθος στο spa και τηλεφωνώ από OTE ; :lol;

----------


## minovg

> Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς ότι το voipdiscount πάει πιο γρήγορα και ότι η ποιότητα είναι καλύτερη ; 
> Μήπως εγώ έκανα κανα λάθος στο spa και τηλεφωνώ από OTE ; :lol;


Όντως ισχύει αυτό. Κι εγώ το παρατήρησα τελευταία ότι με voipdiscount πλέον η ποιότητα προς κλήσεις Ελλάδας είναι πάρα πολύ καλή.  :Cool:   :Thumbs up:

----------


## ipo

Το επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ.

Ίσως έχει να κάνει με το ότι είναι όλοι διακοπές και δεν χρησιμοποιούν το VoIP.

----------


## minovg

> Το επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ.
> 
> Ίσως έχει να κάνει με το ότι είναι όλοι διακοπές και δεν χρησιμοποιούν το VoIP.


Τώρα μας έκοψες τη χαρά κι εσύ.  :Sad:  Γιατί να μην είναι μόνιμο δηλαδή;  :Sad:  Και πέρσι το καλοκαίρι έφυγαν όλοι αλλά πάλι η ποιότητα ήταν ψιλοχάλια.  :Razz:

----------


## klou

Όταν με παίρνουν τηλ. διακόπτεται το net. Κάτι έχω κάνει λάθος στη συνδεσμολογία ρε γμτ αλλά τί..200 καλώδια έχει εκεί :Razz: 
Έχω για modem το Fritz!box, router το spa ,1 splitter που δέχεται τη Line βγάζει για Modem και phone , το phone συνδέεται στο SPA Στη θέση line , και στην θύρα phone του SPA είναι συνδεδεμένα 2 τηλ με φίσάκι, ένα ασύρματο και ένα κανονικό. Ότι να ναι δηλαδή  :Razz:

----------


## tasos-tasos

1. αλλο splitter

2. πιο ευκολο και αμεσο
βγαλε το spa... βαλε το pc σου πανω στο fritz

με φιλτρο σε αλλη πριζα του σπιτιου... παρε απο αλλο τηλεφωνο κινητο η αλλος να σε παρει

θα διακοπει παλι?

κανε αυτα και μας ξαναλες...

λες διακοπτεται νετ... χανει συντονισμό ? χανεις connection?

εγω ειχα κανει κατι αλλο... ειχα βαλει το spa σαν 2ο pc στο modem/router επανω...

----------


## klou

Ξέχασα να πώ ότι πάνω στο σπά έχω συνδέσει και ένα ασύρματο router D-link που χρησιμοποιώ μόνο ώς AP.
Όταν είχα το Pc μόνο πάνω στo FRITZ όλα καλά. Τώρα απλώς όταν με παίρνουν τηλ, χάνεται η DSL, σβήνει το φωτάκι που λέμε  :Razz: 
Το splitter είναι οκ γιατί μόνο με το Fritz έπαιζε. Μάλλον, κάτι φταίει από εκεί και μετά. Ίσως τα 2 τηλ συνδεδεμένα με φίσ πάνω στο σπά.. Ίσως έχω βάλει σε λάθος θέσεις τα rj8 , phone-line - line - phone Και δε συμμαζεύεται  :Razz: 
Anyway, βγήκαμε offtopic.

----------


## NMaverick

Δοκιμαστικά έβαλα και εγώ το VOIPDISCOUNT και έκανα τα δοκιμαστικά μου. Σας πληροφορώ ότι μόνο χτες μιλούσα για πάνω από 10 λεπτά ανά κλήση χωρίς να με διακόψει και τελικά έκλεινα μόνος μου. Στο mail που μου στείλανε λέει 1 λεπτό ανα κλήση δωρεάν και μετά κόβεται (υποθέτω) αλλά και 300 λεπτά την εβδομάδα για 120 μέρες αν πληρώσω 10 ευρώ και μετά τις 120 μέρες χρεώνεται με π.χ. 10 λεπτά το λεπτό. Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω τους χρήστες του VOIPDISCOUNT είναι τα εξής:
1. μπορώ να κάνω για όσο καιρό θέλω τα free τηλεφωνήματα (έστω και αν με κόβουν όταν νομίζουν αυτοί) με τα όρια που βάζουν και ποια είναι τα όρια αυτά;
2. Έχω σκοπό να τα δώσω τα 10 ευρώ, δεν είναι και τίποτα, αλλά τα 300 λεπτά την εβδομάδα που λέει ο ποιητής όταν τελειώσουν η χρέωση αφαιρείται από τα 10 ευρώ που έχω δώσει ή είναι επιπλέον στην επόμενη πληρωμή (το επόμενο εξάμηνο 10ευρώ+τηλεφωνήματα);
3. Πως καταλαβαίνω ότι με χρεώνει 
- αν ξεχαστώ και μιλήσω παραπάνω φαίνεται πουθενά την ώρα που μιλάω (δεν εννοώ στην αρχή της κλήσης);
- Αν τελειώσουν οι free days συνεχίζω να παίρνω τηλεφωνήματα και τα χρεώνομαι κανονικά μέχρι να τα εξοφλήσω;
- Υπάρχει άνω όριο στην ώρα που μπορώ να μιλήσω με καποιον αριθμό;

Είπαν καποιοι ότι μπλοκάρεται η IP σου αν κάνεις πολλές κλήσεις και "χρωστάς", αφού η IP είναι δυναμική και όχι στατική ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και πως; (Καταλαβαίνω να μπλοκάρουν τα τηλέφωνα των προορισμών αλλά όχι το λογαριασμό, επειδή είναι πολύ εύκολο να φτιάξεις νέο)
Αν τους "χρωστάς" θα πρέπει να εξοφλήσεις και το χρέος και να πληρώσεις και τη συνδρομή ή αν πληρώσεις τη συνδρομή είσαι εντάξει (τα τελευταία αφορούν λογαριασμό φίλου)

Αν και οι ερωτήσεις δεν το δείχνουν, είμαι τόσο ευχαριστημένος από την υπηρεσία και την ποιότητά της που σκέφτομαι να την χρησιμοποιήσω για τα διεθνή μου τηλεφωνήματα (για τα αστικά και υπεραστικά περιμένω το HOL 2play) και ήδη την έχω συστήσει σε φίλους και γνωστούς, οι οποίοι με ρώτησαν τα όσα σας γράφω πιο πάνω. 10 ευρώ δεν φαίνεται να είναι τίποτα μπροστά σε αυτά που προσφέρουν.

Νίκος

----------


## tasos-tasos

δεν ειναι 10 λεπτα το λεπτο
ειναι 1 λεπτο το λεπτο σε σταθερο Ελλάδας
τσεκαρε λιγο τη σελιδα με τις χρεώσεις

απαντησεις
1. θα σε κοψει μετα απο ενα χρονικο συνολο που θα εχεις μιλησει, 20-30 λεπτά, δε το γνωρίζω, εχω κοψει τα τσαμπα προ πολλού, χρονος και βαλε
2. μολις υπερβεις τα 300, αρχιζει η χρεωση αναλογα με τον προορισμό που μιλάς
πχ Ελλάδα? ε τα 10 ευρώ θα γινουν 9,99 αν υπερβεις τα 300 λεπτα... μετά 9,98,   μετα 9,97
τις χρεώσεις θα το βλεπεις στη σελιδα της voipdiscount εκει οπου θα κανεις login και θα δεις το κουμπακι που γραφει recent calls
3. την χρεωση θα την καταλαβεις ειτε απο τη σελιδα ειτε απο το client προγραμμα που θα σου λεει πως δεν εχεις πια 10 ευρω αλλα 9,99
επισης στη σελιδα με τα recent calls δε θα σου γραφει πια Free στην χρεωση
αν τελειωσουν οι free days αρχιζεις να καταναλώνεις τα 10 ευρώ με 0,01 αν καλεις προς Ελλάδα. με λιγα λογια εχεις 1000 λεπτα να μιλησεις προς Ελλάδα, 1/3 της χρεωσης ΟΤΕ
αν πληρωσεις, δεν υπαρχει ανω οριο

το τι μπλοκαρει η εταιρεια δε το γνωριζεις, εχεις ενα προγραμμα που τρεχει μεσα στο pc σου
μπορει να βλεπουν email, προορισμους, hardware id... το κλειδι απο τα windows... oτιδηποτε

τα 10 ευρω φτανουν δηλαδη για 4 μηνες + 1000 λεπτα μετα, αν στους 4 μηνες δεν υπερβεις τα 300 ανα εβδομαδα

η ποιοτητα ειναι καλη γιατι οταν πεσαμε καποτε ολοι οι τσαμπα, καποτε βαρεθηκαμε και πληρωσαμε
για το καλο ολων μας, συμβουλεψε και τους φιλους σου να δωσουν 10 ευρω
δεν ειναι τιποτα. ειπαμε τσαμπα τσαμπα αλλα οχι ετσι. δωστου μια σταγονα νερο πριν πεθανει τελειως

για τα εντος Ελλαδος υπαρχει και το evoice της HOL και το icall της Αλτεκ, μπορεις να τα δοκιμασεις για κανενα μηνα και να δεις... εγω για ενα χρονο με icall εχω υπερκαλυψει απιστευτα εξοδα και τρυπες...

----------


## NMaverick

Καταρχήν σε ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, έχω διαβάσει και τη γνώμη σου περί "τσαμπατζήδων" και συμφωνώ ως προς το 99,9%. Αυτό το 0,01% που δεν συμφωνώ δεν είναι ως προς τη λογική αλλά ως προς το SIP settings και τα κινητά που αν καταφέρω να φτιάξω στο fritz το πρώτο και  κάνουν κάτι για το 2ο που βγαίνει πιο πολύ από τον ΟΤΕ θα είμαι 100% σύμφωνος μαζί σου. Βλέπεις, μια τέτοια διευκόλυνση πιστεύω ότι θα τελειοποιούσε (αφού οι ποιότητα θα διατηρηθεί σε υψηλά επίπεδα) την υπηρεσία. Πολύ θετικά τα όσα μου απάντησες και αφού από ότι λες είσαι και "παλιός" χρήστης ωφέλιμη είναι και η συμβουλή σου και θα τη μεταβιβάσω στους φίλους μου (ύστερα και από αυτό που μου είπες για το 10ευρω, τα χρήματά μας παίρνουν ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αξία). 
Τις χρεώσεις τις είχα δει, 0,010/min είναι ένα λεπτό το λεπτό, γιατί μπερδεύτηκα;

Για τα κινητά έχεις να προτείνεις τίποτα;

Νίκος

----------


## sagiadinos

Ολες αυτές οι εταιρείες(μαζί και οι Ελληνικές) δεν είναι κορόϊδα να περιμένουν πότε θα ευαρεστηθούμε εμείς να πληρώσουμε. Τα πάντα ΠΡΟΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ.

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Τις χρεώσεις τις είχα δει, 0,010/min είναι ένα λεπτό το λεπτό, γιατί μπερδεύτηκα;
> 
> Για τα κινητά έχεις να προτείνεις τίποτα;
> 
> Νίκος


χαρα μου αν μπορω να βοηθησω  κι εγω οπως με βοηθησαν
εγω υιοθετησα τo VoIP απο εδω μέσα
ναι το adslgr με βοηθησε να βαλω το VoIP σπιτι μου

αυτο που λες για τα cents
1 ευρώ = 1,00 ευρώ
10 cents ειναι το 1/10  δηλαδη 0,10
τα cents, το 1 cent ειναι 100 cent στο ευρώ, αρα 0,01
αυτο που ειδες ειναι προφανως για δεκαδικες στα ψιλα πολυ ψιλα
δηλαδη αν καποιος θελει στις δυο κλησεις να σου παρει 0,03
θα σου πει χρεώνω 0,015 δηλαδη 1,5 cents του ευρώ

το cent ειναι 1 εκατοστο... ελπιζω να το ξεδιαλυνες αυτο καλα στο μυαλο σου φιλε μου  :Wink: 

κινητό μονο το webcalldirect με 10 cents το λεπτό
ΟΤΕ και λοιποι χρεώνουν 0,1765 cents το λεπτο

επισης 12voip και justvoip αλλα αυτοί δεν προσφερουν sip
Μονο με το προγραμμα τους μπορεις 
βεβαια στα κινητα ειναι διαφορετικά τα πραγματα, συμπεριλαμβανεται ακομη μια τεχνολογια που ισως δεις καθυστερησεις στην ομιλια σου

δες το
http://backsla.sh/betamax
εχει συγκριτικο των πιο γνωστων εταιρειών κλωνων της Betamax
συγκρινεις και διαλεγεις αναλογα με τον προορισμο που σε συμφερει

για κινητα εγω για την ωρα εχω βολευτει με αυτα που δινουν οι ιδιες οι εταιρειες...
πχ οι χρεώσεις 1 λεπτο το λεπτο σε 2 αγαπημενα νουμερα κλπ
αν εχεις 4 νουμερα αγαπημένα, παρε αλλη μια καρτα

καλα τηλεφωνα και ευχαριστες ειδησεις σου ευχομαι

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Ολες αυτές οι εταιρείες(μαζί και οι Ελληνικές) δεν είναι κορόϊδα να περιμένουν πότε θα ευαρεστηθούμε εμείς να πληρώσουμε. Τα πάντα ΠΡΟΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΝΤΑΙ.


σου δινουν μια προγευση
voipdiscount και κλωνοι σου δινουν ενα διαθεσιμο σε χρονο κλησεων για δοκιμες

και η αλτεκ με το icall σου δινει ενα ευρω με την εγγραφή για δοκιμές...

δοκιμαζεις και αν θες αγοραζεις
δεν ειναι ασχημα

στο ζαχαροπλαστειο... σπανια δοκιμαζεις.. παντα αγοραζεις
αλλα επειδη υπαρχει η δυσπιστια του ιντερνετ και της νεας τεχνολογιας, πολυ καλα το εχουν διαμορφώσει κατά την γνωμη μου
δοκιμαζεις, γλυκαινεσαι, αγοραζεις  :One thumb up:

----------


## George_Prix

> δες το
> http://backsla.sh/bettamax
> εχει συγκριτικο των πιο γνωστων εταιρειών κλωνων της Betamax


Ειναι σιγουρα σωστο το link?  :Thinking: 

Μολις δοκιμασα να το ανοιξω και δεν ανοιγει.

----------


## ipo

http://backsla.sh/betamax , με ένα "t" είναι το σωστό.

----------


## themisomagos

για κάποιο λόγο...δεν μπορεις πλεον να πληρώσεις το voipdiscount με paypal,credit cards etc.έχει πολύ λίγες επιλοές διαθέσιμες...ξέρει κανείς τίποτα?
υγ. για να το δείτε θα πρέπει να κάνετε login στο account σας και να προσπαθήσετε να βάλετε χρήματα στο λογαριασμό σας.

----------


## George_Prix

> για κάποιο λόγο...δεν μπορεις πλεον να πληρώσεις το voipdiscount με paypal,credit cards etc.έχει πολύ λίγες επιλοές διαθέσιμες...ξέρει κανείς τίποτα?
> υγ. για να το δείτε θα πρέπει να κάνετε login στο account σας και να προσπαθήσετε να βάλετε χρήματα στο λογαριασμό σας.


Χμμμ.... μολις τσεκαρα το voipdiscount και εχει κανονικα paypal και καμποσα ακομα.

Δεν ξερω γιατι δε στα εμφανιζει.

----------


## George_Prix

> http://backsla.sh/betamax , με ένα "t" είναι το σωστό.


Τωρα μαλιστα.  :Wink: 

Πολυ καλος οδηγος.  :One thumb up:

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Τωρα μαλιστα. 
> 
> Πολυ καλος οδηγος.


σορρυ, ειπα θα το τσεκαρω μετα την ολοκληρωση του ποστ μου αλλα ξεχαστηκα
και χωρις το subdirectory, αν χτυπουσατε backsla.sh μετα εχει link για το betamax

ευχαριστω για την διορθωση και συγνωμη
το διορθωσα στο αρχικο μου ποστ

----------


## spartak

> για κάποιο λόγο...δεν μπορεις πλεον να πληρώσεις το voipdiscount με paypal,credit cards etc.έχει πολύ λίγες επιλοές διαθέσιμες...ξέρει κανείς τίποτα?
> υγ. για να το δείτε θα πρέπει να κάνετε login στο account σας και να προσπαθήσετε να βάλετε χρήματα στο λογαριασμό σας.


Οι επιλογές έχουν να κάνουν συχνά με τη χώρα που δηλώνει κάποιος. Ορισμένες χώρες έχουν περισσότερες επιλογές πληρωμής από άλλες.

----------


## tasos-tasos

> για κάποιο λόγο...δεν μπορεις πλεον να πληρώσεις το voipdiscount με paypal,credit cards etc.έχει πολύ λίγες επιλοές διαθέσιμες...ξέρει κανείς τίποτα?
> υγ. για να το δείτε θα πρέπει να κάνετε login στο account σας και να προσπαθήσετε να βάλετε χρήματα στο λογαριασμό σας.


εμενα με αφηνει, και με paypal, και με credit cards... και ολα... 

Visa 
Visa Electron 
MasterCard 
ChinaUnionPay 
PayPal 
MoneyBookers 
Regular Bank Transfer 
UKash
Western Union 
Voip Resellers
Redeem Voucher

----------


## nrg_polini

Επειδη εχω χασει επαφη τελευταια, ποιος κλονος ειναι ο καλυτερος για κλησεις phone2phone ; Μαλλον το http://www.nonoh.net/en/index.html ; Για σταθερα & κινητα Ελλαδος.

----------


## con

> Επειδη εχω χασει επαφη τελευταια, ποιος κλονος ειναι ο καλυτερος για κλησεις phone2phone ; Μαλλον το http://www.nonoh.net/en/index.html ; Για σταθερα & κινητα Ελλαδος.


Πολύ καλή τιμή για κινητά! Από ποιότητα πάντως σε σταθερά είχε καθυστέρηση 1sec. Φαντάζομαι για κινητά θα είναι κακή η ποιότητα. Γενικά οι κλήσεις προς κινητά μέσω betamax όποτε έχω δοκιμάσει είναι μόνο για παιχνίδι και όχι για σοβαρή συνομιλία.

----------


## Xouzouris

> για κάποιο λόγο...δεν μπορεις πλεον να πληρώσεις το voipdiscount με paypal,credit cards etc.έχει πολύ λίγες επιλοές διαθέσιμες...ξέρει κανείς τίποτα?
> υγ. για να το δείτε θα πρέπει να κάνετε login στο account σας και να προσπαθήσετε να βάλετε χρήματα στο λογαριασμό σας.


Μολις χτες ανανεωσα το credit μου με πιστωτικη στο voipdiscount (visa), κανενα προβλημα απολυτως.

----------


## tasos-tasos

> για κάποιο λόγο...δεν μπορεις πλεον να πληρώσεις το voipdiscount με paypal,credit cards etc.έχει πολύ λίγες επιλοές διαθέσιμες...ξέρει κανείς τίποτα?
> υγ. για να το δείτε θα πρέπει να κάνετε login στο account σας και να προσπαθήσετε να βάλετε χρήματα στο λογαριασμό σας.


μηπως... το ειχες τσακισει στα  δοκιμαστικα τσαμπε
και σου λεει... οχι δε θελω ουτε τα λεφτα σου τωρα φτανει?  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Whistle:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## spartak

> Πολύ καλή τιμή για κινητά! Από ποιότητα πάντως σε σταθερά είχε καθυστέρηση 1sec. Φαντάζομαι για κινητά θα είναι κακή η ποιότητα. Γενικά οι κλήσεις προς κινητά μέσω betamax όποτε έχω δοκιμάσει είναι μόνο για παιχνίδι και όχι για σοβαρή συνομιλία.


Την ίδια εντύπωση έχω και εγώ. Η ποιότητα στα Ελληνικά κινητά δεν είναι καλή. Δοκίμασα και το Νonoh και στις λίγες κλήσεις δεν ήταν ικανοποιητικός ο ήχος

----------


## themisomagos

> για κάποιο λόγο...δεν μπορεις πλεον να πληρώσεις το voipdiscount με paypal,credit cards etc.έχει πολύ λίγες επιλοές διαθέσιμες...ξέρει κανείς τίποτα?
> υγ. για να το δείτε θα πρέπει να κάνετε login στο account σας και να προσπαθήσετε να βάλετε χρήματα στο λογαριασμό σας.


άνοιξα νέο ακαουντ και με αφήνει να χρήσιμοποιήσω paypal (εννοείται πως έχω δηλώσει την ελλάδα χώρα προέλευσης)...μπαίνω πάλι στον άλλο λογαριασμό και βλέπω ότι δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κανέναν ον-λαιν τρόπο.
έχω διαθέσιμα μόνο money-order,bank transfer,western union,... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## teodor_ch

Uk -> Gr
ποιός είναι ο φθηνότερος αυτή τη στιγμή και με καλύτερη ποιότητα?

ήρθα για την εξεταστική Σεπτεμβρίου και χρειάζομαι να κάνω μερικά τηλεφωνήματα και θέλω να φύγω απο το skype μιας και τελείωσαν τα λεφτά μου εκεί.

δε με ενδιαφέρει sip για αρχή μιας και θα μιλάω μέσω pc. αργότερα όταν βρώ χρόνο και χρήμα θα το κοιτάξω.

κλείνω προς 12voip μεριά μιας και δεν έχει το per unique IP περιορισμό

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Uk -> Gr
> ποιός είναι ο φθηνότερος αυτή τη στιγμή και με καλύτερη ποιότητα?
> 
> ήρθα για την εξεταστική Σεπτεμβρίου και χρειάζομαι να κάνω μερικά τηλεφωνήματα και θέλω να φύγω απο το skype μιας και τελείωσαν τα λεφτά μου εκεί.
> 
> δε με ενδιαφέρει sip για αρχή μιας και θα μιλάω μέσω pc. αργότερα όταν βρώ χρόνο και χρήμα θα το κοιτάξω.
> 
> κλείνω προς 12voip μεριά μιας και δεν έχει το per unique IP περιορισμό


μολις πριν 1-2 σελιδες το γραψαμε

http://backsla.sh/betamax

----------


## teodor_ch

το έχω ψάξει αρκετά ήδη.
όλα τα υπόλοιπα εκτός του 12voip λένε για μοναδική ΙΡ
αλλά απο την άλλη στο 12voip διάβασα ότι τα 10 ευρώ φεύγουνε κατευθείαν για τα "freedays"

(όπως επίσης ρώτησα γιατί δεν έχω χρόνο να το ψάξω. ήθελα να δώ τί χρησιμοποιείτε εσείς  :Wink:  )

----------


## spartak

> Uk -> Gr
> ποιός είναι ο φθηνότερος αυτή τη στιγμή και με καλύτερη ποιότητα?
> 
> ήρθα για την εξεταστική Σεπτεμβρίου και χρειάζομαι να κάνω μερικά τηλεφωνήματα και θέλω να φύγω απο το skype μιας και τελείωσαν τα λεφτά μου εκεί.
> 
> δε με ενδιαφέρει sip για αρχή μιας και θα μιλάω μέσω pc. αργότερα όταν βρώ χρόνο και χρήμα θα το κοιτάξω.
> 
> κλείνω προς 12voip μεριά μιας και δεν έχει το per unique IP περιορισμό


είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν υπάρχει ο περιορισμός; Με τη Betamax δε μπορεί να είναι κανείς σίγουρος. θα πρότεινα να μην το θεωρείς δεδομένο.

Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και το www.raketu.com

----------


## tasos-tasos

αν θα εχεις υπερκαταναλωση παρε icall για κανενα μηνα με απεριοριστα για ενα μηνα
αν οχι παιξε σε betamax κλπ

----------


## frap

> κλείνω προς 12voip μεριά μιας και δεν έχει το per unique IP περιορισμό


Πως το αντιλαμβάνεστε το "per unique IP address" ;
Δεν μπορώ να βγάλω νόημα...

----------


## teodor_ch

ααν μέσα στη βδομάδα αλλάξει η ΙΡ σου χάνεις τον υπόλοιπο ελεύθερο χρόνο.
αυτό νομίζω σημαίνει εκτός αν δε μου τα έλεγε καλά ο συγκάτοικος πέρυσι

----------


## spartak

*Νομίζω* το per unique ip address σημαίνει ότι δε μπορείς να έχεις 2 κλώνους της εταιρίας και να έχεις τα δωρεάν λεπτά τους αθροιστικά. Δηλαδή αν είναι γραμμένος στο voipdiscount και στο justvoip και μπαίνεις από τον ίδιο υπολογιστή θα έχεις 300 λεπτά/βδομάδα και όχι 600. Αντίστοιχα αν έχεις shared ip με άλλους κλπ κλπ.

----------


## frap

Τείνω να πιστέψω τον spartak... δεν το είχα σκεφτεί συνολικά για όλους τους κλώνους.

Αν ίσχυε αυτό που λες teodor τότε με τις δυναμικές IP να αλλάζουν κάθε 3-5 μέρες θα είχαμε δει όλοι χρεώσεις.

----------


## George_Prix

> *Νομίζω* το per unique ip address σημαίνει ότι δε μπορείς να έχεις 2 κλώνους της εταιρίας και να έχεις τα δωρεάν λεπτά τους αθροιστικά. Δηλαδή αν είναι γραμμένος στο voipdiscount και στο justvoip και μπαίνεις από τον ίδιο υπολογιστή θα έχεις 300 λεπτά/βδομάδα και όχι 600. Αντίστοιχα αν έχεις shared ip με άλλους κλπ κλπ.


Λογικοτατο ακουγεται.  :Wink:

----------


## spartak

To πρόβλημα με τον κανόνα αυτό της betamax δημιουργείται κυρίως όταν μοιράζεσαι με άλλους την ίδια ip για διάφορους λόγους. Τότε γίνεται πολύ άδικο.....

----------


## giankyr

Το αντίθετο γίνεται? Να έχουμε δηλαδή ένα λογαριασμό VoipDiscount και να τον χρησιμοποιούμε από 2 υπολογιστές? Ντάξει, όχι ταυτόχρονα - αλλά να μη χρειάζεται login ξανά και ξανά.

----------


## teodor_ch

> Τείνω να πιστέψω τον spartak... δεν το είχα σκεφτεί συνολικά για όλους τους κλώνους.
> 
> Αν ίσχυε αυτό που λες teodor τότε με τις δυναμικές IP να αλλάζουν κάθε 3-5 μέρες θα είχαμε δει όλοι χρεώσεις.


μα αυτό γινόταν πέρυσι στο συγκάτοικο  :Wink: 

τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι μπορεί να φταίει και ο proxy της ντλ που μας περνάνε όλους απο μέσα  :Thumb down:

----------


## spartak

> Το αντίθετο γίνεται? Να έχουμε δηλαδή ένα λογαριασμό VoipDiscount και να τον χρησιμοποιούμε από 2 υπολογιστές? Ντάξει, όχι ταυτόχρονα - αλλά να μη χρειάζεται login ξανά και ξανά.


Αν δεν είναι ταυτόχρονα θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις Login ξανά. Αλλιώς πως;;

----------


## tasos-tasos

Per unique ip
η ιδια ip να μην βαρεσει 300+ λεπτά
αν λεει και μεσα σε 7 μερες
να μην κανει η ιδια ιp 300 λεπτα σε 7 μερες


οσο για το multiple login

ενω μιλουσε η μητερα μου απο ΑΤΑ στον ιδιο λογαριασμό
καλεσα κι εγω απο το software client

επιτρεπει

δεν εχω δοκιμασει 2 software clients ταυτοχρονα απο ιδια ip (εσωτερικό lan)

----------


## tasos-tasos

δοκιμασα nonoh
κλησεις προς κινητο ΧΑΛΙΑ

ναι με ακους? οχι δε σε ακουω... ξαναπαρε, δεν εχω καλο σημα εδω (δε ξερει οτι πηρα με VoIP)
κλησεις σε κινητό χαλια...

----------


## nrg_polini

Ποιος κλωνος εχει τη καλυτερη ποιοτητα προς σταθερα; Ή ειναι σε ολους το ιδιο;

----------


## George_Prix

> Ποιος κλωνος εχει τη καλυτερη ποιοτητα προς σταθερα; Ή ειναι σε ολους το ιδιο;


Εγω φιλε εχω την εντυπωση πως ολοι τα ιδια ειναι.

Αν εχεις καλη συνδεση μιλας μια χαρα.

Αν σερνεται η συνδεση σου ξεχασε το.

Απλα την ωρα που μιλας ουτε καν να σερφαρεις στο internet.

Για κατεβασματα και ανεβασματα ουτε συζητηση βεβαια.  :Wink:

----------


## minovg

> Ποιος κλωνος εχει τη καλυτερη ποιοτητα προς σταθερα; Ή ειναι σε ολους το ιδιο;





> Εγω φιλε εχω την εντυπωση πως ολοι τα ιδια ειναι.
> 
> Αν εχεις καλη συνδεση μιλας μια χαρα.
> 
> Αν σερνεται η συνδεση σου ξεχασε το.
> 
> Απλα την ωρα που μιλας ουτε καν να σερφαρεις στο internet.
> 
> Για κατεβασματα και ανεβασματα ουτε συζητηση βεβαια.


Εγώ πάντως με Voipdiscount μιλάω Α-Ψ-Ο-Γ-Α σε σταθερά Ελλάδας και Γερμανίας παρόλο που ανεβάζω συνεχώς επί 24ωρο. Δεν διακόπτω το upload μου που κυμαίνεται από 40-50. Μόνο όταν κατεβάζω φουλ έχει κάποιες μικροδιακοπές και αναγκάζομαι να το διακόψω λίγο για να μιλήσω άψογα.

----------


## George_Prix

> Εγώ πάντως με Voipdiscount μιλάω Α-Ψ-Ο-Γ-Α σε σταθερά Ελλάδας και Γερμανίας παρόλο που ανεβάζω συνεχώς επί 24ωρο. Δεν διακόπτω το upload μου που κυμαίνεται από 40-50. Μόνο όταν κατεβάζω φουλ έχει κάποιες μικροδιακοπές και αναγκάζομαι να το διακόψω λίγο για να μιλήσω άψογα.


Kαι εγω αψογα μιλαω αλλα μονο αν τα κλεισω ολα.  :Razz:

----------


## tasos-tasos

εγω πριν κανενα χρονο στην αρχή του 12μηνου που ειχα της Αλτεκ
χρειαζοταν εντελως αδεια την γραμμη μου
μετα δε ξερω,εκανε κατι η Forthnet? o OTE? μιλαω κατεβαζω ανεβαζω σερφαρω
προβλημα κανενα
παλιοτερα επρεπε να εχω netlimiter κλπ... τωρα... λες και παιζει απο αλλη γραμμη το VoIP
(ειτε icall είτε betamax κλωνος)

σημειωση. το ρουτερ μου δεν υποστηριζει QoS 100 %
μαλιστα το QoS δε ξερω αν ειναι active
καθως εχω μπει σε ενα QoS menu με copy το λινκ απο αλλον φιλο με το Dlink 664 (εγω εχω το 604)

παντα ειναι θεμα γραμμων, ποιοτητας γραμμων, φόρτου Dslam, φυσαει δε φυσαειιι (πλακα κανω) αρκετοι αναριθμητοι παραγοντες

για Ελλαδα παντως και χωρις το προβλημα των 300 λεπτων εχω επιλεξει Icall

----------


## George_Prix

To περιεργο ειναι πως η γραμμη μου ειναι πολυ καλη για 2mbit. 

Ολη μερα με 225KB/s κατεβαζω, αλλα και παλι για να μιλησω με VOIP τα κλεινω ολα.  :Thinking:

----------


## yannisc

> ποιο discount? voipdiscount? και αυτο voip ειναι...
> 
> για συγκριτικο μεταξυ των κλωνων της betamax
> 
> backsla.sh/betamax


Το www.compare-voip-rates.com μάλλον είναι πιο ενημερωμένο και είναι δικής μου κατασκευής  :Smile:  (σχόλια δεκτά)

----------


## George_Prix

> Το www.compare-voip-rates.com μάλλον είναι πιο ενημερωμένο και είναι δικής μου κατασκευής  (σχόλια δεκτά)


Μπραβο ρε τσακαλι.  :One thumb up: 

Καλη προσπαθεια.  :Wink:

----------


## maxorfo

> Το www.compare-voip-rates.com μάλλον είναι πιο ενημερωμένο και είναι δικής μου κατασκευής  (σχόλια δεκτά)



Μπράβο, αξιέπαινη προσπάθεια  :Clap:

----------


## BoGe

> Το www.compare-voip-rates.com μάλλον είναι πιο ενημερωμένο και είναι δικής μου κατασκευής  (σχόλια δεκτά)


Συγχαρητήρια, καλό θα ήταν όμως να ήταν στα ελληνικά.

----------


## ipo

Πολύ καλή προσπάθεια. Μπράβο!

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Το www.compare-voip-rates.com μάλλον είναι πιο ενημερωμένο και είναι δικής μου κατασκευής  (σχόλια δεκτά)


πολυ καλο
σε οποια γλωσσα και να το ειχες, και στα Σουαχιλικα...
δε μπορουμε να δουμε κατι να παει μπροστα... πρεπει να πουμε καλο αλλα αν ηταν ετσι θα ηταν καλυτερο...

μπραβο yannisc

----------


## nrg_polini

> Συγχαρητήρια, καλό θα ήταν όμως να ήταν στα ελληνικά.


Τα οποια Ελληνικα μιλανε 10εκ ενω τα Αγγλικα μερικα δισεκ  :Razz:  

Εξαιρετικη προσπαθεια!  :Respekt:

----------


## tasos-tasos

καθε προσπαθεια αξιζει να επικροτειται και να χειροκροτειται και να ενθαρρυνεται
για αλλη μια φορα μπραβο

αλλο θεμα... το Nonoh στελνει δωρεαν μηνυματα προς Ελλάδα
το δοκιμασα και δεν αφαιρεί credit
λετε να ειναι σαν το voipbuster τα μηνυματα? 250 τον μηνα?

η σου τα εχει free οσο διαρκουν τα freedays και μετα χρεώνει 1 cent το μηνυμα

για οσους δε το δοκιμασαν ενημερωνω πως οταν κανει την συνδεση των 2 αριθμων
αντιστοιχα στον καθενα εμφανιζει αναγνωριση τον αλλον αριθμο
μολις το δοικμασα σημερα και με credit μεσα

----------


## George_Prix

> αλλο θεμα... το Nonoh στελνει δωρεαν μηνυματα προς Ελλάδα
> το δοκιμασα και δεν αφαιρεί credit


Τελικα το nonoh το φταξανε μαλλον αποκλειστικα για Ελλαδα  :Razz: 

Free σε σταθερα, τις φθηντερες χρεωσεις απο ολα στα κινητα μας και τωρα αυτο με τα μηνυματα.  :Wink:

----------


## tasos-tasos

να επαιζε και SIP
και να ειχε και client...
εχω φτασει σε σημειο να μη χρησιμοποιω τα free και να στελνω απο κινητο
βαριεμαι να ανοιγω σελιδα...

αλλο να εχει το client και το εικονακι κατω δεξια
και αλλο να το εχεις το τηλεφωνο στην συσκευη μολις σηκωσεις
θα μου πεις τα θες ολα δικα σου

εμ αφου γινονται... και ειναι της ιδιας εταιρειας... πχ webcalldirect 10 cents η χρεωση
και sip και software client

τι? θα κοστισει πολυ το budget να βαλει προγραμματιστη να φτιαξει το client?
αφου τον ιδιο κωδικα θα παρει, τον εχει ετοιμο...

anyway...καλα ειμαστε και παλι... φτηνα την βγαζουμε... λιγο η ποιοτητα με τα κινητα να μην ηταν τοοοοοοοσο χαλια...
και ολα τζετ

αντε να μπει κανενα wimax... να εχουμε voip παντου

ναι για τα μηνυματα εστειλα μερικα και περιμενα να δω μειον καποιο ποσο στο credit
παω στο recent calls
βλεπω sms to xxxxxxxxxx FREE

παω στο sms rates

sms to Greece Free
http://www.nonoh.net/en/smsrates.html#letg

Μονο προσοχη στο username Που θα επιλεξετε κατα την εγγραφη
γιατι αυτο θα εμφανιζεται ως αποστολεας στα μηνυματα
και δεν εχει διαδικασια επιβεβαιωσης κινητου οπως στα αλλα clients για να εμφανιζεται το κινητο σας
αρα προσοχη στο username σας... (να ειναι κατι ευπρεπές...  :Smile:  )

----------


## spartak

Πολύ καλό.

----------


## tasos-tasos

επιστρεφω να διορθωσω για το nonoh για να μην με μαλωσει κανεις

σημερα στην ζευξη των κλησεων και στα 2 μερη βγαζει αποκρυψη

εχτες μου εμφανιζε το νουμερο1 στην συσκευη2 και το νουμερο2 στην συσκευη1
σημερα αλλαξε

----------


## spartak

H ποιότητα πάντως στα κινητά Ελλάδας δεν είναι καλή.

----------


## George_Prix

> H ποιότητα πάντως στα κινητά Ελλάδας δεν είναι καλή.


Εχεις δει διαφορα στην ποιοτητα οταν παιρνεις σε κινητο συγκριτικα με τα σταθερα?  :Thinking:

----------


## tasos-tasos

εκανα τα απαραιτητα τεστ δοκιμες
λοιπον και στα σταθερα ειναι χαλια
απορω γιατι επελεξαν αυτο το συστημα
καθως ειναι 2 κλησεις voip σε συνδεση με αποτελεσμα... οποιοδηποτε φαινομενο καθυστερησης και echo να εχεις την πιθανοτητα να το εχεις εις διπλουν

η καθυστερηση ειναι η ιδια και στα σταθερα
και πολυ χαμηλη η ενταση φωνης

εκανα πολλα τεστ με αλλαγη συσκευων
παντα η συσκευη1 ακουγε τον αριθμο2 πολυ χαμηλα
η συσκευη2 ακουγε τον αριθμο1 καλα απο ενταση
αλλα και οι 2 ειχαν καθυστερηση delay

καλη η χρεωση, καλα τα μηνυματα, αλλα quality ....fatality

----------


## tasos-tasos

μολις παρατηρησα, δωρεαν sms και απο webcalldirect

----------


## bobz2335

> Το www.compare-voip-rates.com μάλλον είναι πιο ενημερωμένο και είναι δικής μου κατασκευής  (σχόλια δεκτά)


1) Λες : "*Select the destination you want to call:*".  Δηλαδή η πηγή (ο τηλεφωνητής) είναι πάντα από Ελλάδα?

2) Το Skype γιατί δεν το βγάζει?

----------


## tasos-tasos

1) Δεν μας ενδιαφερει το source αλλα το destination... δηλαδη το interconnection. η διασυνδεση Voip ---> pstn ποιο ειναι το market bargain της εταιρειας...
αρα παντα σου μιλαει σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις για το destination
το origin, ο αρχικός, ας ειναι και απο τον δορυφόρο της Nasa... αφου απο νετ ξεκιναει

internet (Voip) ---> voip provider ---> pstn gateway interconnection

----------


## spartak

> μολις παρατηρησα, δωρεαν sms και απο webcalldirect


Να έφταναν και στον παραλήπτη θα ήταν καλά. Καλύτερα 1Ct/μην παρά τζάμπα και να μη φτάνουν...(Από όσα έστειλα σε cosmote δεν έφτασε κανένα)

----------


## tasos-tasos

spartak... εμενα πηγαινουν ολα, αμεσως...

----------


## giankyr

Δοκίμασα VoipBuster για κλήση σε κινητό Κύπρου χρησιμοποιώντας το Phone to Phone. Η ποιότητα ήταν πάρα πολύ καλή και για μια κλήση 11 λεπτών η χρέωση ήταν κάτι λιγότερο από €0,60!

----------


## BoGe

> Τα οποια Ελληνικα μιλανε 10εκ ενω τα Αγγλικα μερικα δισεκ  
> 
> Εξαιρετικη προσπαθεια!


Τώρα τι είναι αυτό που έγραψες;
Άρα λοιπόν να αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε Αγγλικά σύμφωνα με την λογική σου.
Θα μπορούσε να βάλει επιλογή γλώσσας.

----------


## sdikr

> Τώρα τι είναι αυτό που έγραψες;
> Άρα λοιπόν να αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε Αγγλικά σύμφωνα με την λογική σου.
> Θα μπορούσε να βάλει επιλογή γλώσσας.



το έχει κάνει η vivodi  σε συνεργασία με την telle

----------


## tasos-tasos

Off Topic





> Τώρα τι είναι αυτό που έγραψες;
> Άρα λοιπόν να αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε Αγγλικά σύμφωνα με την λογική σου.
> Θα μπορούσε να βάλει επιλογή γλώσσας.


εννοει οτι κανοντας στο στα Αγγλικα απευθυνεται σε ενα μεγαλυτερο ευρυτερο κοινο

ενω κανοντας στο στα Ελληνικά, σε ενα πολυ μικρότερο

και κανοντας στο στα Αγγλικα δεν καταντά μη προσβασιμο και απροσιτο για τους Ελληνες

και το "θα μπορουσε να βαλει επιλογή γλώσσας"

εχεις αναρωτηθει ποσο του πηρε να το κατασκευάσει?
και τι χρειαζεται για την μετάφραση?

μπορεις να το μεταφρασεις εσυ αν θες να του το στειλεις να το προσθέσει
μη δουμε καλη προσπαθεια και καλη δουλεια, αμεσως να την επικρινουμε και να την κατακρινουμε?

----------


## BoGe

> το έχει κάνει η vivodi  σε συνεργασία με την telle


Δεν κατάλαβα, τι έχει κάνει;

----------


## BoGe

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> εννοει οτι κανοντας στο στα Αγγλικα απευθυνεται σε ενα μεγαλυτερο ευρυτερο κοινο
> 
> ενω κανοντας στο στα Ελληνικά, σε ενα πολυ μικρότερο
> 
> ...


Είπα ότι έχει κάλη καλή δουλειά και μπράβο του.
Δεν είπα να βάλει ΜΟΝΟ ελληνικά.
Τα υπομενού όντως θέλουν αρκετό χρόνο και κόπο, αλλά έστω η βασική σελίδα δεν θα ήταν άσχημο να έχει επιλογή και για τα ελληνικά. 
Τα αρχικά κείμενα από ότι θυμάμαι δεν είναι πολλά και δεν θα είναι δυσκολο να μπουν σε άλλη σελίδα αν το επιθυμεί κάποιος στα ελληνικά.
Δεν είναι θέμα πόσοι θα την διαβάζουν, αλλά δίνεται μια αφορμή να φαίνεται η γλώσσα μας, έστω και σαν επιλογή, και τα υπομενού και οι δυνδυασμοί χωρών ας μένανε στα Αγγλικά.

----------


## Lumens

Καλησπέρα, έφτιαξα στην κοπέλα μου έναν λογαριασμό voipdiscount και σε αυτόν κάνει register το fritzbox που χρησιμοποιεί. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η ποιότητα 7 στις 10 είναι τραγική, με τεράστια καθυστέρηση (πάνω από 10sec) στη συνομιλία, και άλλες φορές ο συνομιλητής της ακούγεται σαν ρομπότ. 3 στις 10 φορές η συνομιλία μπορεί να διεξαχθεί κανονικά! Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω εντοπίσει κάποιο χρονικό pattern που γίνεται αυτό, δηλαδή φαίνεται να είναι άσχετο με την ώρα. Έχω δηλώσει στο fritz να χρησιμοποιεί τον codec για περιορισμένο bandwidth, αλλά δε φαίνεται να άλλαξε κάτι.

Υπάρχει κάτι που μου διαφεύγει; Με κάποιο άλλο voipprovider μήπως αλλάξει κάτι; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## George_Prix

> Καλησπέρα, έφτιαξα στην κοπέλα μου έναν λογαριασμό voipdiscount και σε αυτόν κάνει register το fritzbox που χρησιμοποιεί. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η ποιότητα 7 στις 10 είναι τραγική, με τεράστια καθυστέρηση (πάνω από 10sec) στη συνομιλία, και άλλες φορές ο συνομιλητής της ακούγεται σαν ρομπότ. 3 στις 10 φορές η συνομιλία μπορεί να διεξαχθεί κανονικά! Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχω εντοπίσει κάποιο χρονικό pattern που γίνεται αυτό, δηλαδή φαίνεται να είναι άσχετο με την ώρα. Έχω δηλώσει στο fritz να χρησιμοποιεί τον codec για περιορισμένο bandwidth, αλλά δε φαίνεται να άλλαξε κάτι.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάτι που μου διαφεύγει; Με κάποιο άλλο voipprovider μήπως αλλάξει κάτι; Ευχαριστώ!


Eγω φιλε οποτε ειχα προβλημα με το internet δε δουλευε το VOIP.
Δεν ξερω βεβαια τι παιζει με το fritz αλλα δε νομιζω αυτο να ειναι προβλημα.

----------


## ipo

Lumens, αν θέλετε να μιλάτε μεταξύ σας, τότε χρησιμοποιήστε evoice της HOL ή i-call της Altec. Η ποιότητα είναι πολύ καλύτερα από εκείνη της betamax και η μεταξύ σας επικοινωνία φυσικά δωρεάν.

----------


## tasos-tasos

αν θυμαστε τα δωρεαν sms που εδινε καποτε το voipbuster...
ετσι και τωρα ... το περιμενα... και ηθελα να πω... πως... πως γινεται? να στελνω sms ΔΩΡΕΑΝ να φαινεται ο αριθμός μου και να μη χρεωνεται τιποτα παρά το ότι χρησιμοποιούνται οι κεραίες των εταιρειών κινητής?

σας ενημερώνω πως μετά από ΑΡΚΕΤΑ μηνυματα ομολογώ, οτι τα μηνυματα αρχισαν να μου χρεώνονται στο webcalldirect

οπως ειχε γινει με το voipbuster πριν μηνες... ετσι και τωρα
μαλλον αν δε κανω λαθος οπως τοτε που πανω απο τα 250 μηνυματα ανα μήνα σε χρέωνε, ειδα ξαφνικά τα credit να μειώνονται και τα sms να χρεώνονται 5 cents

ε ηταν πολυ καλό για να ειναι αληθινό



> ** webcalldirect reserves the right after a certain amount of SMS to start charging sms for the default rate.


μετανιώνω που εβαλα λεφτά στο Nonoh χωρίς να δοκιμασω ποιοτητα, και η ποιοτητα και σε σταθερα και κινητα ειναι απαισια....

edit
μολις μπηκα στον λογαριασμο μου στο Nonoh και ειδα οτι και εκει με χρεωσε για το μηνυμα
ξαφνικα την ιδια στιγμη και στα 2 λιγο χλωμό

αρα... ή κανουν trace τις ip... ή αποφασίσαν αποτομα να χρεώσουν?
οχι.. ακομα free γραφουν στα sms rates

αρα πολυ πιθανό να κανουν συσχετισμό των accounts απο την ip
γιατι και να μη γινεται ο ελεγχος απο τα software clients που τρεχουμε στα pc μας
εν ολίγοις, ο κραχτης δουλεψει
και ο Ελληνάρας (εγώ) τσιμπησε το δολωμα... δε παραπονιεμαι... για τα 10+10 που εδωσα στους 2 λογαριασμούς τα εχω παρει πισω προ πολλου...

και ελεγα πως θα τα φαω τα 10 ευρώ στον Nonoh αφου η τηλεφωνία ειναι χαλια με αυτη την υπηρεσία
ε με μηνυματα

----------


## Lumens

> Lumens, αν θέλετε να μιλάτε μεταξύ σας, τότε χρησιμοποιήστε evoice της HOL ή i-call της Altec. Η ποιότητα είναι πολύ καλύτερα από εκείνη της betamax και η μεταξύ σας επικοινωνία φυσικά δωρεάν.


Θα δοκιμάσω και με Evoice και βλέπουμε!

----------


## Hannibal

Δε ξέρω το γιατί αλλά όταν καλώ Αμερική , Καναδά κλπ με το Voipdiscount και  12voip η ποιότητα φωνής είναι πραγματικά τέλεια , .όταν όμως καλώ El-Lada ακούγεται λες και μιλώ μέσα από πηγάδι (ή σπηλιά)  :Whistle:

----------


## minovg

> Δε ξέρω το γιατί αλλά όταν καλώ Αμερική , Καναδά κλπ με το Voipdiscount και  12voip η ποιότητα φωνής είναι πραγματικά τέλεια , .όταν όμως καλώ El-Lada ακούγεται λες και μιλώ μέσα από πηγάδι (ή σπηλιά)


Έχει βελτιωθεί πάρα πολύ τελευταία και για Ελλάδα, το ξαναείπαμε.

----------


## petemil

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ως καινούριος στο voipdiscount ? 
Όταν λέει οτι τα 120 freedays που έχω έχουν το εξής όριο :


* Max 300 minutes per week of free calls, measured over the last 7 days and per unique IP address. Unused free minutes cannot be taken to the following week(s). If limit is exceeded the normal rates apply.

Αυτο σημαίνει οτι αν φτάσω τα 300min/week και κάνω πχ ένα reset στο router και αλλάξει η ip θα έχω κι άλλα 300 ?

----------


## frap

Όχι, αυτό σημαίνει ότι όταν δύο διαφορετικοί λογαριασμοί βγαίνουν από το ίδιο IP,  αυτοί οι δύο αθροίζονται για να επαληθευθεί ο περιορισμός. Οπότε ΚΑΙ οι δύο θα έχουν σύνολο το πολύ 300min/last 7 days και όχι 300 ο καθένας.

Έχει αναλυθεί σε προηγούμενο post, γύρνα μερικές σελίδες πίσω ή κάνε search.

----------


## petemil

Οκ . Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση...

----------


## StarGazeR

Θα βάλω VoIP εντός των ημερών...θυμάμαι μέχρι πριν ένα χρόνο at least που έδινες στο voipbuster 5€ και είχες δωρεάν τηλεφωνήματα σε διάφορες χώρες (μεταξύ των οποίων και η Ελλάδα η οποία πλέον δεν αναφέρεται πια ως δωρεάν προορισμος στο site) μια για πάντα.
Υπάρχει κάποιος provider που κάνει κάτι ανάλογο τώρα και δέχεται paypal?
Ευχαριστώ 


Ευχαριστώ!  :One thumb up:

----------


## tasos-tasos

http://www.compare-voip-rates.com/index.php
δημιουργια συμφορουμιτη μας


και
http://backsla.sh/betamax

βλεπεις και συγκρινεις
και αναλογα πραττεις

παιρνεις εναν τετοιο λογαριασμό αν πιστευεις οτι δε θα φτανεις τα 300 λεπτα ανα εβδομαδα
η παιρνεις ενα icall unlimited και ενα voip ξενου provider για worldwide κλησεις
αν και το icall δινει και αυτο κλησεις προς Ζωνη1
δες στο αναλογο site ποιες χωρες περιλαμβανονται

----------


## StarGazeR

Ευχαριστώ πολυ, ψάχνω όμως για κατι ανάλογο με αυτό που είχε το voip buster πριν λίγο καιρό, σου έδινε credits 5€ και αν εσύ δεν μιλούσες με χώρες που χρεωνονται, απλά, δεν σε χρέωνε ποτέ για τίποτα και είχες τηλέφωνο απεριόριστα χωρίς συνδρομή...

----------


## tasos-tasos

ε ολες αυτες που θα δεις να λεει χρεωση 0
αυτο ειναι
τι δε καταλαβες?
το ιδιο λεμε και οι 2 ακριβως

----------


## Xouzouris

> Ευχαριστώ πολυ, ψάχνω όμως για κατι ανάλογο με αυτό που είχε το voip buster πριν λίγο καιρό, σου έδινε credits 5€ και αν εσύ δεν μιλούσες με χώρες που χρεωνονται, απλά, δεν σε χρέωνε ποτέ για τίποτα και είχες τηλέφωνο απεριόριστα χωρίς συνδρομή...


Voipdiscount. Βαζεις 10 ευρω και σου δινει 120 μερες τζαμπα τηλεφωνηματα προς συγκεκριμενους προορισμους (Ελλαδα και Ην. Βασιλειο ειναι μεσα) εφ'οσον δεν ξεπερνας τα 300 λεπτα την εβδομαδα οπως ειπε ο Τασος (χρεωνεσαι τα τηλεφωνηματα  απο τα 300 λεπτα και μετα). 

Μετα το περας των 4 μηνων τα 10 ευρω δεν χανονται, αλλα μπορεις να τα χρησιμοποιησεις για τηλεφωνηματα με χρεωση κανονικα. Προσωπικα για να καταλαβεις, εβαλα λεφτα τον Φλεβαρη και ξαναεβαλα τελη Αυγουστου. Επιπλεον, ειναι συμβατο με οποιον SIP client θελεις, αρα και με ATA/VoIP phones.

----------


## tasos-tasos

δεν ειναι μονο voidiscount. και εγω μπορουσα καλλιστα στην προηγουμενη απαντηση να ειχα γραψει ενα σκετο
voipdiscount α τελειωνει

εδωσα τα Links για να δει τι τον συμφερει και απο αποψης κινητων
και τα 2 links εχουν συγκριτικο
για αυτο το εδωσα
για να δει απο μονος του
τωρα αν καποιος βαριεται να πατησει με το ποντικι του το Link εγω τι αλλο να κανω

δινουμε τα Link, αν ειναι δυσκολο να δεις στο Instructions και αν εχει sip...

----------


## Xouzouris

Eχεις απολυτο δικιο. 

Απλα εδωσα μια αμεση λυση σε περιπτωση που αισθανοταν πελαγωμενος με τοσες επιλογες. Εννοειται πως η βελτιστη λυση ειναι η συγκριση των διαφορων providers και η επιλογη αυτου που μας βολευει καλυτερα, οπως προτεινες παραπανω.

----------


## cris28

www.justvoip.com
Και φθηνές κλήσεις σε κινητά Ελλάδος

----------


## marioscs

> www.justvoip.com
> Και φθηνές κλήσεις σε κινητά Ελλάδος


το μόνο κακό είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα SIP  :Sad:

----------


## InVADeR

> www.justvoip.com
> Και φθηνές κλήσεις σε κινητά Ελλάδος


Eιχα voipdiscount και τωρα οπου ναναι τελειωνη και δεν ξερω ποιο να βαλω, απο οτι ειδα το justvoip ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο σε χρεωσης με το voipdiscount και εχει και φθηνοτερες χρεωσης προς κινητα οποτε με βλεπω κατα εκει μερια

Υπαρχει και καποιο αλλο που να ειναι παρομιο σαν τα παραπανω ?

Και κατι ακομα για το justvoip, βαζεις τα 10 ευρω και μετα εχεις για 120 days της κλησεις δωρεαν και τα 10 ευρω που εβαλες για να κανεις οποιεσδιποτε αλλες κλησης σε κινητα πχ οπως και στο voipdiscount ?

----------


## tasos-tasos

στο voipdiscount ειχες sip 
οτι και να κανεις παντως μη βιαστεις να βαλεις λεφτα οπως εκανα εγω στο nonoh και το μετανιωσα....
αν ειναι στην ιδια ποιοτητα, ισως η νεα φουρνια κλωνων της betamax, τοτε...
voipdiscount και webcalldirect ξανα και ξανα...
και sip, και client software και ανεκτη ποιοτητα...

----------


## InVADeR

> στο voipdiscount ειχες sip 
> οτι και να κανεις παντως μη βιαστεις να βαλεις λεφτα οπως εκανα εγω στο nonoh και το μετανιωσα....
> αν ειναι στην ιδια ποιοτητα, ισως η νεα φουρνια κλωνων της betamax, τοτε...
> voipdiscount και webcalldirect ξανα και ξανα...
> και sip, και client software και ανεκτη ποιοτητα...


Sip ειχε αλλα εγω μονο με το client του το χρησημοπηουσα, ενωεις να προσεχω απο αποψη ποιοτητας η κατι αλλο ? Οχι οτι βιαζομαι αλλα εντξει δεν βλεπω και πολα που να ειναι ιδιου τυπου με το voipdiscount και δεν βλεπω και καποιες αλλες διαφορες μεταξυ των 2 αλλα το 1 εχει σχεδον τα μισα λευτα για κληση προς κινητα οπου και συμφερει μερικες κλησεις που κανω...

----------


## tasos-tasos

μπορει να βολευεσαι με το client
αλλα.. γνωριζεις πως οι περισσοτεροι προτιμουν sip
γιατι
1. με κλειστο pc
2. δεν χρειαζεται να φορας ακουστικα
3. βαζεις ενα ασυρματο απλο τηλεφωνο.
4. δεν χρειαζεται να ρυθμιζεις line in/out της καρτας ηχου τα settings
για αυτο και το ανεφερα ως μειονεκτημα
γιατι οι περισσοτεροι το θελουν/θελουμε
ναι εχει καλυτερες τιμες
αν ειχε και sip θα το προτιμουσα κι εγω
το software και μονο αυτο δεν ειναι τοσο θετικο στοιχειο για εμενα
η απουσια sip για μενα ειναι ανατρεπτικος παραγοντας
και θεωρω για ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο συμβαινει το ιδιο

για το τι να προσεξεις, ηταν απλα απο θεμα ποιοτητας
εγω πηγα και εβαλα λεφτα στο nonoh χωρις να κανω καν δοκιμαστικη (μη με χαρακτηρισεις, ξερω)
εκανα δοκιμαστικη με το justvoip, καλο ακουστηκε...
αλλα no sip no party

----------


## marioscs

> μπορει να βολευεσαι με το client
> αλλα.. γνωριζεις πως οι περισσοτεροι προτιμουν sip
> γιατι
> 1. με κλειστο pc
> 2. δεν χρειαζεται να φορας ακουστικα
> 3. βαζεις ενα ασυρματο απλο τηλεφωνο.
> 4. δεν χρειαζεται να ρυθμιζεις line in/out της καρτας ηχου τα settings
> για αυτο και το ανεφερα ως μειονεκτημα
> γιατι οι περισσοτεροι το θελουν/θελουμε
> ...


φίλε Τάσος, αν ξέρεις, στο nonoh, όταν κάνεις κλήσει phone-to-phone σε free προορισμό, σε χρεώνει κάτι?

----------


## tasos-tasos

οχι, αλλα πρεπει να γινει κατανοητο πως αν η κληση διαρκέσει 2 λεπτα
εχουν μετρηθει 4
αν δεν ειναι free και οι 2
τοτε θα χρεωθεις μια φορα για τον εναν και μια για τον αλλον
δηλαδη, το ξαναλεω, να το καταλαβουμε ολοι, ειναι 2 κλησεις
μπορει ο ενας να εινα free προορισμός και ο αλλος κινητό
θα χρεωθεις μια κληση προς κινητο

αν ειναι και τα 2 free προορισμοί
ο ελευθερός χρόνος να το καταλαβουμε αυτό καλα, ειναι ΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ 2
πόσο λεει? 300 λεπτά?
επειδη ειναι 2 κλησεις... ειναι 150 λεπτα τα free παιδια!!! προσεχτε το αυτό!!!

----------


## marioscs

> οχι, αλλα πρεπει να γινει κατανοητο πως αν η κληση διαρκέσει 2 λεπτα
> εχουν μετρηθει 4
> αν δεν ειναι free και οι 2
> τοτε θα χρεωθεις μια φορα για τον εναν και μια για τον αλλον
> δηλαδη, το ξαναλεω, να το καταλαβουμε ολοι, ειναι 2 κλησεις
> μπορει ο ενας να εινα free προορισμός και ο αλλος κινητό
> θα χρεωθεις μια κληση προς κινητο
> 
> αν ειναι και τα 2 free προορισμοί
> ...


WoW ! σοβαρά μιλάς? το κουφό τελείως... σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου !!

----------


## tasos-tasos

λογικο δεν ειναι?
αν κανεις κληση mobile<->mobile τι θα χρεώσει?

ενα κινητό?
οχι... τον χρονο και για τα 2
ωραιο τρικ ε?

αν ο ενας προορισμός εχει χρεωση 5, και ο αλλος 15 ανα λεπτο

τοτε 20 θα χρεωθει η κληση
μη σου πω οτι μετραει στον εναν οσο ο αλλος ακομη κανει ringing

----------


## Hwoarang

Παιδια έχετε ping με 

www.voipbuster.com
www.voipdiscount.com
και οτι άλλο έχει η betamax?

Με otenet σύνδεση δεν έχω ping

----------


## marioscs

> Παιδια έχετε ping με 
> 
> www.voipbuster.com
> www.voipdiscount.com
> και οτι άλλο έχει η betamax?
> 
> Με otenet σύνδεση δεν έχω ping


nop...

----------


## ipo

Ούτε με FORTHnet γίνεται ping.

----------


## con

Ούτε από ΟΝ γίνεται ping, γίνεται timed out. Αλλά στο site μπαίνω μετά από αρκετή αναμονή.

----------


## spartak

> Παιδια έχετε ping με 
> 
> www.voipbuster.com
> www.voipdiscount.com
> και οτι άλλο έχει η betamax?
> 
> Με otenet σύνδεση δεν έχω ping


Στο site μπαίνεις μέσω web?

Εγώ μπαίνω κανονικά. Ping δε δέχεται. Το έχουν μπλοκάρει αυτοί λογικά

----------


## makiavely

> Μετα το περας των 4 μηνων τα 10 ευρω δεν χανονται, αλλα μπορεις να τα χρησιμοποιησεις για τηλεφωνηματα με χρεωση κανονικα. Προσωπικα για να καταλαβεις, εβαλα λεφτα τον Φλεβαρη και ξαναεβαλα τελη Αυγουστου. Επιπλεον, ειναι συμβατο με οποιον SIP client θελεις, αρα και με ATA/VoIP phones.


Ρε παιδια μισο λεπτο... σε ολους αυτους τους παροχους που αγοραζεις freedays ,οταν δωσεις 10 ε και αγορασεις 4 μηνες σου μενουν και τα 10 ε μετα για κλησεις ή οχι??

Δεν νομιζω να σου μενουν και δεν ειναι λογικο. Με αυτα αγορασες τις freedays.

Ας πει οποιος ξερει τι ισχυει. Συγκεκριμενα για 12voip ενδιαφερομαι να μαθω .

----------


## ipo

Στο voipdiscount σου μένουν τα 10 ευρώ. Δηλαδή με 10 ευρώ ενεργοποιείς για 4 μήνες τις δωρεάν κλήσεις, αλλά ταυτόχρονα τα 10 ευρώ τα έχεις για κατανάλωση σε μη δωρεάν κλήσεις. Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει στο 12voip.

----------


## minovg

Εγώ έχω 14,67€ μέσα και δε ξέρω πώς θα ξοδευτούν αυτά... Μάλιστα σε 5-6 μέρες λήγει και το άλλο 4μηνο οπότε για να συνεχίσω να έχω φρι κλήσεις πρέπει να βάλω κι άλλο 10ρικο κλπ κλπ κλπ.  :Razz:  Μιλάω για voipdiscount.

----------


## tasos-tasos

ναι, τα 10 ευρώ θα καταναλωθουν σε μη δωρεάν προορισμους κατά το 4μηνο η με νορμαλ χρεωση μετα τους 4 μηνες
δηλαδη οι free προορισμοί μετά τους 4 μηνες θα υποκειντε σε νορμαλ χρεώσεις, συνηθως ακομη συμφέρουσες σε συγκριση με ΟΤΕ
ναι τα 10 σου μενουν για καταναλωση μετα τους 4 μηνες αν προηγουμενως δε τα καταναλωσες σε υπερ-χρηση πανω απο τα 300 λεπτα η σε non-free προορισμους
(το ειπα με πολλες εκδοχες στην τοποθετηση μου... εγινα κατανοητος)

----------


## frap

> Εγώ έχω 14,67 μέσα και δε ξέρω πώς θα ξοδευτούν αυτά... Μάλιστα σε 5-6 μέρες λήγει και το άλλο 4μηνο οπότε για να συνεχίσω να έχω φρι κλήσεις πρέπει να βάλω κι άλλο 10ρικο κλπ κλπ κλπ.  Μιλάω για voipdiscount.


Συγνώμη, αλλά αυτό δεν το περίμενα να το ρωτήσει κανένας....

Αφού λήξει το 4άμηνο και πριν βάλεις και άλλο κέρμα να κάνεις αστικά-υπεραστικα-οτιδήποτε, μέχρι να φας το υπόλοιπο που έχεις!

----------


## ipo

Μάλλον περιμένει να τα ξοδέψει σε μη δωρεάν προορισμούς, διαφορετικά δεν θα έχει μέγιστη απόδοση από την επένδυσή του.

----------


## frap

> Μάλλον περιμένει να τα ξοδέψει σε μη δωρεάν προορισμούς, διαφορετικά δεν θα έχει μέγιστη απόδοση από την επένδυσή του.


Αν το σκεφτείς καλύτερα θα δεις ότι το συμφέρον για σένα είναι να ξοδέψεις το deposit μετά τη λήξη των 4 μηνών κάνοντας τη συνηθισμένη χρήση της υπηρεσίας.

Για τους μη δωρεάν προορισμούς (όπως τα κινητά Ελλάδας) υπάρχουν φθηνότεροι τρόποι. Αντίθετα, αστική κλήση έστω και με 1.19ct/λεπτό δε δίνει κανείς!

----------


## StarGazeR

> Στο voipdiscount σου μένουν τα 10 ευρώ. Δηλαδή με 10 ευρώ ενεργοποιείς για 4 μήνες τις δωρεάν κλήσεις, αλλά ταυτόχρονα τα 10 ευρώ τα έχεις για κατανάλωση σε μη δωρεάν κλήσεις. Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει στο 12voip.


Και όταν λέμε free εννοούμε *FREE????* γιατι έχω δεί σε sites και σου λένε α ξερεις κάθε κλήση έχει ελάχιστη χρεωση 3.4eurocent και μίλα όσο θές, α οχι οσο θες για μια ώρα μετά θα πρέπει να ξανακαλέσεις(δες voipbusterpro) σε άλλα πάλι α φιλε μου θές και SIP; ε ξέρεις θα πληρώσεις κάτι παραπάνω ή οι "free" προορισμοι δεν είναι τελικά free(λες και ήταν ποτέ) . Βάλε και κατι 300 ώρες όριο που ακούω απο δω απο κεί... *ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ FREE?????*
ΟΕΟ!
Και για κλήσεις σε κινητά πάλι που έχω δεί...οι τιμοκατάλογοί τους ελάχιστες διαφορές έχουν απο ένα τυπικό τιμοκατάλογο τύπου forthnet/vivodi/hol και πολλές φορές δε, είναι και πιο ακριβά!!!
Ας μην μιλήσουμε για κάτι iCALL το οποίο δεν υπάρχει κανενας λόγος να βάλει κανεις, 15€ μήνα;;;; με τα ίδια χρήματα πέρνεις τηλέφωνο και internet και έχεις σοβαρό τηλέφωνο(είτε με αναδρομολόγηση απο το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ είτε απο ιδιοκτητο δίκτυο εταιρίας) όχι τα χάλια και την αστάθεια του voip.

Κρίμα πήρα τον Vigor 2700vg θεωρόντας οτι θα σύμφερε το VOiP όπως μέχρι πριν ένα/ενάμιση χρόνο στο buster, 5€ για πάντα με πραγματικά δωρεάν κλήσεις.
Μόνο για διεθνείς προορισμούς συμφέρει αυτή η τεχνολογία.... :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Λέω κάτι λάθος; Δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι καλά; Δεν το αποκλείω γιατι μου φαίνεται πολύ παρατραβηγμένο όλο αυτό!Όσο το έχω ψάξει
(αρκετά νομίζω δεν έχω βρεί ουσιαστικά κάτι περισσότερο!)

----------


## tasos-tasos

να κανω μια ερώτηση

καποτε απο betamax clones καλουσαμε τα 3ψηφια 5ψηφια με 210 185 xxxx
τωρα δε βγαζει κληση
εχετε βρει αλλον τροπο?
πχ για να παρεις στο ΙΚΑ με χρεωσε 60 σεντς για ενα ραντεβου

----------


## con

> να κανω μια ερώτηση
> 
> καποτε απο betamax clones καλουσαμε τα 3ψηφια 5ψηφια με 210 185 xxxx
> τωρα δε βγαζει κληση
> εχετε βρει αλλον τροπο?
> πχ για να παρεις στο ΙΚΑ με χρεωσε 60 σεντς για ενα ραντεβου


Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ 210-αριθμός-μηδενικά έτσι ώστε το σύνολο των ψηφίων να είναι 10. Δε σου λειτουργεί έτσι?

----------


## ipo

> Αν το σκεφτείς καλύτερα θα δεις ότι το συμφέρον για σένα είναι να ξοδέψεις το deposit μετά τη λήξη των 4 μηνών κάνοντας τη συνηθισμένη χρήση της υπηρεσίας.
> 
> Για τους μη δωρεάν προορισμούς (όπως τα κινητά Ελλάδας) υπάρχουν φθηνότεροι τρόποι. Αντίθετα, αστική κλήση έστω και με 1.19ct/λεπτό δε δίνει κανείς!


Σωστή παρατήρηση. Δύσκολα να βρεις προορισμό non free που να συμφέρει σε σχέση με κλασσική τηλεφωνία και να ξοδέψεις όλο το ποσό. Επομένως, όπως λες, συμφέρει κατανάλωση του ποσού σε αστικές κλήσεις.

Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση.

----------


## frap

> πχ για να παρεις στο ΙΚΑ με χρεωσε 60 σεντς για ενα ραντεβου


Ε, και;
Κάθε μέρα στους γιατρούς του ΙΚΑ τρέχεις;
Ας μην πάμε να βγάζουμε από τη μύγα ξύγκι...

Δίνω 12.5 ευρώ για 5 1/2 μήνες περίπου σύνολο για εθνικές κλήσεις με ποιότητα 9/10 φορές πολύ καλή. Ε, θα πω κι ευχαριστώ από πάνω! Ένα χρόνο τώρα τα αστικά που φύγαν μέσω του κλασσικού δικτύου τα μετρώ στα δάχτυλα.

----------


## minovg

> Συγνώμη, αλλά αυτό δεν το περίμενα να το ρωτήσει κανένας....
> 
> Αφού λήξει το 4άμηνο και πριν βάλεις και άλλο κέρμα να κάνεις αστικά-υπεραστικα-οτιδήποτε, μέχρι να φας το υπόλοιπο που έχεις!


Έχεις δίκιο αλλά ποτέ δεν είναι αργά. Το ποσό δε χάνεται. Έχω 14,67€ να ξοδευτούν και έχουν μαζευτεί αρκετά. Οπότε ενώ λήγει το 4μηνο σε λίγες μέρες, έχω ακόμα 1467 λεπτά ομιλίας.  :Razz: 



> Μάλλον περιμένει να τα ξοδέψει σε μη δωρεάν προορισμούς, διαφορετικά δεν θα έχει μέγιστη απόδοση από την επένδυσή του.


Σωστός, αλλά βλέπω ότι δε πρόκειται να τα ξοδέψω πουθενά σε non free προορισμούς. Οπότε καλύτερα να τα ξοδέψω μετά το πέρας των φρι ημερών.

----------


## Xouzouris

> Και όταν λέμε free εννοούμε *FREE????* γιατι έχω δεί σε sites και σου λένε α ξερεις κάθε κλήση έχει ελάχιστη χρεωση 3.4eurocent και μίλα όσο θές, α οχι οσο θες για μια ώρα μετά θα πρέπει να ξανακαλέσεις(δες voipbusterpro) σε άλλα πάλι α φιλε μου θές και SIP; ε ξέρεις θα πληρώσεις κάτι παραπάνω ή οι "free" προορισμοι δεν είναι τελικά free(λες και ήταν ποτέ) . Βάλε και κατι 300 ώρες όριο που ακούω απο δω απο κεί... *ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ FREE?????*
> ΟΕΟ!
> Και για κλήσεις σε κινητά πάλι που έχω δεί...οι τιμοκατάλογοί τους ελάχιστες διαφορές έχουν απο ένα τυπικό τιμοκατάλογο τύπου forthnet/vivodi/hol και πολλές φορές δε, είναι και πιο ακριβά!!!
> Ας μην μιλήσουμε για κάτι iCALL το οποίο δεν υπάρχει κανενας λόγος να βάλει κανεις, 15€ μήνα;;;; με τα ίδια χρήματα πέρνεις τηλέφωνο και internet και έχεις σοβαρό τηλέφωνο(είτε με αναδρομολόγηση απο το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ είτε απο ιδιοκτητο δίκτυο εταιρίας) όχι τα χάλια και την αστάθεια του voip.
> 
> Κρίμα πήρα τον Vigor 2700vg θεωρόντας οτι θα σύμφερε το VOiP όπως μέχρι πριν ένα/ενάμιση χρόνο στο buster, 5€ για πάντα με πραγματικά δωρεάν κλήσεις.
> Μόνο για διεθνείς προορισμούς συμφέρει αυτή η τεχνολογία....
> 
> Λέω κάτι λάθος; Δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι καλά; Δεν το αποκλείω γιατι μου φαίνεται πολύ παρατραβηγμένο όλο αυτό!Όσο το έχω ψάξει
> (αρκετά νομίζω δεν έχω βρεί ουσιαστικά κάτι περισσότερο!)


Για το voipdiscount που ειπε ο ipo και απο το οποιο εχω προσωπικη εμπειρια, ειναι FREE με fair usage στα 300 λεπτα την εβδομαδα. Ουτε σταθερη χρεωση ανα τηλεφωνημα ουτε διακοπη μετα απο Χ λεπτα. Αμα θες μιλας 300 λεπτα συνεχομενα. Φυσικα, σε αυτη την περιπτωση, μεχρι να τελειωσει η εβδομαδα θα χρεωνεσαι τα περαιτερω τηλεφωνηματα.

Εννοειται οτι αν μιλας υπερβολικα πολυ και/ή εχεις κανα προγραμμα απεριοριστων κλησεων απο σταθερο απο τον παροχο σου, μπορει και να μην συμφερει. Προσωπικα πραγματι, το χρησιμοποιω για διεθνεις κλησεις και, πιστεψε με, εχει σωσει ζωες.

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ 210-αριθμός-μηδενικά έτσι ώστε το σύνολο των ψηφίων να είναι 10. Δε σου λειτουργεί έτσι?


οχι φιλε δε μου λειτουργει
παλιοτερα μου λειτουργουσε
τωρα πλεον οχι

210 185 0000
210 11888 00

δε μου βγαινει
(με webcalldirect)

----------


## jded

ΝΑ ρωτήσω κάτι?
Το webcalldirect σε σύγκριση με το voipdiscount σε θέμα ποιότητας τι λέει?

Τις τελευταίες μέρες έχω παρατηρήσει ότι έπεσε η ποιότητα των κλήσεων με το voipdiscount. Συν ότι 1/5 (χοντρικά) κλήσεις δε πετυχαίνει. Δηλαδή ενώ γίνεται το τηλέφωνο δεν ακούει ο ένας τον άλλον.

----------


## frap

Οι ίδιο servers είναι, απλά το κάθε site σκέψου το σαν ένα διαφορετικό "πακέτο" τηλέφωνίας.
Σχετικά με το voipdiscount εγώ δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο και το δουλεύω καθημερινά (τον τελευταίο 1.5 χρόνο).

----------


## boza

Καλησπέρα παιδια... ενδιαφέρομαι να βρω το καλύτερο πρόγραμμα για κλήσεις πρός γερμανία(σταθερό)..τωρα χρησιμοποιώ το skype(0,017 ΕΥΡΩ/λεπτό) έχει να προτείνει κανεισ κατι καλύτερο???

----------


## minovg

> Καλησπέρα παιδια... ενδιαφέρομαι να βρω το καλύτερο πρόγραμμα για κλήσεις πρός γερμανία(σταθερό)..τωρα χρησιμοποιώ το skype(0,017 ΕΥΡΩ/λεπτό) έχει να προτείνει κανεισ κατι καλύτερο???


Eγώ χρησιμοποιώ το voipdiscount για κλήσεις σε σταθερά Γερμανίας. Αψογότατη ποιότητα και μηδενική χρέωση (πάγιο 10€ το 4μηνο, που μπορείς να το καταναλώσεις σε χρεώσιμες κλήσεις, πχ. κινητά)

----------


## verbo

Σκέφτομαι να 'βάλω' τοπικό αριθμό UK (landline) για να με καλούν φίλοι που ζουν εκεί με ελάχιστη ή/και μηδενική χρέωση από τα σταθερά και τα κινητά τους. 
Ποια εταιρεία SIP προτείνετε που να παρέχει αυτή την υπηρεσία (δηλ. σαν το i-call-in της Ελλάδας) με όσο το δυνατόν μικρότερη χρέωση και ευκολία στην κατοχύρωση του αριθμού?

----------


## mix21

επειδή μάλον θα πάρω το fritzbox fon wlan θα μπορώ ν ασυν΄δεσω σε αυτό τηλεφωνική συσκευή ωστε να καλώ μέσω οτέ?
κ β) θα μπορώ μεσω αυτού του κοινού τηλεφώνου να το χρησιμοποιώ για voip?
γ)για να καταλάβω τι γίνεται με τα voip: θα ΄πρέπει να γραφτώ σε κάποιο site px voipdiscount κ βάζωντας 10 ευρώ θα εχω απεριοριστες αστικές κλήσεις κ το 10αρικο για κινητά? υπάρχει πουθενά κανένα manual για εμάς τους αρχάριους?


Making your first VoipDiscount call ^ top
For a call to any online VoipDiscount user, simply enter the username in the textbox and click the dial button. For a call to any regular phone, enter the desired number in the textbox and click the dial-button. If you are calling a land line in one of our free destinations, the call will be placed at no costs at all. For all other calls, you will be asked to buy credits first. 

δηλαδή αν εγκαταστήσω το ενλόγω πρόγραμμα θα μπορώ να παίρνω δωρεάν αστκά στην ελλαδα κατευθείαν χωρις να τους δωσω ουτε 1 ευρώ?

----------


## maxorfo

1. Ναι, θα μπορείς να συνδέσεις κοινή τηλεφωνική συσκευή και να καλείς μέσω ΟΤΕ.
2. Ναι, θα χρησιμοποιείς την ίδια συσκευή και για VoIP κλήσεις.
3. Βάζοντας 10 ευρώ στο Voipdiscount θα έχεις 300 λεπτά δωρεάν την εβδομάδα, για χρονικό διάστημα 120 ημερών. Τα 10 ευρώ τα ξοδεύεις σε κινητά ή σε όποιους άλλους προορισμούς υπάρχει χρέωση.
4. VoIP τηλεφωνία προσφέρουν επίσης η HOL (e-voice) και η ALTEC (i-call). Οι κλήσεις μεταξύ συνδρομητών των υπηρεσιών αυτών είναι δωρεάν.

----------


## mix21

μπορώ με καποια ρύθμιση να κανω το προγραμα να βαζει απομονο του το πρόθεμα ωστε να μην χριαζεται κάθε φορά η εισαγωγή του?
τα χρηματα μεσω paypal?

----------


## ipo

> μπορώ με καποια ρύθμιση να κανω το προγραμα να βαζει απομονο του το πρόθεμα ωστε να μην χριαζεται κάθε φορά η εισαγωγή του?
> τα χρηματα μεσω paypal?


Για το πρόγραμμα δεν ξέρω, αλλά αν το fritzbox υποστηρίζει dial plan, τότε μπορείς μέσω dial plan να του ορίσεις να βάζει προθέματα, ανάλογα με το είδος του αριθμού που πληκτρολογείς.

Σχετικά με το αν μπορείς χωρίς καμία κατάθεση χρημάτων, να τηλφωνείς δωρεάν προς "free" προορισμούς, οφείλω να πω ότι μπερδεύει το κείμενο. Το γεγονός όμως ότι ο όρος "free" έχει ειδική σημασία στο συγκεκριμένο site και συνοδεύεται πάντα από link ή αστερίσκο που αναφέρει τις λεπτομέρειες, καταδεικνύει ότι απαιτείται η τοποθέτηση των 12 ευρώ (με τον Φ.Π.Α.) κάθε 4 μήνες, προκειμένου να έχεις "free" προορισμούς.

Άλλωστε αναφέρεται:
"To counter misuse of our network we have limited these free* calls for our trial users. If you want to enjoy longer free* calls to these destinations, just top up your account by buying credit."
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν δεν τοποθετήσεις χρήματα, θα μπορείς να κάνεις κλήσεις μικρής διάρκειας (συνήθως είναι 1, 3 ή 5 λεπτά).

----------


## maxorfo

Επιβεβαιώνω τα λεγόμενα του ipo, σε ό,τι αφορά το Fritz!Boz Fon. Ορίζεις dialing rule, έτσι ώστε να καλεί αυτόματα πχ. το "0030" για αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις προς Ελλάδα.

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν δεν τοποθετήσεις χρήματα, θα μπορείς να κάνεις κλήσεις μικρής διάρκειας (συνήθως είναι 1, 3 ή 5 λεπτά).


και αυτες υπο περιορισμό
μετά απο συγκεκριμένο ευρος χρονικης διάρκειας κλησεων
ή πληθους κλησεων
δε μπορεις να κανεις κλησεις
ειναι απλα δοκιμαστικές για να εκτιμησεις την ποιοτητα της υπηρεσίας
δηλαδη μετα από 30-40 κλησεις
η μετά απο 30-60 λεπτα
δεν θα επιτρεπει αλλες κλησεις
και ειπαμε... μη το ξεφτιλισουμε κανοντας συνεχως δοκιμαστικους λογαριασμούς
και τα 12 ευρώ ΠΑΛΙ FREE EINAI
μην ξεχνάμε τοσο ευκολα την πάλαι πΟΤΕ εποχή...
300 ανα εβδομαδα, 42,85 λεπτα την ημέρα free
1285 λεπτά τον μηνα, επι 4 μηνες, 5142 λεπτα
 (σε ΟΤΕ μονο αστικα σου λεω θα πληρωνες 39,8 ανα μηνα, 159 για το 4μηνο, και εδώ σου λεει δωσε μονο 12 ευρω)

συν το οτι τα 12 ευρω μετα τα καταναλωνεις με σταθερη χρέωση 1 λεπτο το λεπτο
η μπορεις να πεις πως τα 10 (καθαρα) ευρω τα καταναλωνεις στους 4 μηνες
που παει να πει 1000 λεπτά, αρα 16,6 ωρες
αρα +31 ευρω θα πληρωνες στον ΟΤΕ
159+31=190

α και κατι τελευταιο... ο υπολογισμός των 190 εγινε μονο με αστικη χρέωση

ενώ με τα 10 ευρω... καλεις παγκοσμίως προς τους δωρεάν προορισμούς

τώρα λοιπον πόσο πιο free να ειναι το 10 ευρώ μπροστα στα 190?

αν θες μονο προς Ελλαδα, τοτε παρε κατι σε ελληνικό Voip provider (icall, evoice Hol)

edit
τωρα στο icall εχει και zone1 κλησεις free

----------


## ipo

Κοιτούσα την ιστοσελίδα του i-call και διαπίστωσα ότι το i-call unlimited κοστίζει 14 ευρώ/μήνα στο προπληρωμένο πακέτο, ενώ 16 ευρώ/μήνα στο συνδρομητικό. Γιατί αυτό; Δεν θέλουν σταθερούς συνδρομητές; Συνολικά, μου φαίνεται μη ανταγωνιστική η υπηρεσία i-call unlimited, σε σχέση με πακέτα απεριορίστων κλήσεων, μέσω προεπιλογής φορέα. Η Lannet, χρεώνει το πακέτο της 15 ευρώ/μήνα (έχει τέλος εγγραφής), το οποίο έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι δεν επηρεάζεται από την ποιότητα ADSL σύνδεσης, ούτε απαιτεί εξοπλισμό VoIP και ύπαρξη ADSL. Απλά θέλει τηλεφωνική γραμμή ΟΤΕ, επομένως απευθύνεται σε πάρα πολύ κόσμο.

Μέχρι πέρσι που κόστιζε 120 ευρώ/έτος ήταν ανταγωνιστικό. Τώρα που αυξήθηκε ο ανταγωνισμός, αύξησαν και τις τιμές; Παράξενη κίνηση.

----------


## pan.nl

Αν κόστιζε το i-call unlimited 6-8 € το μήνα θα άξιζε, αλλά πλέον, όπως γράφει και ο ipo, υπάρχουν καλύτερες (μη VoIP λύσεις). Πάντως, για να λέμε και τα θετικά, η ποιότητα στον ήχο του i-call σε σχέση με τις άλλες VoIP υπηρεσίες (τις περισσότερες τουλάχιστον) είναι ασυναγώνιστη.

----------


## sdikr

> Κοιτούσα την ιστοσελίδα του i-call και διαπίστωσα ότι το i-call unlimited κοστίζει 14 ευρώ/μήνα στο προπληρωμένο πακέτο, ενώ 16 ευρώ/μήνα στο συνδρομητικό. Γιατί αυτό; Δεν θέλουν σταθερούς συνδρομητές; Συνολικά, μου φαίνεται μη ανταγωνιστική η υπηρεσία i-call unlimited, σε σχέση με πακέτα απεριορίστων κλήσεων, μέσω προεπιλογής φορέα. Η Lannet, χρεώνει το πακέτο της 15 ευρώ/μήνα (έχει τέλος εγγραφής), το οποίο έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι δεν επηρεάζεται από την ποιότητα ADSL σύνδεσης, ούτε απαιτεί εξοπλισμό VoIP και ύπαρξη ADSL. Απλά θέλει τηλεφωνική γραμμή ΟΤΕ, επομένως απευθύνεται σε πάρα πολύ κόσμο.
> 
> Μέχρι πέρσι που κόστιζε 120 ευρώ/έτος ήταν ανταγωνιστικό. Τώρα που αυξήθηκε ο ανταγωνισμός, αύξησαν και τις τιμές; Παράξενη κίνηση.



Ναι αλλά 
Τι είναι το i-Call Easy Unlimited
*Δωρεάν απεριόριστες διεθνείς* κλήσεις (Ζώνη Ι)    :Wink: 

Και μην ξεχνάμε το ότι μπορείς να το έχεις,  δουλεία,  σπίτι, εξοχικό κλπ

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Ναι αλλά 
> Τι είναι το i-Call Easy Unlimited
> *Δωρεάν απεριόριστες διεθνείς* κλήσεις (Ζώνη Ι)   
> 
> Και μην ξεχνάμε το ότι μπορείς να το έχεις,  δουλεία,  σπίτι, εξοχικό κλπ


++1 και απο εμενα

wi-fi παντου, wi-fi phones, i-phone, laptop και hotspots παντου...
ξεκλειδωτα wi-fi παντου..., adsl παντου...
pc παντου... πας σε εναν φιλο... εχει adsl...εισαι καπου διακοπες...φιλοξενουμενος...

τωρα που το icall εβαλε ζωνη1 απο εμένα θα πανε λιγοτερα λεφτα σε betamax (προσωπικη αποψη και επιλογη) καλυτερα unlimited αν και δε κανω συχνα τοσα πολλα σε ζωνη 1 αλλα... θα εχει και καλυτερη ποιοτητα ιcall  :Wink: 

+1 και απο εμενα

----------


## Sting3r

> Ναι αλλά 
> Τι είναι το i-Call Easy Unlimited
> *Δωρεάν απεριόριστες διεθνείς* κλήσεις (Ζώνη Ι)   
> 
> Και μην ξεχνάμε το ότι μπορείς να το έχεις,  δουλεία,  σπίτι, εξοχικό κλπ


Σε ποιους απευθύνεται

Το i-Call Easy Unlimited απευθύνεται σε χρήστες Internet (κυρίως ADSL σύνδεσης) - ιδιώτες, οι οποίοι διαμένουν Ελλάδα και επιθυμούν να μιλούν δωρεάν με όλη την Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό και με τις πιο οικονομικές χρεώσεις προς όλους τους άλλους προορισμούς και να λαμβάνουν τον λογαριασμό τους όπου επιθυμούν. 

Εκτός απο αυτό +++ σαν πακέτο παντως

----------


## ph3ar

Σε περίπτωση που θέλει κάποιος να χρησιμοποιήσει το i-call στο εξωτερικο υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το αγοράσει;

Επίσης οι δωρεάν αστικές κλησείς υποθέτω πως είναι μόνο για ΟΤΕ και ALTEC;

Δεν μπορώ να βρω κανένα καλό sip provider για Ελλάδα και είμαι στο εξωτερικό αυτή τι στγμή. :Thinking:

----------


## marioscs

> Σε περίπτωση που θέλει κάποιος να χρησιμοποιήσει το i-call στο εξωτερικο υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το αγοράσει;
> 
> Επίσης οι δωρεάν αστικές κλησείς υποθέτω πως είναι μόνο για ΟΤΕ και ALTEC;
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να βρω κανένα καλό sip provider για Ελλάδα και είμαι στο εξωτερικό αυτή τι στγμή.


www.lowratevoip.com / www.voipdiscount.com δεν είναι καλοί... ?

----------


## ph3ar

Δυστηχως οι παραπάνω provider σε χρεωνουν ανά λεπτό οταν προκειται για sip χρήση.

voipbuster & voipbisterpro εχω δοκιμάσει λίγο γιατί υποστηρίζουν sip στα ίδια rate (free) αλλα δεν με πολυ πείθει η ποιότητα τους. Δεν ξέρω αν θα έχει διαφορά όταν θα είμαι κανονικός χρήστης. Αλλά σαν trial user.....

Το καλύτερο μέχρι στιγμής είναι το vyke.com αλλά τα codec που χρησιμοποιεί είναι λίγο άσχημα σε σχέση με voipbuster & voipbisterpro και επίσης έχει χρέωση ανά κλήση που είναι 0.04$. Νομίζω βέβαια ότι αρχίζει και κάνει τζιριτζαντζιουλές και αυτή η εταιρία γιατί με κόβει μετα απο 15 με 30 λεπτά κάποιες φορές.....

 :Thinking:

----------


## marioscs

> Δυστηχως οι παραπάνω provider σε χρεωνουν ανά λεπτό οταν προκειται για sip χρήση.


Είσαι σίγουρος γι'αυτό..... ? εγώ που το χρησιμοποιώ με sip πρόγραμμα σε linux, δεν παρατήρησα κάποια χρέωση ...  :Thinking: 

να το ξαναδώ φυσικά και να σου πώ... δεν είναι το ίδιο όμως το να χρησιμοποιείς ένα sip πρόγραμμα στον υπολογιστή, με το να βάλεις τις ρυθμίσεις σε κάποιο sip router?

----------


## ph3ar

Από τη σελίδα http://www.lowratevoip.com/en/rates.html

greece (Landline) Superdeal **FREE*  FREE*
** superdeal tariffs do not apply to SIP users. To benefit from the superdeal please make your calls via the client

Σχετικα με το http://www.voipdiscount.com δεν λέει κάτι τέτοιο στα rates οποτε λογικα πρεπει να δουλευει απλα για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπόρω να κάνω sign-up.
*Sorry, due to an unknown error your registration request was denied.*

Και εγώ linux χρησιμοποιώ για αυτό και θέλω sip.  :One thumb up: 
Αλήθεια τι χρησιμοποιείς για voip; 
Το ποιο σταθέρο για μένα Ekiga αλλά έχω περιορισμό με codecs, linphone απαίσιο, gizmo καλό αλλά δεν έχεις πολλές επιλογές.. Εχω ακούσει καλά λόγια για το  twinkle δεν το έχω τσεκάρει καλά ακόμη....

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Σε περίπτωση που θέλει κάποιος να χρησιμοποιήσει το i-call στο εξωτερικο υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το αγοράσει;


icallpack
το αγοραζεις για ενα χρονο και ξενοιαζεις

icall unlimited (πληρωμη με paypal)




> Επίσης οι δωρεάν αστικές κλησείς υποθέτω πως είναι μόνο για ΟΤΕ και ALTEC;
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να βρω κανένα καλό sip provider για Ελλάδα και είμαι στο εξωτερικό αυτή τι στγμή.


παρολο που λενε απεριοριστες κλησεις προς οτε και αλτεκ ΜΟΝΟ
δεν το εχουν εφαρμοσει και ελπιζω να μην το εφαρμοσουν γιατι οι μισοι πια εχουν παει σε εναλλακτικους

ακομη και <<Vodafone σταθερο για το σπιτι>> που καλω μου το περιλαμβανει ως δωρεάν μηδεν χρεωση δηλαδη
δεν εχω δει να με χρεωνει για κληση σε εναλλακτικο παροχο
ευχομαι να μη γινει ποτε

και παρα τα συνδρομητικα και τις ευκολιες, για αλλη μια χρονια με pack θα συνεχισω
μια φορα αγοραζεις και ξενοιαζεις, ουτε λογαριασμοι ουτε τιποτα
σας ευχαριστω πολυ που με βοηθησατε να το εισαγαγω στο σπιτικο μου

----------


## marioscs

> Από τη σελίδα http://www.lowratevoip.com/en/rates.html
> 
> greece (Landline) Superdeal **FREE*  FREE*
> ** superdeal tariffs do not apply to SIP users. To benefit from the superdeal please make your calls via the client
> 
> Σχετικα με το http://www.voipdiscount.com δεν λέει κάτι τέτοιο στα rates οποτε λογικα πρεπει να δουλευει απλα για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπόρω να κάνω sign-up.
> *Sorry, due to an unknown error your registration request was denied.*
> 
> Και εγώ linux χρησιμοποιώ για αυτό και θέλω sip. 
> ...


Άρα λογικά με το lowratevoip είναι το πρόβλημα... μόλις έκανα μια γρήγορη δοκιμή τώρα στο voipdiscount και είναι οκ.

Μετά που δοκίμασα κάποια προγράμματα, κατέληξα στο twinkle, επειδή μ'αυτό έπαιρνα καλύτερο ήχο...

βασικά, όταν κάνεις τις ρυθμίσεις που σου λέει στην αρχή, πήγαινε μετά στο edit-->user profile, και δες αν είναι οκ οι ρυθμίσεις ξανά, αλλά τα 2 σημαντικά είναι να βάλεις τον stun server, και να πας στο RTP audio και να μεταφέρεις πάνω πάνω στη λίστα με τα active codecs, τα G.711 A, G.711 u, όπως επίσης και το GSM. Εγώ όταν το έκανα αυτό είχα καλό ήχο. Αλλιώς πριν ήταν.... άστα... 

Αν έχεις πρόβλημα και μπορώ να βοηθήσω μου λες. (σε Ubuntu 7.04 και Kubuntu 7.10 είναι δοκιμασμένο το twinkle. Δε ξέρω αν παίζει τπτ άλλο σε άλλη διανομή)

----------


## frap

> Σχετικα με το http://www.voipdiscount.com δεν λέει κάτι τέτοιο στα rates οποτε λογικα πρεπει να δουλευει απλα για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπόρω να κάνω sign-up.
> *Sorry, due to an unknown error your registration request was denied.*


Κάνε sign-up με διαφορετικό username από ότι στο lowratevoip.

Οι κλώνοι της Betamax είναι διαφορετικά "πακέτα" κλήσεων και έχουν κοινό σύστημα authentication. Το username με το οποίο εγγράφεσαι σε κάποιο κλώνο αντιστοιχίζεται σε ένα και μοναδικό πακέτο με βάση το οποίο χρεώνεται. Έτσι δεν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις αλλού το ίδιο username.

----------


## spud

Και εγώ αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το voipbusterpro και ενώ γράφτηκα στα άλλα της betamax μια χαρά όλο μου πετάει το error αν και δοκίμασα άλλο Username και άλλο Mail :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sdn

Καλό είναι το i-call αλλά έχει την Ρωσία 0,1178  :Thumb down:  Μακράν η ακριβότερη χρέωση από ότι κυκλοφορεί.

----------


## George_Prix

> Καλό είναι το i-call αλλά έχει την Ρωσία 0,1178  Μακράν η ακριβότερη χρέωση από ότι κυκλοφορεί.


Φιλε μου ειναι τοσες πολλες οι επιλογες που εχουμε ωστε ο καθενας να διαλεγει την υπηρεσια που ταιριαζει στις αναγκες του.  :Wink:

----------


## sdn

> Φιλε μου ειναι τοσες πολλες οι επιλογες που εχουμε ωστε ο καθενας να διαλεγει την υπηρεσια που ταιριαζει στις αναγκες του.


Αυτό λέω και εγώ. Απλός θα μου άρεσε να μην έχω 2-3 providers.  :Smile: .

Ειδικότερα, για Ρωσία υπάρχουν αρκετοί που δίνουν δωρεάν ή έναντι συμβολικού τιμήματος. Μα καλά δεν κοιτάζουν την αγορά.

----------


## spartak

> Αυτό λέω και εγώ. Απλός θα μου άρεσε να μην έχω 2-3 providers. .
> 
> Ειδικότερα, για Ρωσία υπάρχουν αρκετοί που δίνουν δωρεάν ή έναντι συμβολικού τιμήματος. Μα καλά δεν κοιτάζουν την αγορά.


To icall δίνει την ίδια τιμή για κινητά και σταθερά Ρωσίας από τότε που ξεκίνησε η υπηρεσία. Είναι προφανές ότι χρειάζεται να κάνουν update Των τιμοκαταλόγων τους (αυτό σημαίνει μείωση) για αρκετές περιπτώσεις.

----------


## sdn

> To icall δίνει την ίδια τιμή για κινητά και σταθερά Ρωσίας από τότε που ξεκίνησε η υπηρεσία. Είναι προφανές ότι χρειάζεται να κάνουν update Των τιμοκαταλόγων τους (αυτό σημαίνει μείωση) για αρκετές περιπτώσεις.


Ετσι ακριβώς είναι. Αν το προσαρμόσουν θα το πάρω  :Smile:

----------


## makiavely

Χρησιμοποει κανενας το mywebcalls για να πει σχετικα με την ποιοτητα του?
Γενικα εχει καλες τιμες και προς κινητα και χρεωση ανα δευτερολεπτο. Πιστευω ειναι αρκετα συμφερουσα περιπτωση. Τι λετε?  :Wink:

----------


## MikeDrGK

> μπορώ με καποια ρύθμιση να κανω το προγραμα να βαζει απομονο του το πρόθεμα ωστε να μην χριαζεται κάθε φορά η εισαγωγή του?
> τα χρηματα μεσω paypal?


 
Για να μπαίνει μόνο του το πρόθεμα σε Fritz κάνε τις ρυθμίσεις όπως στο συνημμένο:

----------


## CatMarg

Aπό pc σε pc προτιμώ το skype.Για κινητά κ τηλ.εξωτερικού,προτιμώ το freecall(www.freecall.com).

----------


## spud

Αποφάσια να δώσω τα 11,90 στο voip-discount. Tώρα που μπήκα σαν τρόπους πληρωμής δεν πρόσεξα να συμπεριελαμβάνεται η visa electron, που έχω την εντύπωση ότι πριν λίγο καιρό υπήρχε. Οπότε τώρα πώς τα καταθετούμε τα λεφτά. Με western union και με κατάθεση στον δικό τους τραπεζικό λογαριασμό λόγω του επιπλέον κόστους τις απορρίπτω. Ukash σαν να μην έχουμε. Με τους voip resellers τι λέει; :Wink:

----------


## minovg

> Αποφάσια να δώσω τα 11,90 στο voip-discount. Tώρα που μπήκα σαν τρόπους πληρωμής δεν πρόσεξα να συμπεριελαμβάνεται η visa electron, που έχω την εντύπωση ότι πριν λίγο καιρό υπήρχε. Οπότε τώρα πώς τα καταθετούμε τα λεφτά. Με western union και με κατάθεση στον δικό τους τραπεζικό λογαριασμό λόγω του επιπλέον κόστους τις απορρίπτω. Ukash σαν να μην έχουμε. Με τους voip resellers τι λέει;


Συμπεριλαμβάνεται κανονικότατα και η Visa Electron και το Paypal. Και το ποσό ανέβηκε από τα 11,90 στα 12,50.

----------


## spud

Βασικά όταν πάω να επιλέξω τρόπο πληρωμής αυτές τις επιλογές βλέπω. :Embarassed:  :Closed topic:

----------


## minovg

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24846
> 
> Βασικά όταν πάω να επιλέξω τρόπο πληρωμής αυτές τις επιλογές βλέπω.


Από ποια χώρα μπαίνεις ίντερνετ;  :Thinking:  Γιατί από Ελλάδα εγώ βλέπω τις παρακάτω επιλογές.

----------


## nanas

> Συμπεριλαμβάνεται κανονικότατα και η Visa Electron και το Paypal. Και το ποσό ανέβηκε από τα 11,90 στα 12,50.


άλλος κλώνος με 11,9 δεν έχει μείνει?

----------


## minovg

> άλλος κλώνος με 11,9 δεν έχει μείνει?


Δε νομίζω όλοι αυτοί το ίδιο είναι. Ε εντάξει στο 0,60 θα κολλήσουμε; Αυξήσαν και καλά το ΦΠΑ, κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## spud

Από ελλάδα μπαίνω!Μάλιστα έχω την εντύπωση ότι πριν από μερικές μέρες μου εμφάνιζε και τις άλλες επιλογές.

----------


## spartak

> Δε νομίζω όλοι αυτοί το ίδιο είναι. Ε εντάξει στο 0,60 θα κολλήσουμε; Αυξήσαν και καλά το ΦΠΑ, κάτι τέτοιο.


To εξτρα κόστος δεν εχει σχέση με αύξηση του ΦΠΑ αλλά με κόστος της πιστωτικής κάρτας/paypal (το μετακυλίει στους πελάτες η betamax).

----------


## tasos-tasos

παιδια και σε εμενα.... εκανα ανανεωση χρονου με καρτα Visa και μου ειχε διαθέσιμες ολες τις επιλογες και paypal
μολις πληρωσα μου βγαζει τωρα πια μονο 4 επιλογες

Regular Bank Transfer ,Western Union ,Voip Resellers,Redeem Voucher 

ό,τι να ναι... δηλωμένη χώρα Ελλάδα ... τι να πω...

----------


## tasos-tasos

σε συνέχεια, επειδη επικοινωνησα με email μαζι τους, αν αληθευει η απάντησή τους δηλαδή... αν ανταποκρινεται στην πραγματικότητα 




> Dear customer,
> The payment method you prefer currently isn't available due to technical problems. It should be should be available again within a few hours. Sorry for the inconvenience.
> Kind regards,
> Customer service

----------


## CatMarg

εγώ σήμερα πλήρωσα το freecall nonoh με paypal όπως πάντα κ το δέχτηκαν.Μερικά παιχνίδια δεν δέχονται το paypal από Ελλάδα.

----------


## sleepless9

Εγώ το voipwise προσπαθώ να πληρώσω εδώ και 3 μέρες! Τη μια δε μου βγάζει visa/paypal/moneybookers (δεν ψήνομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω τίποτα άλλο εκτός αυτών) και από χτες που μου τα βγάζει, στέλνω τα λεφτά και γυρνάνε πίσω χωρίς αιτιολόγηση!
Τι κακό κι αυτό, να θες να τους πληρώσεις και να μην τα παίρνουν!!!
Το ίδιο και στο voipdiscount και προφανώς σε όλα τα Betamax...
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχω πλέον ήδη 25 ευρώ δεσμευμένα (από δυο προσπάθειες που έκανα με paypal) και θα γυρίσουν στην κάρτα σε 3-4 μέρες (μετά το refund)... Δε λέει να συνεχίσω τις προσπάθειες και να καταλήξω να έχω ακόμα περισσότερα λεφτά να "αγνοούνται"  :Evil: 
Μάλλον θα έχουν ακόμα τεχνικά προβλήματα με τις πληρωμές...

----------


## CatMarg

> Εγώ το voipwise προσπαθώ να πληρώσω εδώ και 3 μέρες! Τη μια δε μου βγάζει visa/paypal/moneybookers (δεν ψήνομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω τίποτα άλλο εκτός αυτών) και από χτες που μου τα βγάζει, στέλνω τα λεφτά και γυρνάνε πίσω χωρίς αιτιολόγηση!
> Τι κακό κι αυτό, να θες να τους πληρώσεις και να μην τα παίρνουν!!!
> Το ίδιο και στο voipdiscount και προφανώς σε όλα τα Betamax...
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχω πλέον ήδη 25 ευρώ δεσμευμένα (από δυο προσπάθειες που έκανα με paypal) και θα γυρίσουν στην κάρτα σε 3-4 μέρες (μετά το refund)... Δε λέει να συνεχίσω τις προσπάθειες και να καταλήξω να έχω ακόμα περισσότερα λεφτά να "αγνοούνται" 
> Μάλλον θα έχουν ακόμα τεχνικά προβλήματα με τις πληρωμές...


Δεν τους ρώτησες?Πως το αιτιολόγησαν?

----------


## geo909

Να ρωτήσω και γω κάτι:

Εβαλα το VoIP Discount και θέλω να πληρώσω με PayPal.
Με βάζει λοιπόν να κατεβάσω ενα προγραμματάκι για "verification"..
Αυτο μου φαινεται κάπως ύποπτο.Τι σοι "verification" μπορεί να χρειάζονται;!
Εχω λογαριασμό στο PayPal και πληρώνω, τι άλλο θέλει;!
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ειναι τιποτα spyware/malware κλπ ;
Απο την εμπειρία σας τι εχτε να πείτε;

 Επίσης, κάθε φορά που ανανεώνετε τα credits σας, πρέπει να το τρέχετε αυτό
το πρόγραμμα, ή ειναι μια κι'εξω; 

 Τελος, εκανα μερικες δοκιμαστικες κλησεις μεσω SIP (εχω Fritz!Box Fon) και ειμαι πολύ
ευχαριστημένος.Να ρωτήσω: Αυτες οι κλήσεις χρεώνονται "μονες" ετσι;! 
Εξηγουμαι: στην υπηρεσία του VoIP Discount που βάζεις τον αριθμό σου, τον αριθμό του άλλου, χτυπάει το τηλέφωνό σου, το σηκώνεις και μετά καλεί τον άλλο, ε, εκει 'χρεωνει' σαν τηλεφώνημα και τη συνδεση με το δικό σου αριθμό, δηλαδή ετσι εχεις 150 λεπτά free & διπλή χρεωση μετα. Δεν ειναι το ιδιο με το SIP, ετσι;

----------


## frap

Σωστά το λες.

----------


## minovg

> Να ρωτήσω και γω κάτι:
> 
> Εβαλα το VoIP Discount και θέλω να πληρώσω με PayPal.
> Με βάζει λοιπόν να κατεβάσω ενα προγραμματάκι για "verification"..
> Αυτο μου φαινεται κάπως ύποπτο.Τι σοι "verification" μπορεί να χρειάζονται;!
> Εχω λογαριασμό στο PayPal και πληρώνω, τι άλλο θέλει;!
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ειναι τιποτα spyware/malware κλπ ;
> Απο την εμπειρία σας τι εχτε να πείτε;
> 
> ...


Δεν έχει καθόλου spyware, είναι απόλυτα αξιόπιστο, έχω voipdiscount πάνω από 1χρόνο και έχω κάνει πολλές καταθέσεις (1 ανά 4μηνο δηλαδή  :Razz:  ).

Εκεί που συνδέεις δυο αριθμούς χρεώνεσαι με 5cent εφάπαξ connection fee και από κει και πέρα ο χρόνος που θα μιλήσεις/θα βάλεις να μιλήσουν δυο άλλοι μετράει διπλός στα 300λεπτά την εβδομάδα που έχεις για FREE (αν καλείς από και προς FREE χώρα).

Η ποιότητα όντως είναι άψογη και στο phone to phone και μέσω SIP.  :One thumb up:

----------


## geo909

> Δεν έχει καθόλου spyware, είναι απόλυτα αξιόπιστο, έχω voipdiscount πάνω από 1χρόνο και έχω κάνει πολλές καταθέσεις (1 ανά 4μηνο δηλαδή  ).
> 
> Εκεί που συνδέεις δυο αριθμούς χρεώνεσαι με 5cent εφάπαξ connection fee και από κει και πέρα ο χρόνος που θα μιλήσεις/θα βάλεις να μιλήσουν δυο άλλοι μετράει διπλός στα 300λεπτά την εβδομάδα που έχεις για FREE (αν καλείς από και προς FREE χώρα).
> 
> Η ποιότητα όντως είναι άψογη και στο phone to phone και μέσω SIP.


Πολύ ωραία...
Ευχαριστώ!

Και σε κάθε κατάθεση πρέπει να το τρέχεις αυτό (ρωτάω γιατι εχω linux και θα πρέπει να τρέχω κάθε φορά σε φίλους)?Εχει σημασία να το τρέχεις απο το μηχανημα απο το οποίο μετά θα πληρώσεις;

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο (ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ!!):

 Αν χρησιμοποιείς SIP, οι χρεωσεις ειναι διαφορετικές;
Ειδα π.χ. στο VoIPWise (ιδια εταιρια) οτι ενω η Ελλάδα ειναι Free προορισμός,οστοσω για τους χρηστες SIP (και μονο) δεν ισχυουν τα 300 λεπτά...

Ξερετε αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και στο VoIP Discount!;

----------


## minovg

> Πολύ ωραία...
> Ευχαριστώ!
> 
> Και σε κάθε κατάθεση πρέπει να το τρέχεις αυτό (ρωτάω γιατι εχω linux και θα πρέπει να τρέχω κάθε φορά σε φίλους)?Εχει σημασία να το τρέχεις απο το μηχανημα απο το οποίο μετά θα πληρώσεις;
> 
> Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο (ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ!!):
> 
>  Αν χρησιμοποιείς SIP, οι χρεωσεις ειναι διαφορετικές;
> Ειδα π.χ. στο VoIPWise (ιδια εταιρια) οτι ενω η Ελλάδα ειναι Free προορισμός,οστοσω για τους χρηστες SIP (και μονο) δεν ισχυουν τα 300 λεπτά...
> ...


Όχι δεν ισχύει κανένας περιορισμός μέσω SIP. Ό,τι ισχύει κανονικά με τα ακουστικά, ισχύει και μέσω SIP.

Μόνο την πρώτη φορά χρειάζεται αυτό το verification.

----------


## geo909

Πάρα πολύ ωραία!
Επισης, αμα δειτε στη wikipedia στην καταχώρηση
"VoipBuster", λεει οτι ο χρόνος του voipbuster τρεχει πιο γρήγορα 
απο την πραγματικότητα, οποτε και τα 300 λεπτά ειναι λιγοτερα στην πραγματικότητα και οι χρεωσεις ουσιαστικά ειναι μεγαλύτερες...
Εσεις εχετε παρατηρήσει τίποτα σχετικό;

----------


## minovg

> Πάρα πολύ ωραία!
> Επισης, αμα δειτε στη wikipedia στην καταχώρηση
> "VoipBuster", λεει οτι ο χρόνος του voipbuster τρεχει πιο γρήγορα 
> απο την πραγματικότητα, οποτε και τα 300 λεπτά ειναι λιγοτερα στην πραγματικότητα και οι χρεωσεις ουσιαστικά ειναι μεγαλύτερες...
> Εσεις εχετε παρατηρήσει τίποτα σχετικό;


Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## geo909

minovg, ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!
Νομιζω οτι κατατοπίστηκα γενικώς

----------


## lonegath

καλησπερα αγορασα πριν μια ωρα περιπου 10 ευρω  με paypal στο voipbuster και δεν εχουν μπει ακομα στο λογαριασμο μου.δεν εχω ξαναχρησιμοποιησει παρομοιο προγραμμα για αυτο ρωταω.Εχει αγορασει κανεις και σε ποση ωρα περιπου εμφανιζονται γιατι εχω αρχισει και ανησυχω λιγο... :Confused:

----------


## minovg

> καλησπερα αγορασα πριν μια ωρα περιπου 10 ευρω  με paypal στο voipbuster και δεν εχουν μπει ακομα στο λογαριασμο μου.δεν εχω ξαναχρησιμοποιησει παρομοιο προγραμμα για αυτο ρωταω.Εχει αγορασει κανεις και σε ποση ωρα περιπου εμφανιζονται γιατι εχω αρχισει και ανησυχω λιγο...


Άμεσα μπαίνουν. Δήλωσες το username σου, ακολούθησες τα βήματα που σου λέει; Αφαίρεσαν σίγουρα το ποσό; (12,50€ είναι). Αν έχεις ebilling (που θα πρέπει να έχεις) για τσέκαρε αν έχει γίνει η δέσμευση του ποσού και αν γράφει τα στοιχεία κανονικά.

Μην ανησυχείς, απατεώνες δεν είναι, το paypal πάντα αποζημιώνει σε περιπτώσεις μη εξουσιοδοτημένης χρήσης.

----------


## lonegath

ναι πληρωσα κανονικα..με πηραν και στο κινητο για να μου πουν ενα pin για να συνεχισω την αγορα..Μου εχει ερθει και αποδειξη απο το paypal στο email.Τωρα για χρεωση της καρτας δεν γνωριζω ακομα επειδη δεν μου εχει ερθει το pin για να δω online αν εχει χρεωθει..Εστειλα email στη betamax και περιμενω...

----------


## spartak

Κάνε υπομονή γιατί κάποιες φορές καθυστερεί με paypal.

----------


## lonegath

τελικα μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειχαν παρει τα χρηματα αλλα επειδη ειχα τις αποδειξεις κανονικα απο το paypal με αποζημιωσαν..Εχω την εντυπωση ομως οτι το voipbuster ειναι το πιο συμφερον απο τα υπολοιπα αλλα επειδη δεν εχω σκοπο να ξαναβαλω χρηματα σε αυτο μπορειτε να μου προτεινετε καποιο το ιδιο συμφερον και αξιοπιστο?

----------


## Torrentoo

VoipDiscount! Δινει ΔΩΡΕΑΝ κλήσεις για ΕΛΛΑΔΑ και ΚΥΠΡΟ! Το VoipBuster τις χρεώνει 1cent/min!

----------


## geo909

Παιδια ειχα και γω πρόβλημα με PayPal και VoIP Discount. Δεν ειχαν μπει τα λεφτα ουτε μετα απο μια μερα, άνοιξα ενα dispute στο PayPal και με αποζημιώσανε.Οποτε ενταξει. Τι να κάνω πλήρωσα με πιστωτική τελικα..

----------


## curious boy

> Παιδια ειχα και γω πρόβλημα με PayPal και VoIP Discount. Δεν ειχαν μπει τα λεφτα ουτε μετα απο μια μερα, άνοιξα ενα dispute στο PayPal και με αποζημιώσανε.Οποτε ενταξει. Τι να κάνω πλήρωσα με πιστωτική τελικα..


Για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις μία prepaid πιστωτική κάρτα κάνει καλή δουλειά  :Wink:

----------


## lonegath

τελικα ανοιξα dispute στο paypal και με αποζημιωσαν!!Και οντως το voipdiscount ειναι πιο συμφερον  :Razz:

----------


## Spiros_k

> παιδια και σε εμενα.... εκανα ανανεωση χρονου με καρτα Visa και μου ειχε διαθέσιμες ολες τις επιλογες και paypal
> μολις πληρωσα μου βγαζει τωρα πια μονο 4 επιλογες
> 
> Regular Bank Transfer ,Western Union ,Voip Resellers,Redeem Voucher 
> 
> ό,τι να ναι... δηλωμένη χώρα Ελλάδα ... τι να πω...


Παιδιά έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες...έχει βρει κανένας λύση στον τρόπο πληρωμής με credit cards ή Paypal; Διαφορετικά μπορεί να προταθεί άλλος VOIP provider που να μπορείς να κάνεις κλήσεις phone to phone και να δίνει δωρεάν κλήσεις σε landline (χωρίς να είναι ο άλλος μέλος) σε αρκετές χώρες (δυστηχώς από αυτά που ξέρω, ούτε το Yahoo ούτε το Jajah έχουν τέτοια δυνατότητα...); Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν το πρόβλημα πληρωμής όλοι οι συνδρομητές στην Ελλάδα ή μερικοί...

----------


## africa_twin

> Αναρωτιέμαι αν έχουν το πρόβλημα πληρωμής όλοι οι συνδρομητές στην Ελλάδα ή μερικοί...


Πριν λίγο ανανέωσα την συνδρομή μου στο Voipdiscount μέσω paypal χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα!  :Wink:

----------


## tasos-tasos

δε μου δουλευουν τα sms μεσω των clients (webcalldirect κυριως)
δε φτανει τιποτα, πουθενα
κανεις αλλος?

----------


## spartak

> δε μου δουλευουν τα sms μεσω των clients (webcalldirect κυριως)
> δε φτανει τιποτα, πουθενα
> κανεις αλλος?


Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε μένα. Ειδικά με το webcalldirect. Εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό σταμάτησα να το χρησιμοποιώ

----------


## Spiros_k

> Πριν λίγο ανανέωσα την συνδρομή μου στο Voipdiscount μέσω paypal χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα!


Απαράδεκτη η Betamax...τέλος!! Με το έτσι θέλω, χωρίς καμμιά ανακοίνωση εξαναγκάζει κάποιους πελάτες της να βρουν άλλους παροχούς VOIP. Είναι δυνατόν να υποχρεώνει αποστολή χρημάτων μόνο με Western Union και εμβάσματα; είναι ξεφτίλες!!!! Δοκίμασα όλους του πιθανούς τρόπους registration, βαρέθηκα να κατεβάζω τους κ...clients τους...πιστωτικές ή paypal τζίφος..τίποτα! Και όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά και και το πιο άχρηστο σύστημα support: μόνο mail το οποίο σημαίνει ότι αν του γκ....ει του υπαλλήλου απαντά με μία ξερή απάντηση "we don't offer this service anymore" και τέλος!!!!
Επειδή απηύδησα μαζί τους, μήπως ξέρει κανείς κάποια άλλη υπηρεσία, πέρα από Betamax; Ενδιαφέρομαι για κλήσεις ΜΟΝΟ phone to phone σε Κούβα και Κολομβία (ειδικά για την πρώτη μόνο η Betamax έχει καλές τιμές 0,50-0,60 το λεπτό...όλοι οι άλλοι που έχω βρει 0,85 και πάνω!). Φυσικά όχι Jajah και Skype που οι τιμές είναι απαράδεκτες...

----------


## spartak

> Απαράδεκτη η Betamax...τέλος!! Με το έτσι θέλω, χωρίς καμμιά ανακοίνωση εξαναγκάζει κάποιους πελάτες της να βρουν άλλους παροχούς VOIP. Είναι δυνατόν να υποχρεώνει αποστολή χρημάτων μόνο με Western Union και εμβάσματα; είναι ξεφτίλες!!!! Δοκίμασα όλους του πιθανούς τρόπους registration, βαρέθηκα να κατεβάζω τους κ...clients τους...πιστωτικές ή paypal τζίφος..τίποτα! Και όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά και και το πιο άχρηστο σύστημα support: μόνο mail το οποίο σημαίνει ότι αν του γκ....ει του υπαλλήλου απαντά με μία ξερή απάντηση "we don't offer this service anymore" και τέλος!!!!
> Επειδή απηύδησα μαζί τους, μήπως ξέρει κανείς κάποια άλλη υπηρεσία, πέρα από Betamax; Ενδιαφέρομαι για κλήσεις ΜΟΝΟ phone to phone σε Κούβα και Κολομβία (ειδικά για την πρώτη μόνο η Betamax έχει καλές τιμές 0,50-0,60 το λεπτό...όλοι οι άλλοι που έχω βρει 0,85 και πάνω!). Φυσικά όχι Jajah και Skype που οι τιμές είναι απαράδεκτες...


Σου προτείνω το www.webacall.com

Δέχεται πιστωτική κάρτα, έχει υπηρεσία phone 2 phone.

Για Κουβα σταθερό και Κολομβία σταθερό είχει τιμή 0.7885 USD. Έχει χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο που είναι πολύ σημαντικό! Ποιότητα δεν ξέρω να σου πω για αυτό τον προορισμό βάλε 5 δολάρια για αρχή να δεις

----------


## Spiros_k

> Σου προτείνω το www.webacall.com
> 
> Δέχεται πιστωτική κάρτα, έχει υπηρεσία phone 2 phone.
> 
> Για Κουβα σταθερό και Κολομβία σταθερό είχει τιμή 0.7885 USD. Έχει χρέωση ανά δευτερόλεπτο που είναι πολύ σημαντικό! Ποιότητα δεν ξέρω να σου πω για αυτό τον προορισμό βάλε 5 δολάρια για αρχή να δεις


Οκ, οι τιμές όντως είναι ικονοποιητικές. Πλήρωσα μέσω paypal 10$ και περιμένω να μου στείλουν τα un/pas . Ελπίζω να παν όλα καλά και να μην το μετανιώσω που τους προτίμησα...ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ! Αν δεν είχαν και το 19% ΦΠΑ θα ήταν τέλειο αφού κοστολογεί σε USD! Έχω μόνο μία ερώτηση: κάθε φορά που πληρώνω μέσω paypal θα πρέπει να περιμένω 1 εργάσιμη μέρα ή αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο την πρώτη φορά κατά την δημιουργία του λογαριασμού;

----------


## kostas2005

δοκιμασες να φτιαξεις καινουργιο λογαριασμο?
και εγω για western εψαχνα...

----------


## Spiros_k

> δοκιμασες να φτιαξεις καινουργιο λογαριασμο?
> και εγω για western εψαχνα...


τα πάντα..όλους τους δυνατούς συνδιασμούς...άλλο username άλλη κάρτα, άλλο κράτος, άλλο mail...κάτι μου λέει ότι τσεκάρουν το ip...θα το κοιτάξω και με anonymous τρόπο. Αν πέσεις στην παγίδα της Western αυτόματα στην τιμή της κάθε κλήσης και κάθε μονάδας βάζεις και την προμήθεια τους στο συνολικό κόστος οπότε βράστα...

----------


## spartak

> τα πάντα..όλους τους δυνατούς συνδιασμούς...άλλο username άλλη κάρτα, άλλο κράτος, άλλο mail...κάτι μου λέει ότι τσεκάρουν το ip...θα το κοιτάξω και με anonymous τρόπο. Αν πέσεις στην παγίδα της Western αυτόματα στην τιμή της κάθε κλήσης και κάθε μονάδας βάζεις και την προμήθεια τους στο συνολικό κόστος οπότε βράστα...


Μπήκαν τα χρηματα; Δοκίμασες το webacall?

----------


## macovet

χρησιμοποιώ betamax over sip. (voipdiscount). εδώ και κάμποσες ημέρες όταν καλώ ελληνικά νούμερα, ενώ καλεί κανονικά δεν ακούγεται ο ήχος κλήσης, ο ήχος που δίνει το τηλέφωνο του καλούμενου μέχρι να το σηκώσει. έτσι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν έχει γίνει η κλήση μου ή όχι, τουλάχιστο μέχρι ο καλούμενος να απαντήσει, οπότε και όλα δουλεύουν εντάξη. μέχρι τότε όμως το τηλέφωνο παραμένει βουβό. δηλαδή καλώ ένα ελληνικό νούμερο, το τηλέφωνο βουβό μέχρι να απαντήσει ο καλούμενος.

το έχει παρατηρήσει αυτό κάποιος άλλος?

υγ. μόλις παρατήρησα ότι το ίδιο συμβαίνει και από το software client.

----------


## rdaniel

Ναι, το έχουν και άλλοι αυτό το φαινόμενο, εμφανίζεται συχνά τελευταία φαίνεται. Κάποιος νομίζω έστειλε email για το θέμα στην betamax, και μετά από λίγο διορθώθηκε, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες. Κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο forum και θα βρεις το σχετικό νήμα  :Wink:

----------


## nanas

> χρησιμοποιώ betamax over sip. (voipdiscount). εδώ και κάμποσες ημέρες όταν καλώ ελληνικά νούμερα, ενώ καλεί κανονικά δεν ακούγεται ο ήχος κλήσης, ο ήχος που δίνει το τηλέφωνο του καλούμενου μέχρι να το σηκώσει. έτσι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν έχει γίνει η κλήση μου ή όχι, τουλάχιστο μέχρι ο καλούμενος να απαντήσει, οπότε και όλα δουλεύουν εντάξη. μέχρι τότε όμως το τηλέφωνο παραμένει βουβό. δηλαδή καλώ ένα ελληνικό νούμερο, το τηλέφωνο βουβό μέχρι να απαντήσει ο καλούμενος.
> 
> το έχει παρατηρήσει αυτό κάποιος άλλος?
> 
> υγ. μόλις παρατήρησα ότι το ίδιο συμβαίνει και από το software client.


ανοίξαμε και σχετικό νήμα.
δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται τίποτα απο μέρους μας....

----------


## georgep800

Διάβασα αρκετές απο τις σελίδες και είδα πολλές και διαφορετικές απόψεις. Επείδή έχουν αναφερθείς αρκετές απόψεις, ποια είναι άραγε η καλύτερη δωρεάν υπηρεσία για κλήσεις σε σταθερά της Ελλάδας;

----------


## ipo

> Διάβασα αρκετές απο τις σελίδες και είδα πολλές και διαφορετικές απόψεις. Επείδή έχουν αναφερθείς αρκετές απόψεις, ποια είναι άραγε η καλύτερη δωρεάν υπηρεσία για κλήσεις σε σταθερά της Ελλάδας;


Κάποιες από τις εταιρείες (π.χ. voipdiscount, altec) δίνουν τη δυνατότητα για SIP κλήσεις. Αν λοιπόν βρεις sip client (π.χ. SJ-Phone, XTen-Lite) για το κινητό σου, τότε θα μπορείς να κάνεις κλήσεις μέσω wifi από το κινητό σου (μέσω 3G μάλλον σε κόβουν οι εταιρείες κινητής).

----------


## con

> Κάποιες από τις εταιρείες (π.χ. voipdiscount, altec) δίνουν τη δυνατότητα για SIP κλήσεις. Αν λοιπόν βρεις sip client (π.χ. SJ-Phone, XTen-Lite) για το κινητό σου, τότε θα μπορείς να κάνεις κλήσεις μέσω wifi από το κινητό σου (μέσω 3G μάλλον σε κόβουν οι εταιρείες κινητής).


Δε σε κόβουν συνήθως, απλά η ποιότητα δεν είναι όπως με wifi. Κοίτα εδώ, έχουν και VoIP over 3G με δωρεάν κλήσεις προς σταθερά 40 χωρών (και με Ελλάδα).

----------


## georgep800

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!
Κατέβασα το SJ-Phone και δημιούργησα λογαριασμό στο voipdiscount, έκανα τις ρυθμίσεις, δεν κατάφερα όμως να πραγματοποιήσω κάποια κλήση. Το SJ-Phone μου γράφει SIP not register. Έχω συνδεθεί κανονικά στο wi-fi router και μπαίνω κανονικά στο internet. Οι ρυθμίσεις που έκανα στο  SJ-Phone είναι σίγουρα σωστές. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να φταίει; :Thinking: 

ΥΓ Αξίζει να αγοράσω credits στο skype; Απο ποιότητα συγκριτικά με τα υπόλοιπα(πχ voipdiscount) είναι ανώτερο;

----------


## kostas2005

παιδια ανοιξα καινουργιο θεμα για voip kai 3g ριξετε μια ματια
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...38#post1631438

να ρωτήσω κατι 
υπάρχει καπιος άλλος provider εκτός betamax(webcalldirect,voipraider) για να καλούμε κινητά 
γιατί τώρα τελευταία παίρνω τηλέφωνο ενα κινητό δείχνει ότι χτυπάει (ενω δεν χτυπάει ποτέ στο κινητό που καλο ) αλλά χρεώνεται χωρίς να εχω μιλήσει

----------


## CatMarg

> Δε σε κόβουν συνήθως, απλά η ποιότητα δεν είναι όπως με wifi. Κοίτα εδώ, έχουν και VoIP over 3G με δωρεάν κλήσεις προς σταθερά 40 χωρών (και με Ελλάδα).


Ισχύει όμως μόνο για Νοκια(για κινητά) απ'ότι είδα.Κάνω λάθος?

----------


## con

> Ισχύει όμως μόνο για Νοκια(για κινητά) απ'ότι είδα.Κάνω λάθος?


Σωστά. Γράφουν οτι αυτή την περίοδο φτιάχνουν και έκδοση για Windows Mobile. Το καλό με τα αυτά τα Nokia είναι οτι έχουν ενσωματωμένο πρόγραμμα για VoIP με SIP. Σε ένα WM5 κινητό που είχα βάλει το Skype μέσω wifi δεν είχε καλή απόδοση.

----------


## CatMarg

> Σωστά. Γράφουν οτι αυτή την περίοδο φτιάχνουν και έκδοση για Windows Mobile. Το καλό με τα αυτά τα Nokia είναι οτι έχουν ενσωματωμένο πρόγραμμα για VoIP με SIP. Σε ένα WM5 κινητό που είχα βάλει το Skype μέσω wifi δεν είχε καλή απόδοση.


Μου τη δίνει να πρέπει νάχω οπωσδήποτε Νοκια κ όχι ό,τι θέλω....τελείως ψυχολογικό βέβαια,αλλά...

----------


## Cacofonix

Μήπως να ανοίγαμε ένα νέο θέμα, το οποίο θα ήταν κλειδωμένο και θα αναγράφονταν οι τιμές του κάθε παρόχου;

----------


## Loufjohn

Bοηθεια

Εχω γραφτει σωστα στο Voipdiscount και όταν πάω να αγοράσω μονάδες μου ζητα επαληθεση και με παιρνει αυτοματα τηλεφωνο και μου ζητα τον κωδικο αριθμο που μου εχει γραψει. Δινω τον αριθμο αλλα μου τον ξαναξητα και στο τελος αποτυγχανει η προσπαθεια. Τι λαθος κανω;
Πληκτρολογω τον αριθμο και πρεπει να πατησω κατι. 
ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ

----------


## yianniscan

Μάλλον το DTMF setting δεν δουλεύει σωστά, κι έτσι ο κωδικός δεν φτάνει στο IVR της Betamax.

----------


## nanas

ακρίβηναν το φπα σε 2,5 ευρώ :Thumb down:

----------


## lefteris38

> Bοηθεια
> 
> Εχω γραφτει σωστα στο Voipdiscount και όταν πάω να αγοράσω μονάδες μου ζητα επαληθεση και με παιρνει αυτοματα τηλεφωνο και μου ζητα τον κωδικο αριθμο που μου εχει γραψει. Δινω τον αριθμο αλλα μου τον ξαναξητα και στο τελος αποτυγχανει η προσπαθεια. Τι λαθος κανω;
> Πληκτρολογω τον αριθμο και πρεπει να πατησω κατι. 
> ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ


Δεν βγαζεις ακρη με την betamaχ στο θεμα των πληρωμων. Εχω ξοδεψει πολλες ωρες δουλειας αλλα δεν μπορω να βγαλω λογικα συμπερασματα. Παντως μετα απο 3-4 προσπαθειες την δεχεται την πιστωτικη. Παρ' οτι λεγεται οτι δεν αποδεχονται πλεον πιστωτικες καρτες, εγω ανανεωσα την συνδρομη μου στις 03/01/2008 με πιστωτικη. Μαλιστα ειχε αποθηκευμενα τα στοιχεια απο την τελευταια φορα, και ετσι δεν χρειαστηκε καν να τα ξαναπερασω. Εχει και μια επιλογη που λεει να τραβαει αυτοματα χρηματα οταν στον λογαριασμο εχουν μεινει λιγοτερα απο ενα ευρω, αλλα φυσικα δεν την εχω τσεκαρει. Χρησιμοποιω προπληρωμενη VISA απο την τραπεζα Κυπρου.

----------


## nanas

> Δεν βγαζεις ακρη με την betamaχ στο θεμα των πληρωμων. Εχω ξοδεψει πολλες ωρες δουλειας αλλα δεν μπορω να βγαλω λογικα συμπερασματα. Παντως μετα απο 3-4 προσπαθειες την δεχεται την πιστωτικη. Παρ' οτι λεγεται οτι δεν αποδεχονται πλεον πιστωτικες καρτες, εγω ανανεωσα την συνδρομη μου στις 03/01/2008 με πιστωτικη. Μαλιστα ειχε αποθηκευμενα τα στοιχεια απο την τελευταια φορα, και ετσι δεν χρειαστηκε καν να τα ξαναπερασω. Εχει και μια επιλογη που λεει να τραβαει αυτοματα χρηματα οταν στον λογαριασμο εχουν μεινει λιγοτερα απο ενα ευρω, αλλα φυσικα δεν την εχω τσεκαρει. Χρησιμοποιω προπληρωμενη VISA απο την τραπεζα Κυπρου.


πράγματι έτσι είναι

----------


## zeppelin

με το gizmo όλα μια χαρά

----------


## lights

Παιδιά ειμαι στο voipbusterpro μου έμειναν ελάχιστα cents και θέλω να πάω στο voipdiscount.

1) Μπορώ να γραφτώ με το ίδιο username και email ή πρέπει και τα δυο να είναι διαφορετικά?

2) Μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιώ παράλληλα (απο το fritz) μέχρι να τελιώσω τις μονάδες του πρώτου?

3) Μήπως γίνεται και πρέπει πρώτα να ξεγραφτώ απο το voipbusterpro?

4) Είτε μέσω paypal είτε μέσω πιστωτικής 12,5 ευρώ θα πληρώσω για 4 μήνες free για ελλάδα και τα 10 ευρώ μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιώ στο παραπάνω διάστημα για κλήσεις προς κινητά πχ?

5) Έχει την ίδια ποιότητα ήχου το ένα με το άλλο?

----------


## minovg

> Παιδιά ειμαι στο voipbusterpro μου έμειναν ελάχιστα cents και θέλω να πάω στο voipdiscount.
> 
> 1) Μπορώ να γραφτώ με το ίδιο username και email ή πρέπει και τα δυο να είναι διαφορετικά?
> 
> 2) Μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιώ παράλληλα (απο το fritz) μέχρι να τελιώσω τις μονάδες του πρώτου?
> 
> 3) Μήπως γίνεται και πρέπει πρώτα να ξεγραφτώ απο το voipbusterpro?
> 
> 4) Είτε μέσω paypal είτε μέσω πιστωτικής 12,5 ευρώ θα πληρώσω για 4 μήνες free για ελλάδα και τα 10 ευρώ μπορώ να τα χρησιμοποιώ στο παραπάνω διάστημα για κλήσεις προς κινητά πχ?
> ...


1. Πρέπει να είναι διαφορετικά τα username. Πρόσθεσε απλά αύξοντα αριθμό από δίπλα. Έτσι έχω κάνει και εγώ. minovg, minovg1, minovg2 κλπ.  :Razz: 

2. Παράλληλα μόνο αν υποστηρίζει 2 sip λογαριασμούς το φριτζ. Αλλιώς πρέπει κάθε φορά που θέλεις να καλέσεις από τον δεύτερο sip λογαριασμό να κάνεις χειροκίνητα τις αλλαγές. (sip.voipbuster.com, sip.voipdiscount.com κλπ)

3. Όχι δε νομίζω να προβλέπεται να ξεγραφτείς.

4. Ακριβώς.  :Wink: 

5. Ακριβώς την ίδια, απλά είναι αλλαγή πακέτου όπως θα λέγαμε στην κινητή τηλεφωνία. Είναι κάτι σαν vodafone a la carte, cu. Έχει διαφορά η ποιότητα; Όχι, αφού χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο δίκτυο.  :Wink:

----------


## lights

> 1. Πρέπει να είναι διαφορετικά τα username. Πρόσθεσε απλά αύξοντα αριθμό από δίπλα. Έτσι έχω κάνει και εγώ. minovg, minovg1, minovg2 κλπ. 
> 
> 2. Παράλληλα μόνο αν υποστηρίζει 2 sip λογαριασμούς το φριτζ. Αλλιώς πρέπει κάθε φορά που θέλεις να καλέσεις από τον δεύτερο sip λογαριασμό να κάνεις χειροκίνητα τις αλλαγές. (sip.voipbuster.com, sip.voipdiscount.com κλπ)
> 
> 3. Όχι δε νομίζω να προβλέπεται να ξεγραφτείς.
> 
> 4. Ακριβώς. 
> 
> 5. Ακριβώς την ίδια, απλά είναι αλλαγή πακέτου όπως θα λέγαμε στην κινητή τηλεφωνία. Είναι κάτι σαν vodafone a la carte, cu. Έχει διαφορά η ποιότητα; Όχι, αφού χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο δίκτυο.


Ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 

2) το φριτζ υποστηρίζει μέχρι 10 account αν θυμάμε καλα. Εγω τώρα είμαι με 4 ενεργους, αρα πρόβλημα δεν θα υπάρχει από εκει. Απλά διάβασα για κατι σχετικά με τις ip και έλεγα μήπως είναι πρόβλημα 2 λογαριασμοί της betamax na βγαίνουν απο την ίδια IP.

5) Άρα ψιλοχάλια θα με ακούν πάλι....  :Sad: 

Οσον αφορα το voipdiscount,

Κάπου εδω στα φορουμ διάβασα ότι μετά τους 4 μήνες ότι υπόλοιπο είχες μέσα (ακόμα και αν έμειναν 10 ευρω) τα χάνεις.

Ειναι δυνατο να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο?

Μα στο site τους λέει τα εξής:

20.09.2006 GREAT NEWS: Credit will not expire anymore!
We decided to drop the expiry dates for credit. That means your credit will stay valid for ever!

If you buy credit, you will get 120 FREEDAYS (unless stated otherwise). This means you can call all countries in the free destinations list for 120 days at no costs. When the 120 days are over, you will keep your credit, and a minimal rate will be charged.

βέβαια παλιά η ανακοίνωση αλλά δεν ισχύει ακομα?

----------


## tasos-tasos

για 4 μηνες αν δεν υπερβαινεις το Fair Use Policy, 300 λεπτά ανα εβδομάδα (ημερολογιακά) μιλάς δωρεάν

μετά αρχίζει η χρέωση. αρα τα λεφτα σου, οχι δε τα χανεις, αλλα σιγα σιγα τα τρως, τα καταναλώνεις.

----------


## lights

> για 4 μηνες αν δεν υπερβαινεις το Fair Use Policy, 300 λεπτά ανα εβδομάδα (ημερολογιακά) μιλάς δωρεάν
> 
> μετά αρχίζει η χρέωση. αρα τα λεφτα σου, οχι δε τα χανεις, αλλα σιγα σιγα τα τρως, τα καταναλώνεις.


Ε αυτό ειναι τέλειο  :Clap: 

Δηλαδή τα 12,5 ευρώ μπορεί να σε πανε και 1 εξάμηνο συνολικα, ετσι?  :Wink: 

Ε δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει τίποτε καλύτερο απο αυτό!

Και μετά οι άλλοι χρεώνουνε 15 ευρώ το μήνα... τι να πω....

Δώστε τα λεφτά σας στο voipdiscount μπας και μας φτιάξουνε και την ποιότητα  :Laughing:

----------


## frap

Εμένα τα 12.5 με πάνε σχεδόν 5 μήνες και κάτι μέρες.
Εξαρτάται πόσο θα μιλήσει το έτερον ήμισυ την περίοδο εκείνη  :Razz:

----------


## tugito

Πάντως το voipdiscount ¨εχει κάποια καθυστέρηση σε μερικές κλήσεις παρόλο που είναι 1mbit το upload μου και πιστέυω ότι το μεγάλο μείον ειναι οτι δεν εχει να κάνεις επιλογή codec και ρύθμισης. Οποιος ξέρει κανα κόλπο ας πει. Πχ παρατηρώ την καθυστέρηση εμφανές όταν καλώ στην πατρα τους γονείς μου που εχουν το νεο συστημα vodafone το οποίο ούτως ή αλλως έχει απαίσια ποιότητα...

----------


## aral

το 12voip είναι της betamax? σύγκριση με voipdiscount?

----------


## yianniscan

Δεν υποστηρίζει SIP devices.

----------


## jasonbourne

Ρε παιδια καταργηθηκε η πληρωμη μεσω paypal gia voidiscount?Δε το βλεπω πουθενα..

----------


## tasos-tasos

ειναι τα γνωστα τερτιπια
εμενα μου το βγαζει
εχεις δηλώσει Ελλάδα χώρα?

----------


## jasonbourne

Ναι εχω δηλωσει...Δε ξερω τι παιζει...

----------


## insa

εχω δοκιμασει το voipdiscount σε σταθερο στην Ελλαδα αλλα το lag ειναι τεραστιο....Τι λετε να φταιει?

----------


## frap

Η dsl σου...

Καμιά φορά κάνει κάτι κουλά, αλλά σπάνια. Αν το πρόβλημα διαρκεί πάνω από μέρα και σε πολλούς προορισμούς (διαφορετικές πόλεις) το πρόβλημα είναι μάλλον στη DSL σου ή στο ότι έχεις κάποιο P2P να κατεβάζει στο φουλ.

Κάνε μια αναζήτηση για voip lag ΟΤΕ πακετοπρόβλημα, θα βρεις αρκετά νήματα.

----------


## tasos-tasos

τρέξε ενα τεστ στο 

www.testyourvoip.com

χωρίς να εχεις ανοιχτά αλλα προγραμματα κατεβασματος κλπ

επιλέγεις απο την λίστα τον προορισμό που εχει μεγαλύτερο βαθμό (4.0-4.4)
και δεξιά preserve speech quality

(θελει java runtime, αλλα θα σου απαντησει για την ποιότητα της adsl γραμμής σου οσον αφορά τις voip απαιτήσεις

----------


## GnG

Να ρωτήσω κάτι.Στην αρχική σελίδα του voipdiscount έχει link που σε πάει στις χώρες που πληρώνεις 1 cent/minute( http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/discounts.html ) και στην λίστα αυτή είναι οι free περιοχές.Τελικά τι ισχύει?Είναι δωρεάν ή με 1cent/minute?

----------


## nanas

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι.Στην αρχική σελίδα του voipdiscount έχει link που σε πάει στις χώρες που πληρώνεις 1 cent/minute( http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/discounts.html ) και στην λίστα αυτή είναι οι free περιοχές.Τελικά τι ισχύει?Είναι δωρεάν ή με 1cent/minute?


δωρεάν πρέπει να είναι

----------


## GnG

Πρέπει ή είναι.Αν είναι αυτές οι τιμές με 1cent/minute πότε ισχύουν?Πολύ μας μπερδεύουν ρε παιδί μου...

----------


## spartak

Οι τιμές αυτές ισχύουν όταν δεν έχεις freedays. Οι χώρες αυτές είναι δωρεάν όταν έχεις freedays.

----------


## teorid

Voipwise εχει χρησιμοποιησει κανεις? Πρεπει να ειναι και αυτο παρακλαδι του Voipbuster

----------


## spartak

> Voipwise εχει χρησιμοποιησει κανεις? Πρεπει να ειναι και αυτο παρακλαδι του Voipbuster


Eίναι και αυτό της betamax. Οι εταιρίες μεταξύ τους δεν έχουν διαφορές στην ποιότητα ομιλίας. Το ίδιο δίκτυο χρησιμοποιούν. Με την εξαίρεση του voicetrading που είναι για εταιρίες

----------


## jason22

χρησιμο link συγκρισης υπηρεσιων VoIP http://backsla.sh/betamax αν δεν εχει δωθει ηδη.

----------


## pan.nl

Λοιπόν από χθες χρησιμοποιώ (και πάλι) το Voipdiscount. Η ποιότητα ήχου είναι πολύ καλή χωρίς καθυστερήσεις. Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα όμως: έχω ρυθμίσει το Speedtouch 780 και κάνει login κανονικά. Όμως μερικές φορές όταν καλώ (ελληνικά ή ξένα σταθερά, δεν έχει διαφορά) αργεί να με συνδέσει και μερικές άλλες φορές πρέπει να ξανακαλέσω. Να σημειώσω πως πατάω το πλήκτρο # για να επιταχυνθεί η διαδικασία αλλά δε λειτουργεί πάντα. Υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω από την πλευρά μου?

----------


## yianniscan

Πρώτον, η συνεχής εγγραφή (registration) στο SIP Proxy του VoipDiscount δεν είναι απαραίτητη αν δεν σου παρέχουν γεωγραφικούς αριθμούς για εισερχόμενες κλήσεις. Ούτως ή άλλως τα account credentials στέλνονται στον SIP Proxy, κατά την διαδικασία του Invite πριν από κάθε κλήση.

Για ν' αποφύγεις τις καθυστερήσεις κατά την πληκτρολόγηση, παραμετροποίησε το DTMF setting σε RFC2833 κι αν είναι δυνατόν μόνο αυτό, αντί για όλα μαζί.

----------


## pan.nl

Δε νομίζω πως γίνεται στο Speedtouch. Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να ρυθμίσω το registrar, το registrar port, το proxy, το proxy port και το expire time...

----------


## yianniscan

Νομίζω ότι το SpeedTouch δίνει πρόσβαση μέσω Telnet για ρυθμίσεις, εκτός του web interface.

----------


## pan.nl

ΟΚ, έπειτα από αρκετό ψάξιμο, αφού δεν είμαι πολύ σχετικός με telnet, έκανα τις ρυθμίσεις. Φαίνεται να λειτουργεί - γενικά δεν καθυστερεί να με συνδέσει πλέον.

----------


## Miltos_01

skype και forthnet adsl παίζει; Την γνώμη κάποιος για την ποιότητα της επικοινωνίας καθώς και για πιθανές ρυθμίσεις του router;

----------


## pan.nl

Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα με το Voipdiscount (δοκίμασα και άλλους κλώνους της Betamax και δεν είδα διαφορά): όταν καλώ αριθμούς με πρόθεμα 22980 είτε χτυπάει, το σηκώνουν αλλά δεν ακούω ούτε ακούν τίποτα, είτε αργεί πάρα πολύ να με συνδέσει είτε δε με συνδέει καθόλου και πρέπει να ξανακαλέσω. Σε όλους τους άλλους αριθμούς που δοκίμασα δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα. Τί μπορεί να συμβαίνει άραγε?

Edit: δοκίμασα να βάλω registrars άλλων κλώνων της Betamax και φαίνεται να δρομολογεί τις κλήσεις καλύτερα με το sip.nonoh.net

----------


## bak

> Υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα με το Voipdiscount (δοκίμασα και άλλους κλώνους της Betamax και δεν είδα διαφορά): όταν καλώ αριθμούς με πρόθεμα 22980 είτε χτυπάει, το σηκώνουν αλλά δεν ακούω ούτε ακούν τίποτα, είτε αργεί πάρα πολύ να με συνδέσει είτε δε με συνδέει καθόλου και πρέπει να ξανακαλέσω. Σε όλους τους άλλους αριθμούς που δοκίμασα δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα. Τί μπορεί να συμβαίνει άραγε?
> 
> Edit: δοκίμασα να βάλω registrars άλλων κλώνων της Betamax και φαίνεται να δρομολογεί τις κλήσεις καλύτερα με το sip.nonoh.net


και εδώ τα ίδια..παρότι εβαλα και sip.nonoh.net δεν  βλέπω τεράστια διαφορα..anyway hope to fix it soon  :Smile:

----------


## yianniscan

Μάλλον στον συγκεκριμένο προορισμό ο πάροχος που τερματίζει την κλήση έχει πρόβλημα. Στείλτε τους ένα μήνυμα ώστε να το κοιτάξουν, αλλά μην περιμένετε απάντηση!  :Whistle:

----------


## pan.nl

Το routing αλλάζει και πότε εξαφανίζεται το πρόβλημα, πότε επανέρχεται. Oh well...για τα χρήματά που πληρώνουμε καλά είναι.  :Wink: 

Edit: παρατήρησα πως όταν το routing οδηγεί στον server 194.221.62.198 δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, ενώ όταν οδηγεί στον 194.120.0.198 εμφανίζονται οι καθυστερήσεις στη σύνδεση. Έτσι στο πεδίο registrar του Speedtouch 780 ρύθμισα να συνδέεται μόνο με τον πρώτο server. Θα δω πώς τα πηγαίνει και θα επανέλθω.

Για άλλους ίσως ισχύει το ανάποσο.

----------


## minasbox

Μπορεί κάποιος να απαντήσει αν το adsl της forthnet τα πάει καλά με το voipdiscount? 

thanks

----------


## frap

Σε εμένα μια χαρά παίζει...

----------


## pan.nl

Μετά από λίγες ημέρες χρήσης λειτουργεί απροβλημάτιστα έχοντας ρυθμίσει να κάνει login στον server 194.221.62.198. Μάλιστα το latency (με σύνδεση Conn-x στα 17,5/1 Mbps) είναι συνήθως μικρότερο προς αυτόν τον server (47-50 ms) σε σχέση με τον 194.120.0.198 (63-75ms).

----------


## DeMaitre

Φίλε Παναγιώτη, μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να ανεβάσεις ή να μου στείλεις με PM τις ρυθμίσεις που έχεις κάνει στο Speedtouch 780WL για να δουλεύει με το VoipDiscount, γιατί άνοιξα έναν λογαριασμό στο 12voip, αλλά εκτός από τα Registrar, Registrar Port, Proxy και Proxy Port, για τις άλλες παραμέτρους δεν βρήκα τίποτα στο site της 12voip (π.χ. sip URI, αν το username αναγράφεται σκέτο ή με τη μορφή username@12voip.com κ.λπ. μικρά και χρήσιμα tipsάκια)...  :Sad: 

Φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα πρέπει να είναι πολύ διαφορετικές για 12voip σε σχέση με το VoipDiscount που χρησιμοποιείς εσύ...  :Thinking: 

Το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι όταν στο web interface πηγαίνω από το 'Toolbox' στο 'Telephony' και κλικάρω επάνω στα 'Details', στο πεδίο 'Registered' του πίνακα μου βγάζει ένα μεγάλο, κόκκινο Χ (αντί -φαντάζομαι- ενός μεγάλου, πράσινου V που θα έπρεπε να βγάζει αν όλα λειτουργούσαν σωστά)!

Σημείωσε ότι χρήματα *ΔΕΝ* έχω βάλει ακόμα, αφού ως new user μου δίνει ως trial 60 δωρεάν λεπτά προς FREE προορισμούς και θέλω πρώτα να τα εξαντλήσω και μετά να αγοράσω credits.

Επιπλέον, θα ήθελα αν γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει με πολύ απλά ελληνικά (καθότι νέοπας στο VoIP  :Redface: ) με ποιον τρόπο μπορώ από την τηλεφωνική συσκευή που έχω συνδεδεμένη στο ST 780WL να καλώ άλλους χρήστες που έβαλα και άνοιξαν λογαριασμό στο 12voip, για να μιλάμε μεταξύ μας δωρεάν και απεριόριστα.

Μη με παρεξηγήσετε, διάβασα κάτι για ENUM σε κάποια άλλα threads, αλλά -δυστυχώς- δεν κατάλαβα πως λειτουργεί αυτό το σύστημα αριθμοδότησης (κάτι τέτοιο πρέπει να είναι αν δεν κάνω λάθος)...  :Embarassed: 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την προσοχή σας και κάθε βοήθεια καλοδεχούμενη!..  :One thumb up:

----------


## pan.nl

DeMaitre, δοκίμασε τις ρυθμίσεις στις εικόνες που έχω επισυνάψει, μου λειτουργούν άψογα. Πιθανότατα λειτουργούν για όλους τους κλώνους της betamax. Επίσης μέσω telnet μπορείς να ορίσεις να χρησιμοποιεί μόνο το codec G.711u που έχει καλύτερη ποιότητα ήχου καθώς και να αλλάξεις το dtmf tone σε rfc 2833. Αν δε γνωρίζεις πώς μπαίνεις στο telnet κλπ, εδώ είμαστε.  :One thumb up:

----------


## DeMaitre

Φίλε Παναγιώτη, πραγματικά σου είμαι υπόχρεος! Αλλάζοντας το SIP URI από ό,τι συνδυασμό μπορεί να βάλει ο νους σου σε none και τους Registrar και Proxy Servers σε 192.221.62.196 από sip.12voip.com, κατάφερα *επιτέλους* να συνδεθώ με τον λογαριασμό μου!!!  :Thumbs up: 

Οπότε *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στην παραμετροποίηση του ST 780WL! Αντί για sip.12voip.com χρησιμοποιείστε ως Registrar και Proxy Server τον 192.221.62.196, αλλιώς το router ΔΕΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΑΡΙΑΣΜΟ!!!*

Τώρα το πρόβλημά μου εστιάζεται στη σωστή παραμετροποίηση του Speedtouch, αφού από τη στιγμή που συνδέθηκε με τη 12voip (έχω ρυθμίσει να είναι διαθέσιμη η υπηρεσία μόνο στη μία θύρα FXS) η άλλη θύρα όταν σηκώνω το τηλέφωνο που είναι συνδεδεμένο σε αυτή, δεν δίνει σήμα κλήσης, ούτε μπορώ να πραγματοποιήσω κλήση από αυτή. Το τηλέφωνο, όμως, χτυπά κανονικά αν με καλέσουν στον αριθμό του ΟΤΕ!  :Thinking: 

Επίσης, δεν έχω βρει ακόμα απαντήσεις στο θέμα της δυνατότητας δρομολόγησης ορισμένων κλήσεων μέσω ΟΤΕ και ορισμένων μέσω VoIP, καθώς και πως μπορώ να καλέσω κατευθείαν από το τηλέφωνο κάποιον άλλο χρήστη του ίδιου δικτύου, ώστε να μην καταναλώνω τα "δωρεάν" λεπτά που περιορίζονται σε 300 ανά 7 ημέρες, αλλά να μπορώ να πραγματοποιώ απεριόριστης διάρκειας p2p συνομιλίες.

Αν έχεις κάποια ιδέα ή κάποιες απαντήσεις για τα παραπάνω, θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος αν με καθοδηγούσες σχετικά είτε μέσω pm (για να μην είμαστε  :Offtopic: ), είτε παραπέμποντάς με σε άλλες σχετικές συζητήσεις που θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά μου...

----------


## pan.nl

Βρήκα μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο στο διαδίκτυο όλους τους servers της betamax. Παρατήρησα μερικές διαφορές δοκιμάζοντας διάφορους και κατέληξα στον 80.239.235.200, για κάποιον άλλο χρήστη μπορεί να αποδίδει καλύτερα ένας διαφορετικός server.

Παρακάτω είναι οι servers:

194.120.0.198
194.221.62.198 (οι 2 γνωστότεροι)

και...

80.239.235.192
80.239.235.195
80.239.235.200
80.239.235.201

194.120.0.193
194.120.0.196
194.120.0.202
194.120.0.203

194.221.62.194
194.221.62.197
194.221.62.206
194.221.62.207

DeMaitre, απ'ότι ξέρω p2p συνομιλία μόνο μέσω του software client, όχι μέσω SIP. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με τις λειτουργίες που σε ενδιαφέρουν.

----------


## teodor_ch

το 12voip παίζει και με
voipbuster.com & voipdiscount.com

βάζοντας την IP λογικά κερδίζετε κάτι ms παρακάμπτοντας τον DNS σερβερ αλλά κινδυνεύετε να μείνετε χωρίς voip αν αλλάξουν IP τα παραπάνω url

για να βρείτε την ΙΡ μπορείτε να κάνετε ένα ping και θα σας την εμφανίσει εκεί

----------


## tasos-tasos

τι συμβαίνει σήμερα με τους κλώνους Betamax?

δεν βγαίνει κλήση

χτυπάει μια.... περιμενω.... 20 δευτερόλεπτα... χτυπάει άλλη μία και τιποτε αλλο....

αυτό σε nonoh.net και voipbusterpro.com

----------


## yianniscan

Θα 'χει πρόβλημα ο πάροχος που τερματίζουν τις κλήσεις τους στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## kostas2005

> Επίσης, δεν έχω βρει ακόμα απαντήσεις στο θέμα της δυνατότητας δρομολόγησης ορισμένων κλήσεων μέσω ΟΤΕ και ορισμένων μέσω VoIP, καθώς και πως μπορώ να καλέσω κατευθείαν από το τηλέφωνο κάποιον άλλο χρήστη του ίδιου δικτύου, ώστε να μην καταναλώνω τα "δωρεάν" λεπτά που περιορίζονται σε 300 ανά 7 ημέρες, αλλά να μπορώ να πραγματοποιώ απεριόριστης διάρκειας p2p συνομιλίες.
> 
> Αν έχεις κάποια ιδέα ή κάποιες απαντήσεις για τα παραπάνω, θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεος αν με καθοδηγούσες σχετικά είτε μέσω pm (για να μην είμαστε ), είτε παραπέμποντάς με σε άλλες σχετικές συζητήσεις που θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά μου...


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=240314

----------


## pan.nl

> τι συμβαίνει σήμερα με τους κλώνους Betamax?
> 
> δεν βγαίνει κλήση
> 
> χτυπάει μια.... περιμενω.... 20 δευτερόλεπτα... χτυπάει άλλη μία και τιποτε αλλο....
> 
> αυτό σε nonoh.net και voipbusterpro.com


Αν συνδέεσαι με συσκευή ΑΤΑ, ρύθμισε να κάνει login στον server 194.221.62.198 αντί για sip.nonoh.net κλπ. Τον χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και καιρό και δεν έχει παρουσιάσει ποτέ πρόβλημα, αντίθετα αν κάνει login μεσω sip.nonoh.net αλλάζει συνεχώς το routing και μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα.

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Αν συνδέεσαι με συσκευή ΑΤΑ, ρύθμισε να κάνει login στον server 194.221.62.198 αντί για sip.nonoh.net κλπ. Τον χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και καιρό και δεν έχει παρουσιάσει ποτέ πρόβλημα, αντίθετα αν κάνει login μεσω sip.nonoh.net αλλάζει συνεχώς το routing και μπορεί να δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα.


 να σαι καλα, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Παναγιώτη
δε το δοκίμασα ακόμη, απλά ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω  :One thumb up:  :Clap:  :Respekt:  :Worthy: 

(σε ποιόν server αντιστοιχεί η ip αυτή?)

----------


## casper_13

Μου έχει μείνει αμανάτι το voip router της Altec, μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω με κανένα άλλο πάροχο (Voipbuster, Sipdiscount κλπ) η είναι κλειδωμένο. Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω όσοι έχουν εμπειρεία και ξέρουν τι είναι καλύτερο να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος για κλήσεις εντός Ελλάδος και για πάροχο(Για skype επίσης) αλλά και για Hardware. ευχαριστώ

----------


## nongrata

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το justvoip για όλες τις εξερχόμενες.

----------


## maxorfo

> Μου έχει μείνει αμανάτι το voip router της Altec, μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω με κανένα άλλο πάροχο (Voipbuster, Sipdiscount κλπ) η είναι κλειδωμένο. ...........


Για το Draytek δες http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=240686

----------


## DeMaitre

> Μου έχει μείνει αμανάτι το voip router της Altec, μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω με κανένα άλλο πάροχο (Voipbuster, Sipdiscount κλπ) η είναι κλειδωμένο. Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω όσοι έχουν εμπειρεία και ξέρουν τι είναι καλύτερο να χρησιμοποιεί κάποιος για κλήσεις εντός Ελλάδος και για πάροχο(Για skype επίσης) αλλά και για Hardware. ευχαριστώ


Ρίξε μια ματιά σε *www.12voip.com*, *www.nonoh.net*, *www.voipdiscount.com*, *www.vyke.com*.

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το 12voip (Betamax) και το Vyke (αν και με το τελευταίο η ποιότητα των συνομιλιών είναι κάτω του μετρίου, καθώς έχω πολύ μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στη μετάδοση της φωνής, κάτι που δεν αντιμετωπίζω -τουλάχιστον- συχνά με τον κλώνο της Betamax)...

Συμφέρει όμως αρκετά γιατί έχει πάγια χρέωση ανά κλήση για σταθερά σε Ελλάδα και ορισμένες χώρες του εξωτερικού ($ 0.04 ~ € 0.035) και -τυπικά- δεν έχει κάποιον χρονικό περιορισμό στις κλήσεις. Λέω τυπικά, γιατί όσες φορές επιχείρησα να το τεστάρω, μετά τις 2 ώρες ( :Whistle: ) η συνομιλία διακόπτεται και πρέπει να ξανακαλέσεις!..  :Thumb down: 

Και οι τέσσερις παραπάνω εταιρείες (οι τρεις πρώτες είναι όλες κλώνοι της Betamax) υποστηρίζουν δυνατότητα σύνδεσης με πρωτόκολλο SIP (για απευθείας σύνδεση μέσω του VoIP router σου), κάτι το οποίο δεν υποστηρίζει το Skype (χρειάζεσαι είτε ειδικό τηλέφωνο είτε πρέπει να καλείς με softphone έχοντας ανοιχτό τον υπολογιστή).

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Ρίξε μια ματιά σε *www.12voip.com*, *www.nonoh.net*, *www.voipdiscount.com*, *www.vyke.com*.
> 
> Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το 12voip (Betamax) και το Vyke (αν και με το τελευταίο η ποιότητα των συνομιλιών είναι κάτω του μετρίου, καθώς έχω πολύ μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στη μετάδοση της φωνής, κάτι που δεν αντιμετωπίζω -τουλάχιστον- συχνά με τον κλώνο της Betamax)...
> 
> Συμφέρει όμως αρκετά γιατί έχει πάγια χρέωση ανά κλήση για σταθερά σε Ελλάδα και ορισμένες χώρες του εξωτερικού ($ 0.04 ~ € 0.035) και -τυπικά- δεν έχει κάποιον χρονικό περιορισμό στις κλήσεις. Λέω τυπικά, γιατί όσες φορές επιχείρησα να το τεστάρω, μετά τις 2 ώρες () η συνομιλία διακόπτεται και πρέπει να ξανακαλέσεις!.. 
> 
> Και οι τέσσερις παραπάνω εταιρείες (οι τρεις πρώτες είναι όλες κλώνοι της Betamax) υποστηρίζουν δυνατότητα σύνδεσης με πρωτόκολλο SIP (για απευθείας σύνδεση μέσω του VoIP router σου), κάτι το οποίο δεν υποστηρίζει το Skype (χρειάζεσαι είτε ειδικό τηλέφωνο είτε πρέπει να καλείς με softphone έχοντας ανοιχτό τον υπολογιστή).


Φιλε Demaitre μάλλον δε πρόσεξες αυτό εδώ στην σελίδα http://www.12voip.com/en/instructions.html




> *After having bought your credit you can call our FREE destinations for 3 months!
> 
> *To avoid abuse we set the rules:
> *- you can call up to 300 minutes per week to a FREE destination.*


οι κλώνοι της Betamax, άσχετα αν επιβάλλουν πάγια χρέωση ανά κλήση όπως και το voipbusterpro.com
έχουν οοοοολοι το όριο των 300 λεπτών ανά 7 ημερολογιακών ημερών

----------


## DeMaitre

> Φιλε Demaitre μάλλον δε πρόσεξες αυτό εδώ στην σελίδα http://www.12voip.com/en/instructions.html


Μα, φυσικά και το πρόσεξα!  :Smile:  Όπως και το γεγονός ότι αν και το nonoh.net είναι ο πιο φθηνός κλώνος της Betamax για κλήσεις στην Ελλάδα ("δωρεάν" κλήσεις προς σταθερά, € 0.095/min. προς κινητά και € 0.036/sms), θέτει ως όριο για τις δωρεάν κλήσεις τα *200 λεπτά ομιλίας ανά 7 ημέρες κυλιόμενα*!  :Thumb down: 

Τί σημαίνει *"κυλιόμενα"*; Ότι οι κλήσεις είναι δωρεάν εφόσον κατά τις τελευταίες 7 ημέρες ο συνολικός χρόνος ομιλίας δεν έχει ξεπεράσει τα 200 λεπτά. Δηλαδή ο *μέσος όρος του χρόνου ομιλίας ανά ημέρα είναι τα 28,5 λεπτά*. Αντίστοιχα, για κάποιους άλλους κλώνους της Betamax (όπως π.χ. το 12voip) το όριο είναι τα *300 λεπτά ομιλίας ανά 7 ημέρες κυλιόμενα*, δηλαδή *μέσος όρος ομιλίας ανά ημέρα τα 42,8 λεπτά*.

Γι' αυτό κι εγώ επέλεξα το 12voip, το οποίο δίνει 300 δωρεάν λεπτά ανά 7 ημέρες κυλιόμενα, έχει λίγο ακριβότερη χρέωση για κλήσεις προς κινητά από το nonoh (€ 0.101 έναντι € 0.095) -αλλά και πάλι πολύ φθηνότερη από τον ΟΤΕ ή άλλες εταιρείες παροχής VoIP τηλεφωνίας- και ίδια χρέωση για αποστολή sms (€ 0.036), ενώ τα credits για τη δυνατότητα πραγματοποίησησ "δωρεάν" κλήσεων διαρκούν 3 μήνες.




> οι κλώνοι της Betamax, άσχετα αν επιβάλλουν πάγια χρέωση ανά κλήση όπως και το voipbusterpro.com
> έχουν οοοοολοι το όριο των 300 λεπτών ανά 7 ημερολογιακών ημερών


Οι κλώνοι της Betamax *ΔΕΝ* επιβάλλουν πάγια χρέωση ανά κλήση!
Το Vyke.com, όμως, χρεώνει* $ 0.04 (~ € 0.035) ανά κλήση*, αλλά δεν επιβάλει επισήμως κάποιον περιορισμό στη διάρκεια της κάθε κλήσης.

*Από προσωπική εμπειρία*, όπως ανέφερα και παραπάνω, έχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι *με τη συμπλήρωση 2 ωρών συνεχούς τηλεφωνικής συνδιάλεξης η γραμμή κλείνει και ο χρήστης πρέπει να πραγματοποιήσει την κλήση εκ νέου*.  :Thumbdown0:

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Οι κλώνοι της Betamax *ΔΕΝ* επιβάλλουν πάγια χρέωση ανά κλήση!


voipbusterpro.com  (*κλωνος betamax*)
και εφαρμόζει χρέωση 0,039 ανά κλήση

----------


## DeMaitre

ΟΚ! Δεν το γνώριζα και *σε ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση* καθώς, δεδομένης της μέτριας ποιότητας συνδιαλέξεων που προσφέρει η Vyke, θα το σκεφτόμουν να μεταπηδήσω σε κάποιον κλώνο της Betamax με παρεμφερή χρέωση.

Από χρεώσεις για κλήσεις προς κινητά και sms τί λέει;

*Edit:* Απ' ότι βλέπω στο site του voipbusterpro.com, παρά την ύπαρξη πάγιας χρέωσης ανά κλήση η fair use policy παραμένει η ίδια (περιορισμός των "δωρεάν" συνδιαλέξεων σε 300 λεπτά/7 ημέρες), οπότε δεν βλέπω γιατί θα συνέφερε κάποιον να προτιμήσει αυτόν τον κλώνο από κάποιον που δίνει τον ίδιο "δωρεάν" χρόνο και χωρίς τα επιπλέον € 0.039/κλήση...

Άσε που και οι κλήσεις προς κινητά είναι φωτιά και λάβρα (€ 0.202/min.)!

----------


## tasos-tasos

δε το έχω δοκιμάσει
λόγω αδυναμίας αυτή την στιγμή για διάφορους λόγους, θα σε ενημερώσω μόλις μπορέσω
κι εγώ ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση για το nonoh.net και τα 200
παρόλο που το χρησιμοποιώ, είχα την εντύπωση για 300 και μου έκανε εντύπωση πως μεταπηδούσα τόσο γρήγορα από τα Free σε χρέωση

δηλαδή, αυτή τη στιγμή, με τα δεδομένα έως τώρα, αντί του nonoh είναι τί καλύτερο?

το Vyke ή το 12voip?

με ενδιαφέρει για χρήση με sip
χωρίς πάγια χρέωση ανά κλήση και περισσότερο Free χρόνο (Minutes)

----------


## nongrata

Ο κάθε κλώνος έχει τις δικές του χρεώσεις. Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ justvoip για όλες τις εξερχόμενες με το router που βλέπεις. Κλήσεις προς κινητά 0.08+ ΦΠΑ.

........Auto merged post: nongrata πρόσθεσε 0 λεπτά και 36 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Ποιότητα αρκετά καλή.

----------


## DeMaitre

Έχει δίκιο ο φίλος *nongrata*! Με μια σύντομη ματιά που έριξα στο site της *JustVoip*, βλέπω ότι οι χρεώσεις είναι ίδιες με της *Nonoh*, αλλά δίνει 300 δωρεάν λεπτά/7 κυλιόμενες ημέρες (έναντι 200 που δίνει η Nonoh), ενώ δίνει και 120 freedays, έναντι 90 της *12voip*!

Οπότε, μετά τη λήξη των freedays που έχω στην 12voip με βλέπω να μετακομίζω στη JustVoip...  :One thumb up: 

Επίσης, επειδή πριν αποφασίσω σε ποια εταιρεία παροχής VoIP υπηρεσιών θα εγγραφώ έκανα μια σύντομη έρευνα αγοράς, τα αποτελέσματα της οποίας συγκέντρωσα σε ένα αρχείο excel, σκέφτομαι να κάνω ένα update με τις τελευταίες αλλαγές (εάν υπάρχουν) και να το ανεβάσω ως πίνακα για να υπάρχει ως σημείο αναφοράς. Αν προλάβω ίσως το κάνω αργότερα μέσα στην ημέρα.

Αυτά...  :Cool:

----------


## nongrata

Το justvoip κλέβει λίγο. Έχω ακούσει ότι και οι άλλοι κλώνοι κλέβουν αλλά παρόλη την κλοπή είναι φτηνότερα από τον ΟΤΕ και από κάθε άλλο πάροχο. Αν σκεφτείς ότι σε εναλλακτικό το ιντερνετ με την τηλεφωνία χωρίς απεριοριστες κλήσεις έχουν 25 Ευρώ και ότι τις απεριόριστες τις χρεώνουν 15 και ότι με τη ΒΕΤΑΜΑΧ καθαρίζεις με 2-3 Ευρώ μαζί με την κλοπή καταλαβαίνεις ότι συμφέρει.

----------


## e_akis

voipwise for the win....
 τα καλυτερο απ'ολα!! απλο ευκολο και τσαμπα

----------


## DeMaitre

> voipwise for the win....
>  τα καλυτερο απ'ολα!! απλο ευκολο και τσαμπα


Ε... Χμ... Νομίζω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή ο φθηνότερος κλώνος της Betamax είναι το JustVoip...  :Thinking:

----------


## trd64

> Το Vyke.com, όμως, χρεώνει* $ 0.04 (~ € 0.035) ανά κλήση*, αλλά δεν επιβάλει επισήμως κάποιον περιορισμό στη διάρκεια της κάθε κλήσης.


Το Vyke εμφανίζει τον αριθμό σου όταν καλείς (από ΑΤΑ)?

----------


## DeMaitre

Εγώ που καλώ μέσω SIP δεν έχω καταφέρει να το κάνω να δουλέψει (με τον αριθμό του κινητού που έκανα registration κατά την εγγραφή μου)...

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στην αναγνώριση κλήσης βγάζει *"00000"*.

----------


## trd64

> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στην αναγνώριση κλήσης βγάζει *"00000"*.


Ακριβός

----------


## nrg_polini

To vyke με εχει απογοητευσει, πολυ καθυστερηση στη μεταφορα της φωνης. Ποιος κλωνος εχει αυτη τη στιγμη τη καλυτερη ποιοτητα ομιλιας; Δεν με νοιαζει αν δινει 200 ή 300 λεπτα/βδομαδα, θελω τη καλυτερη επικοινωνια.

----------


## teodor_ch

το 12voip είναι τέλειο
ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα

----------


## africa_twin

> To vyke με εχει απογοητευσει, πολυ καθυστερηση στη μεταφορα της φωνης. Ποιος κλωνος εχει αυτη τη στιγμη τη καλυτερη ποιοτητα ομιλιας; Δεν με νοιαζει αν δινει 200 ή 300 λεπτα/βδομαδα, θελω τη καλυτερη επικοινωνια.


Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ για κινητά το freecalls η ποιότητα είναι πολύ καλύτερη απο Betamax αλλά χρεώνει λίγο παραπάνω. Το θετικό είναι ότι χρεώνει ανά 30" και όχι ανά λεπτό όπως η betamax  :Wink:

----------


## nrg_polini

Μονο για σταθερα ενδιαφερομα και μονο για κλωνους της betamax λογω των "δωρεαν" κλησεωνι!  :Smile:

----------


## DeMaitre

Νομίζω ότι λίγο-πολύ όλοι οι κλώνοι της Betamax έχουν το ίδιο επίπεδο ποιότητας στην επικοινωνία. Οπότε εξαρτάται από τις ανάγκες σου σε δωρεάν χρόνο και λοιπές χρεώσεις...

----------


## pan.nl

Η ποιότητα ήχου στο Voipdiscount έχει βελτιωθεί τελευταία ή είναι η ιδέα μου?

----------


## tasos-tasos

ολοι το ιδιο δεν ειναι?

με Nonoh και voipbusterpro σημερα και μερικες μερες εχω αυξηση καθυστερησης και ΟΛΟΙ μου λενε 

απο κινητό μιλάς?

φαίνεται φυγαμε απο icall και πηγαμε ολοι betamax
δε τους σκασαμε χρημα? δε παιρνουν κανενα καλυτερο μηχανημα? καμια μεγαλυτερη γραμμή?
τι να πω....

εμενα παντως η ποιοτητα μου απο την ημερα icall κλεισιμο και μετα... απο το κακο στο χειρότερο

και προσπαθω να πεισω την μανα να το κρατησουμε αλλα με πιεζει να βαλουμε connex talk
δε θελω να παραδεχτω πως ηττηθηκα... για ενα prestige ζουμε... αλλα... σε εμενα η ποιοτητα χαλια...

----------


## pcakias

εγω ειδα βελτιωση στο Voipbuster ! 

καλο.

----------


## KILLER_7

Και εγώ χάλια..
Ερώτηση, για το voipdiscount, χρειάζεται και καμμιά πόρτα ανοιχτή στο router?

----------


## trd64

Με nonoh & voipdiscount σήμερα δεν κατάφερα να μιλήσω με σταθερό στην Μόσχα. Με κινητό ήταν εντάξει Με omnivoice ήταν άψογο τόσο σε σταθερό όσο και σε κινητό.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τις δωρεάν κλήσεις τις περνάνε από Ζιμπάμπουε  :Smile:

----------


## nrg_polini

Ειχα αρκετο καιρο να χρησιμοποιησω τη betamax ισως πανω και απο χρονο και οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι η ποιοτητα του voipdiscount ειναι παρα πολυ καλη. Ειδικα αμα σκεφτει κανεις τι πληρωνει ετσι ;

----------


## nongrata

Το χρησιμοποιώ αρκετό καιρό. Εγώ ακούω καλά. Η άλλη πλευρά μερικές φορές δε ακούει καλά όταν χρησιμοποιώ λογισμικό. με το fritz! ακούνε και αυτοί καλά.

----------


## tasos-tasos

υπάρχει το σχετικό delay ετσι?
που λες κατι και περιμενεις 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα την αντίδραση απο τον συνομιλητή σου  :Very Happy:

----------


## nongrata

Αυτό το είχα προχτές για πρώτη φορά μετά από χρόνια. Συνήθως δε με ακούνε καλά όταν μιλάω με πρόγραμμα. Κανένα πρόβλημα όπως έγραψα με fritz! και φεύγουν όλες οι εξερχόμενες έτσι. Το πρόγραμμα το χρησιμοποιώ όταν δεν είμαι σπίτι.

----------


## frap

Παιδιά, το χρησιμοποιώ για εθνικές κλήσεις εδώ και 2,5 χρόνια τώρα... με τα 11.6/12.5/12.61 τώρα ευρώ με πάει 5 μήνες... σπάνια η ποιότητα θα με αναγκάση να πάρω μέσω του σταθερού provider.

Έχω κάνει απίστευτη οικονομία, αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι μου έφευγε ένα 50άρι στάνταρ το δίμηνο...

----------


## minasbox

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει

........Auto merged post: minasbox πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

... η ποιότητα της ADSL σύδνεσης που διαθέτει ο καθένας.

 πχ τώρα παρόλο που έχω forthnet "εώς 24 Mbps" η ποιότητα στο voipdiscount είναι αρκετά *χερότερη* σε σχέση με τη σύνδεση 1Mbps που είχα στην Altec.

----------


## tasos-tasos

Μηνά, δυστυχώς δεν ειναι καθόλου έτσι τα πράγματα

αν η γραμμή σου δημιουργεί καθυστέρηση στα πακέτα, τότε, είναι ικανό ακόμη και μία γραμμή 128Kbit να είναι αρκετά καλή για Voip και πολύ καλύτερη από 5Mbit, 8Mbit 10Mbit

μπορεί μία γραμμή μέσω ΟΤΕ να παρουσιάζει χειρότερη ποιότητα από μία ασύρματη, ακόμη και αυτή του Δικτύου Αrnet με δοκιμές που έχω κάνει ,είχε άψογη ιδανική ποιότητα

οι απαιτήσεις σε εύρος δεν είναι μεγάλες, ανάλογα τον codec που χρησιμοποιεί

το iCall κάποτε (Θεός 'χωρέστο) δούλευε κάποτε με dial up/isdn που έδινε η Altec μαζί δωρεάν

64Κbit μπορούν να δουλέψουν (και 128)

σημασία έχει το round trip latency, απόρριψη πακέτων (packet discard) και άλλοι πολλοί παράγοντες

δοκιμή μπορείς να κάνεις στο testyourvoip.com κλείνοντας ό,τι άλλα προγράμματα έχεις ανοιχτά που κάνουν download/upload εκείνη τη στιγμή

το αν εχεις 24Mbit (έως 24) με απίστευτα τρελό attenuation ή αν έχεις 2Mbit χωρίς attenuation.... είναι καθαρά 2 διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις...

----------


## minasbox

Τασο, χθες βρέθηκα (μετά από χρόνια) με δυο φίλους, ο ένας είναι administrator στο connex στον ΟΤΕ, και ο άλλος είχε δουλέψει για χρόνια στην intracom για θέματα voip. Απλώς επιβεβαίωσαν όλα αυτά που λέμε. Οι ρυθμίσεις στο backbone δύκτιο των ενναλακτικών είναι τα μαύρα τους τα χάλια, (μου είπαν κατά λέξη, γελάγαμε με αυτά που βλέπαμε) και δημιουργούν προβλήματα. Και επίσης θεώρησαν λογικό το 1Mpbs που είχα μέσω Αλτεκ, που ήταν ΑΡΥΣ, άρα ΟΤΕ, να ήταν καλύτερο για voip από αυτό το μέχρι 24 που έχω τώρα.

----------


## sdikr

> Από ότι έχω καταλάβει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει
> 
> ........Auto merged post: minasbox πρόσθεσε 2 λεπτά και 32 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........
> 
> ... η ποιότητα της ADSL σύδνεσης που διαθέτει ο καθένας.
> 
>  πχ τώρα παρόλο που έχω forthnet "εώς 24 Mbps" η ποιότητα στο voipdiscount είναι αρκετά *χερότερη* σε σχέση με τη σύνδεση 1Mbps που είχα στην Altec.


Μην ξεχνάμε  πως  αυτή την περίοδο  έχει η forthnet  προβληματάκια  με την σύνδεση με το εξωτερικό και το ΑΙΧ,      απλά θα πρέπει να περιμένεις  μέχρι να το φιάξουν

----------


## tasos-tasos

με το θεμα ότι η Betamax δεν δέχεται πληρωμή σε 2ο κλώνο της, από τον ίδιο Paypal, τι κάνουμε?

εγώ για την ώρα, εσβησα την κάρτα μου από εναν paypal και την εβαλα σε άλλον...  :Sad:    (φασαρία)

----------


## nrg_polini

Εδω και 2 εβδομαδες χρησιμοποιω το voipdiscount, super ευχαριστημενος απο τη ποιοτητα καμια σχεση με παλια  :Respekt:

----------


## yianniscan

Ας είναι καλά το TBN και τα Ethernet DSLAM.

----------


## minasbox

:One thumb up: 
Και κάτι ακόμη, αντικατέστησα το noname splitter μου, με ένα επώνυμο speedtouch και πραγματικά διαπίστωσα *εντυπωσιακή βελτίωση* στην ποιότητα του voip ( voipdiscount συγκεκριμένα)
 :One thumb up:

----------


## africa_twin

Όντως κάτι πρέπει να έχουν φτιάξει τελευταία στη Betamax!
Η ποιότητα στις κλήσεις σταθερά, κινητά (ακόμα και σταθερά Vodafone, Cosmote κλπ. που παλιότερα ήταν ΧΑΛΙΑ) έχει βελτιωθεί κατακόρυφα και αγγίζει ποιότητα ΟΤΕ! Μπράβο τους!  :One thumb up:

----------


## CatMarg

Εγώ ξαναχρησιμοποιώ το ΝοΝοh κ είναι πάλι α' :One thumb up:

----------


## ee9nt

ξέρετε αν υπάρχει κάποια καθυστέρηση στην πίστωση των πληρωμών σε Betamax εταιρείες; (πχ voipbuster)

----------


## nongrata

Με πιστωτική ή paypal όχι.

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Εγώ ξαναχρησιμοποιώ το ΝοΝοh κ είναι πάλι α'


όπως περιέγραψε μετά από έρευνα που έκανε ο φίλος Demaitre στο post του εδω

επειδή κι εγώ σε Nonoh ήμουν, και τον ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες που μου έδωσε

αγνοούσα ότι το Nonoh δίνει 200 λεπτά
και πρότεινε το Justvoip που δίνει 300 λεπτά (per 7 days) και 120 freedays (σε αντίθεση με το 12voip που δίνει 90)

και το Justvoip έχει αρκετά καλή τιμή και για τα κινητά

θα πρότεινα να ρίξεις κι εσύ μια ματιά

εμπρός στον δρόμο που χάραξε ο DeMaitre :Respekt:

----------


## trd64

> με το θεμα ότι η Betamax δεν δέχεται πληρωμή σε 2ο κλώνο της, από τον ίδιο Paypal, τι κάνουμε?
> 
> εγώ για την ώρα, εσβησα την κάρτα μου από εναν paypal και την εβαλα σε άλλον...    (φασαρία)


Θα μπορούσες απλώς να αλλάξεις email στον αρχικό σου λογαριασμό (αλλά και αυτό μπλέξιμο είναι).

Νομίζω οτι ούτε η paypal επιτρέπει δύο λογαριασμούς  :Smile:

----------


## CatMarg

> όπως περιέγραψε μετά από έρευνα που έκανε ο φίλος Demaitre στο post του εδω
> 
> επειδή κι εγώ σε Nonoh ήμουν, και τον ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες που μου έδωσε
> 
> αγνοούσα ότι το Nonoh δίνει 200 λεπτά
> και πρότεινε το Justvoip που δίνει 300 λεπτά (per 7 days) και 120 freedays (σε αντίθεση με το 12voip που δίνει 90)
> 
> και το Justvoip έχει αρκετά καλή τιμή και για τα κινητά
> 
> ...


οκ.σ'ευχαριστώ. :Smile:

----------


## tasos-tasos

> Θα μπορούσες απλώς να αλλάξεις email στον αρχικό σου λογαριασμό (αλλά και αυτό μπλέξιμο είναι).
> 
> Νομίζω οτι ούτε η paypal επιτρέπει δύο λογαριασμούς


μαλλον μιλάμε για την ιδια φασαρία που την πέρασα τελικά

διαγράφοντας την main καρτα από εναν paypal σου λεει πως αποφασίζεις να διαγράψεις εντελώς τον λογαριασμό και λες οκ

ετσι και εκανα

αρα δεν φάνηκε σαν να εχω 2 accounts

νεο mail, νεο registration

απλά πρέπει να ελέγχω τώρα και άλλο mail για το paypal  :Mad: 

η εταιρεία (Betamax) το κανει αυτό για να αποτρέψει Multiple accounts στον ίδιο πάροχο

ελα ομως που ι ιδια θεωρεί και θέλει να δείξει πως οι κλώνοι της είναι άσχετοι μεταξυ τους

αρα, αφού είστε διαφορετικές εταιρείες, γιατι δε με αφηνετε να εχω εναν χρήστη σε καθε μια και να σας πληρώνω από το ιδιο paypal?  :Whistle: 

γιατι τελικός αποδεκτης =1 :Whistle:

----------


## dfoust

παιδιά μια βοήθεια γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι γίνετε. Λοιπόν έχω κάνει ένα λογαριασμό στο voipdiscount και θέλω να το δουλέψω πάνω στο ρουτερ μου micronet sp5601 έκανα τις ρυθμίσεις και όλα καλά κανει register και μπορώ να πάρω τηλέφωνα κανονικά αλλά δεν μπορουν να με καλέσουν άλλοι χρήστες sip to sip κλίση πχ από (nonoh,voiopbuster) έχω στο λαπτοπ μου nonoh και το δουλεύω από το software του. Tο παράξενο είναι ότι παλιά που δούλευα softphone x-lite   μπορούσα να το καλέσω έβαζα στο νονοχ το username του discount και το x-lite χτυπούσε. κάνω κάτι λάθος?

----------

